# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Στις 27 Απριλίου ξεκινάει η ΕΡΤ τις HD μεταδόσεις με το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Από την Τετάρτη 27 Απριλίου 2011, η ΕΡΤ *ξεκινά πιλοτικές μεταδόσεις σε σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας*  (High Definition – HD) με ελεύθερο σήμα στην επίγεια ψηφιακή εκπομπή. Η  πρώτη απ’ ευθείας μετάδοση θα πραγματοποιηθεί με τον αγώνα Ρεάλ  Μαδρίτης – Μπαρτσελόνα, για την πρώτη σειρά ημιτελικών του Champions  League, σε παράλληλη μετάδοση με τη ΝΕΤ.

 Για να δοθεί η δυνατότητα μετάδοσης γεγονότων που παράγονται σε σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας, θα δημιουργηθεί ένα *νέο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ με την ονομασία EΡΤ HD*, το οποίο θα ενταχθεί στο δεύτερο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ, από κοινού με τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1 και ΕΤ3. 

 Το κανάλι της Βουλής, τη θέση του οποίου θα πάρει το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα  ΕΡΤ HD, θα μεταφερθεί στο πρώτο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ. 

 Ταυτοχρόνως, *τα προγράμματα του σινε+ και του σπορ+ θα συγχωνευθούν*  και θα δημιουργηθεί ένα νέο ενιαίο πρόγραμμα, το σινε/σπορ +, με το  περιεχόμενο του σπορ+ στην πρωινή ζώνη και του σινε+ στην βραδινή. 

 Τα δύο ψηφιακά μπουκέτα της ΕΡΤ, με τέσσερα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα ανά  ψηφιακό μπουκέτο, σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία (ΚΥΑ 21161/08), θα  διαμορφωθούν ως εξής: 

*1ο Ψηφιακό Μπουκέτο*: 
 -    Βουλή Τηλεόραση 
 -    σινε/σπορ+ 
 -    πρίσμα+ 
 -    ΡΙΚ Sat 

*2ο Ψηφιακό Μπουκέτο*: 
 -    ΝΕΤ 
 -    ΕΤ1 
 -    ΕΤ3 
 -    ΕΡΤ HD 

 Η νέα διαμόρφωση των ψηφιακών μπουκέτων θα ξεκινήσει από την Τρίτη 26  Απριλίου 2011, μία ημέρα πριν από την πρώτη μετάδοση σε σύστημα υψηλής  ευκρίνειας. 

*Η κωδικοποίηση του δεύτερου ψηφιακού μπουκέτου* θα μετατραπεί εφεξής στο σύστημα *MPEG 4*. Το πρώτο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ θα συνεχίσει με κωδικοποίηση MPEG 2, για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα.

 Οι τηλεθεατές δε θα χρειαστεί να  επανασυντονίσουν τους ψηφιακούς τους δέκτες για τη λήψη των νέων  μπουκέτων. Στο πρώτο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο, *στη θέση του σινε+ θα εμφανιστεί η Βουλή Τηλεόραση* και *στη θέση του σπορ+ θα εμφανιστεί το σινε/σπορ+*. Το πρίσμα+ και το ΡΙΚ Sat θα παραμείνουν στις ίδιες θέσεις. 

 Στο δεύτερο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1 και ΕΤ3 θα παραμείνουν στη θέση τους και *τη θέση του Βουλή Τηλεόραση θα πάρει το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα ΕΡΤ HD*.

 Για τη θέαση του δεύτερου ψηφιακού μπουκέτου είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη *ψηφιακού δέκτη MPEG 4*, είτε ενσωματωμένου στην τηλεόραση, είτε εξωτερικού. 

 Για τη λήψη του πιλοτικού προγράμματος ΕΡΤ HD είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη  τηλεόρασης με δυνατότητα HD και ενσωματωμένος ή εξωτερικός *δέκτης MPEG 4 HD*.

 Ο ήχος του προγράμματος ΕΡΤ HD θα είναι *στερεοφωνικός*. Σε σχετικά σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, η ΕΡΤ θα είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει και ήχο *Surround 5.1 στις μεταδόσεις HD*. 

 Οι ζωντανές μεταδόσεις γεγονότων από την ΕΡΤ HD σε σύστημα υψηλής  ευκρίνειας θα πραγματοποιούνται πάντοτε εκ παραλλήλου με τη μετάδοσή  τους σε σύστημα κανονικής ευκρίνειας (Standard Definition – SD) από το  αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ, που έχει τα δικαιώματα μετάδοσης του  γεγονότος (ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1, ΕΤ-3). 

 Σε συνέχεια της πρώτης μετάδοσης  του αγώνα Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης – Μπαρτσελόνα, στις 27 Απριλίου 2011, η ΕΡΤ  προγραμματίζει παράλληλες μεταδόσεις και σε σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας  των παρακάτω γεγονότων:

 -    *Ημιτελικός Champions League*: Μαντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ – Σάλκε, στις 4/5/2011 
 -    *Final 4 Euroleague Basketball*: 6 και 8/5/2011 
 -    *Διαγωνισμός τραγουδιού Eurovision 2011* (Ημιτελικοί και τελικός): 10, 12 και 14/5/2011 
 -    *Τελικός UEFA Champions League*: 28/5/2011 
 -    *Τελική φάση τουρνουά τένις Roland Garros*: 31/5/2011 – 5/6/2011 

 Επισημαίνεται πως η παράλληλη μετάδοση των ανωτέρω γεγονότων σε σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας *θα πραγματοποιηθεί χωρίς πρόσθετο κόστος για την ΕΡΤ*,  καθώς, τα γεγονότα αυτά, επειδή παράγονται σε HD, είναι διαθέσιμα στους  κατόχους των δικαιωμάτων τόσο σε SD, όσο σε HD. Και, τέλος, η  συγχώνευση των προγραμμάτων σινέ+ και σπορ+ θα δώσει τη δυνατότητα στην  ΕΡΤ να μειώσει το λειτουργικό τους κόστος κατά το ήμισυ.

*Πηγή : ΕΡΤ*

----------


## giantpow

Good Work!

----------


## [Insomniac]

Πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα!  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## gravis

το θεμα ειναι οτι ολο το υλικο που παραγει η ερτ αλλα και οτι εισαγετε εδω και καποια χρονια ειναι α. 16:9 , b.stereo η Dolby Surround , c . HD.  Καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε ομως.

----------


## kcypre

Το πρώτο καλό πράγμα που έχει κάνει η ΕΡΤ εδώ και δεκαετίες!

----------


## Banditgr

Επιτέλους !

----------


## Thanasis159

Φοβερά νέα! Πολύ θετικό που γίνονται κινήσεις προς τα μπρος και δεν μένουμε στάσιμοι!

----------


## geonet

Good news. Θα γίνει αυτόματα από όλα τα σημεία εκπομπής?

----------


## christpangr

επιτέλους ert hd η ελληνική τηλεόραση σε hd  :Worthy:  :Razz:  :Worthy:  :Razz:  ελπίζω μόνο να πιάνουν και οι τηλεοράσεις μας σε υψηλή ευκρίνια γιατί με μπερδέψατε λίγο.... αγόρασα τηλεόραση full hd για να βλέπω σε υψηλή ευκρίνια και ενώ βλέπω κανονικά hd ταινίες με αγχώσατε που είπατε ότι μπορεί και να μην δίχνει κάποια τηλεόραση hd τα καινούργια hd κανάλια αν μπορεί ας διευκρινίσει κάποιος τι ακριβώς γίνεται....

----------


## vespasianos

Καλα νεα,που ομως δεν αφορουν ολους τους ελληνες,παρολο που ολοι πληρωνουν ΕΡΤ! :Thinking:

----------


## Thanos Kats

Ελπίζω μόνο όλα αυτά να μη συμβαίνουν, για άλλη μια φορά παράνομα.
Οχι τιποτα άλλο απλά φτάνει.

Βάβαια υπάρχει κ κάποιοα δυσφορία.

Είδωμεν  :Thinking:

----------


## Andreaslar

Επιτέλους τα λεφτά μας τόσα χρόνια πιάνουνε τόπο...

----------


## spirosg13

Ρε παιδια εγω παω στο site της ΕΡΤ να το διαβασω απο κει και ενω πριν ηταν μια χαρα τωρα δε μπορω να το διαβασω μου βαζει κατι παραξενους χαρακτηρες.....δε ξερω αν ειναι μονο για μενα αυτο

----------


## runner70

αντε επιτελους  :Clap:  :Clap: 



> επιτέλους ert hd η ελληνική τηλεόραση σε hd  ελπίζω μόνο να πιάνουν και οι τηλεοράσεις μας σε υψηλή ευκρίνια γιατί με μπερδέψατε λίγο.... αγόρασα τηλεόραση full hd για να βλέπω σε υψηλή ευκρίνια και ενώ βλέπω κανονικά hd ταινίες με αγχώσατε που είπατε ότι μπορεί και να μην δίχνει κάποια τηλεόραση hd τα καινούργια hd κανάλια αν μπορεί ας διευκρινίσει κάποιος τι ακριβώς γίνεται....


αφου η τηλεοραση σου ειναι full hd και πιανεις τα ψηφιακα που ειναι σε mpeg4 τοτε δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## pannos85

Μια χαζή ερώτηση, για εμάς που ακόμα δεν προσφέρεται ΕΡΤ Ψηφιακή, (Καλαμάτα συγκεκριμένα για μένα) να μην ελπίζουμε σε τίποτα, ε;




> Ελπίζω μόνο όλα αυτά να μη συμβαίνουν, για άλλη μια φορά παράνομα.
> Οχι τιποτα άλλο απλά φτάνει.
> 
> Βάβαια υπάρχει κ κάποιοα δυσφορία.
> 
> Είδωμεν


Αυτή είναι μία παρανομία την οποία την συγχωρούμε άμεσα...

----------


## jimakos

> Ελπίζω μόνο όλα αυτά να μη συμβαίνουν, για άλλη μια φορά παράνομα.
> Οχι τιποτα άλλο απλά φτάνει.
> 
> Βάβαια υπάρχει κ κάποιοα δυσφορία.
> 
> Είδωμεν


Ας έχουν όση δυσφορία θέλουν.
Στο κάτω κάτω ας αναβαθμιστούν και αυτοί και ας αφήσουν τις κλάψες.
Γουστάρουμε ΕΡΤ και γουστάρουμε και HD.

----------


## Seitman

Αυτά είναι γούστα...
Και αφήστε τον σκαϊ να σκάει...  :Laughing:

----------


## MNP-10

> Ας έχουν όση δυσφορία θέλουν.
> Στο κάτω κάτω ας αναβαθμιστούν και αυτοί και ας αφήσουν τις κλάψες.


Ειναι ομως τοσο απλο - δλδ αμα θελουν μπορουν? Ή μηπως εχουν λαβει επαρκες bandwidth μονο για SD.. ή μηπως εχουν συμβολαια-συμφωνιες για SD με τον παροχο της ψηφιακης τηλεορασης? Δεν γνωριζω, απλα ρωταω.

----------


## bravelover

θελουμε και στην λεσβο ψηφιακο σημα

----------


## Seitman

Ότι και να ισχύει, δε δικαιούνται δια να ομιλούν από τη στιγμή πού όλοι είναι με "προσωρινές" άδειες εκπομπής και δεν πληρώνουν το ανάλογο τέλος.

Σηκώθηκαν τα πόδια, να χτυπήσουν το κεφάλι  :Evil:

----------


## sakis18

Καιρός ήταν....

----------


## panatas

τοσα χρονια προσευχομαι τελικα εισακουστικα :Worthy: 
περαν της πλακας τι θεμα ειναι να παιζουν και κατι καλο

----------


## Xouzouris

> Ελπίζω μόνο όλα αυτά να μη συμβαίνουν, για άλλη μια φορά παράνομα.
> Οχι τιποτα άλλο απλά φτάνει.
> 
> Βάβαια υπάρχει κ κάποιοα δυσφορία.
> 
> Είδωμεν


Ξυδακι.

Μπραβο στην ΕΡΤ.

----------


## TheViper

Έστω και καθυστερημένα, καλό είναι! :One thumb up:

----------


## akatsim

Οι μαγκες της Νοβα παιρνουν 60 το μηνα και για HD θελουν και 5 ευρα απο πανω λες και ειμαστε ιθαγενεις!!!

----------


## sotos65

> Ειναι ομως τοσο απλο - δλδ αμα θελουν μπορουν? Ή μηπως εχουν λαβει επαρκες bandwidth μονο για SD.. ή μηπως εχουν συμβολαια-συμφωνιες για SD με τον παροχο της ψηφιακης τηλεορασης? Δεν γνωριζω, απλα ρωταω.


Ως DIGEA έχουν δύο multiplex, από τα οποία εκπέμπονται 7 τηλεοπτικά κανάλια αν δεν κάνω λάθος (μιας και εδώ δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ψηφιακή για να είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος). Θα μπορούσαν - και σύμφωνα με τη ΚΥΑ που έχουν ως πιπίλα - να δημιουργήσουν ένα όγδοο κανάλι ως κοινοπραξία όλων των καναλιών (ας πούμε DIGEA HD) και να κάνουν και τις HD δοκιμές και εκπομπές τους, αν είναι αυτό που τους ενδιαφέρει βέβαια, κι όχι το γνωστό "να ψοφήσει ο γάιδαρος του γείτονα". Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά είναι και κάπως ειρωνικό όταν βρίσκονται τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα κανάλια στα μαύρα τους τα χάλια (δεν πληρώνουν εργαζομένους, απολύουν, περικόπτουν μισθούς) να λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τέτοια εκπομπή επειδή "είναι κλειδωμένοι να εκπέμπουν σε κανονική ευκρίνεια", και άλλες άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες. Ας δοκιμάσουν λοιπόν, και εδώ είμαστε αν δούμε να τους εμποδίσει κανείς...

----------


## Squall

Μια φορα εδω στην Ελλαδα, καποιος ΝΑ ΜΗ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΞΕΙ!!!

Καποιος παει να κανει κατι καλο (ως προς τους καταναλωτες) και αμεσως, ειτε λεγεται ΕΕΤΤ, ειτε Ιδιωτικοι Ραδιοτηλεοπτικοι Σταθμοι, ειτε ο ελληνας βολεμενος της περιοχης, αμεσως να κλαψει. Αι στα κομματια.

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ HD, ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ γενικοτερα και τις ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ (γιατι τις πληρωνουμε και με το ετσι θελω κ'όλας).

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην ΕΡΤ!

----------


## giatros.net

:Respekt:

----------


## andm

Έλα ρε μπράβο!Πρέπει να κάνουμε αναζήτηση νέων καναλιών μέσω της τηλεόρασης;Έχω mpeg4 ενσωματωμένο.

----------


## Seitman

Όχι φίλε μου. Δε χρειάζεται καινούργια αναζήτηση.

----------


## treli@ris

> Έλα ρε μπράβο!Πρέπει να κάνουμε αναζήτηση νέων καναλιών μέσω της τηλεόρασης;Έχω mpeg4 ενσωματωμένο.


Ναι. Στις 26/4 πρεπει να γινει ξανα σαρωση των συχνοτητων.

----------


## Seitman

> Δελτίο Τύπου: 
> 
>  Οι τηλεθεατές δε θα χρειαστεί να  επανασυντονίσουν τους ψηφιακούς τους δέκτες για τη λήψη των νέων  μπουκέτων. Στο πρώτο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο, *στη θέση του σινε+ θα εμφανιστεί η Βουλή Τηλεόραση* και *στη θέση του σπορ+ θα εμφανιστεί το σινε/σπορ+*. Το πρίσμα+ και το ΡΙΚ Sat θα παραμείνουν στις ίδιες θέσεις. 
>  Στο δεύτερο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1 και ΕΤ3 θα παραμείνουν στη θέση τους και *τη θέση του Βουλή Τηλεόραση θα πάρει το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα ΕΡΤ HD*.
>  Για τη θέαση του δεύτερου ψηφιακού μπουκέτου είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη *ψηφιακού δέκτη MPEG 4*, είτε ενσωματωμένου στην τηλεόραση, είτε εξωτερικού. 
>  Για τη λήψη του πιλοτικού προγράμματος ΕΡΤ HD είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη  τηλεόρασης με δυνατότητα HD και ενσωματωμένος ή εξωτερικός *δέκτης MPEG 4 HD*.
> 
> *Πηγή : ΕΡΤ*


treli@ri δεν προσέχεις  :Razz:

----------


## wnet

Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ και αυτά που λέει η Digea τα ακούμε βερεσέ.... Ας τακτοποιήσουν πρώτα τις δικές τους υποθέσεις που χρωστάνε εκατομμύρια στο κράτος (Ελληνικό λαό) και μετά ας μιλήσουν...

Η ΕΡΤ είναι κρατικό κανάλι που το πληρώνουμε όλοι μας αρκετά... οπότε φυσικά και δε μας νοιάζει αν εκπεμπει και σε mpeg2 και σε mpeg4 και αναλογικά (καλύτερα... να βλέπει και κανένα φτωχαδάκι χωρίς να πάρει decoder).

----------


## Banditgr

> treli@ri δεν προσέχεις


Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, εμείς που τα έχουμε συντονίσει τώρα απλά κάνουμε...rename στα κανάλια  :onetooth:  σωστά ?  :Razz:

----------


## andm

> treli@ri δεν προσέχεις


Συμπέρασμα =====>Ούτε εγώ προσέχω!  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Δε μου καθεται καλα ο αυτοματος συντονισμος. Και η αλλαγη διαμορφωσης και η αλλαγη θεσης θα γινει αυτοματα; Μακαρι!

----------


## andm

Με το info+ τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Seitman

> Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, εμείς που τα έχουμε συντονίσει τώρα απλά κάνουμε...rename στα κανάλια  σωστά ?


Δε χρειάζεται rename ΛηστήΕλ. Γίνονται από το κέντρο εκπομπής.




> Δε μου καθεται καλα ο αυτοματος συντονισμος. Και η αλλαγη διαμορφωσης και η αλλαγη θεσης θα γινει αυτοματα; Μακαρι!


Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει η συχνότητα αποθηκευμένη στην τηλεόραση, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η δρομολόγηση των καναλιών σε κάθε "μπουκέτο".

----------


## button

αυτό το μπουκέτο 1 είναι για μπουκέτα όλο μάπες δείχνει τύπου ΡΙΚ τι έλεος λες και βλέπω TV του 80" 90"

----------


## Seitman

> Με το info+ τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά;


info+??? Αυτό δεν έχει "κοπεί" εδώ και καιρό?  :What..?:

----------


## andm

> Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει η συχνότητα αποθηκευμένη στην τηλεόραση, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η δρομολόγηση των καναλιών σε κάθε "μπουκέτο".


Εγώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καμιά μλκί@ πάλι και θα ψαχνόμαστε με τις τηλεοράσεις;

........Auto merged post: Pro_Killer96 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> info+??? Αυτό δεν έχει "κοπεί" εδώ και καιρό?


Sorry δεν το'ξερα..έχω καιρό να το δω γι'αυτό ρωτάω..

----------


## Seitman

Δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς. Όταν πριν καιρό το ένα από τα δύο "μπουκέτα" που έπαιζαν τα EΡΤ+, γύρισε σε ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, ΒΟΥΛΗ & ραδιόφωνα, τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά μου δε χρειάστηκε καμία ενέργεια. Εκτός βέβαια από μία αναταξινόμηση στη σειρά και διαγραφή των αντίστοιχων αναλογικών.

----------


## elias7

Επιτέλους και πολύ αργησε!!!!

----------


## Thanos Kats

> Ας έχουν όση δυσφορία θέλουν.
> Στο κάτω κάτω ας αναβαθμιστούν και αυτοί και ας αφήσουν τις κλάψες.
> Γουστάρουμε ΕΡΤ και γουστάρουμε και HD.





> Αυτά είναι γούστα...
> Και αφήστε τον σκαϊ να σκάει...





> Ξυδακι.
> 
> Μπραβο στην ΕΡΤ.





> Μια φορα εδω στην Ελλαδα, καποιος ΝΑ ΜΗ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΞΕΙ!!!
> 
> Καποιος παει να κανει κατι καλο (ως προς τους καταναλωτες) και αμεσως, ειτε λεγεται ΕΕΤΤ, ειτε Ιδιωτικοι Ραδιοτηλεοπτικοι Σταθμοι, ειτε ο ελληνας βολεμενος της περιοχης, αμεσως να κλαψει. Αι στα κομματια.
> 
> ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ HD, ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ γενικοτερα και τις ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ (γιατι τις πληρωνουμε και με το ετσι θελω κ'όλας).
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην ΕΡΤ!


Δε προσπαθώ να πάρω το μέρος του Σκαι. Εννοείται οτι ας κάνει κ ο Σκαι
τη κινησή του. 

Πάντως μου είπε φίλος οτι διάβασε σε κάποιο μπλόγκ οτι ο ιδιοκτήτς του Σκαι θέλει να αγοράσει την ΕΡΤ. Αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση.

Ο καιρός θα δείξει, έτσι και αλλιώς τώρα όλα αλλάζουν στα εγχώρια τηλεοπτικά κανάλια
 :Wink:

----------


## f15

Άντε να χαρούνε τα ματάκια μας . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## user9

Γι' αυτό γουστάρω την Ελλαδάρα!!!
Πέρυσι 4:3 Pan&Scan, μονοφωνικά και αναλογικά και φέτος, FullHD 16:9, Dolby Surround και ψηφιακά... Ή του ύψους ή του βάθους...

(Όχι τίποτα άλλο χάσαμε ευκαιρία να δούμε και το Mundial έτσι και να ακούμε surround vuvuzeles  :Razz: )

----------


## andm

χαχααχαχαχαχαα.....surround βουβουζέλες!.χααχαχαχαχα :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  έγραψες!

----------


## spirosg13

Ρε παιδια καλα ολα αυτα και μπραβο στην ΕΡΤ που θα μας δωσει HD αλλα οπως ειπε και καπιος αλλος παραπανω το περιεχομενο θα ειναι ελκυστικο προς τους τηλεθεατεσ θα δειχνει ντοκιματερ προσφατες ταινιες και καμια ωρεα εκπομπη εκτος απο το cl ???

----------


## tiposdim

μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ και σε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν σ'αυτή την κίνηση. Καιρός ήταν!!!!!!!!

----------


## George978

πανελλαδικη καλυψη?

----------


## Andreaslar

> πανελλαδικη καλυψη?


Αθήνα / 
Θεσσαλονίκη / 
Αλεξανδρούπολη / 
Λάρισα (Τρίκαλα, Καρδίτσα) από 27/05

----------


## spirosg13

> πανελλαδικη καλυψη?


Στα σημεια που εκπεμπει και τωρα η ΕΡΤ....  :One thumb up:

----------


## tiposdim

Δηλαδή θέλουμε τηλεόραση HD και αποκωδικοποιητή HD?

----------


## dagalis

Κρητη θα ερθει καποια στιγμη να χαρουμε και μεις λιγο.......

----------


## sotos65

Τον Οκτώβριο...

----------


## karetsos

αυτό σημαίνει ότι όσοι είμαστε Θεσσαλία και πρέπει να πάρουμε νέους αποκωδικοποιητές μιας που σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να εκπέμπουν και εδώ τα ψηφιακά, καλύτερα να πα΄ρουμε εξ' αρχής με υποστήριξη HD Και αν αποφύγουμε του απλούς/φτηνούς SD...

----------


## tolism30

> αυτό σημαίνει ότι όσοι είμαστε Θεσσαλία και πρέπει να πάρουμε νέους αποκωδικοποιητές μιας που σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να εκπέμπουν και εδώ τα ψηφιακά, καλύτερα να πα΄ρουμε εξ' αρχής με υποστήριξη HD Και αν αποφύγουμε του απλούς/φτηνούς SD...


Άκριβώς. Από την άλλη, αν το πάρεις για την γιαγιά, παππού, που ίσως έχουν CRT τηλεόραση, μπορείς να πάρεις και SD, για να γλυτώσεις κάποια ευρώπουλα.

----------


## George978

μισο λεπτο παιδες, θα εκπεμπψουν εκει που ηδη εκπεμπουν σε mpeg4 ή και στα αλλα σημεια που δινουν μονο mpeg2 οπως πχ Πηλιο που με ενδιαφερει

----------


## agentsmith

Επιτέλους........μόνο αυτό θέλω να πω......... :Respekt:  στην ΕΡΤ.

----------


## ETEOKRITIS02

Επιτελους εγινε και κατι σωστο σε αυτην τη χωρα.

----------


## xolloth

Με μια άκρως παράνομη ενέργεια η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ επιχειρεί να εισάγει στην μετάδοση σήματος υψηλής ευκρίνειας (ΗD) τηλεοπτικά της προγράμματα.

Η ενέργεια αυτή εκτός από παράνομη συνιστά ακραία παραβίαση των συνθηκών ανταγωνισμού, όπως... ορίζονται από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, ενώ ταυτοχρόνως εγείρει θέματα χρηστής οικονομικής διαχείρισης από τη διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ και συγκεκριμένα από τους κυρίους Παπαγεωργίου και Ταγματάρχη.

Πηγές της DIGEA και της Ε.Ι.ΤΗ.Σ.Ε.Ε. (Ένωση Ιδιοκτητών Τηλεοπτικών Σταθμών Εθνικής Εμβέλειας) αναφέρουν ότι η εταιρεία που εκπροσωπεί τους ιδιωτικούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς τοποθετείται κάθετα αρνητικά στις αυθαίρετες ενέργειες της ΕΡΤ επισημαίνοντας ότι

1. Η εκπομπή σε υψηλή ευκρίνεια (High Definition) από τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ συνιστά αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό απέναντι στους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς εθνικής εμβέλειας.

2. Η χρήση της υψηλής ευκρίνειας από την ΕΡΤ σε μια εποχή που οι ιδιωτικοί σταθμοί είναι υποχρεωμένοι και κλειδωμένοι να εκπέμπουν μόνο σε κανονική ευκρίνεια αποτελεί καταφανώς αλλοίωση των κανόνων της αγοράς.

3. Πόσο μάλλον που όλη αυτή η αυθαιρεσία επηρεάζει τη μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή εποχή για την οποία οι ιδιωτικοί σταθμοί καταβάλουν μεγάλη προσπάθεια και ξοδεύουν πολλά χρήματα ενώ παράλληλα καταστρατηγείται και η εθνική προσπάθεια.

4. Οι διαφορές της ΕΡΤ είναι συνοπτικά:

a. Η χρήση παράλληλα MPEG2 MPEG4
b. Η εκπομπή από κέντρα που δεν προβλέπονται στη μετάβαση του 1ου μπουκέτου της.
c. Η μη συμμόρφωση με την ΚΥΑ για κλείσιμο των αναλογικών συχνοτήτων μέσα από την διαδικασία ανεύρεσης «άλλων συχνοτήτων» για συνέχιση της αναλογικής μετάδοσης και με τον τρόπο αυτό πετυχαίνει παράλληλη εκπομπή.
d. Η ανακίνηση συνεχώς θέματος HIGH DEFINITION
e. Η εκπομπή ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών στο τηλεοπτικό φάσμα της μετάβασης.
skai.gr
nonews

----------


## treli@ris

Εχει γραφτει το συγκεκριμενο καμια 10αρια φορες σημερα ...

----------


## xolloth

παραλειψη μου,δεν το προσεξα.

----------


## D_J_V

Ξυδάκι στο ΑΛΑΦΟΥΖΟΚΑΝΑΛΟ...
Πιλοτικό είναι οτι θέλει κάνει...
ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ μια ζωή παράπονο και γκρίνια ...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δηλαδή με 300 εκατομμύρια το χρόνο θα βλέπουμε τους πολιτικούς HD?
Μπλιαχ..

----------


## jimmakosx

Άντε με το καλό!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## GigaSat

Προσωπικά δεν το βλέπω να προχωράει  :Sad: 
Σε λίγη ώρα θα τα <<χώσει>> και το ΣΚΑΙ στις ειδήσεις.

----------


## Vitruvian78

Εμένα δεν με ικανοποιεί η σύμπτηξη ΣΙΝΕ+ με το ΣΠΟΡ+

----------


## cris4524

Καιρός ηταν!!!
Μραβο Ερτ!!! :-)

----------


## xrhstos

> Επιτέλους τα λεφτά μας τόσα χρόνια πιάνουνε τόπο...


Τα δικά μας όμως δεν πιάνουν...  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 

Στην Κρήτη δεν πιάνουμε ERT digital...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil: 

Γιατί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## andm

> Εμένα δεν με ικανοποιεί η σύμπτηξη ΣΙΝΕ+ με το ΣΠΟΡ+


Αρκεί να φύγουν τα άλογα κάθε απόγευμα! :Evil:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry: 
Έχει να κάνει με την μείωση των εξόδων!

........Auto merged post: Pro_Killer96 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδή θέλουμε τηλεόραση HD και αποκωδικοποιητή HD?


HD τηλεόραση σίγουρα.Αποδικοποιητή θες mpeg4.Σωστά;

----------


## giantpow

Aπάντηση της ΕΡΤ στο ΣΚΑΪ

Η Διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ απαντώντας στα όσα μεταδίδει ο ΣΚΑΪ, με αφορμή την πιλοτική μετάδοση συγκεκριμένων διεθνών τηλεοπτικών γεγονότων με το σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας, επισημαίνει τα ακόλουθα:

    1. Σχετικά με την αναφορά σε «άκρως παράνομη ενέργεια» σημειώνουμε πως η ΕΡΤ προβαίνει στη μετάδοση ενεργώντας δυνάμει δικαιώματος που απορρέει από την άδεια παρόχου ψηφιακής εκπομπής που έχει νόμιμα χορηγηθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ και βάσει των νόμων 1730/87, 3592/07 και της ΚΥΑ 21161/08.

    2. Σχετικά με τα περί «ακραίας παραβίασης των συνθηκών ανταγωνισμού» σημειώνουμε πως δεν συντρέχει στην προκείμενη περίπτωση καμία από τις απαιτούμενες από το Νόμο προϋποθέσεις αξίωσης για παράλειψη από την ΕΡΤ.

    3. Σχετικά με τα περί «χρηστής οικονομικής διαχείρισης» σημειώνουμε πως οι εν λόγω μεταδόσεις της ΕΡΤ σε High Definition δεν παράγουν επιπρόσθετο κόστος για την ΕΡΤ. Αντιθέτως, επιτυγχάνεται σημαντική μείωση του λειτουργικού κόστους καθώς ενοποιούνται τα κανάλια ΣΙΝΕ+ και ΣΠΟΡ+.

    4. Σε αντίθεση με τα όσα υποστηρίζει ο ΣΚΑΪ, η ενέργεια αυτή της ΕΡΤ, η οποία έχει πιλοτικό χαρακτήρα και αξιοποιεί τις νέες τεχνολογίες τηλεοπτικής μετάδοσης, όχι μόνο δεν επηρεάζει την ομαλή μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή εποχή, αντιθέτως καταξιώνει κατά τον καλύτερο τρόπο την εθνική προσπάθεια, στην οποία συμμετέχουν τόσο η ΕΡΤ όσο και οι ιδιωτικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί.

    5. Τέλος, οι ενέργειες της ΕΡΤ είναι πάντα σύμφωνες με την κείμενη νομοθεσία. Ως εκ τούτου, συμμορφώνεται στις διατάξεις για κλείσιμο των αναλογικών συχνοτήτων σε περιοχές που εκπέμπει ψηφιακά, όταν αυτό επιβάλλεται από τη νομοθεσία.

*Επιτέλους σήκωσε κεφάλι ο Ελληνας , μπράβο λοιπόν στην ΕΡΤ η οποια πλέον ειναι απο τους υγιής τομείς του ελληνικού δημοσίου*

----------


## andm

Έτσι ρε!Με τσαμπουκά!

Κοπρίτες... :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Ξυδάκι στα αστεία κανάλια της Digea, ας πληρώσουν τις οφειλές τους στο Δημόσια και μετά ας μιλάνε.

----------


## senkradvii

> Aπάντηση της ΕΡΤ στο ΣΚΑΪ
> 
> Η Διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ απαντώντας στα όσα μεταδίδει ο ΣΚΑΪ, με αφορμή την πιλοτική μετάδοση συγκεκριμένων διεθνών τηλεοπτικών γεγονότων με το σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας, επισημαίνει τα ακόλουθα:
> 
>     1. Σχετικά με την αναφορά σε «άκρως παράνομη ενέργεια» σημειώνουμε πως η ΕΡΤ προβαίνει στη μετάδοση ενεργώντας δυνάμει δικαιώματος που απορρέει από την άδεια παρόχου ψηφιακής εκπομπής που έχει νόμιμα χορηγηθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ και βάσει των νόμων 1730/87, 3592/07 και της ΚΥΑ 21161/08.
> 
>     2. Σχετικά με τα περί «ακραίας παραβίασης των συνθηκών ανταγωνισμού» σημειώνουμε πως δεν συντρέχει στην προκείμενη περίπτωση καμία από τις απαιτούμενες από το Νόμο προϋποθέσεις αξίωσης για παράλειψη από την ΕΡΤ.
> 
>     3. Σχετικά με τα περί «χρηστής οικονομικής διαχείρισης» σημειώνουμε πως οι εν λόγω μεταδόσεις της ΕΡΤ σε High Definition δεν παράγουν επιπρόσθετο κόστος για την ΕΡΤ. Αντιθέτως, επιτυγχάνεται σημαντική μείωση του λειτουργικού κόστους καθώς ενοποιούνται τα κανάλια ΣΙΝΕ+ και ΣΠΟΡ+.
> ...


Ο Έλληνας σήκωσε κεφάλι γιατί η ΕΡΤ απάντησε στον ΣΚΑΙ και θα μεταδίδει σε HD?  :Confused:

----------


## balander

> Αθήνα / 
> Θεσσαλονίκη / 
> Αλεξανδρούπολη / 
> Λάρισα (Τρίκαλα, Καρδίτσα) από 27/05


και δράμα έχει, έστω και μη επίσημα ..  :Whistle:

----------


## kourampies

Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί έστω και λίγο με ραδιόφωνο η τηλεόραση, ξέρει ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο ΣΚΑΙ έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.

Η ΕΡΤ/ΕΡΑ ενεργεί χωρίς να δίνει λόγο σε κανέναν, πατώντας σε ευνοϊκά νομικά πλαίσια για τα κρατικά μέσα, ή εκμεταλλευόμενη την τεράστια, προκλητική ανοχή και στραβά μάτια του ΕΣΡ και της ΕΕΤΤ στους κρατικούς σταθμούς.

Από την άλλη το ΕΣΡ βρίσκεται σε συνεχή κόντρα με τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς για γελοία ασήμαντα θέματα, αν άλλαζε κάποιος συχνότητα/bandwidth/τύπο εκπομπής με τέτοιο τρόπο θα πήγαινε ισόβια :Thumb down:

----------


## sotos65

Τι άλλαξε η ΕΡΤ και σε ποιο σημείο της επιβάλλεται οτιδήποτε από αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο ΣΚΑΙ; Αν κάποιος κάτι άλλαξε (αν το πάμε έτσι) είναι η Digea που αυθαίρετα (εφόσον ούτε αυτό προβλεπόταν από την ΚΥΑ του 2008) ξεκίνησε εκπομπές σε MPEG-4 καθιστώντας άχρηστους τους αποκωδικοποιητές που υπήρχαν στα σπίτια (αυτόνομους ή σε τηλεοράσεις) και υποστήριζαν μόνο MPEG-2.

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φοβούνται και έχουν ξεσπάσει σε αυτό το παραλήρημα...  :What..?:

----------


## andm

Μην το ψάχνετε..μέχρι και εδώ πάλι ΟΛΟΙ έχουν κάνει την π0*σ*ι@ τους

----------


## illuminati

Μονο σε αυτα τα μερη: Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λάρισα (Τρίκαλα, Καρδίτσα) από 27/05 που ειπε ο Andreaslar δηλαδη θα δουν HD; 
Εμεις που μενουμε αλλου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση; Που μπορουμε να δουμε που θα ειναι διαθεσιμη η Ερτ HD;
Και κατι τελευταιο το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι δηλαδη μια HD τηλεοραση κ ενας αποκ/της; Οποιος να 'ναι; Και θα μπορω να εχω digea αργοτερα σε αυτον;

Πολλες ερωτησεις, αλλα δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τι παιζει!  :Embarassed:

----------


## senkradvii

Kαλά εγώ που είμαι ο μόνος στην Θεσσαλία που δεν θα βλέπω και πάλι ψηφιακά τι να πω?  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί έστω και λίγο με ραδιόφωνο η τηλεόραση, ξέρει ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο ΣΚΑΙ έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.
> 
> Η ΕΡΤ/ΕΡΑ ενεργεί χωρίς να δίνει λόγο σε κανέναν, πατώντας σε ευνοϊκά νομικά πλαίσια για τα κρατικά μέσα, ή εκμεταλλευόμενη την τεράστια, προκλητική ανοχή και στραβά μάτια του ΕΣΡ και της ΕΕΤΤ στους κρατικούς σταθμούς.
> 
> Από την άλλη το ΕΣΡ βρίσκεται σε συνεχή κόντρα με τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς για γελοία ασήμαντα θέματα, αν άλλαζε κάποιος συχνότητα/bandwidth/τύπο εκπομπής με τέτοιο τρόπο θα πήγαινε ισόβια


Ας κάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι δοκιμές σε ΗD. Γιατί φωνάζουν και δεν το κάνουν?  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Μέχρι τώρα λειτουργούσαν χωρίς καν άδειες. Τώρα τους πήρε ο πόνος? Και στην τελική ο Αλαφούζος ας δώσει παραδάκι να εκπέμψει και αυτός με υψηλη ευκρίνεια πιλοτικά.

----------


## kourampies

> Ας κάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι δοκιμές σε ΗD. Γιατί φωνάζουν και δεν το κάνουν? 
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα λειτουργούσαν χωρίς καν άδειες. Τώρα τους πήρε ο πόνος? Και στην τελική ο Αλαφούζος ας δώσει παραδάκι να εκπέμψει και αυτός με υψηλη ευκρίνεια πιλοτικά.


Από ότι ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει καν η δυνατότητα να πληρώσουν για να μπορούν να κάνουν "δοκιμές".

Και στην τελική η ΕΡΤ γιατί να μη πληρώσει; Και δεν νομίζω ότι θα κάνει δοκιμές η ΕΡΤ, απλά έτσι το χαρακτηρίζουν.

----------


## sotos65

Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις γιατί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν δοκιμές; Έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι στα δύο τους multiplex υπάρχει μία κενή θέση (7 κανάλια ενώ σύμφωνα με την ΚΥΑ θα μπορούσαν να είναι 8, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τα δύο multiplex της ΕΡΤ). Μπορούν να την χρησιμοποιήσουν όλα τα ιδιωτικά μαζί για τις δοκιμές, εφόσον θέλουν να τις κάνουν δηλαδή αντί να γκρινιάζουν συνέχεια.

----------


## kourampies

> Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις γιατί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν δοκιμές; Έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι στα δύο τους multiplex υπάρχει μία κενή θέση (7 κανάλια ενώ σύμφωνα με την ΚΥΑ θα μπορούσαν να είναι 8, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τα δύο multiplex της ΕΡΤ). Μπορούν να την χρησιμοποιήσουν όλα τα ιδιωτικά μαζί για τις δοκιμές, εφόσον θέλουν να τις κάνουν δηλαδή αντί να γκρινιάζουν συνέχεια.


Ναι, δεν θα μπορούν όμως να παίξουν κανονικά όλοι σε HD και να το βαφτίσουν δοκιμές, όπως θα κάνει η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## sotos65

Ας κάνουν κι αυτό αν μπορούν. Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι αυτό που θέλουν (αυτό που θέλουν είναι απλά να μην προχωρήσει η ΕΡΤ σε κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό που μπορούν να δώσουν). Ποιό από αυτά τα κανάλια θα το κάνει; Το Alter που βουλιάζει, ο ΑΝΤ1 που ποτέ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε για τη ποιότητα που δίνει στις εκπομπές του, το Mega που με το ζόρι πήγε σε 16:9 στα ποδοσφαιρικά παιχνίδια, ή ο ΣΚΑΙ που μόνο να γκρινιάζει ξέρει και να μειώνει τους μισθούς των εργαζομένων σε αυτόν;

----------


## George978

> Kαλά εγώ που είμαι ο μόνος στην Θεσσαλία που δεν θα βλέπω και πάλι ψηφιακά τι να πω?



τι γινεται με το πηλιο, εδω χαλκιδικη και παιρνουμε απο εκει. Κανενα νεο με το κεντρο εκπομπης αυτο εχεις?

----------


## kourampies

> Ας κάνουν κι αυτό αν μπορούν. Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι αυτό που θέλουν (αυτό που θέλουν είναι απλά να μην προχωρήσει η ΕΡΤ σε κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό που μπορούν να δώσουν). Ποιό από αυτά τα κανάλια θα το κάνει; Το Alter που βουλιάζει, ο ΑΝΤ1 που ποτέ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε για τη ποιότητα που δίνει στις εκπομπές του, το Mega που με το ζόρι πήγε σε 16:9 στα ποδοσφαιρικά παιχνίδια, ή ο ΣΚΑΙ που μόνο να γκρινιάζει ξέρει και να μειώνει τους μισθούς των εργαζομένων σε αυτόν;


Και εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας ιδιωτικός που να μπορεί να παίξει κανονικά σε HD προς το παρόν, αλλά όπως και να χει για άλλη μια φορά ευνοούνται προκλητικά τα κρατικά μέσα.



Off Topic


		Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που γίνονται προσπάθειες για HD στην Ελλάδα, απλά επειδή έχω ζήσει σχετικά από κοντά το μίσος του ΕΣΡ και της ΕΕΤΤ για τους ιδιωτικούς τα λέω όλα αυτά.

----------


## Νικαετός

So, what. Ας πιέσουν να πάρουν άδεια και για άλλη συχνότητα (αν θέλουν).  :Wink:

----------


## kourampies

> So, what. Ας πιέσουν να πάρουν άδεια και για άλλη συχνότητα (αν θέλουν).


Με τους ρυθμούς που κινούνται οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, όταν εκδοθούν οι άδειες, θα έχουμε αλλάξει φορμάτ, κωδικοποίηση, μέσο, μη σου πω θα έχει έρθει η συντέλεια του κόσμου. Από την άλλη η ΕΡΤ μόλις νιώσει έτοιμη μπορεί πρακτικά να εκπέμψει, χωρίς να δίνει λόγο σε κανέναν.

----------


## scaramouch2000

> Ναι, δεν θα μπορούν όμως να παίξουν κανονικά όλοι σε HD και να το βαφτίσουν δοκιμές, όπως θα κάνει η ΕΡΤ.


Η ερτ εχει στην ιδιοκτησια της αυτες τισ συχνοτητες που εχει και τισ εκμεταλευεται οπως θελει και λογω δινει μονο στους ιδιοκτητες της ,στο λαο.Ο σκαι (ο αρχιπαπαγαλος) αν θελει ας αγορασει και αλλη συχνοτητα και ας εκπεμπψει δεν τον εμποδιζει κανενας.Το ολο θεμα γινεται γιατι οι καναλαρχες μας θελουν να παρουν τζαμπα τις συχνοτητες που θα περισσεψουν απο τη ψηφιακη μεταβαση.Και ας μην πληρωνουν ας ποθμε τωρα το 20% των διαφημησεων οπως επρεπε.

ΥΓ. Και ειδικα ο σκαι δεν πρεπει να πολυμιλαει για ερτ, πρωτον γιατι εχει διευθυντη τον πρωην διευθυντη της ερτ ο οποιος την καταχρεωσε και δευτερον γιατι περσι εκανε εκπομπες(ντοκυμαντερ) χρησιμοποιωντας το αρχειο της ερτ χωρις να πληρωσει τα δικαιωματα που επρεπε.

----------


## kourampies

> Η ερτ εχει στην ιδιοκτησια της αυτες τισ συχνοτητες που εχει και τισ εκμεταλευεται οπως θελει και λογω δινει μονο στους ιδιοκτητες της ,στο λαο.Ο σκαι (ο αρχιπαπαγαλος) αν θελει ας αγορασει και αλλη συχνοτητα και ας εκπεμπψει δεν τον εμποδιζει κανενας.Το ολο θεμα γινεται γιατι οι καναλαρχες μας θελουν να παρουν τζαμπα τις συχνοτητες που θα περισσεψουν απο τη ψηφιακη μεταβαση.Και ας μην πληρωνουν ας ποθμε τωρα το 20% των διαφημησεων οπως επρεπε.
> 
> ΥΓ. Και ειδικα ο σκαι δεν πρεπει να πολυμιλαει για ερτ, πρωτον γιατι εχει διευθυντη τον πρωην διευθυντη της ερτ ο οποιος την καταχρεωσε και δευτερον γιατι περσι εκανε εκπομπες(ντοκυμαντερ) χρησιμοποιωντας το αρχειο της ερτ χωρις να πληρωσει τα δικαιωματα που επρεπε.


Οι συχνότητες δεν είναι ούτε ακίνητα ούτε χρυσός. Το όλο θέμα περί ιδιοκτησίας συχνοτήτων είναι τεράστιο ζήτημα, και η ΕΡΤ είναι πάντα ευνοημένη. Και πίστεψε με, δεν αγοράζεις συχνότητα κατά βούληση ούτε για μονοφωνικό ραδιόφωνο.

Και σε μένα (το λαό) δεν είδα ποτέ να δίνει λόγο η ΕΡΤ και η ΕΡΑ, απλά να μου τρώνε τα λεφτά βλέπω.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Με τους ρυθμούς που κινούνται οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, όταν εκδοθούν οι άδειες, θα έχουμε αλλάξει φορμάτ, κωδικοποίηση, μέσο, μη σου πω θα έχει έρθει η συντέλεια του κόσμου. Από την άλλη η ΕΡΤ μόλις νιώσει έτοιμη μπορεί πρακτικά να εκπέμψει, χωρίς να δίνει λόγο σε κανέναν.


Μα αφού στην ΕΡΤ ανήκουν οι συχνότητες πώς να το κάνουμε... γιατί να μην εκπέμψει? Ας πλερώσει ο υπέρ της ελευθερης αγοράς και του ανταγωνισμού Αλαφούζος να πάρει και άλλη άδεια. 

Μιλάς για γραφειοκρατία? Τόσα χρόνια επαναλαμβάνω εκπέμπουν όλοι οι ιδιωτικοί ΧΩΡΙΣ άδειες, αναλογικά. Εδώ θα κολλήσουν? Το παραμύθι το ξέρουν. Μόνο που τώρα πρέπει να πληρώσουν.

----------


## andm

> Μονο σε αυτα τα μερη: Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λάρισα (Τρίκαλα, Καρδίτσα) από 27/05 που ειπε ο Andreaslar δηλαδη θα δουν HD; 
> Εμεις που μενουμε αλλου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση; Που μπορουμε να δουμε που θα ειναι διαθεσιμη η Ερτ HD;
> Και κατι τελευταιο το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι δηλαδη μια HD τηλεοραση κ ενας αποκ/της; Οποιος να 'ναι; Και θα μπορω να εχω digea αργοτερα σε αυτον;
> 
> Πολλες ερωτησεις, αλλα δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τι παιζει!


Αποδικοποιητής mpeg4 και τηλεόραση hd.Ναι θα μπορείς για ητν digea και στο μέλλον αλλά μπορεί και τώρα με mpeg4 να ποιάνεις τα κανάλια της..

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις γιατί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν δοκιμές; Έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι στα δύο τους multiplex υπάρχει μία κενή θέση (7 κανάλια ενώ σύμφωνα με την ΚΥΑ θα μπορούσαν να είναι 8, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τα δύο multiplex της ΕΡΤ). Μπορούν να την χρησιμοποιήσουν όλα τα ιδιωτικά μαζί για τις δοκιμές, εφόσον θέλουν να τις κάνουν δηλαδή αντί να γκρινιάζουν συνέχεια.


Απλά δεν το προβλέπει η ΚΥΑ και αν το κάνουν η ΕΕΤΤ είναι υποχρεωμένη να τους κάνει σύσταση και μετά πρόστιμο κλπ. 



> So, what. Ας πιέσουν να πάρουν άδεια και για άλλη συχνότητα (αν θέλουν).


Επίσης δεν το προβλέπει η ΚΥΑ.



> Μα αφού στην ΕΡΤ ανήκουν οι συχνότητες πώς να το κάνουμε... γιατί να μην εκπέμψει?


Νίκο μην μπερδεύεις αυτό που ίσχυε μέχρι σήμερα στην αναλογική με αυτό που ισχύει στην μεταβατική περίοδο της ψηφιακής. Στην ΕΡΤ ανήκει μόνο το κτήριο της Αγ. Παρασκευής και τίποτα άλλο. Οι συχνότητες είναι κρατική περιουσία που το 2012 θα δημοπρατηθούν και η ΕΡΤ θα πάρει, σαν κρατοκός φορέας, τις 2+1 συχνότητες που προβλέπει ο νόμος και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Νικαετός

Πάμε ξανά λοιπόν. Έχει δικαίωμα η ΕΡΤ να κάνει ό,τι είδους δοκιμές θέλει στις δικές της συχνότητες ναι ή όχι? Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν ανήκει στην digea, άρα έχει δική της άδεια σωστά?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Πάμε ξανά λοιπόν. Έχει δικαίωμα η ΕΡΤ να κάνει ό,τι είδους δοκιμές θέλει στις δικές της συχνότητες ναι ή όχι? Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν ανήκει στην digea, άρα έχει δική της άδεια σωστά?


Σύμφωνα με την ΚΥΑ σε αυτή τη μεταβατική περίοδο δεν έχει.
Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να εκπέμψει ψηφιακά τα κρατικά προγράμματα που τώρα εκπέμπουν αναλογικά, συν τα κωδικοποιημένα της Nova με την οποία έχει συμφωνία να τα εκπέμπει επίγεια (CODERT).
Δεν προβλέπει δοκιμές η ΚΥΑ, μόνο την εκπομπή των αναλογικών γιανα περάσουμε στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση. Μετά όλα θα επιτρέποντε.

----------


## spirosg13

> το Mega που με το ζόρι πήγε σε 16:9 στα ποδοσφαιρικά παιχνίδια,


Να κανω μια παρατηρηση ... απο οσο ξερω μεχρι τωρα το Mega σε 4:3 τα δειχνει τα αθλητικα γεγονοτα  ποτε αλλαξε σε 16:9 ?????  :Thinking:

----------


## sotos65

Σε CL τουλάχιστον.

----------


## djanton

Πολυ ευχαριστα τα νεα κ μπραβο στην ΕΡΤ αλλα στα Γιαννενα τιποτα ακομα...ουτε Digea,ουτε ΕΡΤ HD.Εχουμε καμια ενημερωση???

----------


## spirosg13

> Σε CL τουλάχιστον.


μα και το CL ΣΕ 4:3 το δειχνει τωρα το αλλαξαν???

----------


## treli@ris

> μα και το CL ΣΕ 4:3 το δειχνει τωρα το αλλαξαν???


16:9 ειναι αλλα δεν το εχουν γυρισει στο αυτοματο οποτε χρειαζεται να το γυρνας εσυ καθε φορα  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

Από το περασμένο φθινόπωρο μεταδίδουν το CL σε 16:9, έγινε χαμός σε διάφορα φόρουμ γι αυτή την υπόθεση (να πιεστεί το Mega να μεταδίδει τους αγώνες σε 16:9).

----------


## Νικαετός

> Σύμφωνα με την ΚΥΑ σε αυτή τη μεταβατική περίοδο δεν έχει.
> Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να εκπέμψει ψηφιακά τα κρατικά προγράμματα που τώρα εκπέμπουν αναλογικά, συν τα κωδικοποιημένα της Nova με την οποία έχει συμφωνία να τα εκπέμπει επίγεια (CODERT).
> Δεν προβλέπει δοκιμές η ΚΥΑ, μόνο την εκπομπή των αναλογικών γιανα περάσουμε στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση. Μετά όλα θα επιτρέποντε.


Επομένως τυπικά (αλλά και ουσιαστικά) έχει δικαίωμα το ΕΣΡ να απαγορεύσει την εκπομπή σε HD σωστά? 

Πάμε μπροστά...πισοταχώς δηλαδή  :ROFL:

----------


## highspeed5

Κατ'αρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα!!!!!  :Clap: 

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι και'γω!!!
Εγώ που έχω  δύο τηλεοράσεις η μία HD Ready & η άλλη Full HD, από τη HD Ready δεν παίζει να πιάσω το ERT HD με τίποτα,ούτε έστω 720p?
Α και για τη FULL HD θέλω τίποτα άλλο (έχει ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4)?
Ευχαριστώ!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## _FLIP_

καιρος ηταν!  :Whistle:

----------


## baskon

> Κατ'αρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα!!!!! 
> 
> Nα ρωτήσω κάτι και'γω!!!
> Εγώ που έχω  δύο τηλεοράσεις η μία HD Ready & η άλλη Full HD, από τη HD Ready δεν παίζει να πιάσω το ERT HD με τίποτα,ούτε έστω 720p?
> Α και για τη FULL HD θέλω τίποτα άλλο (έχει ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4)?
> Ευχαριστώ!!!!


Λογικα αφου εχει ενσωματωμενο Mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητη υποστηριζει και Hd σημα...
Η αλλη λογικα εχει αποκωδικοποιητη Mpeg2 Οποτε δε βλεπει ουτε Digea τωρα...
Δε θα δεις και ERT HD Οποτε..
Τωρα το με τιποτα....Υπαρχουν οι κλασσικες καρτες neotion Που ομως δεν υποστηριζουν HD,αλλα τα digea δουλευουν κανονικα...
Η Neotion ειχε βγαλει επεξεργαστη (NP6+) που θα υποστηριζε και HD...μεχρι προσφατα ομως δεν ειχε βγει καμια καρτα με αυτο τον επεξεργαστη...Οταν θα βγει τότε μαλλον η τηλεοραση βαζοντας μια τετοια καρτα θα παιζει και ERT HD αλλά όχι Με την full ποιοτητα..

----------


## treli@ris

Δελτιο Ειδησεων για το EΡΤ HD

----------


## damiandkj

To περιεργο για μενα ειναι οτι φωναζει ο ΣΚΑΪ του 4% και οχι το MEGA του 21%, ο ΑΝΤ1 του 18% κλπ... Τα συμφεροντα των υπολοιπων (διαφημιστικη πιτα) που ειναι μεγαλυτερα δεν θιγονται με ομοιο τροπο με του ΣΚΑΪ;

----------


## fiorellitsa

σε τηλεοραση με δεκτη Mpeg2 Και καρτα neotion θα δειχνει το HD?

----------


## highspeed5

> Λογικα αφου εχει ενσωματωμενο Mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητη υποστηριζει και Hd σημα...
> Η αλλη λογικα εχει αποκωδικοποιητη Mpeg2 Οποτε δε βλεπει ουτε Digea τωρα...
> Δε θα δεις και ERT HD Οποτε..
> Τωρα το με τιποτα....Υπαρχουν οι κλασσικες καρτες neotion Που ομως δεν υποστηριζουν HD,αλλα τα digea δουλευουν κανονικα...
> Η Neotion ειχε βγαλει επεξεργαστη (NP6+) που θα υποστηριζε και HD...μεχρι προσφατα ομως δεν ειχε βγει καμια καρτα με αυτο τον επεξεργαστη...Οταν θα βγει τότε μαλλον η τηλεοραση βαζοντας μια τετοια καρτα θα παιζει και ERT HD αλλά όχι Με την full ποιοτητα..


Όχι και η άλλη έχει αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 και όλα κανονικά με DIGEA etc!!

P.S Thanks για την απάντηση!!!

----------


## treli@ris

> σε τηλεοραση με δεκτη Mpeg2 Και καρτα neotion θα δειχνει το HD?


Αν εχεις την απλα Neotion FTA, συμφωνα με την εταιρια υποστηριζει μεχρι MPEG4-SD. Οποτε, δε θα εχεις αυτη τη δυνατοτητα.

----------


## Thanos Kats

> Ξυδάκι στα αστεία κανάλια της Digea, ας πληρώσουν τις οφειλές τους στο Δημόσια και μετά ας μιλάνε.





> Ο Έλληνας σήκωσε κεφάλι γιατί η ΕΡΤ απάντησε στον ΣΚΑΙ και θα μεταδίδει σε HD?





> Ας κάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι δοκιμές σε ΗD. Γιατί φωνάζουν και δεν το κάνουν? 
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα λειτουργούσαν χωρίς καν άδειες. Τώρα τους πήρε ο πόνος? Και στην τελική ο Αλαφούζος ας δώσει παραδάκι να εκπέμψει και αυτός με υψηλη ευκρίνεια πιλοτικά.


Θα συμφωνήσω. αν και άκουσα απο φίλ και είδα αυτή τη δημοσιευση. 
Κάτι παίζεται κ θα φανεί.

----------


## ares

'Ολη η ιστορία μου θυμίζει λίγο την αντίστοιχη με το VDSL.  Αλλά είναι ιδιαίτερα ειρωνικό να διαμαρτύρονται οι επί δεκαετίες ημιπαράνομοι τσαμπατζήδες. Ιδίως ο μέγας σταυροφόρος του ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού ΣΚΑΙ. Ζήτω ο ανταγωνισμός και η ελεύθερη αγορά, αλλά για τους άλλους, όχι για εμάς. Όσα υποστηρίζουν λοιπόν με ιδιαίτερη σκληρότητα για τους άλλους, ας τα εφαρμόσουν και οι ίδιοι. Έχουμε πήξει στην υποκρισία. Ή είναι υγιής επιχείρηση και επενδύει στην νέα τεχνολογία ή όχι, κλείνουν το μαγαζάκι τους και πουλάνε κουλούρια. Αυτά δεν μας λέει ο ΣΚΑΙ τόσο καιρό;

----------


## Squall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67keO...layer_embedded

Το ειχε πετυχει κανεις?

----------


## aiolos.01

Επιτέλους κανάλι HD. Αν και δε νομίζω να είναι HD ο δέκτης της τηλεόρασης μου και χλωμό το βλέπω να παίρνω για ενα κανάλι. Είναι πάντως μια καλή αρχή. Κάποιος έπρεπε να την κάνει για να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι.

----------


## aanas

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.
Ελπίζω να το δούμε στις 27 Απρ.

----------


## tsiouficto

Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα ποστ μέχρι τώρα και μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μία απορία. Υπάρχει κανείς πολίτης αυτής της χώρας ο οποίος θίγεται ακούγοντας ότι έστω και μη-νόμιμα, ένας *δημόσιος φορέας* τον οποίο τον *χρυσοπληρώνει* μια ζωή, θα του προσφέρει υπηρεσίες που συμβαδίζουν με την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας και μάλιστα σε ελεύθερη συχνότητα? Και μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε μέχρι πρόσφατα ακόμα και στην προηγμένη Ευρώπη μας, τα HD κανάλια ήταν πολυτέλεια. Για παράδειγμα στην Μ.Βρετανία, μόλις το περασμένο Φθινόπωρο άρχισαν να εκπέμπουν *ελεύθερα* και όχι μέσω συνδρομών σε δορυφόρους. Βέβαια εκεί μιλάμε για πρόγραμμα 24/7, αλλά ακόμα και αυτό που κάνει η ΕΡΤ θα πρέπει να να μας έχει όλους συμπαραστάτες. Άλλωστε το τι είναι παράνομο και τι όχι είναι πολύ σχετικό στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Η ΚΥΑ έχει γραφτεί ώστε να εξυπηρετήσει τα συμφέροντα του κάθε αποτυχημένου Κυριακού που ακόμα δουλεύει με μπομπίνες, και σαν έλληνα πολίτη, ελάχιστα με απασχολεί αν η ΕΡΤ κάνει του κεφαλιού της ώστε να μου δώσει ένα καλύτερο προϊόν. Άλλωστε όπως πολύ καλά ειπώθηκε και πιο πάνω, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να ακούσω τον κάθε ΣΚΑΙ, όταν ο διευθυντής του μου έτρωγε τα λεφτά τόσα χρόνια μέσω της ΕΡΤ. Τότε δηλαδή που όλα λειτουργούσαν νόμιμα τι κέρδος είχα σαν τηλεθεατής?

Υ.Γ.: Όταν η ΕΡΤ βγήκε μέσω Πάρνηθας, την επόμενη μέρα κατέβασε τις συχνότητες και δεν έβγαλε τσιμουδιά. Σήμερα, μετά από παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις του ΣΚΑΙ, όχι μόνο πήρε πίσω την απόφασή της, αλλά έβγαλε και ανακοίνωση-απάντηση. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι με αυτή την κίνηση δείχνει ότι η ΕΡΤ HD θα βγει στον αέρα, όσο και να χτυπιούνται.

Υ.Γ.2: Για όσους παραπονιούνται που η ΕΡΤ ασχολείται με το HD αντί να δώσει ψηφιακό σήμα στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα. Άλλο λοιπόν να πεις ότι αύριο θα στείλω HD σήμα στους αναμεταδότες που εκπέμπουν ψηφιακά, και άλλο να κάνεις εγκατάσταση νέων αναμεταδοτών σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα, εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν. Το ένα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το άλλο και επίσης, η ενασχόληση της ΕΡΤ με τις HD μεταδόσεις δεν καθυστερεί την μετάβαση στο ψηφιακό σήμα.

----------


## farcry

> Αποδικοποιητής mpeg4 και τηλεόραση hd.Ναι θα μπορείς για ητν digea και στο μέλλον αλλά μπορεί και τώρα με mpeg4 να ποιάνεις τα κανάλια της..





> Δελτίο Τύπου: 
>  Για τη λήψη του πιλοτικού προγράμματος ΕΡΤ HD είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη  *τηλεόρασης με δυνατότητα HD* *και ενσωματωμένος* ή εξωτερικός *δέκτης MPEG 4 HD*.



αυτα τα 2 μεταξυ τους δεν κολλανε. ποιος εχει δικιο κα ποιος εχει κανει λαθος?

απο οσο ξερω εγω δεν υπαρχει mpeg4 HD και mpeg4 σκετο εσωτερικος δεκτης. υπαρχει μονο mpeg 4 σκετο

παρακαλω μια αποσαφηνιση

----------


## gkagg

Καλημέρα. Από Αθήνα θα ξεκινήσει η πιλοτική εκπομπή; Από πού; Πάρνηθα; Υμηττό;

----------


## angy

Αυτο παλι δεν το καταλαβαινω. Οχι οτι εχω και σε καμια φοβερη εκτιμηση την ΕΡΤ, σαφως γινεται καποια σοβαρη δουλεια εκει απο καποιους (μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα) αλλα και αυτη τοσα χρονια ηταν ενας τροπος να βολευτουν διαφοροι παρατρεχαμενοι των Βο(υ)λευτων μας και να φανε καποιοι με χρυσα κουταλια. Τι τους πειραζει ομως τους ιδιωτικους που η ΕΡΤ πηγε σε HD? Δηλαδη to "Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης – Μπαρτσελόνα" πρωτα θα το εβλεπαν μονο οι ποδοσφαιροφιλοι ενω τωρα που θα ειναι HD θα τρεξει να το δει και η γιαγια στο χωριο;

Το τι θα επιλεξει να δει ο καθενας εχει να κανει με τα προγραμματα που δειχνει το καθε καναλι, οχι με το αν ειναι HD. Εχουν ας πουμε την εντυπωση οτι αν δειξουν τα πρωιναδικα και τα μεσημεριαναδικα σε HD θα ανεβει η τηλεθεαση τους; Ωρε τ' ειν' τουτοι;...

----------


## Seitman

> αυτα τα 2 μεταξυ τους δεν κολλανε. ποιος εχει δικιο κα ποιος εχει κανει λαθος?
> 
> απο οσο ξερω εγω δεν υπαρχει mpeg4 HD και mpeg4 σκετο εσωτερικος δεκτης. υπαρχει μονο mpeg 4 σκετο
> 
> παρακαλω μια αποσαφηνιση


Φυσικά και κολλάνε μεταξύ τους. Υπάρχουν και SD (Standard Definition) δέκτες και HD. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα δέκτη αλλά και τι ανάλυση "σηκώνει" η οθόνη σου. Μπορεί να έχεις HD δέκτη αλλά να τον έχεις σε μια CRT τηλεόραση. Ο δέκτης θα λάβει κανονικά το HD σήμα, αλλά δε θα μπορεί να το αποδώσει στην τηλεόραση. Ομοίως αν σε μια HD τηλεόραση, χωρίς ενσωματωμένο δέκτη, έχεις εξωτερικό SD δέκτη δε θα μπορεί να λάβει το HD σήμα και να το αποδώσει στην τηλεόραση.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## serfistas1

Δυστυχώς πολλές περιοχές της χωρας και ιδιως ακριτικές αλλα και στο Ιονιο αλλα και στην Πελοποννησο ειναι ακομα πισω απο την στιγμη που επιγεια σε καθε Νομο βλεπουμε δεκαδες συχνοτητες διασκορπισμενες με το σημα της ΕΡΤ και χαλανε πολυ ρευμα σε πομπους και φυσικα ψηφιακη πουθενα.....

----------


## phantom77

> Καλημέρα. Από Αθήνα θα ξεκινήσει η πιλοτική εκπομπή; Από πού; Πάρνηθα; Υμηττό;


 Η δοκιμαστική εκπομπή πριν 2 εβδομαδες έγινε σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και Αλεξανδρουπολη. Υποθέτω οτι στις 27 Απριλίου θα δώσουν HD εικόνα σε όσες περιοχές υπάρχει ψηφιακό σήμα.

----------


## andm

> Φυσικά και κολλάνε μεταξύ τους. Υπάρχουν και SD (Standard Definition) δέκτες και HD. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα δέκτη αλλά και τι ανάλυση "σηκώνει" η οθόνη σου. Μπορεί να έχεις HD δέκτη αλλά να τον έχεις σε μια CRT τηλεόραση. Ο δέκτης θα λάβει κανονικά το HD σήμα, αλλά δε θα μπορεί να το αποδώσει στην τηλεόραση. Ομοίως αν σε μια HD τηλεόραση, χωρίς ενσωματωμένο δέκτη, έχεις εξωτερικό SD δέκτη δε θα μπορεί να λάβει το HD σήμα και να το αποδώσει στην τηλεόραση.
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Υπάρχει ειδικός mpeg4 hd?Έχω ενσωματωμένο σε 23άρα full hd.Αρκεί;

----------


## Seitman

Συνήθως ο διαχωρισμός των δεκτών σε SD & HD γίνεται στους εξωτερικούς. Στην περίπτωση των ενσωματωμένων στην τηλεόραση mpeg4 δεκτών, το σήμα HD υποστηρίζεται εφ' όσον η οθόνη έχει τη δυνατότητα απεικόνισης HD.

Δηλαδή δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## djanton

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!Ποτε με το καλο θα ερθει επιτελους η ψηφιακη κ στα Γιαννενα?Digea,ERTHD κλπ???

----------


## nxenos

> Ελπίζω μόνο όλα αυτά να μη συμβαίνουν, για άλλη μια φορά παράνομα.
> Οχι τιποτα άλλο απλά φτάνει.
> 
> Βάβαια υπάρχει κ κάποιοα δυσφορία.
> 
> Είδωμεν


 Εμ βεβαια,υπαρχει δυσφορια γιατι δεν συμφερει καποιους μην χασουν την πρωτια... ;-)

----------


## treli@ris

> Καλημερα σε ολους!!!Ποτε με το καλο θα ερθει επιτελους η ψηφιακη κ στα Γιαννενα?Digea,ERTHD κλπ???


Οκτωβριος 2011 η ΕΡΤ, η DIGEA αγνωστο.

----------


## phantom77

> Συνήθως ο διαχωρισμός των δεκτών σε SD & HD γίνεται στους εξωτερικούς. Στην περίπτωση των ενσωματωμένων στην τηλεόραση mpeg4 δεκτών, το σήμα HD υποστηρίζεται εφ' όσον η οθόνη έχει τη δυνατότητα απεικόνισης HD.
> 
> Δηλαδή δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.


Οι γονείς μου έχουν μια Toshiba 32" (νομιζω την 32SL738). Παίζει  κανονικά τα καναλια της Digea αλλα στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικα αναφέρει  δέκτη  και DVB-C *HD* αλλα μόνοDVB-T .
Μαλλον θα έχουν προβλημα να δουνε ΕΡΤHD.

----------


## Seitman

Αν η Toshiba είναι HD ή HD Ready, δε θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## treli@ris

Εξωτερικος δεκτης MPEG-4 SD : δυνατοτητα αποκωδικοποιησης MPEG-4 Part 2 = max αναλυση 576i
Εξωτερικος δεκτης MPEG-4 HD : δυνατοτητα αποκωδικοποιησης H.264/MPEG-4 Part 10 = max αναλυση 1080i

DVB-C : καλωδιακος δεκτης, δεν εχουμε τετοια δυνατοτητα στην Ελλαδα

Οσες τηλεορασεις γραφουν DVB-T ειτε HD ειτε H.264 θα εχουν δυνατοτητα αποκωδικοποιησης του σηματος.

----------


## manicx

Αυτό που ρώτησε ο gkagg με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα; Αττική ποια κέντρα θα εκπέμψουν HD δεδομένου ότι η Πάρνηθα ακόμα δεν έχει τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ;

----------


## john84

:One thumb up:  ΕΡΤ...
Επιτελους και κατι καινοτομο απο εναν κρατικο οργανισμο που ολοι τοσα χρονια πληρωνουμε.
Μπραβο ρε ΕΡΤ το 2ο καλυτερο πραγμα που εκανες... (το 1ο ηταν οταν ειχε παρει τα δικαιωματα του ΝΒΑ για το Sport+  :Razz: )

----------


## Seitman

> Αυτό που ρώτησε ο gkagg με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα; Αττική ποια κέντρα θα εκπέμψουν HD δεδομένου ότι η Πάρνηθα ακόμα δεν έχει τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ;


Από αυτά που εκπέμπουν ήδη. Αίγινα & Υμηττός αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## john84

Ερωτηση ξερουμε αν η μοντουλα newtion NP4+ θα το πιανει?

----------


## Seitman

Αν ισχύει αυτό: Τύπος κωδικοποίησης: MPEG-4 (AVC H264 Standard), τότε δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## john84

> Αν ισχύει αυτό: Τύπος κωδικοποίησης: MPEG-4 (AVC H264 Standard), τότε δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.


δλδ? Αυτο για την Neotion? Τι πρεπει να δω εγω για να δω αν θα το πιανω? :Thinking:

----------


## phantom77

> Αν η Toshiba είναι HD ή HD Ready, δε θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.


Το θέμα είναι οτι και σε κάποιες δοκιμες που βρήκα ανέφερε οτι δεν έχει Freeview HD δέκτη. Θα μου πείς οτι ήταν για το αγγλικό μοντελο αλλα οταν το ελληνικό site *δεν* γράφει DVB-Τ HD ενώ γράφει DVB-C HD, τότε υπάρχει λόγος ανυσυχίας  :Smile:

----------


## Seitman

> δλδ? Αυτο για την Neotion? Τι πρεπει να δω εγω για να δω αν θα το πιανω?


Θα πρέπει να δεις στις προδιαγραφές της neotion, αν υποστηρίζει αυτό τον τύπο κωδικοποίησης.

----------


## manicx

> Από αυτά που εκπέμπουν ήδη. Αίγινα & Υμηττός αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Τζίφος  :Sad:

----------


## farcry

> Συνήθως ο διαχωρισμός των δεκτών σε SD & HD γίνεται στους εξωτερικούς. *Στην περίπτωση των ενσωματωμένων στην τηλεόραση mpeg4 δεκτών, το σήμα HD υποστηρίζεται εφ' όσον η οθόνη έχει τη δυνατότητα απεικόνισης HD.*
> 
> Δηλαδή δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.





> Εξωτερικος δεκτης MPEG-4 SD : δυνατοτητα αποκωδικοποιησης MPEG-4 Part 2 = max αναλυση 576i
> Εξωτερικος δεκτης MPEG-4 HD : δυνατοτητα αποκωδικοποιησης H.264/MPEG-4 Part 10 = max αναλυση 1080i
> 
> DVB-C : καλωδιακος δεκτης, δεν εχουμε τετοια δυνατοτητα στην Ελλαδα
> 
> *Οσες τηλεορασεις γραφουν DVB-T ειτε HD ειτε H.264 θα εχουν δυνατοτητα αποκωδικοποιησης του σηματος*.


αυτο ειπα και εγω αλλα στο αρχικο κειμενο λεει




> Για τη λήψη του πιλοτικού προγράμματος ΕΡΤ HD *είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη   τηλεόρασης με δυνατότητα HD και ενσωματωμένος* ή εξωτερικός *δέκτης MPEG 4 HD*.


αυτο ειναι λαθος. η σωστη γραφη ειναι




> Για τη λήψη του πιλοτικού προγράμματος ΕΡΤ HD είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη   τηλεόρασης με δυνατότητα HD και ενσωματωμένος ή εξωτερικός *δέκτης MPEG 4.*


*

το HD στο τελος ειναι ακυρο !!! και μπερδευει τον κοσμο (οπως εκανε εμενα)
*

----------


## tsiouficto

> Το θέμα είναι οτι και σε κάποιες δοκιμες που βρήκα ανέφερε οτι δεν έχει Freeview HD δέκτη. Θα μου πείς οτι ήταν για το αγγλικό μοντελο αλλα οταν το ελληνικό site *δεν* γράφει DVB-Τ HD ενώ γράφει DVB-C HD, τότε υπάρχει λόγος ανυσυχίας


Μην μπερδεύεις το Freeview HD με αυτό που θα δούμε στην Ελλάδα σε αυτή την φάση. Το αγγλικό HD είναι σε DVB-T2. Γιαυτό λέει ότι δεν είναι συμβατό. Εδώ το HD θα εκπέμψει με το υπάρχον πρότυπο, DVB-T, συνεπώς από την στιγμή που πιάνεις DIGEA (δηλαδή έχεις mpeg-4), θα δεις κανονικά την ΕΡΤ HD.

----------


## ardi21

Ενταξει μωρε οπου βρουν κοτσαρουν το HD :Razz: 

Οσοι εχουν MPEG-4 (και εννοειται HD τηλεοραση για να το δουν) δεν εχουν προβλημα. *Τελος. Παμε παρακατω.*

----------


## john84

> Αν ισχύει αυτό: Τύπος κωδικοποίησης: MPEG-4 (AVC H264 Standard), τότε δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.





> Θα πρέπει να δεις στις προδιαγραφές της neotion, αν υποστηρίζει αυτό τον τύπο κωδικοποίησης.


απ'οτι βλεπω το υποστηριζει.

Ευχαριστω πολυ Seitman. :One thumb up:

----------


## phantom77

> Ενταξει μωρε οπου βρουν κοτσαρουν το HD
> 
> Οσοι εχουν MPEG-4 (και εννοειται HD τηλεοραση για να το δουν) δεν εχουν προβλημα. *Τελος. Παμε παρακατω.*


Εξωτερικοί δέκτες τύπου Mega4, Xoro 7600 και λοιποι των €30, ειναι MPEG4 αλλα χλωμο το βλεπω να παιξουν ΕΡΤ HD

----------


## ardi21

> Εξωτερικοί δέκτες τύπου Mega4, Xoro 7600 και λοιποι των €30, ειναι MPEG4 αλλα χλωμο το βλεπω να παιξουν ΕΡΤ HD


Κανονικα παιζουν χωρις προβλημα. Τωρα αν ειναι.... αδειοι μεσα ειναι αλλο θεμα. 

Απλα μην μπερδευουμε τον κοσμο που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτα.

----------


## tsomis

> Αυτά είναι γούστα...
> Και αφήστε τον σκαϊ να σκάει...


Ο Σκαι το εχει παρακανει με την γνωστη διαμαχη του με την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## agentsmith

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι εγώ?
Εγώ βλέπω τηλεόραση στο PC με μια USB DVB-T (Avermedia) και έχω και μια οθόνη  Samsung SyncMaster 226BW. Θα βλέπω ΕΡΤ HD? Τώρα πιάνω όλο το πακέτο της DIGEA και τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ

----------


## treli@ris

> Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι εγώ?
> Εγώ βλέπω τηλεόραση στο PC με μια USB DVB-T (Avermedia) και έχω και μια οθόνη  Samsung SyncMaster 226BW. Θα βλέπω ΕΡΤ HD? Τώρα πιάνω όλο το πακέτο της DIGEA και τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ


Ναι...

----------


## jimmakosx

Εχθές το βράδυ στο κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ έγινε αναφορά στο θέμα, λέγοντας πως πρόκειται για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό και ότι γίνεται κατα παράβαση της ΚΥΑ!
Άρχισαν τα όργανα :Rock Band:

----------


## john84

> Εχθές το βράδυ στο κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ έγινε αναφορά στο θέμα, λέγοντας πως πρόκειται για εθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό και ότι γίνεται με παράβαση της ΚΥΑ!
> Άρχισαν τα όργανα


οπως προειπαν και αλλοι... Ξυδακι και θα τους περασει, αλλα με τους συγχρονους Ποποτες- εμπρος πισω- σε λιγο θα ξαναγυρισουμε στην ασπρομαυτη για να ειναι δικαιοι οι οροι του ανταγωνισμου... ελεος... :RTFM: 



Off Topic


		Ετοιμαζομαι για αγορα Play TV ..... :Razz:

----------


## npats

Μετά τον Σκαι και ο ΑΝΤ1 καταγγέλλει την ΕΡΤ

----------


## jimmakosx

Μην ξεχνάς ότι το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και με τις εκπομπές ψηφιακού σήματος της ΕΡΤ από Πάρνηθα, με αποτέλεσμα να καταφέρουν να τη σταματήσουν τάχα για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό! :Thumb down:

----------


## Seitman

Τώρα η digea & ΣΙΑ, θα πάρουν τον λούπο  :Innocent:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Τώρα η digea & ΣΙΑ, θα πάρουν τον λούπο


Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ και δεν μας το λές :Lips Sealed:

----------


## john84

> Μην ξεχνάς ότι το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και με τις εκπομπές ψηφιακού σήματος της ΕΡΤ από Πάρνηθα, με αποτέλεσμα να κλαταφέρουν να τη σταματήσουν τάχα για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό!


Ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα καταφερουν τελευταια στιγμη να σταματισουν και αυτο το εγχειρημα διοτι μετα θα φταιμε εμεις που θα συνεχισουμε να βλεπουμε τα τηλεσκουπιδια που μας προσφερουν... 
Ας ειχαμε σωστη συνειδηση και ας κλειναμε τηλεορασεις για κανα μηνα να δουμε τι γνωμη θα ειχαν μετα αλλαααα.....

----------


## agentsmith

> Ναι...


Σίγουρα? Η οθόνη δεν είναι HD. Υποστηρίζει max 1680x1050!
 :Smile:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα καταφερουν τελευταια στιγμη να σταματισουν και αυτο το εγχειρημα διοτι μετα θα φταιμε εμεις που θα συνεχισουμε να βλεπουμε τα τηλεσκουπιδια που μας προσφερουν... 
> Ας ειχαμε σωστη συνειδηση και ας κλειναμε τηλεορασεις για κανα μηνα να δουμε τι γνωμη θα ειχαν μετα αλλαααα.....


Σωστά είναι όλα αυτά που λες, αλλάαααα :Thumb down:

----------


## mmts

> Τώρα η digea & ΣΙΑ, θα πάρουν τον λούπο


Θα βγάλουν νέο σποτ με την οικογένεια Κλικλίκου  κατά της  ΕΡΤ.
 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Θα βγάλουν νέο σποτ με την οικογένεια Κλικλίκου  κατά της  ΕΡΤ.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## whitehed

Ο γιγαντας ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ...μπραβο στην ΕΡΤ!!! ο δηθεν σε ολα HD SKAI γιατι δεν προχωραει και αυτος σε HD αλλα θελει να μας μιζεριαζει με το χαλια SD ΣΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ???

----------


## Seitman

> Σίγουρα? Η οθόνη δεν είναι HD. Υποστηρίζει max 1680x1050!


Ε λογικά θα κάνει downscale ο player στην ανάλυση της οθόνης σου.

----------


## agentsmith

> Ε λογικά θα κάνει downscale ο player στην ανάλυση της οθόνης σου.


To κάνει αυτό το Windows Media Center? Ή Θα φάω πόρτα?
 :Whistle:

----------


## Seitman

Λογικά θα λειτουργεί όπως και με τα HD mkv.

----------


## andm

> Συνήθως ο διαχωρισμός των δεκτών σε SD & HD γίνεται στους εξωτερικούς. Στην περίπτωση των ενσωματωμένων στην τηλεόραση mpeg4 δεκτών, το σήμα HD υποστηρίζεται εφ' όσον η οθόνη έχει τη δυνατότητα απεικόνισης HD.
> 
> Δηλαδή δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.


Σε ευχαριστώ seitman!

----------


## agentsmith

> Λογικά θα λειτουργεί όπως και με τα HD mkv.


Ναι ε? τα HD mkv παίζουν μια χαρά! Ε ρε γλέντια έτσι και χρειαστώ καινούργια οθόνη!!!!!!
 :Thinking:

----------


## phantom77

> Κανονικα παιζουν χωρις προβλημα. Τωρα αν ειναι.... αδειοι μεσα ειναι αλλο θεμα. 
> 
> Απλα μην μπερδευουμε τον κοσμο που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτα.



Με έξοδο εικόνας στα 576i τι να παιξουν...

----------


## djuan1988

> Με έξοδο εικόνας στα 576i τι να παιξουν...


Γιατί ο xoro 7600 να μη δείξει; Μια χαρά βγάζει σήμα Full HD.

----------


## LateAdopter

Καλή η εξέλιξη, δε λέω, αλλά έτσι ξαφνικά τους έπιασε η κολοπιλάλα? My guess is..: Τόσα χρόνια τρώγανε (στην ΕΡΤ) χωρίς να παράγουν (σχεδόν) τίποτα και βολευόντουσαν εκεί τα κομματόσκυλα των εκάστοτε κομμάτων.. τώρα που σφίγγουν τα ζωνάρια (με μνημόνια,κλπ) και κάνουν έλεγχο εξόδων/κόστους στις ΔΕΚΟ, κρατικούς φορείς, κλπ, αποφάσισαν να δείξουν "έργο".. 
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλη η τεχνολογική υποδομή που χρειάζεται η HD μετάδοση, θα εμφανιστεί σαφώς υπερκοστολογημένη (σε περίπτωση ελέγχου) για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα του παρελθόντος..

----------


## phantom77

> Γιατί ο xoro 7600 να μη δείξει; Μια χαρά βγάζει σήμα Full HD.


Συγνώμη,  Xoro 7000 ήθελα να γράψω, ο 7600 είναι HD :-)

----------


## senkradvii

> Καλή η εξέλιξη, δε λέω, αλλά έτσι ξαφνικά τους έπιασε η κολοπιλάλα? My guess is..: Τόσα χρόνια τρώγανε (στην ΕΡΤ) χωρίς να παράγουν (σχεδόν) τίποτα και βολευόντουσαν εκεί τα κομματόσκυλα των εκάστοτε κομμάτων.. τώρα που σφίγγουν τα ζωνάρια (με μνημόνια,κλπ) και κάνουν έλεγχο εξόδων/κόστους στις ΔΕΚΟ, κρατικούς φορείς, κλπ, αποφάσισαν να δείξουν "έργο".. 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλη η τεχνολογική υποδομή που χρειάζεται η HD μετάδοση, θα εμφανιστεί σαφώς υπερκοστολογημένη (σε περίπτωση ελέγχου) για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα του παρελθόντος..


Έχει μια λογική δεν μπορώ να πω..

----------


## phantom77

> Καλή η εξέλιξη, δε λέω, αλλά έτσι ξαφνικά τους έπιασε η κολοπιλάλα? My guess is..: Τόσα χρόνια τρώγανε (στην ΕΡΤ) χωρίς να παράγουν (σχεδόν) τίποτα και βολευόντουσαν εκεί τα κομματόσκυλα των εκάστοτε κομμάτων.. τώρα που σφίγγουν τα ζωνάρια (με μνημόνια,κλπ) και κάνουν έλεγχο εξόδων/κόστους στις ΔΕΚΟ, κρατικούς φορείς, κλπ, αποφάσισαν να δείξουν "έργο".. 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλη η τεχνολογική υποδομή που χρειάζεται η HD μετάδοση, θα εμφανιστεί σαφώς υπερκοστολογημένη (σε περίπτωση ελέγχου) για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα του παρελθόντος..


Λίγο άδικο αυτο για την ΕΡΤ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι ήταν το πρωτο κανάλι που μετέδωσε σωστή wide εικόνα (εκτός απο τον ακατανόμαστο :Razz:  ) , η εικόνα έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά και γενικά φαινεται να έχου όρεξη για να κανουν κατι. Αν περιμέναμε τα ιδιωτικά, ακόμα θα ψάχναμε τη μπαλα στα κορνερ του CL!

----------


## tzelen

Προσωπικά, αν και σαφώς χαιρετίζω την είδηση ως θετική, δε με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν καταναλώνω περιεχόμενο από τα κρατικά κανάλια - γενικά δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση.
Όμως, πιστεύω ότι αν συνδυάσουν την HD μετάδοση με παράλληλη αναβάθμιση των εκπομπών τους, τα κρατικά κανάλια θα κάνουν πολλούς (_|_) να σφίξουν. Και θα το κατα-ευχαριστηθώ.

----------


## spirosg13

Υπαρχει περιπτωση τωρα που η ΕΡΤ εξεδωσε ανακοινωση για τη εναρξη του ΕΡΤ HD να γινει τιποτα απο πλευρας σκαι και να μη φτιαξουν το καναλι γιατι αποσο ξερω η ΕΡΤ δεχετε πολεμο απο παντου αυτη τη στιγμη  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## ermis333

Πως είναι δυνατόν να μιλάνε για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό, όταν για την ΕΡΤ πληρώνουμε συνδρομή και είναι και δημόσια;;

Δεν χρεώνει ξεχωριστά τις υπηρεσίες της. Εκτός και αν τα κανάλια σκέφτονταν να βγάλουν HD με χρέωση και τους χάλασε τη δουλειά.

----------


## Seitman

Και πάλι μπορούν να βγάλουν αν θέλουν μπορούν

----------


## jimmakosx

> Προσωπικά, αν και σαφώς χαιρετίζω την είδηση ως θετική, δε με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν καταναλώνω περιεχόμενο από τα κρατικά κανάλια - γενικά δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση.
> Όμως, πιστεύω ότι αν συνδυάσουν την HD μετάδοση με παράλληλη αναβάθμιση των εκπομπών τους, τα κρατικά κανάλια θα κάνουν πολλούς (_|_) να σφίξουν. Και θα το κατα-ευχαριστηθώ.


Απλά για πληροφόρηση τα κρατικά έχουν πολλές φορές πολύ καλύτερο και ποιοτικότερο περιεχόμενο από όλλα τ' άλλα  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: jimmakosx πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και πάλι μπορούν να βγάλουν αν θέλουν μπορούν


Αυτό φαίνεται ότι είναι το προβλημά τους! Ήθελαν να τα χρεώνουν και τους χάλασε η μαγιά!!!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Κανονικα παιζουν χωρις προβλημα. Τωρα αν ειναι.... αδειοι μεσα ειναι αλλο θεμα. 
> 
> Απλα μην μπερδευουμε τον κοσμο που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτα.


Τι εννοείς άδειοι φίλε?
Και ποιον εξωτερικό δέκτη προτείνετε που να δείχνει καλά το ERT HD σε HD ready τηλεόραση?

----------


## Simpleton

> Σίγουρα? Η οθόνη δεν είναι HD. Υποστηρίζει max 1680x1050!





> Ε λογικά θα κάνει downscale ο player στην ανάλυση της οθόνης σου.


Βασικά ξέρουμε τί ανάλυση θα έχει το πρόγραμμα; HD είναι και το 720p (1280x720).

----------


## treli@ris

1440x1080 ή 1080i με 1.33 par

----------


## Thanos Kats

> Καλή η εξέλιξη, δε λέω, αλλά έτσι ξαφνικά τους έπιασε η κολοπιλάλα? My guess is..: Τόσα χρόνια τρώγανε (στην ΕΡΤ) χωρίς να παράγουν (σχεδόν) τίποτα και βολευόντουσαν εκεί τα κομματόσκυλα των εκάστοτε κομμάτων.. τώρα που σφίγγουν τα ζωνάρια (με μνημόνια,κλπ) και κάνουν έλεγχο εξόδων/κόστους στις ΔΕΚΟ, κρατικούς φορείς, κλπ, αποφάσισαν να δείξουν "έργο".. 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλη η τεχνολογική υποδομή που χρειάζεται η HD μετάδοση, θα εμφανιστεί σαφώς υπερκοστολογημένη (σε περίπτωση ελέγχου) για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα του παρελθόντος..


Το έχω αναφέρει και όταν πρωτοάνοιξε το θέμα. Κατι δε μου αρέσει. Σε περίοδο περικοπών ξαφνικά μέσα σε τόσο λίγο καιρό η νεα διοίκηση ανακοινώνει τέτοιες υποδομές.
Όπως και αρκετοί το βλέπουμε καχύποπτα..  :Thinking:

----------


## sotos65

Τι υποδομές ανακοινώνει; Παίρνει τη δορυφορική μετάδοση των αγώνων/εκδηλώσεων που είναι σε HD και την αναμεταδίδει και αυτή σε HD από το δικό της κανάλι. Πόσο φοβερές είναι οι επενδύσεις που χρειάζονται, άσε που μπορεί να υπάρχουν χρόνια τώρα και να μην χρησιμοποιούνται...

----------


## [Insomniac]

Σχετικό - άσχετο. Υπενθύμιση

Όσοι "ανυπόμονοι" είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη και θέλουν να τεστάρουν τους εξοπλισμούς τους για full hd σήμα (αν παίζουν, ποιότητα, κτλ.) ας κάνουν μια αυτόματη αναζήτηση καναλιών και αν είναι τυχεροί θα κατεβάσουν στη συχνότητα 69 (όταν εκπέμπει) δοκιμαστικό full hd κανάλι του ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονίκης!

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=498792

----------


## giantpow

Βέβαια υπάρχει και η άλλη εκδοχή....
Παραπλανούν τον κόσμο με την μπάλα, και αυτοί  περνάνε μέτρα κάτω από το τραπέζι...

----------


## tsiouficto

Η ΕΡΤ έχει υπερσύγχρονο εξοπλισμό λόγο των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, ο οποίος λόγο της αναλογικής εκπομπής έμενε ανεκμετάλευτος. Άμα θέλει κάποιος να γκρινιάξει, να το κάνει που 8 χρόνια ο εξοπλισμός σκονιζόταν, και όχι τώρα που επιτέλους αξιοποιείται. Και στην τελική ρε παιδιά, είναι δυνατόν να κλαιγόμαστε για την Ουγκαντοελλάδα, και με το που γίνεται μία κίνηση που συμβαδίζει με τους Ευρωπαίους που τόσο θαυμάζουμε, να βρίσκουμε και εκεί αρνητικά? Μήπως τελικά δεν μας αξίζουν όλα αυτά?

Υ.Γ.: Για το ποστ σχετικά με την HD μετάδοση από το πανεπιστήμιο, διάβασα σχόλιο κάπου αλλού ότι είναι ανούσιο διότι σαν σταθμός δεν έχει κάτι να προσφέρει στον τηλεθεατή. Αυτοί είμαστε τελικά. Αν όμως βάζαμε είδηση ότι το πανεπιστήμιο της Κολωνίας έχει HD σταθμό, θα λέγαμε τι μαμάτοι είναι αυτοί οι ξένοι, και πόσο κακομοίρηδες εμείς εδώ. Περαστικά μας...

----------


## senkradvii

> Βέβαια υπάρχει και η άλλη εκδοχή....
> Παραπλανούν τον κόσμο με την μπάλα, και αυτοί  περνάνε μέτρα κάτω από το τραπέζι...


Δεν χρειάζεται HD για να σε παραπλανήσουν με την μπάλα βέβαια..  :Whistle:

----------


## fiorellitsa

> 1440x1080 ή 1080i με 1.33 par


δηλαδη θα εχουμε 4:3? HD τι μλκια ειναι αυτο?

----------


## jkoukos

> δηλαδη θα εχουμε 4:3? HD τι μλκια ειναι αυτο?


Δες εδώ κι εδώ, έχει απαντηθεί στο προηγούμενο νήμα.

----------


## giantpow

> δηλαδη θα εχουμε 4:3? HD τι μλκια ειναι αυτο?


Λοιπόν να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή. 
Πρώτον το 1080*p* *δεν* σημαινει 1080*p*ixels. Σημαίνει progressive scan. To 1080i σημαίνει interlaced scan.

Kαι ποια ειναι η διαφορά ?
 Στο 1080p κάθε γραμμή της τηλεοράσεως από τις 1080 "σκανάρεται" μια φορά  για να εμφανιστεί, όπως είναι και λογικό.To σκανάρισμα  γίνεται  πολύ γρήγορα και συνήθως είναι στα 50-60Hz δηλαδή καθε δευτερόλεπτο εναλλάσσονται 60 εικόνες στην τηλεόραση μας(60fps).
 Δηλαδή αν έχω μια κάμερα η οποία τραβάει 60 εικόνες το δευτερόλεπτο και αναμεταδόσω το ψηφιακό σήμα με progressive scan, τότε στην τηλεόραση μου θα βλέπω θεωρητικά 60 εικόνες το δευτερόλεπτο.

 Επειδή όμως το HD 1080p χρειάζεται πολύ μεγάλο bandwidth οι τεχνικοί σκέφτηκαν το 1080i, το οποίο τι κάνει.
 Αντί  κάθε γραμμή από τις 1080 να"σκανάρεται" μια φορά  για να εμφανιστεί, στο 1080i χρειάζεται 2 φορές.Το bandwidth είναι πιο αρκετά χαμηλό,και έτσι απαιτούνται λιγότερα χρήματα για να πραγματοποιηθεί μια μετάδοση 1080i από ότι 1080p.
 To σκανάρισμα  γίνεται  πολύ γρήγορα και εδώ, αλλά επειδή κάθε γραμμή "σκανάρεται" 2 φορές, θεωρητικά οι εικόνες που εναλλάσσονται  στην τηλεόραση μας είναι *δια 2*, δηλαδή 30(30fps).
 Δηλαδή αν έχω μια κάμερα η οποία τραβάει 60 εικόνες το δευτερόλεπτο και αναμεταδόσω το ψηφιακό σήμα με interlaced scan, τότε στην τηλεόραση μου θα βλέπω θεωρητικά 30 εικόνες το δευτερόλεπτο.

*"*Για παράδειγμα αν χαρακτηρίσω το "bandwidth" ως λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας με οριο ταχύτητος τα 60km/h  και το "ψηφιακό σήμα" με αυτοκίνητα: 
Αν έχω 1080 αυτοκίνητα και 540 λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας αντί  1080 λωρίδες για μείωση κόστους , τότε αναγκαστικά τα 1080 αυτοκίνητα θα περάσουν *σε διπλό χρόνο* από τις 540 λωρίδες, από ότι θα έκαναν τα ίδια αυτοκίνητα σε 1080 λωρίδες.*"*
 Ετσι δουλευει το interlaced scan. 

 Επειδή όμως το ανθρώπινο μάτι αντιλαμβάνεται μέχρι και περίπου 25fps , τότε δεν υπάρχει κάποιο "σοβαρό" πρόβλημα. Παρόλα αυτά,σε περιπτώσεις  που τα κάποια αντικείμενα κινούνται πολύ γρήγορα, εμφανίζεται το φαινόμενο *ghosting*. Δηλαδή εμφανίζεται η σκιά του αντικειμένου.

 Για αυτό το λόγο βγήκαν στο εμπόριο τηλεοράσεις, που διαφημίζουν τα *Hz* .Ετσι λοιπόν θεωρητικά πάντα μια τηλεόραση 120 Hz , η οποία αναπαραγάγει 1080i υλικό θα έχει ίδια fps με μια τηλεόραση 60hz Η οποία αναπαραγάγει 1080p.
 Ή διαφορετικά μια τηλεόραση 120Hz με υλικο 1080i , τελικα θα βγαζει 60fps, εμω μια συμβατική τηλεόραση 60Hz με υλικο 1080i  θα πεζει στα 30fps.
 :Smile:

----------


## paravoid

> Λοιπόν να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή. 
> Πρώτον το 1080*p* *δεν* σημαινει 1080*p*ixels. Σημαίνει progressive scan. To 1080i σημαίνει interlaced scan.
> 
> Kαι ποια ειναι η διαφορά ?
>  Στο 1080p κάθε γραμμή της τηλεοράσεως από τις 1080 "σκανάρεται" μια φορά  για να εμφανιστεί, όπως είναι και λογικό.To σκανάρισμα  γίνεται  πολύ γρήγορα και συνήθως είναι στα 50-60Hz δηλαδή καθε δευτερόλεπτο εναλλάσσονται 60 εικόνες στην τηλεόραση μας(60fps).
>  Δηλαδή αν έχω μια κάμερα η οποία τραβάει 60 εικόνες το δευτερόλεπτο και αναμεταδόσω το ψηφιακό σήμα με progressive scan, τότε στην τηλεόραση μου θα βλέπω θεωρητικά 60 εικόνες το δευτερόλεπτο.
> 
>  Επειδή όμως το HD 1080p χρειάζεται πολύ μεγάλο bandwidth οι τεχνικοί σκέφτηκαν το 1080i, το οποίο τι κάνει.
>  Αντί  κάθε γραμμή από τις 1080 να"σκανάρεται" μια φορά  για να εμφανιστεί, στο 1080i χρειάζεται 2 φορές.Το bandwidth είναι πιο αρκετά χαμηλό,και έτσι απαιτούνται λιγότερα χρήματα για να πραγματοποιηθεί μια μετάδοση 1080i από ότι 1080p.
> ...


Τα έχεις κάνει όλα μαντάρα. Ξαναπιάσε το Google από την αρχή και διάβαζε.

----------


## Squall

+1 @ paravoid

Ολο το κειμενο θελει διορθωση (ή μαλλον γραψιμο απο την αρχη).

----------


## dimkonst

Ευχαριστούμε την ΕΡΤ για τις εκπομπές ΗD αλλά *πώς θα τις δούμε εμείς που βλέπουμε μόνο Πάρνηθα*, μήπως κάτι πρέπει να γίνει τελικά και για αυτό, αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει κάτι ας μας ενημερώσει.

Ένα ενδιαφέρον αρθρο:  HDTV - Τι είναι HD Ready & Full HD TV;
http://www.sony.gr/hub/bravia-hd-tileoraseis

----------


## user9

Βλέπω πολύς κόσμος μπερδεύει τον codec που γίνεται η κωδικοποίηση με την ανάλυση τόσο της εκπομπής όσο και με την ανάλυση της απεικόνισης... να πω λοιπόν τα εξής:

MPEG4 ή AVC ή Η.264 είναι codec, κωδικοποίηση δηλαδή εικόνας ή αλλιώς μορφή συμπίεσης... Είναι η μέθοδος κωδικοποίησης που χρησιμοποιείται στα BluRay, και ταυτόχρονα ένα από τα πιο σύγχρονα τεχνολογικά πρότυπα. Προκάτοχος του ήταν το MPEG2.

SD=Standard Definition και HD=High Definition είναι η ανάλυση του τηλεοπτικού σήματος που μεταφράζεται (στην Ευρώπη) σε αναλύσεις SD=720x576 και HD=1920x1080...

Εγκυκλοπαιδικά ουδέποτε υπήρξε "πραγματικό" format 1280x720 σε σήμα HD... Χρησιμοποιήθηκε α) σαν μεταβατικό στάδιο όταν δεν μπορούσαν να κατασκευάσουν panel FullHD για τις τηλεοράσεις, β) σαν υποκατάστατο του HD με καλύτερη εικόνα από τα SD σε δορυφορικές μεταδόσεις και για εξοικονόμησης χώρου στις συχνότητες... Δεν υπάρχει πλέον κανένας επαγγελματικός εξοπλισμός που να μην υποστηρίζει FullHD (για πολλά χρόνια Panasonic και JVC πουλούσαν κάμερες με σένσορα 720p σαν HD, αλλά πλέον όχι).

Το ότι ένας δέκτης δέχεται MPEG4 (ή όπως αλλιώς το αναφέρει βάσει του παραπάνω) ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να δεχτεί και οποιαδήποτε ανάλυση. Μόνο αν αναφέρει HD δέχεται σήμα μεγαλύτερο από το SD και έως HD. Άρα αν έχετε ένα δέκτη που γράφει πάνω SD ή έχει έξοδο μόνο SCART κατά 99.9% δεν θα δείτε το ERT HD. Σε περίπτωση που έχετε δέκτη που υποστηρίζει HD, τότε ανάλογα με την τηλεόραση και τον τρόπο σύνδεσης που έχετε μπορείτε να δείτε το ERT HD, αλλά πάντα με βάση αυτά τα 2. Αν η ανάλυση της οθόνης ή της τηλεόρασης είναι μικρότερη, τότε ο αποκωδικοποιητής αναλαμβάνει να κάνει downscale σε ότι σήμα του έχετε πει εσείς (αυτόματα ή χειροκίνητα μέσω ρυθμίσεων)...

----------


## tsiouficto

O ενσωματωμένος σε τηλεόραση mpeg-4 δέκτης, είναι πάντα HD ή υπάρχει περίπτωση μία τηλεόραση με FullHD πάνελ, να έχει ενσωματωμένο mpeg-4 SD αποκωδικοποιητή?

----------


## manolios83

Ελλαδα δεν ειναι ομως αθηνα κ θεσσαλονικη ας φροντισει να ερθει κ επαρχια ψηφιακο σημα κ μετα ας κανει οτι γουσταρει γιατι κ εμεις εχουμε ψυχη γ αυτο θα γκρινιαζουμε οσο κ να μην αρεσει σε μερικους

----------


## user9

> O ενσωματωμένος σε τηλεόραση mpeg-4 δέκτης, είναι πάντα HD ή υπάρχει περίπτωση μία τηλεόραση με FullHD πάνελ, να έχει ενσωματωμένο mpeg-4 SD αποκωδικοποιητή?


Πρακτικά δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να έχει SD δέκτη... ακόμα και FullHD να μην είναι το panel...

----------


## farcry

> Δες εδώ κι εδώ, έχει απαντηθεί στο προηγούμενο νήμα.


και πως γινεται το βιντεο στο youtube να ειναι σε 720p?
το εχει κανει rescale σε 1280χ720 απο 1440χ1080?

εισαι σιγουρος?




> Aspect Ratio
> 
> The aspect ratio of the original source video should always be maintained when it's uploaded: Uploaded videos should never include letterboxing or pillarboxing bars.
> 
> http://www.google.com/support/youtub...?answer=132461


το youtube δεν αλλαζει το aspect ratio. προσθετει απλα black borders/letterbox για να κρατησει.
οποτε αν ηταν 4:3 θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν μαυρα πλαισια αριστερα δεξια κατι που δεν ισχυει.
οποτε ειναι 1280x720

----------


## user9

Προφανώς... επειδή το YouTube έχει και ανάλυση σε 360 πάει να πει ότι είναι και σωστό φορμάτ?  :Wink: 

Και αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο βίντεο (αυτό δηλαδή) τότε θα δεις ότι υπάρχει και η 1080 μετάδοση  :Wink:  η οποία προφανώς δεν είναι η απ'ευθείας μετάδοση, αλλά ότι προέκυψε από την κωδικοποίηση του YouTube...

----------


## paravoid

> MPEG4 ή AVC ή Η.264 είναι codec, κωδικοποίηση δηλαδή εικόνας ή αλλιώς μορφή συμπίεσης... Είναι η μέθοδος κωδικοποίησης που χρησιμοποιείται στα BluRay, και ταυτόχρονα ένα από τα πιο σύγχρονα τεχνολογικά πρότυπα. Προκάτοχος του ήταν το MPEG2.
> 
> SD=Standard Definition και HD=High Definition είναι η ανάλυση του τηλεοπτικού σήματος που μεταφράζεται (στην Ευρώπη) σε αναλύσεις SD=720x576 και HD=1920x1080...


Μπλέκεις τα τεχνικά με τα της προώθησης. Το SD/HD (πολλώ μάλλον δε, το "FullHD") είναι marketing terms και δεν σημαίνουν απαραίτητα κάτι αποσαφηνισμένο. Ωστόσο, συνήθως όμως όταν αναφερόμαστε σε HD, αναφερόμαστε σε 720p ή 1080i (παρόμοια μεταξύ τους αυτά) ή 1080p (το τελευταίο έχει και την ταμπελίτσα FullHD), στα standard frame/field rates. Το τελευταίο ισχύει ακόμη περισσότερο όταν μιλάμε για HDTV, μιας και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει τρόπος με τα πρότυπα που είναι σε χρήση να μεταδοθεί 1080p.

 Οι πιο πάνω αναλύσεις δε (4K κ.τλ.) είναι ακόμα τόσο πειραματικά που δεν έχουν καν αποκτήσει διαδεδομένες εμπορικές ονομασίες.

----------


## farcry

> Προφανώς... επειδή το YouTube έχει και ανάλυση σε 360 πάει να πει ότι είναι και σωστό φορμάτ? 
> 
> Και αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο βίντεο (αυτό δηλαδή) τότε θα δεις ότι υπάρχει και η 1080 μετάδοση  η οποία προφανώς δεν είναι η απ'ευθείας μετάδοση, αλλά ότι προέκυψε από την κωδικοποίηση του YouTube...



ναι αλλα λεω οτι θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν μαυρα πλαισια γιατι το aspect ratio δεν αλλαζει.
1440χ1080 που ειναι 4:3 για να το κανει το youtube 1280χ720 δηλαδη 16:9 θα επρεπε να του βαλει μαυρο πλαισιο αλλιως θα ηταν τραβηγμενο. κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει.

το rescaling γινεται απο το youtube κρατωντας παντα ιδιο το aspect ratio

αρα πως γινεται?  :Thinking:

----------


## user9

> Μπλέκεις τα τεχνικά με τα της προώθησης. Το SD/HD (πολλώ μάλλον δε, το "FullHD") είναι marketing terms και δεν σημαίνουν απαραίτητα κάτι αποσαφηνισμένο. Ωστόσο, συνήθως όμως όταν αναφερόμαστε σε HD, αναφερόμαστε σε 720p ή 1080i (παρόμοια μεταξύ τους αυτά) ή 1080p (το τελευταίο έχει και την ταμπελίτσα FullHD), στα standard frame/field rates. Το τελευταίο ισχύει ακόμη περισσότερο όταν μιλάμε για HDTV, μιας και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει τρόπος με τα πρότυπα που είναι σε χρήση να μεταδοθεί 1080p.
> 
>  Οι πιο πάνω αναλύσεις δε (4K κ.τλ.) είναι ακόμα τόσο πειραματικά που δεν έχουν καν αποκτήσει διαδεδομένες εμπορικές ονομασίες.


Μάλλον εσύ μπερδεύεις τα τεχνικά με τις εμπορικές ονομασίες... Θα ήξερες αλλιώς πως όλα αυτά είναι τεχνάσματα καθώς δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό progressive αλλά όλα τα VIDEO σήματα είναι interlaced...  :Wink: 

Και επειδή είχα την χαρά και την τιμή να δω και να δουλέψω σε παραπάνω αναλύσεις να σου πω πως λέγονται έτσι ακριβώς... 2Κ, 4K, 8K.... Αλλά πλέον δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με VIDEO σήμα...

........Auto merged post: user9 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ναι αλλα λεω οτι θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν μαυρα πλαισια γιατι το aspect ratio δεν αλλαζει.
> 1440χ1080 που ειναι 4:3 για να το κανει το youtube 1280χ720 δηλαδη 16:9 θα επρεπε να του βαλει μαυρο πλαισιο αλλιως θα ηταν τραβηγμενο. κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει.
> 
> το rescaling γινεται απο το youtube κρατωντας παντα ιδιο το aspect ratio
> 
> αρα πως γινεται?


Δεν έχει να κάνει με το YouTube... το είπαμε και αλλού... ο αποκωδικοποιητής κάνει τo stretch, και άρα ότι προβάλει και γράφει στο PVR του είναι πλέον 16:9...
Οπτικά δεν θα καταλάβεις ότι έρχεται σαν 4:3 γιατί δεν θα το δεις ποτέ έτσι...

----------


## farcry

> Δεν έχει να κάνει με το YouTube... το είπαμε και αλλού... ο αποκωδικοποιητής κάνει τo stretch, και άρα ότι προβάλει και γράφει στο PVR του είναι πλέον 16:9...
> Οπτικά δεν θα καταλάβεις ότι έρχεται σαν 4:3 γιατί δεν θα το δεις ποτέ έτσι...



αφου δε βλεπω παραμορφωση στην εικονα πως γινεται το stretch χωρις να φαινεται τραβηγμενο? αυτο ειναι που δεν καταλαβαινω.

δεν εχει σημασια ποιος κανει το stretch. με το stretch θα υπαρχει παραμορφωση.

αν εγω παρω ενα 4/3 βιντεο και το κανω 16/9 χωρις να του βαλω μαυρα πλαισια για να κρατησω το ιδιο aspect ratio της original εικονας θα φαινεται σκατα!

----------


## user9

Το anamorph αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει... Αρχικά το έχει κάνει η ΕΡΤ stretch προς τα πάνω και ο αποκωδικοποιητής κάνει το ανάποδο για να το δεις σωστά  :Wink:

----------


## farcry

> Το anamorph αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει... Αρχικά το έχει κάνει η ΕΡΤ stretch προς τα πάνω και ο αποκωδικοποιητής κάνει το ανάποδο για να το δεις σωστά



αααα οκ. αρα η original αναλυση ειναι HD. η 4/3 ειναι συμπιεσμενη και παραμορφωμενη.

βασικα το κανουν αυτο αν καταλαβα καλα για να χρησιμοποιησουν τα ιδια συστηματα μεταδοσης 4/3 της SD εικονας

αρα δεν εχει σημασια η αναλυση της μεταδοσης. σημασια εχει η original. αυτη ειναι 16/9

γιαυτο μπερδευτηκα  :Smile: 

βεβαια εδω εχουμε ενα θεμα γιατι οι τηλεορασεις HD ready ειναι 1366χ768 16/9 οποτε θα υπαρχει μια ελαφρα αλλοιωση της εικονας εκτος και αν γινεται να μπουν μαυρα πλαισια.

----------


## user9

Για όποιο λόγο κι αν το κάνουν εσύ θα βλέπεις 16:9 εικόνα στην TV σου...

----------


## fiorellitsa

> Δες εδώ κι εδώ, έχει απαντηθεί στο προηγούμενο νήμα.


αχα καταλαβα
δηλαδη παιρνουν το σημα 1920χ1080 το ζουλανε αριστερα δεξια για να γινει 1440χ1080 και το στελνουν στον δεκτη που το τραβαει ξανα σε 1920χ1080.
ελπιζω η τελικη αναλογια να εισαι σωστη οπως εκπεμπει ο σκαι και οχι οπως κανουν μερικα ηλιθια καναλια που παιρνουν 16:9 το κοβουν αριστερα δεξια για να γινει 4:3 και το βλεπεις ειτε παραμορφωμενο και κομμενο ειτε παραμορφωμενο και κομμενο και ξανα παραμορφωμενο :Thinking:

----------


## user9

Με βάση τα test είναι σωστό...

----------


## farcry

> αχα καταλαβα
> δηλαδη παιρνουν το σημα 1920χ1080 το ζουλανε αριστερα δεξια για να γινει 1440χ1080 και το στελνουν στον δεκτη που το τραβαει ξανα σε 1920χ1080.
> ελπιζω η τελικη αναλογια να εισαι σωστη οπως εκπεμπει ο σκαι και οχι οπως κανουν μερικα ηλιθια καναλια που παιρνουν 16:9 το κοβουν αριστερα δεξια για να γινει 4:3 και το βλεπεις ειτε παραμορφωμενο και κομμενο ειτε παραμορφωμενο και κομμενο και ξανα παραμορφωμενο


υπαρχουν samples στο youtube και ειναι μια χαρα. 

ενα πραγμα με προβλιματιζει. σε τηλεορασεις HD ready που ειναι 1366/768 θα πρεπει να γινει rescale το σημα αφου ερχεται σε 1920χ1080 και δε ξερω αν θα ειναι καθαρο οπως το 1920 η θα προκυψουν τιποτα περιεργα. γιατι οταν παιρνεις μια εικονα και την κανεις downscale με καποιον αλγοριθμο αφενως ο εκαστοτε αλγοριθμος βγαζει διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα αφετερου με τη διαδικασια χανεται καποια πληροφορια και δε ξερω το οπτικο αποτελεσμα

----------


## ppkmoby

:One thumb up: 
 :dance:  :dance:  :dance: 
ΣΩΣΤΗ Η ΕΡΤ. 
ΑΣ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ. ΚΑΛΑ ΛΕΝΕ.

----------


## user9

> υπαρχουν samples στο youtube και ειναι μια χαρα. 
> 
> ενα πραγμα με προβλιματιζει. σε τηλεορασεις HD ready που ειναι 1366/768 θα πρεπει να γινει rescale το σημα αφου ερχεται σε 1920χ1080 και δε ξερω αν θα ειναι καθαρο οπως το 1920 η θα προκυψουν τιποτα περιεργα. γιατι οταν παιρνεις μια εικονα και την κανεις downscale με καποιον αλγοριθμο αφενως ο εκαστοτε αλγοριθμος βγαζει διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα αφετερου με τη διαδικασια χανεται καποια πληροφορια και δε ξερω το οπτικο αποτελεσμα


Ίσως παρατηρήσεις κάποιο γρέζι στις καμπύλες... και στις γραμμές... έχει να κάνει με την TV σου...

----------


## phantom77

> υπαρχουν samples στο youtube και ειναι μια χαρα. 
> 
> ενα πραγμα με προβλιματιζει. σε τηλεορασεις HD ready που ειναι 1366/768 θα πρεπει να γινει rescale το σημα αφου ερχεται σε 1920χ1080 και δε ξερω αν θα ειναι καθαρο οπως το 1920 η θα προκυψουν τιποτα περιεργα. γιατι οταν παιρνεις μια εικονα και την κανεις downscale με καποιον αλγοριθμο αφενως ο εκαστοτε αλγοριθμος βγαζει διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα αφετερου με τη διαδικασια χανεται καποια πληροφορια και δε ξερω το οπτικο αποτελεσμα


Στη δική μου HDReady (τριετιας, αγορασμένη απο Lidl) δεν είδα κάποιο ιδιαιτερο προβλημα. Μαλιστα, ήταν η καλυτερη εικόνα που είδα στη συγκεκριμένη τηλεοραση, καλυτερη και απο ματροσκες 1080p μπορω να πω.

........Auto merged post: phantom77 πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βλεπω οτι εχετε μπλεχτει λιγο με το aspect ratio της ΕΡΤ HD. Δειτε τα screenshots:

Σε 4:3, οπως ερχεται το σήμα στην τηλεοραση σας

¨

Σε 16:9, οπως το βλεπετε στην οθόνη σας



Θα προσπαθησω να ανβάσω την εγγραφη που έκανα (~1.60GB, .ts file). Έχετε να  προτεινετε κάποιo file hosting site γιατι το Megaupload μου κάνει νουμερα?

----------


## referee62

Φιλαράκια επειδή ΔΕΝ έχω διαβάσει όλες τις προηγούμενες σελίδες , εχω μια απορία .

Στην Χαλκίδα που μένω , ΔΕΝ έχουμε ψηφιακό σήμα απο την Didea . 

Η τηλεόραση μου είναι *LG FHD 200 hertz* , θα μπορώ να δω το σήμα τις Νετ σε ΗD ; 


Y.G. Επειδή στην περιοχή που μένω , το σήμα είναι ... μάπα με είδωλα , βλέπω τα κανάλια μέσω NOVA .

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας .

----------


## giantpow

τα καναλια της ερτ (ΕΤ1 ,ΝΕΤ ,ΕΡΤ3)τα πιάνεις ψηφιακα? αν ναι , τότε ναι μπορείς να δεις σε HD

----------


## phantom77

Όσοι θέλετε να δειτε τι έγραψε ο δέκτης μου (Lifeview LV6TMPVR4) από ERT HD , κατεβαστε τα παρακατω αρχεια.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CZJVO17Z

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CZJVO17Z

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CZJVO17Z



General
ID                               : 2 (0x2)
Complete name                    : C:\data0001.ts
Format                           : BDAV
Format/Info                      : Blu-ray Video
File size                        : 1.51 GiB
Duration                         : 22mn 27s
Overall bit rate                 : 9 608 Kbps

Video
ID                               : 150 (0x96)
Menu ID                          : 50 (0x32)
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : High@L4.0
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 5 frames
Codec ID                         : 27
Duration                         : 22mn 27s
Bit rate                         : 9 027 Kbps
Width                            : 1 440 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 25.000 fps
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : MBAFF
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.232
Stream size                      : 1.42 GiB (94%)
Color primaries                  : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4, SMPTE RP177
Transfer characteristics         : BT.709-5, BT.1361
Matrix coefficients              : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4 709, SMPTE RP177

Audio
ID                               : 690 (0x2B2)
Menu ID                          : 50 (0x32)
Format                           : MPEG Audio
Format version                   : Version 1
Format profile                   : Layer 2
Codec ID                         : 3
Duration                         : 22mn 27s
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Bit rate                         : 192 Kbps
Channel(s)                       : 2 channels
Sampling rate                    : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode                 : Lossy
Delay relative to video          : -1s 101ms
Stream size                      : 30.8 MiB (2%)
Language                         : Greek

----------


## vaggospat13

φιλε και τα 3 λινκ που εχεις ανεβασει οδηγουν στο part3

----------


## fiorellitsa

> Ίσως παρατηρήσεις κάποιο γρέζι στις καμπύλες... και στις γραμμές... έχει να κάνει με την TV σου...


δε χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις ολον τον αγωνα!20 δευτερολεπτα αρκουν


η ερτ εκπεμπει και τωρα σε hd?

----------


## phantom77

Oops...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WU2NZ251

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HOBJXTGM

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CZJVO17Z

20 λεπτα ειναι και δεν ηθελα να πειραξω το αρχειο, ειναι όπως το εγραψε ο δεκτης

----------


## paravoid

> Μάλλον εσύ μπερδεύεις τα τεχνικά με τις εμπορικές ονομασίες... Θα ήξερες αλλιώς πως όλα αυτά είναι τεχνάσματα καθώς δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό progressive αλλά όλα τα VIDEO σήματα είναι interlaced...


Είπα μπλέκεις, όχι μπερδεύεις. Τι εννοείς με το "VIDEO" σήμα; Φυσικά και υπάρχει «πραγματικό» progressive scan, τι εννοείς;

----------


## zvasileios

αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε με την ΕΡΤ

----------


## user9

> Είπα μπλέκεις, όχι μπερδεύεις. Τι εννοείς με το "VIDEO" σήμα; Φυσικά και υπάρχει «πραγματικό» progressive scan, τι εννοείς;


Progressive scan? Σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο? Με τι εξοπλισμό? Δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς αυτό που οι κάμερες λένε PsF, γιατί αυτό είναι "τύπου" progressive... Κάνει αλχημείες στο interlaced σήμα για να δώσει "καρέ"... Video σήμα είναι το τηλεοπτικό σήμα και έχει να κάνει με broadcast...

----------


## paravoid

> Progressive scan? Σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο? Με τι εξοπλισμό? Δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς αυτό που οι κάμερες λένε PsF, γιατί αυτό είναι "τύπου" progressive... Κάνει αλχημείες στο interlaced σήμα για να δώσει "καρέ"... Video σήμα είναι το τηλεοπτικό σήμα και έχει να κάνει με broadcast...


Οπότε, ξεκινήσαμε από τεχνολογία, προχωρήσαμε σε υπότομέα (*captured* video), συνεχίσαμε σε μετάδοση (broadcast), καταλήξαμε σε περιορισμό του *εξοπλισμού* και τελικά είπαμε ότι δεν υπάρχει *η τεχνολογία*.

Ενδιαφέρουσα γραμμή επιχειρηματολογίας, δεν λέω  :Smile: 

Αλλά για να μην ξεφεύγουμε, εγώ λέω: υπάρχει progressively scanned video· υπάρχει μέθοδος σύλληψης του, υπάρχει μέθοδος κωδικοποίησης του, υπάρχει μέθοδος μετάδοσης του, υπάρχει μέθοδος αναπαραγωγής του. Και εγώ επίσης λέω, ότι υπάρχει και εξοπλισμός για όλα αυτά, και δεν εννοώ προσομοίωση του με pulldown κ.λπ.

----------


## Siba

Επιτελους ολοι εξω απο τις σπηλιες.
Κριμα οστοσο που τα πρωιμα ΗD θεαματα ειναι παντελως αδιαφορα για πολυ κοσμο.
Περιμενουμε και τιποτα πιο ενδιαφερον στην συνεχεια.

----------


## pt3

Καμιά πρόταση για ένα καλό HD δέκτη υπάρχει?

----------


## farcry

> Όσοι θέλετε να δειτε τι έγραψε ο δέκτης μου (Lifeview LV6TMPVR4) από ERT HD , κατεβαστε τα παρακατω αρχεια.
> 
> General
> ID : 2 (0x2)
> Complete name : C:\data0001.ts
> Format : BDAV
> Format/Info : Blu-ray Video
> File size : 1.51 GiB
> Duration : 22mn 27s
> ...


 
αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα ειναι πολυ καλα  :Clap: 

γιατι στο youtube ειδα bitrate 3mbs και λεω τοσο λιγο? 

μια χαρα ειναι. τελεια θα παιζει.  :Respekt: 

ωππππππππ  ο ηχος μας τα χαλαει. ειναι mpeg layer 2, δεν ειναι mp3 ουτε aac και το bitrate ειναι CBR οχι VBR

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 

*ΣΚΑΤΑ*

----------


## phantom77

> αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα ειναι πολυ καλα 
> 
> γιατι στο youtube ειδα bitrate 3mbs και λεω τοσο λιγο? 
> 
> μια χαρα ειναι. τελεια θα παιζει. 
> 
> ωππππππππ  ο ηχος μας τα χαλαει. ειναι mpeg layer 2, δεν ειναι mp3 ουτε aac και το bitrate ειναι CBR οχι VBR
> 
> 
> ...



Το YouTube σχεδόν πάντα ξανασυμπιέζει τα βιντεο για να συμφωνουνε με τις προδιαγραφες του. Ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να ανεβασω βίντεο και να μην μου το αλλάξει.

Για τον ήχο τώρα...με Θεοφιλόπουλους, Χατζηγεωργίου και πως-τους-λένε στην περιγραφή...καλύτερα χωρίς ήχο!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## andm

> Το YouTube σχεδόν πάντα ξανασυμπιέζει τα βιντεο για να συμφωνουνε με τις προδιαγραφες του. Ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να ανεβασω βίντεο και να μην μου το αλλάξει.
> 
> Για τον ήχο τώρα...με Θεοφιλόπουλους, Χατζηγεωργίου και πως-τους-λένε στην περιγραφή...καλύτερα χωρίς ήχο!


Που'ναι ο  Πουρουπουπού;ΟΕΟ:  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Pro_Killer96 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καμιά πρόταση για ένα καλό HD δέκτη υπάρχει?


Αναλόγως και την "τσέπη" σου....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Καμιά πρόταση για ένα καλό HD δέκτη υπάρχει?


Μια πρόταση που έχουν προτιμήσει αρκετοί είναι αυτή.

----------


## Agent_

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...04/2011_388347




> Hμερομηνία :  21-04-11
> Εξώδικο Digea προς την ΕΡΤ
> Εξώδικο προς την ΕΡΤ απέστειλε η Digea, διαμαρτυρόμενη για την πρόθεση της κρατικής τηλεόρασης να μεταδώσει τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα σε υψηλή ευκρίνεια.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρει η εταιρία «οι ενέργειες αυτές, εάν υλοποιηθούν, έρχονται σε κατάφορη αντίθεση τόσο με το γράμμα όσο και με το πνεύμα της κείμενης νομοθεσίας για τη μετάβαση στη ψηφιακή μετάδοση. Παράλληλα αντίκεινται στις προβλέψεις του Συντάγματος και της νομοθεσίας περί αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού».
> 
> "Δεν είναι ανεκτό», καταλήγει η Digea, «η ΕΡΤ να διαχειρίζεται τις τηλεοπτικές συχνότητες, όπως επί της εποχής του κρατικού μονοπωλίου».


Με τις υγείες μας…

----------


## meg

Από όσα διάβασα σε αυτό το post έχω να πω ότι όσοι εναντιώνονται σε αυτά πρέπει να ντρέπονται (σκάι κλπ), και να σταματήσουν τις διαφημήσεις με τηλεοράσεις LCD και λοιπά.... έλεος... και λεφτά από διαφημήσεις παίρνουν... και εμείς ψωνίζουμε τηλεοράσεις HD εδώ και τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια και τώρα από τον Αννα στον Καϊάφα.... ΝΤΡΟΠΗ..... στους ανθρώπους των σπηλαίων...
όσο για την DIGEA.... τώρα τι διαφήμηση θα ρήξει μετά το "ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΧΟ" ...(που δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση, όσοι πιάνουν καλό αναλογικό σήμα η εικόνα είναι αρκετά καλύτερη από της DIGEA, γ**ω την συμπίεση MPEG, σαν να λέμε MP3 στα 128kbps);;;
τώρα θα λένε "ΥΠΕΡΤΑΤΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΧΟ".....;;;;

----------


## Agent_

Δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κουμάντο στο πώς θα διαχειρίζεται και θα μεταδίδει η κρατική τηλεόραση που την χρυσοπληρώνουμε τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## meg

Η DIGEA θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να λέει, όπως και οι πάροχοι ADSL "έως 24MBbps", "έως τέλεια εικόνα και ήχο".....  :Thinking:

----------


## phantom77

> Καμιά πρόταση για ένα καλό HD δέκτη υπάρχει?


Οι περισσότεροι δέκτες που κυκλοφορούνε στην ελληνική αγορά ειναι κατα 90% ίδιοι, φασόν απο Κίνα με διαφορετικά κουτιά. Μόνο το firmware έχει κάποιες διαφορές. Το βασικό κριτήριο για επιλογή είναι η υποστήριξη NTFS αν θέλεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις και σαν media player για HD ματρόσκες και το ώριμο firmware.

----------


## Maximvs

μηπως εχει ακουστει αν τα HD της ΕΡΤ θα τα περασει και η Nova μεσα απο το πακετο της?

----------


## rexdimos

εαν κατορθωσουν παλι με τετοιες πρακτικες οπως τον σεπτεπμβριο που υποχρεωσαν μεγαλες περιοχες να μην εχουν προσβαση σε ψηφιακο σημα και αν μπορεσουν η ημιπαρανομη αυτη κοινοπραξια να σταματησει την εξελιξη τι να πουμε ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας ολοι μας!!!!

----------


## MAuVE

Έχω εργασθεί στις τεχνικές υπηρεσίες της ΕΡΤ σαν μόνιμος υπάλληλος από το 1983 μέχρι το 1992.

Αποχωρώντας τους άφησα σαν "υποθήκη" το SDI (Serial Digital Interface). 
Τους πήρε πέντε (5) χρόνια για να το υιοθετήσουν.

Ξαναδούλεψα για την ΕΡΤ, αυτή τη φορά σαν εξωτερικός σύμβουλος-μελετητής, στο στήσιμο της ΕΡΤ Digital.

Το γεγονός ότι όλη η τεχνική υποδομή της Ψηφιακής κατεσκευάσθη για να μπορεί να υποστηρίζει HD ωφείλεται και στα "τελεσίγραφά"* μου (αν δεν γίνει και για HD, πάρτε άλλον να σας βοηθήσει = για να μας πετάει μία σύμβαση στα μούτρα που άλλοι θα έγλυφαν 40 πολιτικούς για να εξασφαλίσουν, σημαίνει ότι το πιστεύει ακράδαντα) και σε μία ομάδα φωτισμένων υψηλόβαθμων συναδέλφων (μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού) που το ήθελαν και συνηγόρησαν στην διοίκηση.

Βέβαια, αυτό που πρόκειται να συμβεί στο τέλος του μηνός, θα μπορούσε να έχει προγματοποιηθεί εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια.

Αλλά κάλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ.

(*) Στην ΕΡΤ είμαι γνωστός σαν κάπως "ιδιόρυθμος"

----------


## farcry

> εαν κατορθωσουν παλι με τετοιες πρακτικες οπως τον σεπτεπμβριο που υποχρεωσαν μεγαλες περιοχες να μην εχουν προσβαση σε ψηφιακο σημα και αν μπορεσουν η ημιπαρανομη αυτη κοινοπραξια να σταματησει την εξελιξη τι να πουμε ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας ολοι μας!!!!


εαν οντως υπαρχει παραβαση τοτε θα τη σταματησουν. θα κρινουν τα αρμοδια οργανα και τα δικαστηρια.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> (*) Στην ΕΡΤ είμαι γνωστός σαν κάπως "ιδιόρυθμος"


Αν και νωρίς, κάνοντας μια βόλτα από το blog σου, δεν μπορώ παρά να πιώ ένα ποτηράκι στην υγειά σου

----------


## andm

> Αν και νωρίς, κάνοντας μια βόλτα από το blog σου, δεν μπορώ παρά να πιώ ένα ποτηράκι στην υγειά σου


Άσ 'τα αυτά...αφορμή έψαχνες...
 :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Άσ 'τα αυτά...αφορμή έψαχνες...


Ξερεις πόση ώρα έψαχνα την αφορμή για μια ρακή? Με παίδεψε σημερα..

----------


## andm

> Ξερεις πόση ώρα έψαχνα την αφορμή για μια ρακή? Με παίδεψε σημερα..


(πλάκα κάνω)
Τώρα διάβασα και εγώ το όλο κείμενο..μπράβο του!Όχι μόνοο για την τεχνογνωσία αλλά και γιατί δνε δείλιασε!

----------


## rexdimos

η παραβαση κρινεται απο αυτον που την καταγγελει δεν μπορει ο ηδη παραβατης να καταγγελει παραβαση νομιζω τουλαχιστον

----------


## Seitman

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί όμως σκίζουν τον (_|_) τους οι "ιδιωτικοί". Που βρίσκουν πχ θέμα αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού?

----------


## pelasgian

> Δελτίο Τύπου: Επισημαίνεται πως η παράλληλη μετάδοση των ανωτέρω γεγονότων σε σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας *θα πραγματοποιηθεί χωρίς πρόσθετο κόστος για την ΕΡΤ*,  καθώς, τα γεγονότα αυτά, επειδή παράγονται σε HD, είναι διαθέσιμα στους  κατόχους των δικαιωμάτων τόσο σε SD, όσο σε HD. Και, τέλος, η  συγχώνευση των προγραμμάτων σινέ+ και σπορ+ θα δώσει τη δυνατότητα στην  ΕΡΤ να μειώσει το λειτουργικό τους κόστος κατά το ήμισυ.
> 
> *Πηγή : ΕΡΤ*


Πάρα πολύ καλό, βέβαια, προβλέπω ότι θα κάνει χαρτοπόλεμο την επένδυση της Digea, της nova και λοιπών, εκτός φυσικά, να τα σκάσουν και αυτοί ώστε να μεταδόσουν σε HD. 

Είναι ο τρόπος λειτουργίας ενός κράτους που μου αρέσει. Ρυθμίζει τον ανταγωνισμό και εξαναγκάζει την βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών μέσω ανταγωνιστικής δημόσιας υπηρεσίας. 

ΕΤΣΙ!

----------


## xolloth

μαζι σου και γω.

----------


## Νικαετός

Γιώργη, το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο το πώς το δείχνεις, αλλά και το τι δείχνεις. Η ΕΤ από περιεχόμενο είναι έτη φωτός καλύτερη από τα ιδιωτικά σκουπιδικάναλα (Φωτεινή εξαίρεση οι ειδήσεις του ΣΤΑΡ  :Razz: ). 

Βέβαια οι χαρωπές νοικοκυρές (και νοικοκύρηδες) με τα "μηχανάκια"  έχουν αντίθετη άποψη, αλλά προσωπικά προτιμώ την κρατική τηλεόραση και θα την προτιμούσα ακόμα και αν συνέχιζε να δείχνει χειρότερη εικόνα από όλα τα άλλα κανάλια. 

Παρόλα αυτά, και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας η κίνηση της ΕΤ ήταν ματ.  :Wink:

----------


## xolloth

λογικα θα αναγκασθουν να προχωρησουν και αυτοι σε HD,απλα τους επιασε η ΕΡΤ στον υπνο.

----------


## cca

Χμμ, εγω δε νομίζω οτι θα ασχοληθούν και πολύ με το τι κάνει η ΕΡΤ. Εφόσον τα μηχανάκια είναι υπέρ τους, παίρνουν και την μερίδα του λέοντος απο τις διαφημίσεις, που είναι και το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει. Τα έσοδα. Όσο για το HD, λίγοι θα το εκτιμήσουν, εδώ είναι τεχνολογικό forum οπότε λογικό να ασχολούμαστε αλλά η μεγάλη μάζα των τηλεθεατών αμφιβάλλω αν νοιάζεται. Αν και ελπίζω να μην είναι έτσι.

----------


## xolloth

εαν δεν τους ενδιεφερε δεν θα βγαζανε ανακοινωσεις επι ανακοινωσεων.
τους παραποναει.

----------


## cca

> εαν δεν τους ενδιεφερε δεν θα βγαζανε ανακοινωσεις επι ανακοινωσεων.
> τους παραποναει.


Αν τους πονάει πράγματι, καλα να πάθουν. Απο την άλλη, αντιμετωπίζω το θέμα με κάποια αδιαφορία μια και η ελληνική ιδιωτική τηλεόραση, ακόμα και αύριο να βάλει HD, τι να το κάνω με τις σαβούρες που δείχνει? Να δω πρωινάδικο σε HD?

----------


## Νικαετός

Ότι αξίζει είναι οι live μεταδόσεις και τα έργα...  :Wink:

----------


## andm

> Γιώργη, το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο το πώς το δείχνεις, αλλά και το τι δείχνεις. Η ΕΤ από περιεχόμενο είναι έτη φωτός καλύτερη από τα ιδιωτικά σκουπιδικάναλα (Φωτεινή εξαίρεση οι ειδήσεις του ΣΤΑΡ ). 
> 
> Βέβαια οι χαρωπές νοικοκυρές (και νοικοκύρηδες) με τα "μηχανάκια"  έχουν αντίθετη άποψη, αλλά προσωπικά προτιμώ την κρατική τηλεόραση και θα την προτιμούσα ακόμα και αν συνέχιζε να δείχνει χειρότερη εικόνα από όλα τα άλλα κανάλια. 
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά, και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας η κίνηση της ΕΤ ήταν ματ.


Από άποψη ποιότητας προγραμμάτων και ποικιλίας συμφωνώ.Έχουν καλύτερο πρόγραμα, δεν συγκρίνεται πχ με τις μεσημεριανές εκπομπές που'ναι φουλ κουτσομπολιό!!

----------


## venumis

26/4 Επίσημα η δοκιμαστική προβολή HD της ΕΡΤ , δεν αναφέρεται η ώρα !
27/4 Η αλλαγή στα 2 μπουκέτα και η συγχώνευση των καναλιών Prisma & Sport plus 

Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα παρανομίας απο πλευράς της ΕΡΤ για μετάδοση HD αφου δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά σαν κανόνας τα κανάλια να παίζουν σε SD ή HD.. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να μεταδώσει αν μπορεί σε οτι ποιότητα θέλει..

Αν ο ΣΚΑΙ θέλει να μεταδώσει σε HD και η DIGEA δεν μπορεί να του δώσει το απαιτούμενο bitrate τότε θα έπρεπε να τα βάλει με την DIGEA, απο την άλλη κανένα κανάλι δεν εχει κάνει λόγο για HD μετάδοση, ουτε καν ο ΣΚΑΙ οπότε πραγματικά κάποιον λακο εχει η φάβα με το σκάλωμα που εχει φαει ο ΣΚΑΙ με την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## xolloth

πιθανον να ειναι ασχετο ,αλλα καπου διαβασα πριν μερες οτι ο skai ενδιαφερετε να αγορασει καποιο απο τα καναλια της κρατικης τηλ.
επι τη ευκαιρια,Χριστος Ανεστη!

----------


## sakis1234567

> Πάρα πολύ καλό, βέβαια, προβλέπω ότι θα κάνει χαρτοπόλεμο την επένδυση της Digea, της nova και λοιπών, εκτός φυσικά, να τα σκάσουν και αυτοί ώστε να μεταδόσουν σε HD. 
> 
> Είναι ο τρόπος λειτουργίας ενός κράτους που μου αρέσει. Ρυθμίζει τον ανταγωνισμό και εξαναγκάζει την βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών μέσω ανταγωνιστικής δημόσιας υπηρεσίας. 
> 
> ΕΤΣΙ!


να δεις γελια που θα πεσουν με την digea . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## venumis

Πάντως τα προγράμματα που εχει σκοπό να δείξει η ΕΡΤ σε HD ετσι και αλλιώς θα είχανε μεγάλη τηλεθέαση , δεν κάνει η καλή εικόνα την καλή τηλεόραση, οπότε τσάμπα εχει δημιουργηθεί η όποια αναστάτωση απο κάποιους..

Αν για παράδειγμα απο αύριο κάποια κανάλια μετέδιδαν σε HD δεν νομίζω οτι θα αλλάζαμε τα γούστα μας και τις συνήθειές μας, αν κάποιος δεν βλέπει ποδόσφαιρο και σε Full HD με 5.1 να το δείχνει η τηλεόραση θα συνεχίσει να μην βλέπει μπάλα, αν κάποιος δεν βλέπει κουτσομπολίστικα το μεσημέρι και σε HD να παίξει θα συνεχίσει να μην το βλέπει..

Με λίγα λόγια ολα αυτα περί ανταγωνιστικότητας αθέμιτης ή μη είναι κουραφέξαλα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν τα ποσοστά τηλεθέασης στα κανάλια οτι εικόνα και να έχουνε.. Αυτή νομίζω είναι η ουσία..

----------


## tsioy

Σήμερα από το πρωί, όλα τα προγράμματα στο κανάλι 48 (sport+, cine+ κτλ.)  δε μπορώ να τα πιάσω. Από τις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεόρασης, παρατηρώ ότι η ισχύς του σήματος έχει πέσει πολύ (~20%) και ο λόγος C/N είναι στο 7. Σε όλα τα άλλα κανάλια δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
Παρατηρείτε κι εσείς κάτι ανάλογο; Γίνονται διάφορα τεστ για το HD ή απλώς έχω εγώ πρόβλημα;

----------


## tsiouficto

Σε μένα από Υμηττό είναι στο 0% το μπουκέτο με τα Plus. Επίσης, το άλλο μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ κατά φάσεις χάνει και αυτό το σήμα, αλλά για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα. Να υποθέσω ότι κάνουν τις ανακατατάξεις των καναλιών?

----------


## tsioy

Επανήλθαν τελικά ως είχαν.
Είπα κι εγώ μπας..

----------


## Νικαετός

Mια από τα ίδια και εδώ. Μάλλον δοκιμές κάνουν και πρόβες...

----------


## Thanasis159

Και σε μένα τα ίδια, αλλά τώρα όλα επανήλθαν. Να δούμε αύριο τι ώρα θα γίνει η μεγάλη αλλαγή!

----------


## giantpow

Λογικα θα κανει καμια δοκιμη,δεν μπορει ετσι ξερα να ξεκινησει με τον αγωνα real -barcha. Σημερα δεν με βλεπω μα κοιμαμαι το βραδυ!

----------


## frap

Μόλις ανέβηκε το ΕΡΤ-HD  :Smile: 

Στις 1:00 ακριβώς έκανε ένα μπραφ η ΝΕΤ που έβλεπα ( το κάνει συχνά λόγω σήματος, δεν έδωσα σημασία) και μετά από λίγο αντιλήφθηκα πως συνέχιζε να παίζει μόνο ο ήχος... ένα μπρος πίσω στα κανάλια επανέφερε την εικόνα, το ψιλιάστηκα, γύρισα στη Βουλή και να'σου το logo του ΕΡΤ-HD. Έτσι απλά...

----------


## giantpow

Ναι.... το σημα γραφει 1080i

----------


## tolism30

> Μόλις ανέβηκε το ΕΡΤ-HD 
> 
> Στις 1:00 ακριβώς έκανε ένα μπραφ η ΝΕΤ που έβλεπα ( το κάνει συχνά, δεν έδωσα σημασία) και μερά από λίγο συνέχισε να παίζει μόνο ο ήχος... ένα μπρος πίσω στα κανάλια επανέφερε την εικόνα, το ψιλιάστηκα, γύρισα στη Βουλή και να'σου το σήμα το ΕΡΤ-HD. Έτσι απλά...


Άκριβώς. Επίσης τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ,ΕΤ3 και Βουλή γύρισαν σε MPEG4. To HD είναι εκεί που ήταν η Βουλή. Απλά έχει το logo.

----------


## filipoy

Αντε με γεια ΕΡΤ HD! 
Με 1080i 50 hz 
Εγινε η μεταβαση της "Βουλης" ! 
Μπραβο στην ΕΡΤ και στους τεχνικους της! :Thumbsup1:  :Thumbsup1:  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## giantpow

ERT HD

----------


## Kerato

http://stashbox.org/1105735/04_26_2011_01_05_42.jpg

----------


## spirosg13

εχω μια απορια τωρα που φτιαχτηκε το ΕΡΤ HD θα δειχνει μονοτα γεγονοτα που εχουν ορισθει στις ανιστοιχες ημερομηνιες και οταν δε θα δειχνει ποδοσφαιρο η κατι αλλο απο αυτα θα βλεπουμε μονο αυτο το μεγαλο logo  της ΕΡΤ HD καμια διαφημιση καμια εκπομη η ειδησης σε HD δε θα ειχνει???  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: spirosg13 πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος σε αφτο που ρωτησα η οχι??  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## DJTaurus

> Εν τω  μεταξύ, από τις 27 Μαΐου, η Ψηφιακή ΕΡΤ επεκτείνεται και στους νομούς Λάρισας, Καρδίτσας και Τρικάλων, από το Κέντρο Εκπομπής Δοβρουτσίου της Θεσσαλίας.


Ενημερωση για αλλες πολεις υπαρχει?

----------


## Kerato

> εχω μια απορια τωρα που φτιαχτηκε το ΕΡΤ HD θα δειχνει μονοτα γεγονοτα που εχουν ορισθει στις ανιστοιχες ημερομηνιες και οταν δε θα δειχνει ποδοσφαιρο η κατι αλλο απο αυτα θα βλεπουμε μονο αυτο το μεγαλο logo  της ΕΡΤ HD καμια διαφημιση καμια εκπομη η ειδησης σε HD δε θα ειχνει??? 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: spirosg13 πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος σε αφτο που ρωτησα η οχι??


Δεν θα κάνει δικές τις παραγωγές, οπότε ξέχασε ειδήσεις εκπομπές κλπ σε HD.
Αυτό που θα κάνει θα είναι αναπαραγωγή σήματος HD που λαμβάνει από άλλες πηγές.
Δεν θα έχει διαφημίσεις όσο λειτουργεί "πιλοτικά". Είπαμε είναι και ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός στη μέση.

----------


## kover

Καλοριζικο!! Άντε και με transparent λογότυπο σύντομα για τα πλάσμα.

----------


## balander

Τελικά έπιασε και την Δράμα η αλλαγή ! ΟΛΕ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικαετός

Aκόμα εκεί είναι στο κανάλι της βουλής. Άντε καλορίζικο...

----------


## fovos

καλήμερα και απο το Γαλάτσι πρωί πρωί πιάνω το ERT HD :Clap:

----------


## apok

Σήμερα θα το δω και εγώ

----------


## Nikiforos

και εγώ θα τα δω σήμερα! άντε και χαλάλι τα χρήματα που πληρώνουμε στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ για την ΕΡΤ!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## kostas2005

:Spam: 




> άντε και χαλάλι τα χρήματα που πληρώνουμε στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ για την ΕΡΤ!


.......μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε
μάλλον δεν τον τίμησες το οβελία  :ROFL:

----------


## Thanasis159

Άντε, με το καλό!!! Θα το δω και εγώ μόλις γυρίσω απ την δουλειά!

----------


## yuk

Kαλή φάση. Τους πήρε τα σωβρακάκια η ΕΡΤ!  :One thumb up:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## thanoolhs

Λογικα να φανταστω οτι σημερα ολο και κατι θα δειξει? :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

> καλήμερα και απο το Γαλάτσι πρωί πρωί πιάνω το ERT HD


Εγω παλι αυτη την εικονα δεν την ειδα. Το μονο που διαπιστωσα το πρωι στην τηλεοραση (γυρω στις 8.00) ηταν οτι το Prisma με το Sport+ ενωθηκαν (και εμφανιστηκε και νεο λογοτυπο πανω δεξια) και οτι στην Samsung, στο DTV section (που ειναι συντονισμενα ολα τα ψηφιακα της Digea και τα ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ) εμφανιστηκε και το Καναλι της Βουλης (στα ψηφιακα) ενω εχει παραμεινει και στα αναλογικα. Στα αναλογικα ειναι ακομα η ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3 (αυτες δεν τις εχω βρει στα ψηφιακα).

Μηπως θελει καινουριο συντονισμο η τηλεοραση?

Εικονα να λεει ΕΡΤ HD δεν ειδα πουθενα παντως. Αντε γιατι θελουμε να δουμε το ματσακι αυριο σε full HD  :Razz:

----------


## dslakiass

> Εγω παλι αυτη την εικονα δεν την ειδα. Το μονο που διαπιστωσα το πρωι στην τηλεοραση (γυρω στις 8.00) ηταν οτι το Prisma με το Sport+ ενωθηκαν (και εμφανιστηκε και νεο λογοτυπο πανω δεξια) και οτι στην Samsung, στο DTV section (που ειναι συντονισμενα ολα τα ψηφιακα της Digea και τα ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ) εμφανιστηκε και το Καναλι της Βουλης (στα ψηφιακα) ενω εχει παραμεινει και στα αναλογικα. Στα αναλογικα ειναι ακομα η ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3 (αυτες δεν τις εχω βρει στα ψηφιακα).
> 
> Μηπως θελει καινουριο συντονισμο η τηλεοραση?
> 
> Εικονα να λεει ΕΡΤ HD δεν ειδα πουθενα παντως. Αντε γιατι θελουμε να δουμε το ματσακι αυριο σε full HD


 Κάνε πάλι scan. Μερικοί δέκτες δεν αναγνωρίζουν αυτόματα την αλλαγή από mpeg2 σε mpeg4.

----------


## dimkonst

Εμάς που πιάνουμε μόνο από Πάρνηθα θα μας αφήσει ο SKAI να δούμε ποτέ ΕΡΤ-HD ή εκεί δεν περνά ο τσαμπουκάς της ΕΡΤ;

----------


## giantpow

O skai  καίγεται, γιατι , αν θυμασται παλια διαφημιζοταν για το 16:9 σημα ενω ολοι ειταν σε 4:3.
Και το παιζει και καλα τεχνολογικα συνειδιτοποιημενο καναλι-σημερα το πρωι που ειδα την τσαπανιδου με το Ipad να λεει τις ειδησεις απο το twitter, κοντεψα να παθω εγκεφαλικο.

Και μετα θα μας πουνε για τα οικονομικα , πανε αυτοι και αγοραζουν ενα αχρηστο  και υπερτιμημενο προιον για την δουλεια που το θελουν, ενω με 200 ευρω θα επερνες ενα netbook για να κανεις την δουλεια σου ετη φωτος καλυτερα. 

Κριμα ειχα και σε εκτιμηση τον ΣΚΑΙ

----------


## djuan1988

> O skai  καίγεται, γιατι , αν θυμασται παλια διαφημιζοταν για το 16:9 σημα ενω ολοι ειταν σε 4:3.
> Και το παιζει και καλα τεχνολογικα συνειδιτοποιημενο καναλι-σημερα το πρωι που ειδα την τσαπανιδου με το Ipad να λεει τις ειδησεις απο το twitter, κοντεψα να παθω εγκεφαλικο.
> 
> Και μετα θα μας πουνε για τα οικονομικα , πανε αυτοι και αγοραζουν ενα αχρηστο  και υπερτιμημενο προιον για την δουλεια που το θελουν, ενω με 200 ευρω θα επερνες ενα netbook για να κανεις την δουλεια σου ετη φωτος καλυτερα. 
> 
> Κριμα ειχα και σε εκτιμηση τον ΣΚΑΙ



Ε καλά τώρα τα παραλές... Μονή της το έχει αγοράσει το ipad.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> O skai  καίγεται, γιατι , αν θυμασται παλια διαφημιζοταν για το 16:9 σημα ενω ολοι ειταν σε 4:3.
> Ενω το παιζει και καλα τεχνολογικα συνειδιτοποιημενο καναλι-σημερα το πρωι που ειδα την τσαπανιδου με το Ipad να λεει τις ειδησεις απο το twitter, κοντεψα να παθω εγκεφαλικο.
> 
> Και μετα θα μας πουνε για τα οικονομικα , πανε αυτοι και αγοραζουν ενα αχρηστο  και υπερτιμημενο προιον για την δουλεια που το θελουν, ενω με 200 ευρω θα επερνες ενα netbook για να κανεις την δουλεια σου ετη φωτος καλυτερα. 
> 
> Κριμα ειχα και σε εκτιμηση τον ΣΚΑΙ


Μάλλον δεν έχεις δει τι γίνεται σε κανάλια του εξωτερικού, ειδικά όταν ο παρουστιαστής/στρια στέκεται συχνά όρθιος/θια.
Οπότε, ούτε κι αυτό ήταν πρωτοτυπία του ΣΚΑΙ... Αν θες την προσωπική μου άποψη καλά κάνουν, γιατί τα netbooks είναι άβολα για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση και ειδικά εκείνα των 200 ευρώ που δεν έχουν ούτε καν οθόνη αφής.

----------


## Sunseeker

το ειδα και εγω 1080ι δεν θα με χαλαγε βεβαια αν ήταν 1080p παντως υπαρχουν και χειροτερα .......

αρχισαν τα οργανα!!!!

πηγη http://psemagrmedianews.blogspot.com...2516.html#more


"ΣΙΚΕ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ" από την ΕΡΤ καταγγέλουν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια
Σε «ναυάγιο» ενδέχεται να οδηγηθεί η εθνική προσπάθεια συντονισμού για τη μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, μετά την ανακοίνωση της ΕΡΤ ότι προτίθεται να προχωρήσει στην παροχή περιεχόμενου με υψηλή ευκρίνεια, αλλά και στην πρόθεσή της να μη σταματήσει τις αναλογικές εκπομπές στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλίας.

Οι ιδιωτικοί σταθμοί εθνικής εμβέλειας, οι οποίοι «απάντησαν» με εξώδικη επιστολή στην συνέντευξη Τύπου του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου της ΕΡΤ, Λάμπη Ταγματάρχη, θεωρούν casus belli και τα δύο παραπάνω ζητήματα, το μεν πρώτο γιατί νοθεύει τον ανταγωνισμό και προκαταλαμβάνει τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις, το δε δεύτερο γιατί ουσιαστικά δημιουργεί τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες «δύο ταχυτήτων» σε μια μεγάλη γεωγραφική περιοχή της χώρας.
Ειδικότερα, θεωρούν ότι παραβιάζονται οι αρχές της ισοτιμίας και της ισονομίας, τίθεται θέμα ειδικών προνομίων για την ΕΡΤ, παραβιάζονται οι αρχές του υγιούς ανταγωνισμού και στρεβλώνεται η τάση της αγοράς, με τρόπο αντίστοιχο με εκείνον που πριν από μερικά χρόνια στρεβλώθηκε από την επιλογή του mpeg2.
Σε ό,τι αφορά τη συνέχιση της αναλογικής εκπομπής της ΕΡΤ στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλίας, επισημαίνεται ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που για τη λήψη του ψηφιακού σήματος οι τηλεθεατές θα πρέπει, εκτός από το να προμηθευτούν ειδικό αποκωδικοποιητή, να αλλάξουν και τον προσανατολισμό της κεραίας τους. Αν η ΕΡΤ συνεχίσει την αναλογική εκπομπή, οι ιδιώτες εκτιμούν ότι θα «υπονομευθεί» η μετάβαση, πράγμα το οποίο θα ακυρώσει την προσπάθεια.
Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες, οι ιδιωτικοί σταθμοί είχαν θέσει το ζήτημα της διακοπής των αναλογικών μεταδόσεων, στο πλαίσιο της εθνικής Επιτροπής για την ψηφιακή μετάβαση -που έχει συγκροτηθεί στο υπουργείο Μεταφορών-, τονίζοντας ότι η παράλληλη εκπομπή με αναλογικό σήμα, μονομερώς από την ΕΡΤ, αποτελεί «κόκκινη γραμμή». Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, μάλιστα, περίμεναν τη θέση της πολιτείας, η οποία ήρθε τελικά μέσα από τη συνέντευξη Τύπου της ΕΡΤ.
Διαβουλεύσεις
Μετά την κίνηση αυτή, ακολούθησε «πυρετός» διαβουλεύσεων και ετέθη θέμα, το οποίο συνεχίζει να υφίσταται, για τη συμμετοχή της Digea στις επόμενες συνεδριάσεις της Επιτροπής για τη μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.
Με δεδομένο ότι οι μέτοχοι της Digea κατέχουν το 90% της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς, τόσο σε όρους τηλεθέασης όσο και μεριδίου διαφήμισης, σε εθνικό επίπεδο, μια τέτοια εξέλιξη κινδυνεύει να τινάξει την περίφημη «εθνική προσπάθεια» στον αέρα.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η συμμετοχή της εταιρείας, που έχουν συστήσει οι ιδιωτικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα στο προκαθορισμένο ραντεβού της Επιτροπής, δεν θα πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένη. Ενδέχεται μάλιστα αυτό να συμβεί, μόνο για να ενημερωθούν οι εμπλεκόμενοι επισήμως για τη στάση που θα τηρηθεί από εδώ και πέρα.
Αξίζει να αναφερθεί ότι ήδη, από την περασμένη Δευτέρα το βράδυ, βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη πολυεπίπεδες διαβουλεύσεις, μεταξύ της ηγεσίας των υπουργείων και των εμπλεκόμενων πλευρών, σε μια προσπάθεια εξεύρεσης λύσης.
Υπενθυμίζεται, πάντως, ότι η υπόθεση αυτή δεν είναι η πρώτη σημαντική διαφωνία μεταξύ των ιδιωτικών σταθμών και της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης.
Πριν από μήνες, είχε τεθεί θέμα για τη μετάδοση των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών από το ψηφιακό «μπουκέτο» της ΕΡΤ. Παρά τις αντίθετες αρχικές διαβεβαιώσεις της πολιτικής ηγεσίας και δεδομένου ότι και η κίνηση εκείνη -όπως και το HDTV- δεν περιλαμβάνονται στην ισχύουσα νομοθεσία για την ψηφιακή μετάβαση, ο δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας,συνεχίζει να μεταδίδει τα ραδιοφωνικά του προγράμματα.

----------


## Seitman

Έχουν λαλήσει και λένε ότι να 'ναι  :Crazy:

----------


## thanoolhs

> Έχουν λαλήσει και λένε ότι να 'ναι


Iσχυει  :Razz: 

Η πλακα ειναι η απαντηση της ΕΡΤ!!
''Αν θελουν ας ανεβασουν και αυτοι HD'' :Worthy:

----------


## nnn

Ξυδάκι 

τους χαλάει την  πιάτσα που το δίνει δωρεάν

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ πάντως έκλαψα, από τα γέλια  :Innocent:  , στο σημείο που αναφέρει ότι οι μέτοχοι της digea έχουν το 90% της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς...  :Hammered:

----------


## nnn

Οι μέτοχοι της Digea έχουν χρέη προς στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο τόσα ώστε κύριος μέτοχος τους να είναι το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο  :Whistle:

----------


## Seitman

Να σου πω... Καθόλου άσχημο το σκεπτικό σου...  :Laughing:

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> το ειδα και εγω 1080ι δεν θα με χαλαγε βεβαια αν ήταν 1080p παντως υπαρχουν και χειροτερα .......


Έχεις δει πολλά κανάλια του εξωτερικού να στέλνουν σήμα 1080p;
Το κορυφαίο σε ποιότητα εικόνας Ιαπωνικό NHK World HD που εκπέμπει δορυφορικά στέλνει το σήμα του σε 1080i. 
Μην έχουμε παράλογες απαιτήσεις από την ΕΡΤ...
Όσο για τους ιδιώτες, άστους να κουρεύονται  :Laughing:

----------


## MANTHES

To μπουκετο με το πρισμα κτλ συνεχιζει να εκπεμπει σε Mpeg2 μεχρι να φυγει απο το πηλιο ή κανω λαθος;

----------


## Sunseeker

> Έχεις δει πολλά κανάλια του εξωτερικού να στέλνουν σήμα 1080p;
> Το κορυφαίο σε ποιότητα εικόνας Ιαπωνικό NHK World HD που εκπέμπει δορυφορικά στέλνει το σήμα του σε 1080i. 
> Μην έχουμε παράλογες απαιτήσεις από την ΕΡΤ...
> Όσο για τους ιδιώτες, άστους να κουρεύονται


αυτο που εχω καταλαβει εγω ειναι καποιες επιλεγμενες αναμεταδωσεις του εξωτερικου, καθως και ταινιιες  θα ειναι 1080i με την υπαρχουνα τεχνολογια θα μπορουσαν να ειναι 1080p

τα καναλια που αναφερεις(αν δεν κανω λαθος ) εχουν 24ωρο προγγραμμα σε 1080i και βεββαια τον αντιστοιχο εξοπλισμο σε 1080i (πχ καμερες και μικροφωνα) ο οποιος αυτην την εποχη ειναι τρελα πανακριβος ποσο μαλιστα σε 1080p.

----------


## paravoid

> το ειδα και εγω 1080ι δεν θα με χαλαγε βεβαια αν ήταν 1080p παντως υπαρχουν και χειροτερα .......


Δεν συνηθίζεται γενικά για διάφορους λόγους. 1080i είναι οι περισσότερες HD εκπομπές (π.χ. όλα στην Αγγλία) με το 720p να έρχεται δεύτερο.

Παρεπιπτόντως, το Star παίζει σήμερα όλη μέρα σε 16:9! Μπορεί να έχει μέρες που έχει γίνει και να το παρατήρησα εγώ τώρα βέβαια  :Smile:  (δεν συνηθίζω να βλέπω TV, πόσο μάλλον Star…)

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> αυτο που εχω καταλαβει εγω ειναι καποιες επιλεγμενες αναμεταδωσεις του εξωτερικου, καθως και ταινιιες  θα ειναι 1080i με την υπαρχουνα τεχνολογια θα μπορουσαν να ειναι 1080p


Σωστά κατάλαβες, αλλά 1080p θα βρεις κυρίως σε περιεχόμενο από Blue Ray δίσκους κτλ και όχι σε τηλεοπτικές μεταδόσεις λόγω των αυξημένων απαιτήσεων σε bandwidth και σε κόστος (αν γίνονται παραγωγές με εξοπλισμό του καναλιού).




> τα καναλια που αναφερεις(αν δεν κανω λαθος ) εχουν 24ωρο προγγραμμα σε 1080i και βεββαια τον αντιστοιχο εξοπλισμο σε 1080i (πχ καμερες και μικροφωνα) ο οποιος αυτην την εποχη ειναι τρελα πανακριβος ποσο μαλιστα σε 1080p.


Ακριβώς, γι' αυτό και δεν θα δούμε παραγωγές της ΕΡΤ σε HD μέχρι να ανανεώσουν τον εξοπλισμό τους.

----------


## thanoolhs

To Star εγινε 16:9 το σχολιαζει και η λαμπιρη τωρα :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Η πλακα ειναι η απαντηση της ΕΡΤ!!
> ''Αν θελουν ας ανεβασουν και αυτοι HD''


H ΕΡΤ λέει ότι θέλει, τεχνικά και με βάση την ΚΥΑ δεν μπορεί η Digea να παίξει HD.
Το κάθε κανάλι βάση νόμου μοιράζετε ακριβώς στα τέσσερα, δηλαδή 2 mhz ανά πρόγραμμα-σταθμό και το HD θέλει τουλάχιστον 4 mhz για ναι παίξει.
Φυσικά με αλγόριθμους συμπίεσης μπορείς να μεταβάλεις συνεχώς το εύρος κάθε προγράμματος και να έχεις τους 4 mhz δεσμευμένους για το HD πρόγραμμα, αλλά πέρα από το ότι τα απογορεύει η ΚΥΑ, γιατι να δεχθούν πχ ο ALPHA, το ΜΑΚ και το ALTER να έχουν μεγαλύτερη συμπίεση για να πάιξει HD ο ΑΝΤ1?

----------


## wnet

Πριν 16 χρόνια αγόρασα μια τηλεόραση (CRT φυσικά).... μια SONY trinitron 100hz και τα σχετικά...

Πριν την πάρω ειχα για κανα δίμηνο ενδοιασμούς μήπως έπρεπε να πάρω 16:9 και όχι 4:3 μιας και το 16:9 ήταν το μέλλον....!!!

Τώρα... 16 χρόνια μετά.... η τηλεόραση είναι σχεδόν για πέταμα και 16:9 ακόμη δεν είδαμε καλά καλά ....

Αντί να κράζουν τα ιδιωτικά που μας χρωστάνε ένα κάρο λεφτά.... ας ανανεωθούν καλύτερα και να αφήσουν τα πανηγύρια με την οικογένεια κλικλίκου.....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> To Star εγινε 16:9 το σχολιαζει και η λαμπιρη τωρα


Το STAR το έβλεπα σε 16:9 από χτες, μετά από ρύθμιση στον Crystal Audio.
Είναι forced από τον δέκτη ή επειδή το υποστηρίζει και το κανάλι?Γιατί δεν βλέπω κάποια παραμόρφωση.

----------


## Papados

Off Topic


		Πως καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ένα κανάλι παίζει σε 16:9 ή 4:3 (εκτός απο την παραμόρφωση προσώπων)

----------


## dimitri_ns

Πάτα το info και θα μάθεις

----------


## tsiouficto

Κατά φάσεις που έχω βάλει Star, σήμερα όντως παίζει σε 16:9, ασχέτως προγράμματος. Το Batman πριν ήταν κόπια σε 4:3, αλλά το flag ήταν 16:9. Η Λαμπίρη τώρα γυρίζεται σε 16:9.

Για να καταλάβεις αν ένα κανάλι παίζει σε 16:9 ή 4:3 πρέπει να πας στις ρυθμίσεις της εικόνας. ΕΚεί θα βρει επιλογές όπως 16:9, 4:3, Zoom, Κανονικό κτλ... άμα επιλέξεις Κανονικό, τότε θα βλέπεις την εικόνα όπως πραγματικά είναι. Σίγουρος ότι έχει επιλέξει το σωστό θα είσαι όταν στο zapping θα βλέπεις την εικόνα να γίνεται 4:3 όταν βλέπεις ΑΝΤ1 και 16:9 όταν βλέπεις ΣΚΑΙ. Στην ΕΡΤ η εικόνα συνεχώς αλλάζει αναλόγως το πρόγραμμα. Άλλοτε εκπέμπει σε 4:3, άλλοτε σε 16:9

----------


## phantom77

> Το STAR το έβλεπα σε 16:9 από χτες, μετά από ρύθμιση στον Crystal Audio.
> Είναι forced από τον δέκτη ή επειδή το υποστηρίζει και το κανάλι?Γιατί δεν βλέπω κάποια παραμόρφωση.


Εκπέμπει κανονικό σημα 16:9. Wow! Η Μανωλίδου wide!! :Laughing:

----------


## frap

> Παρεπιπτόντως, το Star παίζει σήμερα όλη μέρα σε 16:9! Μπορεί να έχει μέρες που έχει γίνει και να το παρατήρησα εγώ τώρα βέβαια  (δεν συνηθίζω να βλέπω TV, πόσο μάλλον Star…)


Το'δα κι εγώ σήμερα κι αναρρωτιώμουν αν ήταν ιδέα μου...

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Πριν 16 χρόνια αγόρασα μια τηλεόραση (CRT φυσικά).... μια SONY trinitron 100hz και τα σχετικά...
> 
> Πριν την πάρω ειχα για κανα δίμηνο ενδοιασμούς μήπως έπρεπε να πάρω 16:9 και όχι 4:3 μιας και το 16:9 ήταν το μέλλον....!!!
> 
> Τώρα... 16 χρόνια μετά.... η τηλεόραση είναι σχεδόν για πέταμα και 16:9 ακόμη δεν είδαμε καλά καλά ....
> 
> Αντί να κράζουν τα ιδιωτικά που μας χρωστάνε ένα κάρο λεφτά.... ας ανανεωθούν καλύτερα και να αφήσουν τα πανηγύρια με την οικογένεια κλικλίκου.....


Μια απ' τα ίδια wnet...
Πονεμένη ιστορία...  :Thumb down:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κατά φάσεις που έχω βάλει Star, σήμερα όντως παίζει σε 16:9, ασχέτως προγράμματος. Το Batman πριν ήταν κόπια σε 4:3, αλλά το flag ήταν 16:9. Η Λαμπίρη τώρα γυρίζεται σε 16:9.
> 
> Για να καταλάβεις αν ένα κανάλι παίζει σε 16:9 ή 4:3 πρέπει να πας στις ρυθμίσεις της εικόνας. ΕΚεί θα βρει επιλογές όπως 16:9, 4:3, Zoom, Κανονικό κτλ... άμα επιλέξεις Κανονικό, τότε θα βλέπεις την εικόνα όπως πραγματικά είναι. Σίγουρος ότι έχει επιλέξει το σωστό θα είσαι όταν στο zapping θα βλέπεις την εικόνα να γίνεται 4:3 όταν βλέπεις ΑΝΤ1 και 16:9 όταν βλέπεις ΣΚΑΙ. Στην ΕΡΤ η εικόνα συνεχώς αλλάζει αναλόγως το πρόγραμμα. Άλλοτε εκπέμπει σε 4:3, άλλοτε σε 16:9


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος
Επειδή την πάτησα
oi LG το κάνoυν αυτόματα
οι samsung όχι. Πρέπει να αλλάξεις εσύ τις αναλογίες

Καλαμπούρι..
 Η LG είναι τριών ετών παλιά και 22άρα. Η samsung 3 ημερών και 32άρα. Προσέχετε τι αγοράζετε Στην samsung κάνεις zapping και μετά πρέπει να αλλάζεις και τις αναλογίες. Και οι δύο έχουν το τελευταίο upgrade


Κανένας με sony, philips klp να μας ενημερώσει?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος
> Επειδή την πάτησα
> oi LG το κάνoυν αυτόματα
> οι samsung όχι. Πρέπει να αλλάξεις εσύ τις αναλογίες
> 
> Καλαμπούρι..
>  Η LG είναι τριών ετών παλιά και 22άρα. Η samsung 3 ημερών και 32άρα. Προσέχετε τι αγοράζετε Στην samsung κάνεις zapping και μετά πρέπει να αλλάζεις και τις αναλογίες. Και οι δύο έχουν το τελευταίο upgrade
> 
> 
> Κανένας με sony, philips klp να μας ενημερώσει?


Εμένα μου το κάνει αυτό σε μια παλιά Sony Bravia που έχω.Αλλά με τον εξωτερικό δέκτη και αφού επέλεξα 16:9 στις γενικές ρυθμίσεις, είναι όλα κομπλέ.

----------


## nnn

Θα έχουμε γκρίνιες πάντως, στο σπίτι έχω και SD Mpeg4 δέκτη αλλά ΕΡΤHD γιοκ  :Razz:

----------


## PatriN

> Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος
> Επειδή την πάτησα
> oi LG το κάνoυν αυτόματα
> οι samsung όχι. Πρέπει να αλλάξεις εσύ τις αναλογίες
> 
> Καλαμπούρι..
>  Η LG είναι τριών ετών παλιά και 22άρα. Η samsung 3 ημερών και 32άρα. Προσέχετε τι αγοράζετε Στην samsung κάνεις zapping και μετά πρέπει να αλλάζεις και τις αναλογίες. Και οι δύο έχουν το τελευταίο upgrade
> 
> 
> Κανένας με sony, philips klp να μας ενημερώσει?


Μόλις γυρίσουμε σπίτι από τη δουλειά, θα ενημερώσουμε...

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είμαι της θεωρίας "οτι πληρώσεις παίρνεις". Sony 40άρα σχεδόν 4 ετών με δέκτη mpeg4...  :Respekt:

----------


## yuk

Στις Bravia 2 μπορείς να επιλέξεις για 4:3 προγράμματα, 16:9, 4:3 ή smart. Smart και 16:9 ουσιαστικά έχουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με το smart να είναι υποτίθεται πιο "έξυπνο" στη προβολή του κάδρου.

----------


## giantpow

Εγω που εχω μια grundig , εχει αρκετες επιλογες(auto,4:3,16:9,letterbox,subtitles ,panorama (αυτο ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι κανει )
Φυσικα εγω το εχω παντα στο 16:9 και αν πηγαινω σε 4:3 καναλια τα κανει strech ενω στο σκαι ας πουμε τα δειχνει κανονικα 16:9

----------


## dimitri_ns

[QUOTE=PatriN;4102885

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είμαι της θεωρίας "οτι πληρώσεις παίρνεις". Sony 40άρα σχεδόν 4 ετών με δέκτη mpeg4...  :Respekt: [/QUOTE]

Ισχύει στο περίπου. Υπάρχουν και τα φούμαρα γιά μεταξωτές κορδέλλες.
Την lg 22 την πήρα πριν τρία χρόνια για monitor σε pc, μου βγήκε και τηλεόραση. 
Την samsung την πήρα πρόσφατα, δεν μου περνούσε από το μυαλό ότι λείπει κάτι στοιχειώδες. 
Είναι θέμα μενού. Πρίν από πολλά χρόνια είχα πάρει μια 14αρα για το γραφείο, μάρκα blue sky (crt)  από τα carefour.  Το πιό εύχρηστο μενού που έχω δεί μέχρι τωρα

----------


## prodromosfan

sharp και sony το ιδιο με samsung, 
η LG ειναι μια χαρα, αρκει να μην εκοβε (software)  και διαφορες λειτουργιες

----------


## andm

Εγώ έκανα σκαν και βρήκα και της digea που νόμιζα ότι δεν τα πιάνω!

........Auto merged post: Pro_Killer96 πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> sharp και sony το ιδιο με samsung, 
> η LG ειναι μια χαρα, αρκει να μην εκοβε (software)  και διαφορες λειτουργιες


Δηλαδή;Δίνεις ένα παράδειγμα;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> sharp και sony το ιδιο με samsung, 
> η LG ειναι μια χαρα, αρκει να μην εκοβε (software)  και διαφορες λειτουργιες


Αν δεν σε κουράζω, τι ακριβώς κόβει?

----------


## prodromosfan

αναπαραγωγη avi/mkv μεσω usb στα φθηνα μοντελα, ενω κανονικα το επιτρεπουν.

----------


## Seitman

Πχ, στη σειρά LH2000 της LG, υπάρχει usb θύρα. Αλλά η θύρα (σύμφωνα με το manual, αλλά και με αναγραφή δίπλα στη θύρα στο πίσω μέρος της TV) είναι μόνο για χρήση από το service της LG. 

Υπάρχει όμως τρόπος να την ενεργοποιήσεις και να κοτσάρεις stickάκι ή εξωτερικό σκληρό για αναπαραγωγή media.  :Wink:

----------


## xolloth

εχω παρει προσφατα 2 lg,full hd 32" και 42"μπορω να πω απο τις φθηνοτερες της σειρας ld3,4 [lcd]και εχω να πω οτι εχουν φανταστικη εικονα και αξιζουν τα λεφτα τους με το παραπανω.

----------


## andm

εγώ έχω την m2362d και θυμάμαι(χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος) ότι τραγούδια παίζει από σκέτο usb..

----------


## dimitri_ns

Από την μικρή εμπειρία μου, τα usb και media players των τηλεοράσεων είναι για κλάματα, μερικά ανάλογα με το τι τους έχεις δόσει να παίξουν δεν κάνουν ούτε fastforward. Για να μην δίνω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι 50 και 100 και 200 ευρώ, έχω κολλήσει ένα laptop με hdmi, έχω πάρει και ένα usb tuner tv των 50 ευρώ και γράφω προγράμματα όταν λείπω και παίρνω και το laptop όταν φεύγω

----------


## prodromosfan

> εγώ έχω την m2362d και θυμάμαι(χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος) ότι τραγούδια παίζει από σκέτο usb..


τραγουδια και φωτογραφιες, 
με παλαιοτερο firmware επαιζε και avi.  :Smile:

----------


## andm

> τραγουδια και φωτογραφιες, 
> με παλαιοτερο firmware επαιζε και avi.


Ναι αλλά ποιος ο λόγος να το μπλοκάρουν;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ναι αλλά ποιος ο λόγος να το μπλοκάρουν;


οπως ειπε και ο seitman "Πως θα πουλησουν ακριβοτερα μοντέλα;"  :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

> Από την μικρή εμπειρία μου, τα usb και media players των τηλεοράσεων είναι για κλάματα, μερικά ανάλογα με το τι τους έχεις δόσει να παίξουν δεν κάνουν ούτε fastforward. Για να μην δίνω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι 50 και 100 και 200 ευρώ, έχω κολλήσει ένα laptop με hdmi, έχω πάρει και ένα usb tuner tv των 50 ευρώ και γράφω προγράμματα όταν λείπω και παίρνω και το laptop όταν φεύγω


Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο από την LG μου. Για τα λεφτά της είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## xinisteris

> Πχ, στη σειρά LH2000 της LG, υπάρχει usb θύρα. Αλλά η θύρα (σύμφωνα με το manual, αλλά και με αναγραφή δίπλα στη θύρα στο πίσω μέρος της TV) είναι μόνο για χρήση από το service της LG. 
> 
> Υπάρχει όμως τρόπος να την ενεργοποιήσεις και να κοτσάρεις stickάκι ή εξωτερικό σκληρό για αναπαραγωγή media.


Εγω έχω μια  LH2000 και την έκανα την τράμπα και παίζει και subtitles

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ την hackaρα τη δική μου την LH2000 και παίζει τα πάντα όλα...  :Innocent:

----------


## ardi21

> *Από την μικρή εμπειρία μου, τα usb και media players των τηλεοράσεων είναι για κλάματα, μερικά ανάλογα με το τι τους έχεις δόσει να παίξουν δεν κάνουν ούτε fastforward.* Για να μην δίνω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι 50 και 100 και 200 ευρώ, έχω κολλήσει ένα laptop με hdmi, έχω πάρει και ένα usb tuner tv των 50 ευρώ και γράφω προγράμματα όταν λείπω και παίρνω και το laptop όταν φεύγω


Της LCD samsung που εχω ειναι σουπερ ο player παντως. Ειδικα και του νεοτερου μοντελου που παιζει και DTS. Μοναδικο μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι δεν σου δινει δυνατοτηα για 16:9 απο usb. Λυνεται με custom firmware βεβαια απ΄'οτι εχω διαβασει. Δεν ξερω αν εχει λυθει στο νεο μοντελο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Της LCD samsung που εχω ειναι σουπερ ο player παντως. Ειδικα και του νεοτερου μοντελου που παιζει και DTS.


Βάλε wmv και προσπάθησε να πας μπρός- πίσω Κατέβασα όπερα, ήταν σε wmv, τζίφος. Εβαλα το usb στο λαπτοπ, και με το ασύρματο πληκτρολόγιο ήταν ο κόσμος αλλιώς. Ασε που στο laptop έχω συνδέσει και το στερεοφωνικό που δεν έχει optical για σύνδεση με tv

----------


## ardi21

> Βάλε wmv και προσπάθησε να πας μπρός- πίσω Κατέβασα όπερα, ήταν σε wmv, τζίφος.


Kανενα προβλημα. Σιγουρα δεν συγκρινεται με λαπτοπ αλλα για τα βασικα ειναι μια χαρα.

Τεσπα εχουμε ξεφυγει :Cool:

----------


## Georgevtr

> μηπως εχει ακουστει αν τα HD της ΕΡΤ θα τα περασει και η Nova μεσα απο το πακετο της?


όχι ακόμη.

----------


## Seitman

Μια που αναφέρθηκε η γόβα, παραθέτω post που έγινε σε άλλο forum...


*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*




			Νομίζω οτι η ΕΡΤ δεν προωθησε/διαφήμισε το θέμα HD όσο θα έπρεπε. Μίλησα με 2-3 φίλους, φανατικούς ποδoσφαιρόφιλους, και κανενας δεν ήξερε οτι οι ημιτελικοί θα μεταδωθούν σε HD. Ο ένας μάλιστα, όταν τον ρώτησα αν η τηλεοραση του μπορεί να παιξει σήμα HD, μου απαντησε "τι να το κάνω, δεν έχω Nova"!
		









 :Whistle:

----------


## andm

> Μια που αναφέρθηκε η γόβα, παραθέτω post που έγινε σε άλλο forum...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ..ούτε εγώ θα το ήξερα αν δεν το έβλεπα εδώ στο φόρουμ!Κάτι λέει στην διαφήμιση του αγώνα σήμερα αλλά αν δεν ξέρεις δεν βγάζεις άκρη! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Seitman

Ως προς το πρώτο σκέλος που αφορά την ενημέρωση συμφωνώ. Αλλά το "τι να το κάνω το HD, δεν έχω γόβα" είναι  :Wall:

----------


## andm

> Ως προς το πρώτο σκέλος που αφορά την ενημέρωση συμφωνώ. Αλλά το "τι να το κάνω το HD, δεν έχω γόβα" είναι


Τους μπέρδεψε η διαφήμιση!
-Έχει high definition?
-Έχεις nova?

Λογικό είναι να μπερδευτούν! :Razz:

----------


## amoyda

οι Δυτικοι και νοτιοι δεν εχουν δικαιωματα στα ψηφιακα;; :Thumb down:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Την είδα την διαφήμιση.
Απλά έλεγε στο τέλος ότι θα μεταδωθεί σε υψηλή ευκρίνεια.Ούτε κανένα HD logo ούτε κάτι άλλο.
Για μένα έχει γίνει επίτηδες έτσι.Προφανώς δεν θέλουν να το πολυδιαφημίσουν.
Αλλιώς θα είχε βουίξει ο τόπος.

----------


## Sunseeker

> Τους μπέρδεψε η διαφήμιση!
> -Έχει high definition?
> -Έχεις nova?
> 
> Λογικό είναι να μπερδευτούν!



και εγω που κοροιδευω τους διαφημιστες για τις αστειες διαφημησεις τους 

που να ξερα ο κακομηρης οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τις περνουν στα σοβαρα

 :Smile:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## andm

> και εγω που κοροιδευω τους διαφημιστες για τις αστειες διαφημησεις τους 
> 
> που να ξερα ο κακομηρης οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τις περνουν στα σοβαρα


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Εμμμ...άμα ο άλλος δνε ξέρει γρι!Τι περιμένεις;(δεν το λέω για να προσβάλω τους γνωστούς του seitman-γενικά μιλάω)

----------


## giantpow

> Εγω έχω μια  LH2000 και την έκανα την τράμπα και παίζει και subtitles


Εγω αυτη την32 " grundig που ανεφερα πιο πανω ,οταν την πηραμε δεν ηξερα καν οτι ειχε usb.  :Whistle: 
Μετα διαπιστωσα στο Manual οτι πεζει avi και εξωτερικους srt υποτιτλους! 
Τωρα τα περναω ολα σε ενα flashaki και τα βλεπω..
Και μ'αρεσει που την ειχαμε παρει για φθηνη. :Worthy:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, γιατί εγώ στα κανάλια ΕΡΤ1, ΕΡΤ3, ΝΕΤ κτλ δεν βλέπω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ? μόνο ήχο εχω!! :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 
αυτό γίνεται στα νεότερα της ΕΡΤ και το κάνει τελικά ο crypto redi 200, στον XORO HRT 7500 τα δειχνει! καμια ιδέα κανεις? μεχρι χτες επαιζαν και στους 2!!!

----------


## Seitman

Γιατί μάλλον έχεις mpeg2 αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Καλησπέρα, γιατί εγώ στα κανάλια ΕΡΤ1, ΕΡΤ3, ΝΕΤ κτλ δεν βλέπω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ? μόνο ήχο εχω!!
> αυτό γίνεται στα νεότερα της ΕΡΤ και το κάνει τελικά ο crypto redi 200, στον XORO HRT 7500 τα δειχνει! καμια ιδέα κανεις? μεχρι χτες επαιζαν και στους 2!!!


Τα κανάλια αυτά από σήμερα εκπέμπουνε σε mpeg4. αν έχεις mpeg2 αποκωδικοποιητή, θα ακούς μόνο ήχο

----------


## MANTHES

Kαι εγω ειχα αναλογο προβλημα οπου ειχα μονο ηχο. Το προβλημα λυθηκε κανοντας ξανα αναζητηση των καναλιων

----------


## nnn

Κάνε ένα rescan να δεις.

----------


## Seitman

Έχεις εξωτερικό δέκτη MANTHES?

Εγώ με τον ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό δέκτη της TV δεν είχα τέτοιες "αναγούλες".

----------


## MANTHES

Εξωτερικο. Με την ευκαιρια σε μια σαμσουνγκ που εχει ενσωματωμενο δεκτη παρατηρησα ειδωλο ενω στα αναλογικα καναλια και στα dvd δεν εχει αναλογο προβλημα

----------


## jig

Έχω σκαναρει 3-4 φορες αλλα τίποτα
Εχουν αλλάξει τα  cine δλδ έχει γινει cine/sport+ κλπ, αλλα τα υπόλοιπα ΕΤ1 ΝΕΤ ΕΤ3 συνεχίζω να τα βλέπω αναλογικά
SAMSUNG B750

----------


## MAuVE

Σχετικά με το κόστος παραγωγής προγραμμάτων σε HD:

α) Όπως ελέχθη τα σημαντικά γεγονότα (events) παράγονται πλέον σε HD. 
Αν κάποιος σταθμός θέλει SD, η οικονομικότερη μέθοδος είναι να λάβει το HD και μ' έναν down-converter να το κατεβάσει σε SD. 
Αυτό αφορά το pool σήμα (αυτό που λαμβάνουν όλοι οι αποδέκτες με τον international ήχο). 
Για τα uni-laterals εισχωρεί ο παράγων κόστος κυκλώματος και το πράγμα παίζεται.

β) Παραγωγές που έχουν γυρισθεί σε κινηματογραφικό film έχουν ένα ελάχιστο ώς αμελητέο επιπρόσθετο κόστος για να εκπεμφθούν σε HD.

γ) Οι ζωντανές παραγωγές στο studio ή σ' εξωτερικούς χώρους φέρουν το απαγορευτικό κόστος λόγω του οποίου ένας σταθμός θα το σκεφθεί 100 φορές πριν το "γυρίσει" σε 100% HD. 
Και το κόστος αυτό δεν αφορά μόνον τον HD εξοπλισμό. 
Οι εξοπλισμός είναι επένδυση one-off και ως εκ τούτου αντιμετωπίζεται.
Το αυξημένο κόστος παραγωγής είναι αυτό που κοστίζει. 
Συγκεκριμένα: σκηνικά, φωτισμοί, μακιγιάζ, ρούχα κ.λ.π. πρέπει να είναι καλύτερα γιατί η λεπτομέρεια τώρα διακρίνεται, δεν κρύβεται πίσω από το γενικό "φλου" του SD. 
Από την άλλη ο χρυσοπληρωμένος παρουσιαστής/παρουσιάστρια δείχνει πλέον την ηλικία του. 

Μία ενδιάμεση "μεσοβέζικη" λύση είναι το up-conversion της SD παραγωγής για εκπομπή HD.

Το κανάλι της ευρυδιανομής (broadcasting) είναι ο πλέον αδύνατος κρίκος (από πλευράς ποιότητας σήματος) της αλυσίδας studio - οικιακή τηλεόραση.
Αν δεν το δει κανείς δεν το πιστεύει, πόσο καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας λαμβάνει ο θεατής με αυτή την μέθοδο.

Το είχα προτείνει εδώ και χρόνια, αλλά οι ιθύνοντες της ΕΡΤ φοβούνται το "κράξιμο" που θα τους ρίξουν οι ιδιωτικοί για αυτό το ψευτο-HD. 

Προσωπικά πίστευα και πιστεύω ότι μία τεχνική που βελτιώνει την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας χωρίς να επιβαρύνει το κόστος και χωρίς να πλασάρεται σαν κάτι που δεν είναι, είναι απόλυτα θεμιτή και προς το συμφέρον όλων.

Ας ελπίσουμε τελικά να αλλάξουν γνώμη, γιατί 100% HD με τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα θα κάνουμε πολλά χρόνια να δούμε.

----------


## pskouras

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά…

Ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω που θα εκπέμπει HD η ΕΡΤ (Ποια περιοχή)? Πχ στην Καλαμάτα νομίζω ότι δεν πιάνουμε καθόλου τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ… όποτε θα μπορούμε να δούμε HD το ματς?

----------


## Seitman

Δυστυχώς όχι φίλε μου.

----------


## balander

Μια ερώτηση:

Η ERT HD εκτός από τον αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου θα δείχνει και τίποτα άλλο, ή μόνο τους αγώνες που αναγράφονται;

----------


## xolloth

λογικα πρεπει να βγαλει καποιο προγραμμα για ενημερωση του κοινου.
τωρα οσον αφορα το πιλοτικο,"ουδεν μονιμοτερον του προσωρινου".

----------


## thanoolhs

> Μια ερώτηση:
> 
> Η ERT HD εκτός από τον αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου θα δείχνει και τίποτα άλλο, ή μόνο τους αγώνες που αναγράφονται;


Ολα τα λεφτα θα ειναι αν βαλει και ντοκιμαντερ :Worthy:

----------


## Seitman

Ε όλο και κάτι θα βάλει.

----------


## balander

Ναι αυτό λέω, αύριο θα έχει τίποτα από το πρωί ή θα έρθει βράδυ για να δείξει τον αγώνα μόνο και μετά πάλι το logo ...

Θα δούμε. Ελπίζω να το πάρει στα σοβαρά το όλο θέμα και να έχει κανένα ωραίο πρόγραμμα εκτός φυσικά από τις live αναμεταδόσεις αγώνων  :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

Ας κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή. Σιγά σιγά θα "γεμίσουν" το πρόγραμμά τους.

----------


## djuan1988

Στο πρόγραμμα υπάρχουν ήδη τα εξής: 




> Σε συνέχεια της πρώτης μετάδοσης του αγώνα Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης – Μπαρτσελόνα, στις 27 Απριλίου 2011, η ΕΡΤ προγραμματίζει παράλληλες μεταδόσεις και σε σύστημα υψηλής ευκρίνειας των παρακάτω γεγονότων:
> 
> - Ημιτελικός Champions League: Μαντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ – Σάλκε, στις 4/5/2011
> - Final 4 Euroleague Basketball: 6 και 8/5/2011
> - Διαγωνισμός τραγουδιού Eurovision 2011 (Ημιτελικοί και τελικός): 10, 12 και 14/5/2011
> - Τελικός UEFA Champions League: 28/5/2011
> - Τελική φάση τουρνουά τένις Roland Garros: 31/5/2011 – 5/6/2011


Πηγή: http://goo.gl/tppNQ

----------


## Kerato

Είπαμε: ημιτελικούς και τελικό CL, final4 euroleague και eurovision.
Αυτά θα δείξει προς το παρόν σε HD.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ο δέκτης Crypto Redi 200 είναι καθαρά mpeg2-4 αφού δειχνει ολα τα άλλα! και ειναι και καινουριος! θα δοκιμασω ξανασκανάρισμα να δω! τι να πω.... o xoro που έχω ειναι ποιό παλιός και τα δείχνει!

----------


## Seitman

Δοκίμασε να διαγράψεις τα παλιά "μπουκέτα" και να ξανασκανάρεις.

----------


## Andreaslar

Ίσως βάζει αθλητικά σε μαγνητοσκόπηση, ταινίες ή ντοκιμαντέρ.
Διότι όπως ανέφεραν στην ανακοίνωση, τα δικαιώματα για SD/HD είναι τα ίδια.

Πάντως πρέπει να έχει γυρίσει και η ΕΡΤ συμπαραγωγές σε HD:
Μια απο αυτές είναι το "Άμυνα Ζώνης"




> http://www.nooz.gr/page.ashx?pid=9&aid=105978&cid=153
> ...Η σειρά Αμυνα Ζώνης αποτελεί μια παραγωγή της BAD MOVIES, σε συνεργασία με την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Επιπλέον, για πρώτη φορά ελληνική τηλεοπτική σειρά θα προβληθεί στο εξωτερικό, στη Γερμανία, ως συμπαραγωγή της BAD MOVIES με την ZDF Enterprises. *Η Αμυνα Ζώνης είναι η πρώτη ελληνική τηλεοπτική παραγωγή που γυρίζεται σε high definition video, εξασφαλίζοντας την καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα εικόνας και ήχου.*....

----------


## Nikiforos

Εντάξει μετά από αυτόματη αναζήτηση όλα καλα! thanks!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis159

Όλα καλά τελικά και εδώ! Ανυπομονώ να δω τον αγώνα αύριο! Καλή μας αρχή λοιπόν και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## janisxt

Σε εμας που εχουμε τηλεοράσεις sd(1366x768)-με mpeg4- τι βλέπουμε απο το ερτ-HD.

----------


## andm

> Είπαμε: ημιτελικούς και τελικό CL, final4 euroleague και eurovision.
> Αυτά θα δείξει προς το παρόν σε HD.


Και τέννις φίλε!!Μην το ξεχνάμε!!Τελικός roland garos,όλα τα λ7

----------


## sotos65

> Σε εμας που εχουμε τηλεοράσεις sd(1366x768)-με mpeg4- τι βλέπουμε απο το ερτ-HD.


HD! Η τηλεόραση σου δεν είναι SD, HD είναι (ή έστω HD ready, όπως συνηθίζουν να λένε όσες δεν έχουν ανάλυση 1920Χ1080).

----------


## user12345

Έχω αγοράσει πρόσφατα από το Πλαίσιο τον αποκωδικοποιητή Turbo-X HD1000. Πρόκειται για High Definition αποκωδικοποιητή, πιστοποιημένο από την DIGEA, και (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα) προσφέρει πλήρη συμβατότητα με ψηφιακό σήμα ΜPEG-4/MPEG-2 των καναλιών εθνικής εμβέλειας.
Αν και με τα προγράμματα της DIGEA δεν παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα, με τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ (ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ-1, ΕΤ-3 και ERT-HD) παρουσιάζεται ένα συνεχές και αποσυντονισμένο σήμα, κάτι σαν συνεχόμενο "pixel-ιασμα" στην οθόνη, στο 90% των περιπτώσεων που προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με αυτά. Εχω TV HD, μένω στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Εχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα περι του θέματος? 
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κινηθώ προς την αγορά κάποιου άλλου πιο αξιόπιστου αποκωδικοποιητή?
Αν ναι, ποιά θα ήταν η πρότάσή σας? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## nrakos

Μου προέκυψε το εξής πρόβλημα σε samsung με μοντούλα της neotion. Συγκεκριμένα έχω την le37a558 και από σήμερα τα ψηφιακά ετ1,νετ,ετ3 που γύρισαν σε mpeg4 κάνουν συνεχείς διακοπές στον ήχο. Στα κανάλια της digea κανένα πρόβλημα. Έκανα ξανά σάρωση,τίποτα. Έβαλα μια μοντούλα fta (γιατί τη φοράω inderto) πάλι τα ίδια. Σε άλλη παλαιότερη samsung (le26s86) και οι δύο μοντούλες παίζουν οκ. Η ισχύς σήματος 85%. Παίζει ρόλο που είναι σε 64QAM ενώ της digea 16QAM; :Thinking: 
(Για ERTHD ούτε λόγος με αυτές τις κάρτες :No no: )

----------


## djuan1988

> Έχω αγοράσει πρόσφατα από το Πλαίσιο τον αποκωδικοποιητή Turbo-X HD1000. Πρόκειται για High Definition αποκωδικοποιητή, πιστοποιημένο από την DIGEA, και (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα) προσφέρει πλήρη συμβατότητα με ψηφιακό σήμα ΜPEG-4/MPEG-2 των καναλιών εθνικής εμβέλειας.
> Αν και με τα προγράμματα της DIGEA δεν παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα, με τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ (ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ-1, ΕΤ-3 και ERT-HD) παρουσιάζεται ένα συνεχές και αποσυντονισμένο σήμα, κάτι σαν συνεχόμενο "pixel-ιασμα" στην οθόνη, στο 90% των περιπτώσεων που προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με αυτά. Εχω TV HD, μένω στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Εχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα περι του θέματος? 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κινηθώ προς την αγορά κάποιου άλλου πιο αξιόπιστου αποκωδικοποιητή?
> Αν ναι, ποιά θα ήταν η πρότάσή σας? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζει και ο πατέρας μου με τον αποκωδικοποιητή Xoro 7600 και τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ (στην περιοχή των Γιαννιτσών). Δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως ακόμη τι φταίει. Μου φαίνεται ωστόσο λίγο περίεργο.

----------


## npil

ερωτηση: επειδη η tv που εχω εχει συνδεση μονο scart και av αν συνδεσω hd αποκωδ. θα παιζει hd ?

----------


## frap

Φοβάμαι πως το scart δε μπορεί να ανεβάσει τέτοια ανάλυση...
Επιπλέον εάν η tv σου έχει μόνο scart και av, μάλλον δεν υποστηρίζει καν τέτοια ανάλυση αλλά απλό PAL 576p.

Οπότε...

----------


## Seitman

Για αυτούς που έχουν προβλήματα ήχου/εικόνας με εξωτερικό αποκωδικοποιητή:

Διαγράψτε τις υπάρχουσες συχνότητες από τον δέκτη και κάντε ξανά scan.

----------


## gkagg

Καλημέρα. Έκανα και εγώ scan σήμερα και βρήκα το ERT HD. Μέχρι στιγμής το logo δείχνει. Στο info λέει HD 1080i... TV: Samsung LE37B530. Περιοχή Ν. Ερυθραία... οπότε μάλλον όλα βαίνουν καλώς!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και σε μένα στον Crystal HD όλα καλά με το νέο scannarisma.Όλα τα νέα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ συν το HD.
Υπάρχει τρόπος σε αυτόν τον δέκτη να δω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το κάθε κανάλι, όπωw bitrate κλπ?Το μόνο που μου βγάζει στο info είναι πόσο δυνατό είναι (γύρω στα 75% παίζουν όλα) και τα mhz.

----------


## kinezos69

*ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις για την ΕΡΤ HD απο την ΕΡΤ*

http://www.ert.gr/images/stories/FAQs_for_ERTHD.pdf

----------


## jimmakosx

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!!!

----------


## cris4524

> *ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις για την ΕΡΤ HD απο την ΕΡΤ*
> 
> http://www.ert.gr/images/stories/FAQs_for_ERTHD.pdf


Πολύ καλό!!! :Worthy: 
Ευχαριστώ!!! :Smile:

----------


## Siba

Τι ωρα ειναι σημερα το _ Ρεάλ  Μαδρίτης  –  Μπαρτσελόνα  (Ημιτελικός  UEFA Champions League)_ ?

Κοιτα που θα κατσω να δω μπαλα (εστω και για λιγο) που δεν εχω δει ποτε, μονο και μονο γιατι θα ειναι HD :ROFL:

----------


## user9

> Κοιτα που θα κατσω να δω μπαλα (εστω και για λιγο) που δεν εχω δει ποτε, μονο και μονο γιατι θα ειναι HD


Μην το λες αυτόοοο!!! Δημιουργείς αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό...  :Razz: 

21:45 -> Champions League Time

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και γω στο πρόγραμμα κανονικά για σήμερα!!
Για εγγραφή θέλει κάτι ιδιαίτερο στο USB disk?Ή απλά το συνδέεις και είσαι οκ?

----------


## balander

Για καταστρατήγηση του νομικού πλαισίου που διέπει την λειτουργία της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς, κάνει λόγο η ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ (Ενωση Ιδιωτικών Τηλεοπτικών Σταθμών Εθνικής Εμβέλειας), σε ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε πριν από λίγο με αφορμή τη μετάδοση οπτικοακουστικού περιεχομένου υψηλής ευκρίνειας από το δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα.

Η Ένωση των Ιδιωτικών Τηλεοπτικών Σταθμών εθνικής εμβέλειας, στη μακροσκελή ανακοίνωσή της, εκφράζει τις ενστάσεις της και για το θέμα της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης όπου ειδικότερα ενόψει της μετάβασης σε ψηφιακή εκπομπή στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλίας, επισημαίνει ότι η ΕΡΤ θα έπρεπε να προχωρήσει στη διακοπή του αναλογικού σήματος, όπως θα πράξουν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, προκειμένου να διευκολύνει το εγχείρημα.

Αναλυτικά η ανακοίνωση της ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ:



Η Ε.Ρ.Τ. Α.Ε. καταστρατηγεί με προκλητικό τρόπο το νομικό πλαίσιο της πολιτείας για τη λειτουργία της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς αλλά και για τη μετάβαση στην επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.



Οι πρόσφατες ανακοινώσεις της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. σχετικά με την πρόθεσή της α) να δημιουργήσει αυθαίρετα το κανάλι ERT HD όπου θα εκπέμπει πρόγραμμα σε Υψηλή Ευκρίνεια κατά τη διάρκεια της Ψηφιακής Μετάβασης και β) να μην συμμορφωθεί με το νομικό πλαίσιο που καθορίζουν οι προβλέψεις της πολιτείας για την ψηφιακή μετάβαση (τις οποίες είχε συναποδεχθεί κατά τη δημόσια διαβούλευση), παράλληλα με την άρνησή της να τερματίσει τις αναλογικές εκπομπές από το κέντρο εκπομπής Δοβρούτσι στις 27 Μαΐου 2011, προκαλούν την αντίθεση του συνόλου των Ιδιωτικών Τηλεοπτικών Σταθμών Εθνικής Εμβέλειας. 



Παράλληλα η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. εξακολουθεί, παρά τις επανειλημμένες προφορικές και έγγραφες διαμαρτυρίες της ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ στην πολιτεία, να εκπέμπει παράνομα και αυθαίρετα 5 ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς στο τηλεοπτικό φάσμα που προορίζεται για την μετάβαση καθώς και να εκπέμπει αναλογικά τους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3 από το κέντρο εκπομπής «Πλάκα» στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, 6 μήνες μετά την ψηφιακή μετάβαση στο συγκεκριμένο κέντρο.



Οι συμπεριφορές αυτές αποτελούν πλέον σαφή απόδειξη ότι η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.: α) αντιμετωπίζει τη νομιμότητα και τους ανταγωνιστές της ιδιωτικούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς με την νοοτροπία του πάλαι ποτέ κρατικού μονοπωλίου, καταστρατηγώντας τόσο το πνεύμα όσο και το γράμμα του νόμου που αφορά στους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς και τη διαδικασία αδειοδότησής τους και β) δεν συμμορφώνεται στις υποχρεώσεις του Παρόχου δικτύου που απορρέουν από το νόμο και τις προβλέψεις περί αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού για τη συγκεκριμένη δραστηριότητα. Αναφορικά δε με την διαδικασία της ψηφιακής μετάβασης εξακολουθεί να την αντιμετωπίζει με επιπολαιότητα, υπεροψία, αυτιστικό εγωκεντρισμό και παντελή έλλειψη υπευθυνότητας απέναντι στον Έλληνα τηλεθεατή, ακυρώνοντας στην πράξη την πρωτοβουλία του Υπουργείου Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων για τη δημιουργία επιτροπής συντονισμού της ψηφιακής μετάβασης, στην οποία και συμμετέχει. 



Ως επιστέγασμα της ανωτέρω συμπεριφοράς, η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. προσκαλεί και προκαλεί τους ιδιωτικούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς εθνικής εμβέλειας καθώς και τον Πάροχο δικτύου Digea Α.Ε. να την ακολουθήσουν στην παρανομία της, παρότι γνωρίζει καλά ότι το νομικό και τεχνικό πλαίσιο που καθορίζει την ψηφιακή εκπομπή στην περίοδο της μετάβασης αποκλείει την δυνατότητα εκπομπής οποιουδήποτε νέου προγράμματος πριν την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας αδειοδότησης, πόσο μάλλον αυτό να είναι σε υψηλή ευκρίνεια, ανάλυση που απαιτεί υπερδιπλάσια χωρητικότητα από ένα πρόγραμμα απλής ευκρίνειας, όπως αυτά που προβλέπεται να εκπέμπονται κατά τη διάρκεια της Ψηφιακής Μετάβασης. 



Εκτός των άλλων με τις συγκεκριμένες ενέργειες αποπροσανατολίζεται και μπερδεύεται το τηλεοπτικό κοινό, εισάγονται από το παράθυρο αυθαίρετες προδιαγραφές εκπομπής εκτός χρόνου, προγραμματισμού και συντεταγμένης διαδικασίας. Υπονομεύεται έτσι συνολικά η ήδη προβληματική διαδικασία ενημέρωσης του κοινού από την οποία η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. επιδεικτικά απέχει, παρά τα εξαιρετικά υψηλά κονδύλια αρκετών δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων Ευρώ που έχει απορροφήσει τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια με στόχο ακριβώς την προώθηση της Ψηφιακής Μετάβασης. 



Η εκπομπή προγράμματος High Definition για ελεύθερη λήψη απαιτεί έκδοση προδιαγραφών που πρέπει να εκδοθούν παράλληλα με τις προδιαγραφές αμφίδρομων αλλά και κρυπτογραφημένων υπηρεσιών, όπως έχει γίνει και στις άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης. Έτσι διασφαλίζεται η καλή λειτουργία όλων των συσκευών λήψης της αγοράς ώστε να προστατεύονται οι καταναλωτές από λανθασμένες αγορές ή αγορά συσκευών που πρέπει να αντικαταστήσουν μερικούς μήνες αργότερα. Με αυτήν την απρογραμμάτιστη, ασυντόνιστη και άκαιρη κίνηση η πλειονότητα των τηλεθεατών κινδυνεύει να μην είναι σε θέση να δει τις συγκεκριμένες εκπομπές και να δημιουργηθεί χάος. 



Τέλος, ερωτηματικά προκαλεί η εμμονή τόσο της σημερινής Διοίκησης της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. όσο και της αμέσως προηγούμενης να εκπέμψει το κρατικό κανάλι εσπευσμένα πρόγραμμα Υψηλής Ανάλυσης, πάση θυσία, διαταράσσοντας τις ισορροπίες της αγοράς και την εύθραυστη διαδικασία της Ψηφιακής Μετάβασης. Και όλα αυτά παρά τις πολλές προκλήσεις που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει η κρατική τηλεόραση καθώς και την δεδηλωμένη αδυναμία της να παράγει πρωτογενές υλικό Υψηλής Ευκρίνειας που θα καταστούσε δυνατή τη δημιουργία μιας σοβαρής και ολοκληρωμένης πρότασης προς τον τηλεθεατή. Η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση με την εκπομπή αποσπασματικών εκπομπών κάτω από τον μανδύα του «πιλοτικού προγράμματος» θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί σαν δωρεάν διαφήμιση και επίδειξη των δυνατοτήτων της συγκεκριμένης τεχνολογίας τη στιγμή που η μόνη πλατφόρμα που διέθεσε πρόσφατα τέτοιου είδους προγράμματα και δύναται να ωφεληθεί από αυτή είναι η σχεδόν μονοπωλιακή σήμερα ιδιωτική δορυφορική συνδρομητική πλατφόρμα, που συνδέεται προνομιακά με την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. με ανανεούμενες, από το 1993, ειδικές συμβάσεις. 



Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι αυτές οι συμπεριφορές δεν εκφράζουν τη συνολική προσέγγιση της πολιτείας απέναντι στην τηλεοπτική αγορά και την Ψηφιακή Μετάβαση και περιμένουμε την άμεση παρέμβασή της ώστε να αποκατασταθεί η νομιμότητα που θα μας επιτρέψει να εξακολουθήσουμε την πορεία στην Ψηφιακή Μετάβαση, μια πορεία που έχουμε υποστηρίξει με μεγάλη υπευθυνότητα απέναντι στον τηλεθεατή μέχρι σήμερα με μεγάλο κόστος, σε μια περίοδο που συνολικά η τηλεοπτική βιομηχανία αντιμετωπίζει τη μεγαλύτερη οικονομική κρίση στην ιστορία της.

----------


## nnn



----------


## Seitman

Τι μας λες...

Ε ρε πίσσα και πούπουλα που χρειάζονται κάποιοι

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τέλος, ερωτηματικά προκαλεί η εμμονή τόσο της σημερινής Διοίκησης της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. όσο και της αμέσως προηγούμενης να εκπέμψει το κρατικό κανάλι εσπευσμένα πρόγραμμα Υψηλής Ανάλυσης, πάση θυσία, διαταράσσοντας τις ισορροπίες της αγοράς και την εύθραυστη διαδικασία της Ψηφιακής Μετάβασης.


Ξύδι λέμε.
Φάγανε τα λυσσακά τους.

Τι έγινε παιδάκια, δε θέλουμε να βάλουμε το χέρι στη τσέπη και μας πείραξε που το κανε η ΕΡΤ?

Περαστικά.

----------


## Seitman

Είναι απλό ή μυλόξυδο nnn?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nnn

> Είναι απλό ή μυλόξυδο nnn?


απλό από το χύμα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Γιατί μπερδεύτηκαν / χάθηκαν κάποια από τα κανάλια που είχα συντονίσει, από τη στιγμή που άρχισε η αναμετάδοση του καναλιού ΕΡΤ HD; Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να τα επαναφέρω; 

Έχω αποκωδικοποιητή SD αλλά δεν μπορώ να λάβω το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD. Τι συμβαίνει; 

(Από την σελίδα της Crystal Audio)

----------


## jimmakosx

Εγώ αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως την ΕΡΤ την πληρώνουμε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια! Ας την αφήσουνε επιτέλους να κάνει και κάτι που θα ανταποκρίνεται στα απίστευτα έσοδα που έχει μέσω τον λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ. Στη τελική εφόσον τους πληρώνουμε θέλουμε και την καλύτερη δυνατή εικόνα και ναι ας πιούν πολύ ξυδάκι!!!!

----------


## aiolos.01

Μόνο το σήμα δείχνει προς το παρόν. Αλλά το δείχνει πολύ ωραία  :Razz: 
Άντε επιτέλους να κάνουν και κάτι χρήσιμο με τα λεφτά που παίρνουν απο τους λογαριασμους τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## oxyd

Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ! Θέλουμε να πηγαίνουμε μπροστά, να είμαστε πρωτοπόροι! Δεν θέλουμε το απαρχαιωμένο 4:3 αναλογικό και SD σήμα των ιδιωτικών! Εύγε και εύχομαι να δικαιωθεί και στα δικαστήρια (αν φτάσει εκεί η υπόθεση).

----------


## Dimitris

*Spoiler:*







> Η εκπομπή προγράμματος High Definition για ελεύθερη λήψη απαιτεί έκδοση προδιαγραφών που πρέπει να εκδοθούν παράλληλα με τις προδιαγραφές αμφίδρομων αλλά και κρυπτογραφημένων υπηρεσιών, όπως έχει γίνει και στις άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης. Έτσι διασφαλίζεται η καλή λειτουργία όλων των συσκευών λήψης της αγοράς ώστε να προστατεύονται οι καταναλωτές από λανθασμένες αγορές ή αγορά συσκευών που πρέπει να αντικαταστήσουν μερικούς μήνες αργότερα. Με αυτήν την απρογραμμάτιστη, ασυντόνιστη και άκαιρη κίνηση η πλειονότητα των τηλεθεατών κινδυνεύει να μην είναι σε θέση να δει τις συγκεκριμένες εκπομπές και να δημιουργηθεί χάος.







Για μένα εδώ είναι το ζουμί. Προφανώς τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια θέλουν να προσφέρουν HD σαν συνδρομητική υπηρεσία και η ΕΡΤ τους τα χάλασε.

----------


## Seitman

Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε, αλλά στην "ανακοίνωση" συνδυάζουν το περιεχόμενο HD με αμφίδρομο και κρυπτογραφημένο περιεχόμενο...  :Whip: 

Τους χάλασαν την πιάτσα.

----------


## andm

> Μόνο το σήμα δείχνει προς το παρόν. *Αλλά το δείχνει πολύ ωραία* 
> Άντε επιτέλους να κάνουν και κάτι χρήσιμο με τα λεφτά που παίρνουν απο τους λογαριασμους τόσα χρόνια.


Και μένα μ'αρέσει!Εκεί ακίνητο!  :Razz: 
Τώρα οι άλλοι γιατί τρώγωνται;τι φοβούνται;

----------


## Seitman

Με πρόλαβε ο συνονόματος  :Innocent:

----------


## andm

Ναι τώρα κατάλαβα και'γω, απλά δεν είχα δει τα μυνήματα μέχρι να στείλω

----------


## flamelab

> Και μένα μ'αρέσει!Εκεί ακίνητο! 
> Τώρα οι άλλοι γιατί τρώγωνται;τι φοβούνται;



"Φοβούνται" ότι θα "πρεπει" τωρα να βγάλουν κι αυτοί HD γιατι τους χαλασε την πιατσα  :Razz: 

Ξέρω φθηνο φθηνό ξύδι, να 'χουν για ... χρόνια  :Twisted Evil: 

Υ.Γ: Πως της πάει της Μελέτη το 16:9  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

> Για μένα εδώ είναι το ζουμί. Προφανώς τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια θέλουν να προσφέρουν HD σαν συνδρομητική υπηρεσία και η ΕΡΤ τους τα χάλασε.


Εδώ γελάνε, ο Αντ1 δείχνει ποδόσφαιρο με πχιότητα 240άρι video του Youtube και οι άλλοι ούτε σωστό 16:9 δεν μπορούν και μιλάνε για συνδρομές ?

----------


## apok

> Για μένα εδώ είναι το ζουμί. Προφανώς τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια θέλουν να προσφέρουν HD σαν συνδρομητική υπηρεσία και η ΕΡΤ τους τα χάλασε.


Sorry αλλά και η ΕΡΤ συνδρομητικά την δίνει  :Wink:

----------


## andm

επειδή είμαι ολίγον άσχετος..240άρι είναι καλή ποιότητα έτσι;Αλλά είναι και αυτό 4:3,ή όχι;

----------


## Seitman

> Sorry αλλά και η ΕΡΤ συνδρομητικά την δίνει


Σαφώς και τη δίνει συνδρομητικά, αλλά μάλλον οι μάγκες θέλουν να ορίσουν "χοντρή" συνδρομή για το HD που θέλουν να παράσχουν  :Wink:

----------


## andm

> Σαφώς και τη δίνει συνδρομητικά, αλλά μάλλον οι μάγκες θέλουν να ορίσουν "χοντρή" συνδρομή για το HD που θέλουν να παράσχουν


Θα'λεγα τώρα τι θα πάρουν αλλά δεν είναι πρέπον!!

----------


## Dimitris

Ε της ΕΡΤ είναι μια αναγκαστική συνδρομή. Στα ιδιωτικά δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς να τους την πληρώσεις  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Αυτοί όμως θέλουν... Και θέλουν και επιδότηση από το κράτος.  :Evil:

----------


## andm

Ναι γιατί δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα με τα οικονομικά!Ειδικά με τις διαφημίσεις.Ο Άλφα έχει ελάχιστες==>Λιγότερα έσοδα!

----------


## euri

> Sorry αλλά και η ΕΡΤ συνδρομητικά την δίνει


Τσου!

Άμα συνδέσεις τηλεοπτικό δέκτη σε γεννήτρια ρεύματος (άρα δεν πληρώνεις ΕΡΤ μέσω λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ), μπορείς να λάβεις το πρόγραμμα, χωρίς να είσαι παράνομος.

Άμα συνδέσεις πιάτο/δορυφορικό δέκτη σε οποιαδήποτε πηγή ρεύματος δεν μπορείς να δεις γova ( :Razz: ) αν δεν έχεις πληρώσει τη συνδρομή σου, παρά μόνο με μη νόμιμους τρόπους.

----------


## Seitman

Σωστό και αυτό.

----------


## andm

Ακραίο αλλά σωστό....

----------


## npil

> Φοβάμαι πως το scart δε μπορεί να ανεβάσει τέτοια ανάλυση...
> Επιπλέον εάν η tv σου έχει μόνο scart και av, μάλλον δεν υποστηρίζει καν τέτοια ανάλυση αλλά απλό PAL 576p.
> 
> Οπότε...


ναι μια απλη lcd tv 4:3 ειναι με συνδεσεις μονο RCA -SCART- DVI .

Δεν ξερω αν βαλω hdmi σε scart η καποιο αλλο καλωδιο αν αξιζει?

----------


## alex24

Προς ενημερωση για οσους μενουν δτην ευρυτερη περιοχη της Ηπειρου και της Αιτωλοκαρνανιας,καθορίστηκε το χρονοδιάγραμμα λειτουργίας των κέντρων ψηφιακής εκπομπής για το 2011, όπου τα Ακαρνανικά περιλαμβάνονται στο σχεδιασμό για τον ερχόμενο Σεπτέμβρη, τόσο για τους σταθμούς της Digea (Mega, Ant1, Star, Skai, Alter, Μακεδονία TV και Alpha) όσο και για το μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ (ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1, ΕΤ3, Βουλή, Sport+, Prisma+, Cine+ και ΡΙΚ)->Kαλυπτει την ευρητερη περιοχη Πρεβεζας,Aρτας και Κερκυρας στο νοτιο και κεντρικο μερος του νησιου.Ενα μήνα μετά (Οκτώβριος 2011), η ΕΡΤ σκοπεύει να ξεκινήσει την ψηφιακή εκπομπή και από τους Λιγγιάδες, καλύπτοντας έτσι τα Ιωάννινα, περιοχές της Θεσπρωτίας και κομμάτι της πόλης και της βόρειας Κέρκυρας, ολοκληρώνοντας τη μετατροπή των κύριων κέντρων εκπομπής της ΒΔ Ελλάδας από αναλογικό σε ψηφιακό.Το ποστ ειναι δω http://www.kolivas.de/2011/03/%CE%B1...A%CE%B1%CF%81/
Επισης η digea ας κοιταξει να επεκταθει σε περιοχες που επρεπε ηδη να εκμπεμπει και μετα να μιλα και να αντιδρα σε τετοιου ειδους καλες εξελιξεις..

----------


## jimmakosx

Ωραία, θα έχω και στο χωριό ψηφιακό σήμα! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: jimmakosx πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ΕΡΤ HD δεν θα έχει?! :Thinking:

----------


## Seitman

Θα έχει. Απλά η παραπάνω ανακοίνωση βγήκε πριν ανακοινωθεί το χου-ντου

----------


## wnet

Ενωση Ιδιωτικών Τηλεοπτικών Σταθμών Εθνικής Εμβέλειας : "...εισάγονται από το παράθυρο αυθαίρετες προδιαγραφές εκπομπής εκτός χρόνου...." !!

Και αυτοί όταν αποφασίσαν να εκπέμψουν mpeg4 αυθαίρετο ήταν.....

----------


## giwrgosth

> Και αυτοί όταν αποφασίσαν να εκπέμψουν mpeg4 αυθαίρετο ήταν.....


Νομιμότατο ήταν.

----------


## sotos65

Δεν τους έκαιγε και πολύ όμως η αγορά νέων δεκτών/τηλεοράσεων από τους τηλεθεατές, ούτε ότι θα έμεναν τόσες συσκευές σε mpeg2 στα αζήτητα των μαγαζιών. Τώρα τι έπαθαν, όψιμη ευαισθησία για κάτι που έχουν επιβάλλει ήδη οι ίδιοι και στην πραγματικότητα ελάχιστοι είναι που θα χρειαστούν αγορά εξοπλισμού;

----------


## MAuVE

> Για καταστρατήγηση του νομικού πλαισίου που διέπει την λειτουργία της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς,.....
> 
> ....  σε μια περίοδο που συνολικά η τηλεοπτική βιομηχανία αντιμετωπίζει τη μεγαλύτερη οικονομική κρίση στην ιστορία της.


Οποία σπατάλη λέξεων και ατυχών επιχειρημάτων.

Θα μπορούσαν απλά να ζητήσουν _"να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα"_

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα HD κανονικά το CL ??

----------


## Siba

Ετσι λεει.

----------


## andm

Εννοείται!

----------


## lewton

Από τη χαρά σας που θα δείτε HD αγνοείτε τις σοβαρές καταγγελίες των άλλων ότι η ΕΡΤ καταστρατηγεί τους κανόνες που έχουν τεθεί για τη διακοπή του αναλογικού σήματος και τη μετάβαση στο ψηφιακό. 
Καθρεφτάκια στους ιθαγενείς;

----------


## Seitman

Εσύ θεωρείς σοβαρές τις καταγγελίες και τα επιχειρήματά τους?  :What..?:

----------


## Sunseeker

> Από τη χαρά σας που θα δείτε HD αγνοείτε τις σοβαρές καταγγελίες των άλλων ότι η ΕΡΤ καταστρατηγεί τους κανόνες που έχουν τεθεί για τη διακοπή του αναλογικού σήματος και τη μετάβαση στο ψηφιακό. 
> Καθρεφτάκια στους ιθαγενείς;



εγω θα προτιμουσα να γκρινιαζω γενικα για την διακοπη του αναλογικου σηματος

σκεψου ολους τους παπουδες και γιαγιαδες που θα μπλεξουν ... με τα 2 τηλεκοντρολ :No no: 
(το να πανε να παρουν με την συνταξη τους νεες tv δεν το νομιζω)

κατα την γνωμη μου ας αφηναν και τα αναλογικα για αυτους

οσο αφορα τον καβγα  digea και ert ας φανε και τα μουστακια τους  δεν θα σκασω για αυτους

----------


## Seitman

Η απάντηση της ΕΡΤ στους ιδιωτικούς:


*Spoiler:*




			H ΕΡΤ ΑΕ απαντώντας στο από 26ης Απριλίου 2011 Δελτίο Τύπου της Ένωσης Ιδιωτικών Τηλεοπτικών Σταθμών Εθνικής Εμβέλειας (Ε.Ι.ΤΗ.Σ.Σ.Ε) σημειώνει τα πιο κάτω:

1. Η ΕΡΤ, όπως επανειλημμένα έχει καταστήσει γνωστό, δεν καταστρατηγεί κανένα νομικό πλαίσιο της Πολιτείας για τη λειτουργία της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς. Τουναντίον, είναι απολύτως σύννομη και εφαρμόζει κατά γράμμα την κείμενη νομοθεσία. Τα αρμόδια δικαστήρια θα μπορούσαν να κρίνουν τη νομιμότητα και τη βασιμότητα όσων υποστηρίζει η Ε.Ι.ΤΗ.Σ.Σ.Ε., αν βεβαίως προσέφευγε σε αυτά και δεν επέλεγε να καταφύγει σε υβριστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς.

2. Η Ε.Ι.ΤΗ.Σ.Ε.Ε. παραποιεί, ως μη όφειλε, τις ανακοινώσεις της ΕΡΤ. Η ΕΡΤ αναφέρθηκε μόνο στην εκπομπή συγκεκριμένων πιλοτικών προγραμμάτων υψηλής ευκρίνειας, τα οποία μάλιστα προσδιόρισε.

3. Ας σημειωθεί ότι η πιλοτική αυτή μετάδοση γεγονότων μείζονος ενδιαφέροντος, γίνεται χωρίς το παραμικρό κόστος για την ΕΡΤ, πράγμα που τεχνηέντως αποκρύπτεται από την πολυσέλιδη ανακοίνωση της Ε.Ι.ΤΗ.Σ.Σ.Ε.

4. Από την κείμενη νομοθεσία δεν προκύπτει πως η ΕΡΤ επιβάλλεται να διακόψει την αναλογική μετάδοση στα σημεία που αρχίζει η ψηφιακή εκπομπή, πέραν αυτών που ρητά ορίζει ο νόμος. Στα υπόλοιπα σημεία, εναπόκειται στην ΕΡΤ να αποφασίσει, με γνώμονα το δημόσιο συμφέρον, το χρόνο διακοπής της αναλογικής μετάδοσης.

5. Έκπληξη προκαλεί εξάλλου, σε ειδικούς και μη, η αναφορά σε προδιαγραφές υψηλής ευκρίνειας για ελεύθερη λήψη, που αν δεν προσδιοριστούν, θα κινδυνεύσουν δήθεν οι τηλεθεατές «να μην είναι σε θέση να δουν τις συγκεκριμένες εκπομπές και να δημιουργηθεί χάος».

6. Αυτονόητο είναι πως η σημερινή διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ εργάζεται για το καλό και μόνον της Δημόσιας Τηλεόρασης και θα προστατεύει πάντα τα νόμιμα δικαιώματά της. Δεν παρέχει δωρεάν διαφήμιση σε οιονδήποτε, πολλώ μάλλον στην ιδιωτική δορυφορική πλατφόρμα, όπως ισχυρίζεται η ανακοίνωση της Ε.Ι.ΤΗ.Σ.Σ.Ε., που, ας σημειωθεί, ότι με τις εκπομπές της ΕΡΤ σε HD:
I. ακυρώνεται το συγκριτικό διαφημιστικό της πλεονέκτημα πως «μόνο αυτή εκπέμπει ΗD στην χώρα» και
II. δεν χρησιμοποιείται ο ίδιος δέκτης, δεδομένου πως για τη λήψη δορυφορικού συνδρομητικού σήματος απαιτείται δορυφορικός δέκτης με δυνατότητα αποκρυπτογράφησης, ενώ στην περίπτωση της μετάδοσης που επιχειρεί η ΕΡΤ απαιτείται μόνο ένας απλός δέκτης επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης.

----------


## balander

Έχουμε μείνει ήδη πολυ πίσω. Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ μπας και ξυπνήσουν και οι άλλοι

----------


## lewton

> Εσύ θεωρείς σοβαρές τις καταγγελίες και τα επιχειρήματά τους?


Δεν έχω τη σχετική γνώση για να αποφανθώ σε αντίθεση με διάφορους που έχουν γνώμη για όλους και για όλα.
Θα περιμένω λοιπόν να δω τι θα πει η δικαιοσύνη ή το κράτος αν προχωρήσουν σε καταγελία πέραν της ανακοίνωσης. Αν περιοριστούν σε αυτήν την ανακοίνωση και δεν το κηνυγήσουν θα είναι σαφές ότι έχουν άδικο.

Πχ. σοβαρά σημεία που διέκρινα είναι τα εξής:
-Παράλληλα η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. εξακολουθεί, παρά τις επανειλημμένες προφορικές και έγγραφες διαμαρτυρίες της ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ στην πολιτεία, να εκπέμπει παράνομα και αυθαίρετα 5 ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς στο τηλεοπτικό φάσμα που προορίζεται για την μετάβαση καθώς και να εκπέμπει αναλογικά τους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3 από το κέντρο εκπομπής «Πλάκα» στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, 6 μήνες μετά την ψηφιακή μετάβαση στο συγκεκριμένο κέντρο.
-να μην συμμορφωθεί με το νομικό πλαίσιο που καθορίζουν οι προβλέψεις της πολιτείας για την ψηφιακή μετάβαση (τις οποίες είχε συναποδεχθεί κατά τη δημόσια διαβούλευση), παράλληλα με την άρνησή της να τερματίσει τις αναλογικές εκπομπές από το κέντρο εκπομπής Δοβρούτσι στις 27 Μαΐου 2011

Αν αυτά ισχύουν, και αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά με τις λίγες τεχνικές γνώσεις μου, η ΕΡΤ ουσιαστικά εμποδίζει ή απειλεί να εμποδίσει την ομαλή μετάδοση του ψηφιακού σήματος των υπόλοιπων.

----------


## Georgios1974

> Από τη χαρά σας που θα δείτε HD αγνοείτε τις σοβαρές καταγγελίες των άλλων ότι η ΕΡΤ καταστρατηγεί τους κανόνες που έχουν τεθεί για τη διακοπή του αναλογικού σήματος και τη μετάβαση στο ψηφιακό. 
> Καθρεφτάκια στους ιθαγενείς;


Μακάρι να καταστρατηγήσουν όλοι τους "κανόνες" που λένει ότι μόνο το συνδρομητικό θα έχει HD πλερουά και να βάλουν όλοι. δώσε και μένα μπάρμπα καθρεφτάκι!!!

Για να μην γελιόμαστε, χ#$%καν αν η ΕΡΤ μεταδίδει ...από την Αλεξανδρούπολη αναλογικά. Να τους φοβίσουν προσπαθούν με απίθανα νταβατζιλίκια (βλ. απειλή μηνύσεων στους διευθύνοντες συμβούλους) για να μην χάσουν τη κότα με τα χρυσά αβγά που υπολόγιζαν, το pay-per-HD view.

----------


## lewton

> κατα την γνωμη μου ας αφηναν και τα αναλογικα για αυτους


Αν υπήρχε άπειρο φάσμα βεβαίως να το άφηναν, αλλά ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει έγινε ολόκληρος σχεδιασμός για μετάβαση κατά περιοχές.

----------


## Seitman

Διάβασες τον αντίλογο φίλε μου lewton?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αν αυτά ισχύουν, και αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά με τις λίγες τεχνικές γνώσεις μου, η ΕΡΤ ουσιαστικά εμποδίζει ή απειλεί να εμποδίσει την ομαλή μετάδοση του ψηφιακού σήματος των υπόλοιπων.


Φυσικά και ισχύουν και η ΕΡΤ με την πολιτική της θα κάνει το σχέδιο της μετάβασης στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση μπάχαλο! 
Αν η Digea βγάλει στην κενή θέση με τις μπάρες στο δεύτερο MUX κάποιο "πειραματικό" πρόγραμμα, αυτόματα το ΕΣΡ θα πρέπει να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον της, αφού στη μεταβατική περίοδο δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να εκπέμψει κάτι άλλο πέρα από τα 7 πανελλαδικά κανάλια.
Γιατί να ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό για την ΕΡΤ?
Και αλήθεια, αν αντί για το HD ποδόσφαιρο η ΕΡΤ έβγαζε κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα, πχ ΕΡΤ8 με δημοτκή μουσική, πόσοι από αυτούς που τώρα λένε "μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ" δε θα φώναζαν που με τα λεφτά του φορολογούμενου κάνει ότι γουστάρει?  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Διάβασες τον αντίλογο φίλε μου lewton?


Τώρα ναι (ποσταρίστηκε μετά το πρώτο μου post).
Όπως λέει και η ΕΡΤ, ιδού η Ρόδος ιδού και το πήδημα. Αν νομίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ παρανομεί πρέπει να την καταγγείλουν. Αν πάλι η ΕΡΤ πατάει σε παραθυράκια των κανονισμών (κάτι τέτοιο αφήνει να εννοηθεί το ύφος της απάντησής της) υπάρχει και η ΕΕ.

----------


## sotos65

> Φυσικά και ισχύουν και η ΕΡΤ με την πολιτική της θα κάνει το σχέδιο της μετάβασης στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση μπάχαλο! 
> Αν η Digea βγάλει στην κενή θέση με τις μπάρες στο δεύτερο MUX κάποιο "πειραματικό" πρόγραμμα, αυτόματα το ΕΣΡ θα πρέπει να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον της, αφού στη μεταβατική περίοδο δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να εκπέμψει κάτι άλλο πέρα από τα 7 πανελλαδικά κανάλια.
> Γιατί να ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό για την ΕΡΤ?


Γιατί η ΕΡΤ οκτώ κανάλια είχε στα multiplex, οκτώ κανάλια έχει και με το HD, άρα δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο τυπικό του πράγματος! Και σιγά μην ενδιαφέρονται αυτή τη στιγμή τα ιδιωτικά να εκπέμψουν HD, στα οικονομικά χάλια που είναι τα περισσότερα. Μη χάσουν την "πρωτοπορία" ενδιαφέρονται, την οποία όμως θα έδιναν αυτά όποτε ήθελαν (σε 2, 3 ή 13 χρόνια).

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τώρα ναι (ποσταρίστηκε μετά το πρώτο μου post).
> Όπως λέει και η ΕΡΤ, ιδού η Ρόδος ιδού και το πήδημα. Αν νομίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ παρανομεί πρέπει να την καταγγείλουν. Αν πάλι η ΕΡΤ πατάει σε παραθυράκια των κανονισμών (κάτι τέτοιο αφήνει να εννοηθεί το ύφος της απάντησής της) υπάρχει και η ΕΕ.


Είναι φανερό ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν απολύτως τίποτα και έχουν περιοριστεί σε διαμαρτυρίες και άχρηστα εξώδικα. Αν είχαν νομικά ερείσματα θα είχαν ήδη καταφύγει στις αρμόδιες αρχές (ΕΕΤΤ, ΕΣΡ, κάποια ασφαλιστικά μέτρα από δικαστήριο). Τώρα απλά φωνάζουν για να φανεί ότι έχουν "δίκιο".

Υπενθυμίζω εδώ ότι όταν προ μερικών μηνών η ΕΡΤ επιχείρησε να εκπέμψει το δεύτερο multiplex από την Πάρνηθα αμέσως έγιναν πάλι διαμαρτυρίες από τη Digea, για παραβίαση της ΚΥΑ, και τότε η ΕΡΤ αναγκάστηκε να διακόψει τις εκπομπές της.

----------


## Seitman

Μου θυμίζει το "φωνάζει ο κλέφτης"...  :Whistle:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Γιατί η ΕΡΤ οκτώ κανάλια είχε στα multiplex, οκτώ κανάλια έχει και με το HD, άρα δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο τυπικό του πράγματος!


Τυπικά (και ουσιαστικά) η Digea δεν μπορεί να βάλει στο κενό που έχει το Digea HD, το απαγορεύει η ΚΥΑ.

----------


## Seitman

Και αυτά που έχει, χάρη της κάνουν.
Είναι όλα με προσωρινή άδεια, δεν αποδίδουν στο δημόσιο τα ανάλογα από τις διαφημίσεις, συν ένα συνολικό ποσό άνω των 500 εκ.

----------


## sotos65

> Τυπικά (και ουσιαστικά) η Digea δεν μπορεί να βάλει στο κενό που έχει το Digea HD, το απαγορεύει η ΚΥΑ.


Να μην βάλει, ας διακόψει τις μπάρες ώστε να απελευθερωθεί το διαθέσιμο bandwidth να κάνει τις δοκιμές του ο ΣΚΑΙ (γιατί μόνο αυτός πραγματικά θα μπορούσε αυτή τη στιγμή να τις κάνει).

----------


## Seitman

Α! Μην ξεχάσω και την αξίωση που έχουν να επιδοτηθούν από το κράτος...

----------


## sotos65

Μόνο 30 εκατομμυριάκια ζητούσαν!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sunseeker

> Αν υπήρχε άπειρο φάσμα βεβαίως να το άφηναν, αλλά ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει έγινε ολόκληρος σχεδιασμός για μετάβαση κατά περιοχές.


οντος απειρο φασμα δεν υπαρχει , αλλα οταν θελίσουν να τα κανουν hd και *συνδρομιτικα*  θα βρουν φασμα  , γιατι εκει τους ποναει (τσεπη) και φωναζουν στην ερτ.....

----------


## sotos65

Αν το πρόβλημα πάντως ήταν το φάσμα θα έπρεπε να απαιτούν την διακοπή των αναλογικών εκπομπών στην Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη, που είναι γεμάτο από κανάλια, σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερα από το Δοβρούτσι της Θεσσαλίας...

----------


## xolloth

κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ουτε μια στο εκατομυριο να προχωρουσε η ΕΡΤ σε αυτην την κινηση [ΕΡΤ HD]εαν δεν ηταν σιγουροι εκει οτι δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα απο τις ενστασεις[σωστες η μη]ολων των αλλων.
επισης εχω την εντυπωση οτι το γνωριζουν αυτο και οι θιγομενοι και ηδη θα εχει μπει στο μυαλο τους η επομενη κινηση που θα ειναι να προχωρησουν και αυτοι στο μελλον σε HD.
απλα περιμενουν να δουν πως θα παει απο τηλεθεαση αυτη η κινηση της ΕΡΤ και μολις δουν τα "σκουρα"θα προχωρησουν και αυτοι.
τα περι χρεωσης στον λαο της μεταβασης σε "συνδρομητικου τυπου"καναλια για μενα ειναι "αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε",το παιχνιδι χαθηκε για αυτους απο την στιγμη που τους επιασε η ΕΡΤ στον υπνο.
ασε που τετοιες εποχες λιτοτητας τα περι συνδρομης ακουγονται "απτεα πτεροεντα"
ας χαρουμε λοιπον το "δωρακι" της ΕΡΤ και οποτε θελουν,ας ακολουθησουν.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Να μην βάλει, ας διακόψει τις μπάρες ώστε να απελευθερωθεί το διαθέσιμο bandwidth να κάνει τις δοκιμές του ο ΣΚΑΙ (γιατί μόνο αυτός πραγματικά θα μπορούσε αυτή τη στιγμή να τις κάνει).


Μα αυτό σου λέω, πως δεν μπορεί να κάνει δοκιμές κανείς. Ή μπάρες ή μαύρο δηλαδή.

----------


## sotos65

Βασικά άλλο πράγμα λέω, να μετατρέψει το σήμα του σε HD (κανονικά και άνευ δοκιμών!). Δύσκολο, I know, αλλά αν θέλει σώνει και καλά να κάνει δοκιμές χωρίς αλλαγή στην εκπομπή του, υπάρχει και η δορυφορική. Ούτως ή άλλως δύο multiplex DVB-T/mpeg-4 δεν θα μπορούσαν να χωρέσουν 7 κανάλια SD και 7 HD (στη περίπτωση που όλα τα ιδιωτικά ήθελαν να κάνουν τέτοιες εκπομπές).

----------


## yuk

Σε 1 ώρα και ένα τέταρτο η φάτσα του Μουρίνιο σε HD!
A ρε  :Censored:  θα σε βρίζω σα να 'σαι δίπλα μου!  :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

Τελικά χάρη στο post μου έγινε ένας διάλογος και μάθαμε και 5 πράγματα για το τι έχει συμβεί εμείς οι απέξω.

----------


## xolloth

εβαλε προγραμμα,αρχισε!

----------


## thanoolhs

Moλις ανοιξεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :Worthy:

----------


## Banditgr

Επιτέλους, πολιτισμός  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Μεγειά μας
μπορεί κάποιος να βρει τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες της εκπομπής από κάποιον δέκτη ?

----------


## bravelover

Ανεβαστε εικόνες

----------


## captain556

Το champions net που παιζει τωρα στο ERT HD ειναι οντως HD ,γτ δεν βλεπω μεγαλη διαφορα...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μεγειά μας
> μπορεί κάποιος να βρει τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες της εκπομπής από κάποιον δέκτη ?


1080i mpeg4 stereo

bitrate ακομα αγνωστο

----------


## Banditgr

> 1080i mpeg4 stereo
> 
> bitrate ακομα αγνωστο


Το επιβεβαιώνω.

----------


## fiorellitsa

το 1080i ειναι υποχρεωτικα 1440Χ1080 η μπορει να ειναι και 1920Χ1080?

----------


## spirosg13

παιδια εγω βλεπω champions net τωρα και η ποιοτητα δε με εκπλησει και πολυ πανω-κατω ιδια ποιοτητα με τη νετ βγαζει  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Seitman

> Το champions net που παιζει τωρα στο ERT HD ειναι οντως HD ,γτ δεν βλεπω μεγαλη διαφορα...


Δε βλέπεις μεγάλη διαφορά γιατί είναι παραγωγή SD με upscale σε HD μετάδοση. Εκεί που θα δεις διαφορά θα είναι στον αγώνα.

----------


## sotos65

> το 1080i ειναι υποχρεωτικα 1440Χ1080 η μπορει να ειναι και 1920Χ1080?


Φυσικά και μπορεί, αλλά θα χρειάζεται λίγο περισσότερο bitrate χωρίς αναγκαστικά να υπάρχει και ιδιαίτερη διαφορά στην ποιότητα της εικόνας.

----------


## balander

Οταν μίλησε ο άλλος live από μαδρίτη και έδειχνε στιγμιοτυπα live, νομιζω ηταν οντως HD ποιοτητα...

----------


## spirosg13

λετε να δειξει και το τελικο κυπελλου Ελλαδος? αφου μολισ εδειξε το διαφημιστικο σποτακι.... :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## euri

> λετε να δειξει και το τελικο κυπελλου Ελλαδος? αφου μολισ εδειξε το διαφημιστικο σποτακι....


Ποιος θα τον καλύψει με HD;   :Whistle:

----------


## nredpap

Ρε παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μια σύντομη ερώτηση, μπας και γνωρίζει κανείς από εδώ: υπάρχει περίπτωση με την 5090Η να δω τα ερτ hd, ή όχι? Γιατί με σκανάρισμα που κάνω, μου βγάζει μόνο τα 7 γνωστά, και άλλο ένα με γραμμές. 

Σόρρυ για την ερώτηση της τελευταίας στιγμής, αλλά...τέτοια ώρα, τέτοια λόγια!!!

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ρε παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μια σύντομη ερώτηση, μπας και γνωρίζει κανείς από εδώ: υπάρχει περίπτωση με την 5090Η να δω τα ερτ hd, ή όχι? Γιατί με σκανάρισμα που κάνω, μου βγάζει μόνο τα 7 γνωστά, και άλλο ένα με γραμμές. 
> 
> Σόρρυ για την ερώτηση της τελευταίας στιγμής, αλλά...τέτοια ώρα, τέτοια λόγια!!!


αυτος ειναι δορυφορικος δεκτης σωστα; 
της pioneer.

δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι hd ψηφιακος δεκτης

----------


## bravelover

Εικόνα θα ανεβάσετε;

----------


## prodromosfan

βασικα το βλεπουμε μεσω τιβι.

----------


## balander

> Εικόνα θα ανεβάσετε;



Οταν αρχίσει ο αγώνας και θα ναι trueHD θα ανεβάσει λογικά κάποιος

----------


## zx007

Θεωρώ, ότι και εικόνα να ανεβάσουν τα παιδιά, δεν θα μπορούμε (εμείς που δεν βλέπουμε) να αντιληφθούμε την πραγματική ποιότητα ...

----------


## nredpap

> αυτος ειναι δορυφορικος δεκτης σωστα; 
> της pioneer.
> 
> δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι hd ψηφιακος δεκτης


οχι, είναι τηλεόραση της pioneer, με ενσωματωμένο hd mpeg4, από οτι λεει. τα άλλα κανάλια τα βλέπω, αλλά οχι τα hd και αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει κάποια ειδική ρύθμιση. Ίσως αν υπάρχει κάποιο κανάλι ψηφιακό που πρέπει να βάλω, γιατί έχει ένα μενού κάπως περίεργο που με ρωτάει να "ανοίξω" κάποια κανάλι ή κάτι τέτοιο..

Τέλος πάντων, ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια ρε παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## Seitman

Λογικά θα πρέπει να το "πιάνεις" στη συχνότητα 52 φίλε μου.

----------


## balander

πω.............. τζάμι η εικονα!  :Smile:

----------


## bravelover

Έστω κάποιος να το κάνει εγραφει να το ανεβάσει σε κάποιο hoster

----------


## Banditgr

Τώρα πράγματι ίδωμεν το HD το αληθινό (και όχι upscaled).

----------


## captain556

πω ποιητητα η ερτ......απιστευτο λεσ και βλεπω ταινια blueray

----------


## Siba

Παιζει μια χαρα και εδω!

----------


## xriantw

*Spoiler:*






```
General
ID                               : 2 (0x2)
Complete name                    : C:\ERT HD - April 27 21 29 30.ts
Format                           : MPEG-TS
File size                        : 9.72 MiB
Duration                         : 11s 262ms
Overall bit rate                 : 6 763 Kbps

Video
ID                               : 141 (0x8D)
Menu ID                          : 40 (0x28)
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : High@L4.0
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 5 frames
Format settings, GOP             : M=1, N=52
Codec ID                         : 27
Duration                         : 10s 920ms
Bit rate                         : 6 235 Kbps
Width                            : 1 440 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 25.000 fps
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : MBAFF
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.160
Stream size                      : 8.12 MiB (83%)
Color primaries                  : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4, SMPTE RP177
Transfer characteristics         : BT.709-5, BT.1361
Matrix coefficients              : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4 709, SMPTE RP177

Audio
ID                               : 680 (0x2A8)
Menu ID                          : 40 (0x28)
Format                           : MPEG Audio
Format version                   : Version 1
Format profile                   : Layer 2
Codec ID                         : 4
Duration                         : 11s 136ms
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Bit rate                         : 192 Kbps
Channel(s)                       : 2 channels
Sampling rate                    : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode                 : Lossy
Delay relative to video          : -1s 441ms
Stream size                      : 261 KiB (3%)
```

----------


## prodromosfan

> Επιτέλους, πολιτισμός


ΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ!!!!!!!!!
 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
στο σκοταδι μας κρατανε τοσα χρονια. 

αμα γινει καμια στραβη και εμποδισει η digea την εκπομπη HD της ΕΡΤ
εχω παει και εχω καψει τα γραφεια τους.

----------


## pstratos

Κάπου ο φλιος Mauve έγραφε για το κέρδος του upscaling και το σερβίρισμα SD υλικού σε HD μέσο. Αυτό θα δούλευε αν ο upscaller δεν μας τα έκανε σούπα.......
Αχ ΕΡΤ με τους upscallers που παίζουν χειρότερα και από native SD..... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## cakavera

Με το dvb viewer.

----------


## nnn

> Width                            : 1 440 pixels
> Height                           : 1 080 pixels
> Display aspect ratio             : 16:9


 :One thumb up: 

τι εικόνα, λες και βλέπω BRAY

----------


## thanoolhs

Kαποιος να μαζεψει το σαγονι μου :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## imported_Raziel

εγω γιατι δε την πιανω ρε παιδια; εχω ενα terratec cinergy Tstick RC HD (mpeg2/4 - h.264) και δε μπυ την βγαζει. ειμαι θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## Seitman

Κάνε ένα rescan στη συχνότητα 23

----------


## NT1G

```
Width : 1 440 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
```

1440/1080 =1,3333=4/3 εεε;

----------


## balander

> τι εικόνα, λες και βλέπω BRAY


Δεν είναι 1920x1080?

----------


## bravelover

Ευχαριστω για την φωτο τέλειο δειχνει

----------


## Banditgr

Τι τέλειο, μας έχει πέσει το σαγόνι  :Shocked:

----------


## imported_Raziel

> Κάνε ένα rescan στη συχνότητα 23


 μπα... τιποτα... βασικα αν και μου βγαζει τα καναλια της ερτ, δε παιζουν ομως

----------


## fiorellitsa

> ```
> Width : 1 440 pixels
> Height : 1 080 pixels
> Display aspect ratio : 16:9
> ```
> 
> 1440/1080 =1,3333=4/3 εεε;


απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι 1920 σε ζουληγμενο 1440 για οικονομια χωρου και το ξανατραβαει ο δεκτης σε 1920...

----------


## zx007

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση (μπορεί και χαζή)... Ιnternetικά εκπέμπει ...; (να φανταστώ πώς ουχί ...; )

Edit: ουχι

----------


## nredpap

Πληροφοριακά, και για να κλείσω το θέμα μου, δεν βλέπω τίποτα, ούτε απο συχνότητα 52, ή από αλλού, που μάλλον σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι hd ο δέκτης της τηλεόρασης. Τέλος πάντων, τελικά το βλέπω από sat skysport hd (italia), οπότε είμαι οκ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις προσπάθειες σας. Καλή τηλεθέαση  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

:Crazy: 
συμπάσχω πλέον με την Digea, δεν μπορεί το Δημόσιο κανάλι να χρησιμοποιεί την Δημόσια συχνότητα για να προσφέρει δωρεάν περιεχόμενο υψηλής ποιότητας εικόνας, απαράδεκτο, ζήτω οι μεταδόσεις του Αντ1

 :Crazy:

----------


## Ripper18

Τζαμι λεμε :Razz:

----------


## darax

Τι να λέμε .....Απίστευτη εικόνα !!!!!

----------


## Pehlis

Αυτό είναι τηλεόραση !!

Αν και πετσοκομμένο full HD είναι κ γ@μW

Παντός σε δύο SD αποκωδικοποιητές που έχω τα κρατικά ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ & ΕΤ3 εδώ κ 2 ημέρες δεν έχουν εικόνα, παίζει μόνο ο ήχος και με προβληματίζει. Για το ΕΡΤ HD ούτε λόγος. Ελπίζω να στρώσει.

----------


## nnn

στους SD κάνε rescan και και στα βγάλει τα κρατικά εκτός του HD

----------


## Giorgio sak

Αρχικά είχα μόνο μαύρη εικόνα σε όλα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ. Ξανασκανάρησα τη συχνότητα 52 και όλα έγιναν ΟΚ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βλέπω HD champions league μέσω του υπολογιστή και έχω πορωθεί, μπράβο.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μόλις το έβαλα έβαλαν και goal  :Razz:

----------


## Banditgr

Έτσι, εγκαίνια HD με goal Messi  :Respekt:

----------


## Andreaslar

> Αυτό είναι τηλεόραση !!
> 
> Αν και πετσοκομμένο full HD είναι κ γ@μW
> 
> Παντός σε δύο SD αποκωδικοποιητές που έχω τα κρατικά ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ & ΕΤ3 εδώ κ 2 ημέρες δεν έχουν εικόνα, παίζει μόνο ο ήχος και με προβληματίζει. Για το ΕΡΤ HD ούτε λόγος. Ελπίζω να στρώσει.


Τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ & ΕΤ3 έχουνε γυρίσει σε mpeg4 απο προχθές. Αν πιάνεις μόνο ήχο, τότε ο αποκωδικοποιητής σου δεν υποστηρίζει mpeg4

----------


## tolism30

Απίστευτη εικόνα μπράβο στη ΕΡΤ. Άντε να διευρυνθεί και το πρόγραμμα της HD (ντοκυμαντέρ κλπ)

----------


## andm

Ωραίος ο αγώνας!!Ειδικά το 2ο γκολ τα σπασε!

Στο θέμα μας.Γύρναγα συχνά στην ΝΕΤ και πραγματικά αντόπισα διαφορές.
Στο α' ημίχρονο μου έγραψε 2 φορές "Δεν υπάρχει σήμα" Με μάυρη οθόνη για 1''

----------


## senkradvii

Δώστε Digea και στον Βόλο...  :Crying: 

To 3o μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας ρεεεεε!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αυτό είναι τηλεόραση !!
> 
> Αν και πετσοκομμένο full HD είναι κ γ@μW
> 
> Παντός σε δύο SD αποκωδικοποιητές που έχω τα κρατικά ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ & ΕΤ3 εδώ κ 2 ημέρες δεν έχουν εικόνα, παίζει μόνο ο ήχος και με προβληματίζει. Για το ΕΡΤ HD ούτε λόγος. Ελπίζω να στρώσει.



Κάνε σκανάρισμα των καναλιών ξανά και θα στρώσει.  :Wink:

----------


## andm

Αυτό με την digea έχει καταντήσει αηδία

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δώστε Digea και στον Βόλο... 
> 
> To 3o μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας ρεεεεε!


Δεν έχει HD η Digea λέμε... 

Μέσι σε HD μόνο από την ΕΡΤ (άντε και από το συνδρομητικό...)

----------


## Pehlis

> στους SD κάνε rescan και και στα βγάλει τα κρατικά εκτός του HD


 :One thumb up:  complet !

----------


## jog

Μία ερώτηση γιατί δεν μπορώ να το διαπιστώσω τώρα/να ασχοληθώ

Με αυτά εδώ http://www.sony.gr/product/t15-p-series/kdl-26p2530
και http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.807449

θα έχω το ψηφιακό της ΕΡΤ;

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν έχει HD η Digea λέμε... 
> 
> Μέσι σε HD μόνο από την ΕΡΤ (άντε και από το συνδρομητικό...)


Για να έρθει το ΗD της ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει πρώτα απ'όλα να λαμβάνω ψηφιακά?   :Thinking:   :Confused:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Για να έρθει το ΗD της ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει πρώτα απ'όλα να λαμβάνω ψηφιακά?


Δεν νομίζω. Άλλη εταιρία η Digea. Άλλη η Ερτ ( όχι εταιρία :Razz: )

----------


## Νικαετός

> Για να έρθει το ΗD της ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει πρώτα απ'όλα να λαμβάνω ψηφιακά?


Άλλο η ΕΡΤ και άλλο η digea...(στη digea είναι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια  :Wink: )

----------


## senkradvii

Μα υπάρχει ΗD σε αναλογικό σήμα??  :What..?: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ok σίγουρα κάτι χάνω..

----------


## Zus

Με κάρτα τηλεόρασης στον υπολογιστή παίζει να πιάσω ψηφιακό όταν έρθει και στα μέρη μου?

----------


## prodromosfan

φυσικα
ακομα και με usb στικακι

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Μα υπάρχει ΗD σε αναλογικό σήμα?? 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ok σίγουρα κάτι χάνω..


Sen, το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένα ψηφιακός δέκτης mpeg-4 για να πιάνεις κανονικά την ΕΡΤ σε hd.





> Με κάρτα τηλεόρασης στον υπολογιστή παίζει να πιάσω ψηφιακό όταν έρθει και στα μέρη μου?


Ναι, εγώ απο εκεί είδα το ματς, και μάλιστα με εσωτερική κεραίουλα.

Και αν έβλεπες την σημερινή ποιότητα και την διαφορά θα καταλάβαινες πόσο αξίζει.

----------


## George978

χαλκιδικη δεν πια;νουμε τπτ...fyi

----------


## senkradvii

> Sen, το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένα ψηφιακός δέκτης mpeg-4 για να πιάνεις κανονικά την ΕΡΤ σε hd.


Damn! Πρέπει να είμαι ο μόνος που είδα σε HD και δεν το κατάλαβα..  :Stupid: 

Για να με δικαιολογήσω, μάλλον φταίει που δεν βλέπω καθόλου τηλεόραση και μάλλον έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω ΗD ταινίες..

----------


## manosdoc

Τρομερή ποιότητα. Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ.
*Α-π-ο-λ-α-υ-σ-α αγώνα.* 

Μέχρι και τα σπυριά του Ronaldo φαινόταν  :ROFL:

----------


## andm

αυτό είναι ένα θέμα με τα σπυριά και στις εκπομπές πρέπει να μακιγιάρονται ακόμα πιο πολύ!

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάπου ο φλιος Mauve έγραφε για το κέρδος του upscaling και το σερβίρισμα SD υλικού σε HD μέσο. Αυτό θα δούλευε αν ο upscaller δεν μας τα έκανε σούπα.......
> Αχ ΕΡΤ με τους upscallers που παίζουν χειρότερα και από native SD.....


Οχι Στράτο, δεν φταίει ο converter. 
Αν πρόσεξες καλά η κάμερα του γενικού (αυτή που έδειχνε τον παρουσιαστή στο studio και τους δύο καλεσμένους) είχε πρόβλημα και το πρόβλημα φαινόταν ΠΟΛΥ περισσότερο στο up-converted HD παρά στο SD.

Προσπαθούσε ο σκηνοθέτης να το διασκεδάσει δίνοντας κίνηση στην λήψη, αλλά που.

Κάθε φορά που έκοβε από το γενικό στα κοντινά και αντίστροφα έλεγα "πάει χάλασε η τηλεόρασή μου"

Από την άλλη, η σταθερή κάμερα πάνω στον δεξιό καλεσμένο (Νιόπλια τον λένε, δεν γνωρίζω τα του ποδοσφαίρου) έδειχνε με πολύ μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια τα μαλλιά του (στο πλάι της κεφαλής του) και έβγαινε αχτένιστος. Στο SD "πέρναγε" η αχτενισιά, στο HD "χτύπαγε" τουλάχιστον για τα γούστα μου.

Αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα του HD, δείχνει πράγματα που καλύτερα θα ήταν να μην έδειχνε.

----------


## Siba

Aυτη ηταν εικονα γεμισε η 50αρα πληροφορια, ακομα κ για τους πολυ μυστηριους (σαν εμενα) ηταν υπερανω.

Παρολο που εδω και 3 χρονια αρνουμαι πεισματικα να παρακολουθησω οτιδηποτε κατω απο 1080, αν συνεχιστει ετσι και φτιαξει και το προγραμμα, (ντοκυμαντερ-σειρες) μπορει να αρχισω να ξαναβλεπω τηλεοραση.

Μπορει το ποδοσφαιρο να με αφηνει παγερα αδιαφορο αλλα ειδα καμποσο, και το εγραψα ολο!
2:28:40 10,6Gb

Και παλι Ολε!

----------


## xfol

> Με κάρτα τηλεόρασης στον υπολογιστή παίζει να πιάσω ψηφιακό όταν έρθει και στα μέρη μου?


Ναι(ειμαι στο Μαρουσι).. με 1 φτηνο usb στικακι και με την δικια του κεραιουλα "βελονα" στο δωματιο με κλειστα τα παντζουρια παιζει!
(αυτη την ωρα εχει μονο το σημα της εικονας)

(ομως με εσωτερικη και αποκωδικοποιητη δειχνει μαυρο! 
ειναι και τυχερο... το θεμα με το σημα)

----------


## alexpen

Απιστευτο κ ομως αληθινο!

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Damn! Πρέπει να είμαι ο μόνος που είδα σε HD και δεν το κατάλαβα.. 
> 
> Για να με δικαιολογήσω, μάλλον φταίει που δεν βλέπω καθόλου τηλεόραση και μάλλον έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω ΗD ταινίες..


Είχες κάνει rescan και το είχες πιάσει?

Μην νομίζεις οτι άλλαξε μόνο του...

----------


## senkradvii

Λοιπόν γιατί εγώ μάλλον το έχω χάσει το θέμα..

Για να δω το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD στην τηλεόρασή μου τι πρέπει να κάνω? Να ψάξω στα αναλογικά να πιάσω την Βουλή? Η να κάνω rescan για να πιάσω την ΝΕΤ σε HD?  :Confused:

----------


## Andreaslar

rescan τα ψηφιακά. Στην συχνότητα 52 UHF (722ΜΗz) θα βρεις το μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ με ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ,ΕΤ3, ΕΡΤHD

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έχει η τηλεόραση σου ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό δέκτη? Ή γενικά έχεις ψηφιακό δέκτη? (Μpeg-4)

----------


## prodromosfan

@Sen για να μη μας τρελανεις.




> 5. Σε ποιες περιοχές της χώρας θα είναι διαθέσιμη η ΕΡΤ HD;
> Μέσω του δεύτερου ψηφιακού μπουκέτου της ΕΡΤ, θα είναι αρχικώς διαθέσιμη στις περιοχές της Αττικής (δίαυλος 52UHF από Υμηττό και Αίγινα), Θεσσαλονίκης ‐Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας (δίαυλος 23UHF από Χορτιάτη και Φιλίππειο) και νοτιοανατολικής Θράκης (δίαυλος 58UHF από την Πλάκα Αλεξανδρούπολης). Από τις 27 Μαΐου 2011, θα είναι διαθέσιμη και στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Κεντρικής 1
> Θεσσαλίας (δίαυλος 43 UHF από το Δοβρούτσι). Θα μεταδίδεται μαζί με τα
> τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1, ΕΤ3 και τα πέντε ραδιοφωνικά της ΕΡΑ.
> Σταδιακά θα εμφανίζεται και σε άλλες περιοχές της χώρας, σύμφωνα με το εθνικό
> πρόγραμμα μετάβασης στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση που συντονίζεται από το
> Υπουργείο Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων και οφείλει να ακολουθήσει η ΕΡΤ.
> 
> 6. *Από* την Πάρνηθα και *το** Πήλιο* θ*α εκπέμπεται το ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ με
> ...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> 6. Από την Πάρνηθα και το Πήλιο θα εκπέμπεται το ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ με
> το πρόγραμμα ΕΡΤ HD;
> Δυστυχώς όχι. Στη φάση αυτή η νομοθεσία έχει αποκλείσει τα δύο αυτά μεγάλα
> κέντρα εκπομπής από την επίγεια ψηφιακή μετάδοση αναλογικών προγραμμάτων.
> Οι προσπάθειες της ΕΡΤ στα αρμόδια όργανα για άρση του προβλήματος αυτού
> ήταν μέχρι σήμερα ανεπιτυχείς.


Tυχερούλι?  :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

Έκανα update scann στην Philips 22IT που έχω στο δωμάτιο αλλά δεν βρήκε τίποτα.. 

Ρε παιδιά στον Βόλο σίγουρα μπορώ να δω?




> 5. Σε ποιες περιοχές της χώρας θα είναι διαθέσιμη η ΕΡΤ HD;
> Από τις  27  Μαΐου  2011,  θα  είναι  διαθέσιμη  και  στην  ευρύτερη  περιοχή  της  Κεντρικής 
> Θεσσαλίας  (δίαυλος  43 UHF  από  το  Δοβρούτσι).


Επίσης έκανα Single RF Scan αλλά και πάλι δεν βρήκα κάτι..

----------


## frap

Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος το πιξελιάρισμα/artefacts στα πανοραμικά πλάνα του σταδίου από το ελικόπτερο; (κοντά στην αρχή της μετάδοσης πριν τη σέντρα και πάλι ξανά πριν αρχίσει το 2ο ημίχρονο).

Αν ναι, τότε μάλλον λόγω μεγαλύτερης λεπτομέρειας στο πλάνο του σταδίου το στιγμιαίο bitrate ξεπέρασε το διαθέσιμο στο κανάλι, σωστά; ελπίζω να το κοιτάξουν...

Το έχω και γραμμένο, αύριο θα κοιτάξω να κόψω τα frames και να τα ανεβάσω αν δε με προλάβει κανείς.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Επίσης


> Damn! Πρέπει να είμαι ο μόνος που είδα σε HD και δεν το κατάλαβα..


 όταν και αν εκμπέμψει, δεν πάιζει να μην το καταλάβεις, η διαφορά είναι εντυπωσιακή.

----------


## senkradvii

Το ήξερα!  :Mad:   :Wall:  :Very angry:  :Rant:  :Chair:  :Censored:  :Protest:

----------


## ardi21

Μαμησε... Ξαφνικα η 37αρα φαινεται μικρη...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το ήξερα!


Την άλλη φορά πήγαινε στα smilies και πατα control+all  :Razz:

----------


## George978

γιατι η νομοθεσια εχει αποκλεισει αυτα τα 2 κεντρα εκπομπης?

----------


## senkradvii

Έλα ντε!!! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!! Καλά μιλάμε έχω σκάσει από την ζήλια μου...  :Crying:

----------


## TuRRiCaN

Μερικές επιλεγμένες εικόνες κυρίως από κοντινά πλάνα (για να φανεί εντονότερα η διαφορά) και για να πάρουν μια γεύση όσοι/όσες δεν είδαν τον αγώνα σε HD.

----------


## farcry

> αυτό είναι ένα θέμα με τα σπυριά και στις εκπομπές πρέπει να μακιγιάρονται ακόμα πιο πολύ!



yeap ακριβως



Off Topic


		In January 2007, an article in _The New York Times_ stated that *Jane intended to have her breast enhancement surgery re-done for high-definition movies*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_Jane



 :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: farcry πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μερικές επιλεγμένες εικόνες κυρίως από κοντινά πλάνα (για να φανεί εντονότερα η διαφορά) και για να πάρουν μια γεύση όσοι/όσες δεν είδαν τον αγώνα σε HD.


σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι blu ray ποιοτητα που καποιοι ειπαν. δεν ειναι καθαρα τα προσωπα

----------


## Collective_Soul

Πραγματικα φοβερη εικονα μπραβο στην ΕΡΤ
Μου θυμισε εναν αγωνα των Lakers στο ΝΒΑ που ειχα δει σε 1080i......το αρχειο ηταν κοντα στα 14GB

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι blu ray ποιοτητα που καποιοι ειπαν. δεν ειναι καθαρα τα προσωπα


Μερικά στιγμιότυπα σε thumbnails (τα υπόλοιπα σε zip) από ελεύθερα δορυφορικά HD κανάλια ως σημείο αναφοράς προς σύγκριση. Προσπάθησα και πάλι να πετύχω κυρίως τα κοντινά πλάνα.

----------


## farcry

> Μερικά στιγμιότυπα σε thumbnails (τα υπόλοιπα σε zip) από ελεύθερα δορυφορικά HD κανάλια ως σημείο αναφοράς προς σύγκριση. Προσπάθησα και πάλι να πετύχω κυρίως τα κοντινά πλάνα.


ναι δεν ειπα οτι τα αλλα καναλια ειναι καλυτερα. απλα ειπα οτι δεν ειναι ποιοτητα blu ray που καποιοι αποφανθηκαν 

http://images.blu-ray.com/reviews/1360_5_large.jpg
http://images.blu-ray.com/reviews/1861_6_large.jpg

απλα να ξερουμε τι λεμε

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Πραγματικά πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα και μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ!  :One thumb up: 
Επιτέλους δικαιολόγησε και η TV μου αυτό το σηματάκι του HD-Ready μετά από τόσα χρόνια αγοράς.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Πού εντόπισα διαφορές?
Βασικά στα χρώματα ότι ήταν όλα πολύ πιο καθαρά και ζωντανά σε σχέση με την ΝΕΤ και φυσικά στις λεπτομέρειες που αναφέρεστε στο πρόσωπο κλπ.
Μάλιστα όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε ο αγώνας έκανα zapping μεταξύ ΝΕΤ και ERT HD για να δω διαφορές και το πρώτο που πρόσεξα είναι το πόσο πιο ζωντανό ήταν το πράσινο χρώμα στην μπλούζα του goalkeeper, όταν παρουσιάστηκαν στην αρχή οι παίκτες.

----------


## Seitman

Η αρχή έγινε. Δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι καλύτερο από τον αγώνα σαν πρώτη μετάδοση HD. Εικόνα και αγώνας όπως πρέπει να είναι.  :Respekt:

----------


## xolloth

δεν ξερω εαν το ειδα καλα αλλα μου φαινεται οτι λιγο πριν αρχισει το παιχνιδι,διαφημιζε το Σαββατιατικο παιχνιδι ΑΕΚ-ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ.
ειδα καλα;

----------


## Seitman

Ναι, αλλά δε νομίζω να μεταδοθεί και σε HD.

----------


## Papados

ερτ-HD  :Respekt: 
Πρώτη φορά που είδα HD σήμα και έπαθα πλάκα

----------


## balander

Η ΕΡΤ δεν έχει λογικά εξοπλισμό για να τραβήξει hd περιεχόμενο;

----------


## 21706

> Ναι(ειμαι στο Μαρουσι).. *με 1 φτηνο usb στικακι και με την δικια του κεραιουλα "βελονα"* στο δωματιο με κλειστα τα παντζουρια παιζει!
> (αυτη την ωρα εχει μονο το σημα της εικονας)


Κάποια πρόταση για αγορά;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Η ΕΡΤ δεν έχει λογικά εξοπλισμό για να τραβήξει hd περιεχόμενο;


Όχι λογικά, γιατί είναι πανάκριβος όπως θα δεις να συζητιέται και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα.




> Κάποια πρόταση για αγορά;


Πολλές προτάσεις εδώ, αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι επειδή πιάνει έτσι για κάποιον άλλο, θα δουλεύει και για σένα χωρίς κανονική κεραία.

----------


## nnn

> ναι δεν ειπα οτι τα αλλα καναλια ειναι καλυτερα. απλα ειπα οτι δεν ειναι ποιοτητα blu ray που καποιοι αποφανθηκαν 
> 
> http://images.blu-ray.com/reviews/1360_5_large.jpg
> http://images.blu-ray.com/reviews/1861_6_large.jpg
> 
> απλα να ξερουμε τι λεμε


Ναι λες και δεν έχουμε δει BR, μην συγκρίνετε την ζωντανή εικόνα με αυτήν που έχει περάσει από πολλαπλή επεξεργασία ώστε να γραφτεί στο δισκάκι.

----------


## 21706

> Πολλές προτάσεις εδώ, αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι επειδή πιάνει έτσι για κάποιον άλλο, θα δουλεύει και για σένα χωρίς κανονική κεραία.


Το λινκ οδηγεί σε 697 νήματα με μερικές χιλιάδες ποστ!
Κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## jimmakosx

Συγχαρητήρια στην ΕΡΤ!!! Είδα πραγματικά τις δυνατότητες της τηλεόρασης μου!!! Μέχρι τώρα, μόνο με BR την είχα ευχαριστηθεί!!! Απίστευτη ποιότητα χρώματος!! :One thumb up:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Το λινκ οδηγεί σε 697 νήματα με μερικές χιλιάδες ποστ!
> Κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο;


Όπου λέει για usb tuner

----------


## antoine

> Όχι λογικά, γιατί είναι πανάκριβος όπως θα δεις να συζητιέται και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα.


Νομίζω έχει από τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες εξοπλισμο για HD. Έχω αυτήν την εντύπωση, μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος :Smile:

----------


## frap

> Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος το πιξελιάρισμα/artefacts στα πανοραμικά πλάνα του σταδίου από το ελικόπτερο; (κοντά στην αρχή της μετάδοσης πριν τη σέντρα και πάλι ξανά πριν αρχίσει το 2ο ημίχρονο).
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε μάλλον λόγω μεγαλύτερης λεπτομέρειας στο πλάνο του σταδίου το στιγμιαίο bitrate ξεπέρασε το διαθέσιμο στο κανάλι, σωστά; ελπίζω να το κοιτάξουν...
> 
> Το έχω και γραμμένο, αύριο θα κοιτάξω να κόψω τα frames και να τα ανεβάσω αν δε με προλάβει κανείς.


Κανείς;

----------


## Guzuta

> Κανείς;


Και σε εμένα το έκανε στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο...

----------


## nnn

Θέμα της μετάδοσης/αναμετάδοσης είναι, το ψηφιακό σήμα το έχει αυτό, αν για κάποιον λόγο υπάρξει διακοπή του stream.

----------


## prodromosfan

αυτο ειναι προβλημα ληψης 
λογικα εκεινη την ωρα επηρεαστηκε το σημα της κεραιας.

----------


## andm

Και σε 'μενα σε άλλα σύο σημεία και δύο φορές μαύρη εικόνα και "Δεν υπάρχει σήμα" για ένα 1''
Μου έχει γίνει και στο σπορ+

----------


## prodromosfan

> Θέμα της μετάδοσης/αναμετάδοσης είναι, το ψηφιακό σήμα το έχει αυτό, αν για κάποιον λόγο υπάρξει διακοπή του stream.


λέτε; :Thinking: 
να πω την αληθεια δεν το προσεξα, 
αλλα οταν καποια μου κανει κατι τετοια στο ψηφιακο sd φταιει το σημα της κεραιας μου.

----------


## nnn

πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε, είναι κάτι που πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε στην ψηφιακή λήψη

----------


## antreas9

ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΕΤΣΙ? Ξέχασα οτι θα το μεταδώσει σε HD, και το είδα από το κανονικό !  :Sad:

----------


## Seitman

Ξεχνιούνται τέτοια πράγματα??? Εδώ της πόπης έγινε, ακόμα και από τα ιδιωτικά έπεσε διαφήμιση  :Laughing:

----------


## andm

> ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΕΤΣΙ? Ξέχασα οτι θα το μεταδώσει σε HD, και το είδα από το κανονικό !


Χαχαχα...δεν πειράζει,έχει ακόμα να δείξει πολλούς αγώνες :One thumb up:  :Wink:

----------


## apok

Μετάδοση HD με σπικάζ ΥΕΝΕΔ  :Whip:

----------


## Phaethon

> Και σε εμένα το έκανε στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο...


Το ίδιο και σε μένα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το λινκ οδηγεί σε 697 νήματα με μερικές χιλιάδες ποστ!
> Κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο;


Εχω αυτό Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-900Η  usb

Κυκλοφορεί το ίδιο με κατάληξη HD

Το είχα πάρει από multirama. Το προτίμησα από avermedia, γιατί τρέχει απροβλημάτιστα σε linux. Παλιότερα είχα avermedia, σε κάποια μοντέλα όμως σταμάτησε την linux υποστήριξη. Μια χαρά. Γράφω και ψηφιακές εκπομπές στον δίσκο με kaffeine, για να τα δώ αργότερα

----------


## nnn

> Μετάδοση HD με σπικάζ ΥΕΝΕΔ


Δεν πειράζει, για αυτό



> -    *Τελικός UEFA Champions League*: 28/5/2011


τους συγχωρώ  :Razz:

----------


## jimmakosx

> ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΕΤΣΙ? Ξέχασα οτι θα το μεταδώσει σε HD, και το είδα από το κανονικό !


Κρίμα έχασες!

----------


## andm

> Δεν πειράζει, για αυτό
> 
> 
> τους συγχωρώ


Αυτά είναι!Τελικός σε hd(Σε άλλες χώρες είναι δεδομένο αλλά τελος πάντων)!!

----------


## apok

> Δεν πειράζει, για αυτό
> 
> 
> τους συγχωρώ


Νινινι δεν παλευόταν ο χθεσινός ρε.. παρακαλούσα στα γονατα να *σκάσει* για να ακουσω λιγο θόρυβο - συθήματα απο αυτή την ατμοσφαιρα.

Αλλά δεν *έσκασε* ποτε!!!

----------


## senkradvii

Kαι εγώ θέλωωωωωωω.  :Crying:

----------


## frap

> Θέμα της μετάδοσης/αναμετάδοσης είναι, το ψηφιακό σήμα το έχει αυτό, αν για κάποιον λόγο υπάρξει διακοπή του stream.


Το frame είναι απο το πανοραμικό πριν την έναρξη του 2ου ημιχρόνου.
Όπως είπα έκανε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα και στο πανοραμικό πριν την έναρξη του παιχνιδιού, ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο, όταν το στάδιο είναι όλο μέσα στο πλάνο και φεύγει προς τα κάτω (δεν το'χω σωσμένο, δεν είχα ξεκινήσει την εγγραφή στο σημείο εκείνο, κάναμε ζαπινγ με την κανονική μετάδοση να δούμε τη διαφορά).

Μεγάλη σύμπτωση δεν είναι;

Σε κανένα άλλο σημείο της μετάδοσης δεν υπήρξε κάτι, κάτι που να το παρατηρήσω τουλάχιστον (ο αποκωδικοποιητής έβγαζε πράσινα τετράγωνακια στα σημεία αυτά έτσι δεν τα'χανες).

Επειδή το πλάνο είναι πολύπλοκο, γι'αυτό είπα πως παίζει να "ψαλίδισε" το bitrate του καναλιού αυτό του pool.

----------


## Seitman

Γιατί αποκλείεις την πιθανότητα να είναι κάποια δυσλειτουργία της συγκεκριμένης κάμερας που έκανε τη λήψη?

----------


## nnn

> Επειδή το πλάνο είναι πολύπλοκο, γι'αυτό είπα πως παίζει να "ψαλίδισε" το bitrate του καναλιού αυτό του pool.


εδώ μπορεί να φταίει η ασύρματη μετάδοση από το ελικόπτερο που υποθέτω πως έγινε η λήψη

----------


## apapapapa

Η εικόνα χθες ήταν τέλεια!!!!!ακριβώς όπως το nova hd που είναι και επί πληρωμή!!!Δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως μερικά πράγματα.Αυτό που βλέπαμε εμείς ήταν 1080i;Θα δούμε ποτέ 1080p;Τι διαφορά έχουν τα 1440x1080 και τα 1920x1080;

----------


## paravoid

> Ναι λες και δεν έχουμε δει BR, μην συγκρίνετε την ζωντανή εικόνα με αυτήν που έχει περάσει από πολλαπλή επεξεργασία ώστε να γραφτεί στο δισκάκι.


Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε τις παραμέτρους progressive vs. interlaced καθώς και το πόσο bandwidth (Mbps) έχει το βίντεο σε κάθε μέσο.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> ναι δεν ειπα οτι τα αλλα καναλια ειναι καλυτερα. απλα ειπα οτι δεν ειναι ποιοτητα blu ray που καποιοι αποφανθηκαν 
> 
> http://images.blu-ray.com/reviews/1360_5_large.jpg
> http://images.blu-ray.com/reviews/1861_6_large.jpg
> 
> απλα να ξερουμε τι λεμε


Ούτε κι εγώ κατάλαβα πως είπες κάτι τέτοιο. Την άποψή σου ενίσχυσα ανεβάζοντας screenshots και συμφώνησα.
Άλλωστε οι εικόνες μιλάνε από μόνες τους  :Wink:

----------


## mavlok

Ρε παίδες, σε ποιες περιοχές τα τα βλέπετε όλα αυτά; Βλέπω κόσμο από Γαλάτσι, όμως εδώ στα Πατήσια μόνο χθες το βράδυ "έπιασα" τις νέες ΕΤ και κάποια ραδιόφωνα, κι αυτά χωρίς εικόνα και ήχο. Σήμερα χάθηκαν εντελώς και εξακολουθώ να έχω τα παλιά 12, με τη διαφορά ότι το CINE ενώθηκε με το SPORT και μπήκε το κανάλι της ΒΟΥΛΗΣ (για να μην τους ξεχνάμε άραγε; ) Τι παίζει;

----------


## ermis333

> Ρε παίδες, σε ποιες περιοχές τα τα βλέπετε όλα αυτά; Βλέπω κόσμο από Γαλάτσι, όμως εδώ στα Πατήσια μόνο χθες το βράδυ "έπιασα" τις νέες ΕΤ και κάποια ραδιόφωνα, κι αυτά χωρίς εικόνα και ήχο. Σήμερα χάθηκαν εντελώς και εξακολουθώ να έχω τα παλιά 12, με τη διαφορά ότι το CINE ενώθηκε με το SPORT και μπήκε το κανάλι της ΒΟΥΛΗΣ (για να μην τους ξεχνάμε άραγε; ) Τι παίζει;


Έχεις mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητή; Αν ναί χρειάζεσαι ολική από την αρχή σάρωση, δυστυχώς πολλές τηλεοράσεις δεν υποστηρίζουν Update στις λίστες και πρέπει να κάνεις απο την αρχή σάρωση και σου σβήνει και τα αποθηκευμένα κανάλια.

----------


## fovos

> Ρε παίδες, σε ποιες περιοχές τα τα βλέπετε όλα αυτά; Βλέπω κόσμο από Γαλάτσι, όμως εδώ στα Πατήσια μόνο χθες το βράδυ "έπιασα" τις νέες ΕΤ και κάποια ραδιόφωνα, κι αυτά χωρίς εικόνα και ήχο. Σήμερα χάθηκαν εντελώς και εξακολουθώ να έχω τα παλιά 12, με τη διαφορά ότι το CINE ενώθηκε με το SPORT και μπήκε το κανάλι της ΒΟΥΛΗΣ (για να μην τους ξεχνάμε άραγε; ) Τι παίζει;


Φίλε μου από Γαλάτσι της Digea τα έπιασα από την αρχή της ΕΡΤ τα έπιανα αλλά όταν είχε αέρα τα έχανα , αλλά από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τα πιάνω κανονικά και επίσης το ΕΡΤ HD κανονικότατα!!!

Και κάτι άλλο έβλεπα το skai και την τσαπανιδου που διαβασζε την ανακοίνωση ότι είναι παράνομη η ΕΡΤ που δείχνει σε HD , όσοι έχετε facebook και twitter δεν της στέλνετε κανένα μήνυμα ότι δεν είμαστε μογγολοι ακόμα να περιμένουμε πότε θα πουν οι ιδιωτικοί σταθμοί. :Clap:

----------


## Giorgio sak

Ποιες μεταδόσεις ακολουθούν:

*•
Μαντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ – Σάλκε (Ημιτελικός UEFA Champions League) στις 4/5/2011.
•
Final 4 Euroleague Basketball: 6 και 8/5/2011.
•
Διαγωνισμός τραγουδιού Eurovision 2011 (Ημιτελικοί και τελικός): 10, 12 και 14/5/2011.
•
Τελικός UEFA Champions League: 28/5/2011.
•
Τελική φάση τουρνουά τένις Roland Garros: 31/5/2011 – 5/6/2011.*




Ο ήχος του προγράμματος ΕΡΤ HD θα είναι αρχικώς στερεοφωνικός, ενώ σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, η ΕΡΤ θα είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει και ήχο Surround 5.1 στις HD μεταδόσεις γεγονότων

----------


## Kerato

> Η ΕΡΤ δεν έχει λογικά εξοπλισμό για να τραβήξει hd περιεχόμενο;





> Όχι λογικά, γιατί είναι πανάκριβος όπως θα δεις να συζητιέται και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα.


Και τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες πως τους έδινε σε HD :Whistle: 
Από τότε τον έχει τον εξοπλισμό η ΕΡΤ. :One thumb up: 
Αλλά αυτό δεν μας αφορά και πολύ μιας και την παραγωγή του αγώνα θα την κάνει το conn-x και όχι η ΕΡΤ. Έτοιμο σήμα θα πάρει η ερτ.
Οπότε είναι θέμα connx tv/οτε τι θα δούμε. κατα 99% sd :Thumb down:

----------


## user9

> Και τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες πως τους έδινε σε HD
> Από τότε τον έχει τον εξοπλισμό η ΕΡΤ.
> Αλλά αυτό δεν μας αφορά και πολύ μιας και την παραγωγή του αγώνα θα την κάνει το conn-x και όχι η ΕΡΤ. Έτοιμο σήμα θα πάρει η ερτ.
> Οπότε είναι θέμα connx tv/οτε τι θα δούμε. κατα 99% sd


Δεν τους έδινε η ΕΡΤ, αλλά το NBC...
Το Conn-X (αλλά και η Nova) δεν έχει van για εξωτερικές μεταδόσεις... Νοικιάζουν εξοπλισμό κυρίως από την abc productions που έχει 2 νταλίκες με HD, full εξοπλισμένες από Grass Valley (Thomson)...

H ΕΡΤ έχει συνεργεία εξωτερικών μεταδόσεων, αλλά απ'όσο γνωρίζω κανένα full HD...

----------


## spirosg13

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.. αποτι εχω ακουσει σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα η ΕΡΤ HD θα αλλαξει και τον ηχο σε 5.1  απο οσω ξερω η tv μου (lg 32lf2500) δε υποστηριζει dts 5.1 οταν αλλαξει σημαινει οτι δε θα ακουω καθολου ηχο??? η θα εχει διαθεσιμο και αλλο ηχο??

----------


## user9

Dolby Digital θα είναι...

----------


## spirosg13

> Dolby Digital θα είναι...


αα οκ δε το ηξερα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giwrgosth

> H ΕΡΤ έχει συνεργεία εξωτερικών μεταδόσεων, αλλά απ'όσο γνωρίζω κανένα full HD...


Δεν έχει, το μοναδικό στη χώρα είναι της ABC και αυτό το πήρε κυρίως για το CL γιατί η ΤΕΑΜ απαιτεί όλοι οι αγώνες να είναι σε HD.

----------


## user9

> Δεν έχει, το μοναδικό στη χώρα είναι της ABC και αυτό το πήρε κυρίως για το CL γιατί η ΤΕΑΜ απαιτεί όλοι οι αγώνες να είναι σε HD.


Εκεί πόνταρε και η ABC και έκανε την επένδυση...  :Wink:

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν έχει, το μοναδικό στη χώρα είναι της ABC και αυτό το πήρε κυρίως για το CL γιατί η ΤΕΑΜ απαιτεί όλοι οι αγώνες να είναι σε HD.


Υπάρχει και το OB-Truck που έχει νοικιασμένο ο ΣΚΑΙ.

----------


## Gila1899

Δίχως να θέλω να φανώ γκρινιάρης και επειδή αναφέρθηκε η εικόνα από HD κανάλια του εξωτερικού, BBC HD και SKY HD που έχω δει η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι εμφανώς καλύτερη.

Καλή αρχή, πάντως. Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ. :One thumb up:  :Respekt:

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Δίχως να θέλω να φανώ γκρινιάρης και επειδή αναφέρθηκε η εικόνα από HD κανάλια του εξωτερικού, BBC HD και SKY HD που έχω δει η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι εμφανώς καλύτερη.
> 
> Καλή αρχή, πάντως. Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ.


Και βέβαια είναι καλύτερη αφού έχουν μεγαλύτερο bit rate και ανάλυση.
Αλλά υπάρχουν και HD κανάλια με χειρότερη ή εφάμιλλη ποιότητα σε σχέση με αυτό που είδαμε από την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## user9

> και ανάλυση.


 :Thinking:  τι εννοείς?

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> τι εννοείς?


Εννοώ καθαρό 1080i και όχι 1440x1088 που κάνει stretch σε wide.
Αλλά τι σημασία έχουν αυτά τώρα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γκρινιάζουν μερικοί...
Θέλουν και 1080*p*... ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον εβγάλαμε  :Laughing:

----------


## user9

Έλα τώρα μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί...
Από 50 ίντσες και πάνω καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τη διαφορά και από σχετικά κοντά... Η οριζόντια ανάλυση είναι η ίδια...

Δεν υπάρχει καν 1080p σε broadcast παγκοσμίως...

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Έλα τώρα μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί...
> Από 50 ίντσες και πάνω καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τη διαφορά και από σχετικά κοντά... Η οριζόντια ανάλυση είναι η ίδια...
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει καν 1080p σε broadcast παγκοσμίως...


Αυτό λέω κι εγώ  :Laughing:

----------


## beto11

παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε να διευκρινίσω κάτι σημάντικο:
Σε τηλεόραση full HD χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4, αν βάλω τη γνωστή modula φυσικά θα μπορώ να δω το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD.
Το θέμα είναι θα βλέπω πραγματικά το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD σε ανάλυση HD ή απλά θα βλέπω το κανάλι σε ανάλυση SD;

----------


## Gila1899

> παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε να διευκρινίσω κάτι σημάντικο:
> Σε τηλεόραση full HD χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4, αν βάλω τη γνωστή modula φυσικά θα μπορώ να δω το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD.
> Το θέμα είναι θα βλέπω πραγματικά το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD σε ανάλυση HD ή απλά θα βλέπω το κανάλι σε ανάλυση SD;


Αν μπορείς να το δεις θα το βλέπεις σε ανάλυση HD.

----------


## Viper

Αν βαλεις την μοντουλα δεν θα δεις το καναλι ERT-HD γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υποστηριζει HD. Περιμενουμε να βγει νεο μοντελο.

Οσο για την ποιοτητα, ναι νομιζω οτι θα βλεπεις στην ουσια SD αναλυση, οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος αγορας. Αλλα κατσε να βγει πρωτα για να εισαι σιγουρος.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.. αποτι εχω ακουσει σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα η ΕΡΤ HD θα αλλαξει και τον ηχο σε 5.1  απο οσω ξερω η tv μου (lg 32lf2500) δε υποστηριζει dts 5.1 οταν αλλαξει σημαινει οτι δε θα ακουω καθολου ηχο??? η θα εχει διαθεσιμο και αλλο ηχο??


Καιρός να πάρεις ένα hi-fi με 5:1 για να απολαμβάνεις τον ήχο.

----------


## Seitman

> παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε να διευκρινίσω κάτι σημάντικο:
> Σε τηλεόραση full HD χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4, αν βάλω τη γνωστή modula φυσικά θα μπορώ να δω το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD.
> Το θέμα είναι θα βλέπω πραγματικά το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD σε ανάλυση HD ή απλά θα βλέπω το κανάλι σε ανάλυση SD;


Θα σου πρότεινα καλύτερα να αγοράσεις εξωτερικό mpeg4 HD αποκωδικοποιητή. Από τη στιγμή που η TV σου δε διαθέτει ενσωματωμένο. Κατά την άποψή μου οι modules είναι ημίμετρο και πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## senkradvii

Tι είναι οι modules?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Seitman

Voila Sen  :One thumb up:

----------


## LefterisK

> Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος το πιξελιάρισμα/artefacts στα πανοραμικά πλάνα του σταδίου από το ελικόπτερο; (κοντά στην αρχή της μετάδοσης πριν τη σέντρα και πάλι ξανά πριν αρχίσει το 2ο ημίχρονο).
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε μάλλον λόγω μεγαλύτερης λεπτομέρειας στο πλάνο του σταδίου το στιγμιαίο bitrate ξεπέρασε το διαθέσιμο στο κανάλι, σωστά; ελπίζω να το κοιτάξουν...
> 
> Το έχω και γραμμένο, αύριο θα κοιτάξω να κόψω τα frames και να τα ανεβάσω αν δε με προλάβει κανείς.





> Θέμα της μετάδοσης/αναμετάδοσης είναι, το ψηφιακό σήμα το έχει αυτό, αν για κάποιον λόγο υπάρξει διακοπή του stream.


Ναι αυτο το πιξελιασμα δεν ηταν απο την ΕΡΤ, ουτε ειχε προβλημα η ληψη κανενος απο εμας.
Απλα το ελικοπτερο εχει ασυρματη καμερα και το πιξελιασμα απο εκει προκυπτει λόγω της κινησης που κανει δεν εχει παντα optimum ληψη μια τετοια καμερα.

----------


## meg

Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ επιτέλους μία φορά,
η Digea τι θα πρέπει να λέει τώρα μετά το "ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ & ΗΧΟΣ"?... "ΥΠΕΡΤΑΤΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ"?... ψεύτες...
όσο για τους ιδιωτικούς αντί να λένε παράνομα κλπ.. μ****ίες, να σταματήσουν τις παράνομες διαφημήσεις του στυλ "Κοτσόβολος-Media Mark" κλπ με TV SUPER SUPER HD... ή τουλάχιστον να λένε μετά ότι "το κανάλι μας δεν πρόκειται να το δείτε ΠΟΤΕ σε HD...
για να μην πούμε για την έξυπνη διαφήμηση της NOVA.. "Θέλω HD ... έχεις NOVA?"  ... "τώρα"??????

----------


## xolloth

το θεμα πλεον απο εδω και περα ειναι να φτιαξει ενα προγραμμα καθημερινο ωστε να το εχουμε σαν μια επιλογη ποιοτητας.

----------


## user9

> το θεμα πλεον απο εδω και περα ειναι να φτιαξει ενα προγραμμα καθημερινο ωστε να το εχουμε σαν μια επιλογη ποιοτητας.


πριν τη νέα σεζόν είναι απίθανο... στην τελική αυτό σημαίνει "πειραματικά/πιλοτικά"... μόνο όποτε υπάρχει κάποιου τέτοιου είδους μετάδοση θα το ανοίγουν...

----------


## flamelab

Τουλαχιστον θα δουμε Eurovision σε HD  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ.: Και δυστυχως δεν το'χαμε 6 χρονια πριν, να δουμε Παπαρίζου τουλαχιστον  :Razz:

----------


## xolloth

ας βαλει ντοκυμαντερ ,ρε παιδι μου,ετσι για να υπαρχει η συνεχης επαφη .

----------


## user9

> ας βαλει ντοκυμαντερ ,ρε παιδι μου,ετσι για να υπαρχει η συνεχης επαφη .


Μπααααααα, που να τα βρει? Ακόμα και τα τελευταία/πιο πρόσφατα που γύριζαν για το Πρίσμα+ (για τα οποία έριξε και μια τεράστια κανονιά σε όλη την αγορά), τα ζητούσε σε DVCPro ή Digital Beta, με αμφίβολης τεχνολογίας ακουστική περιγραφή που μάλλον δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ...  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgio sak

> Μπααααααα, που να τα βρει? Ακόμα και τα τελευταία/πιο πρόσφατα που γύριζαν για το Πρίσμα+ (για τα οποία έριξε και μια τεράστια κανονιά σε όλη την αγορά), τα ζητούσε σε DVCPro ή Digital Beta, με αμφίβολης τεχνολογίας ακουστική περιγραφή που μάλλον δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ...


... Παναγόπουλος κι εδώ;

----------


## tzelen

> ας βαλει ντοκυμαντερ ,ρε παιδι μου,ετσι για να υπαρχει η συνεχης επαφη .


Και η Παπαρίζου ντοκυμανταιρ ήταν  :Razz:

----------


## user9

> ... Παναγόπουλος κι εδώ;


κινήθηκαν... τόσο γρήγορα, που έχασαν την χρηματοδότηση από την ΕΕ.... Και οι παραγωγές είχαν γίνει ήδη...

----------


## Sebu

Η χθεσινη εικονα ηταν σκετη μαγεια. Ενιωθες ανθρωπος, πολιτισμενος.

Οχι το ξεπλυμενο, αισχρο σημα των επιγειων καναλιων. Δεν συζητω για το αισχος δορυφορικο της Νοβα (οχι το hd).

Απο τη χθεσινη μεταδοση καταλαβαινεις ποσο σε κοροϊδευουν οι λαμογιοκαναλαρχες που κλεινουν το ενα καναλι σημερα λογω χρεων και ανοιγουν αλλο αυριο το οποιο παιρνει ή θα παρει σε dt πανελλαδικη αδεια και μετα εχουν το θρασος να μιλανε για κρατικο παρεμβατισμο και αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο.

Βρε ουστ. Χθες το τελευταιο γκολ του Μεσι, ηταν τοσο καθαρο που νομιζα οτι το εβλεπα στο Playstation 3  :Razz:

----------


## andm

Εσείς που λέτε ότι ο Μέσι βγήκε από ps3 να τακάνετε αυτό στο ps3 να σας παραδεχτώ  :Razz: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα και εγώ το απόλαυσα εχθές

----------


## doctor_667

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση γιατί έχω ψιλομπερδευτεί. Το ότι δεν μου το εμφανίζει το ΕΡΤ HD σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω MPEG-4; Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω ήχο μόνο; Τα ψηφιακά που βλέπω είναι το βουλή, το σινέ/σπορ, το πρίσμα και το ρικ.

----------


## farcry

> Ναι λες και δεν έχουμε δει BR, μην συγκρίνετε την ζωντανή εικόνα με αυτήν που έχει περάσει από πολλαπλή επεξεργασία ώστε να γραφτεί στο δισκάκι.


δεν το εβαλα γιατι το θεωρω συγκρισιμο. απλα καποιοι ανεφεραν περι blu ray ποιοτητος. οχι εγω. για αποσαφηνιση το ειπα




> Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε τις παραμέτρους progressive vs. interlaced καθώς και το πόσο bandwidth (Mbps) έχει το βίντεο σε κάθε μέσο.


το interlaced με το progressive δεν εχουν διαφορα στο ματι γιατι εχεις blurring.
τη διαφορα στην ποιοτητα εικονας την κανει bitrate θεωρωντας οτι ειναι cabac και οτι εχουν χρησιμοποιησει το ιδιο profile και level




> Εννοώ καθαρό 1080i και όχι 1440x1088 που κάνει stretch σε wide.


καθαρο 1080i ειναι. το ζουλισμα σε 4/3 ειναι lossless compression δε χανεις κατι




> Τουλαχιστον θα δουμε Eurovision σε HD


κατσε να περασουμε στον τελικο πρωτα... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Xouzouris

> Μπααααααα, που να τα βρει? [...]


Στο Pirate Bay. Μονο το Σταρ θα δειχνει πειρατικες ταινιες δηλαδη?  :Razz: 




> κατσε να περασουμε στον τελικο πρωτα...


Θα δειξει και τον ημιτελικο.  :Laughing:

----------


## leros2004

> παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε να διευκρινίσω κάτι σημάντικο:
> Σε τηλεόραση full HD χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4, αν βάλω τη γνωστή modula φυσικά θα μπορώ να δω το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD.
> Το θέμα είναι θα βλέπω πραγματικά το κανάλι ΕΡΤ HD σε ανάλυση HD ή απλά θα βλέπω το κανάλι σε ανάλυση SD;


Με τη modula θα δείς ψηφιακά αλλά όχι HD, εχθές ήμουν καλεσμένος σε σπίτι φίλου να δούμε τη μπάλα σε HD, αμ δε.... ο φίλος μου αγόρασε κάρτα για να βάλει στη Samsung που δεν έιχε mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητή  :Evil:

----------


## _FLIP_

πως θα καταλαβω αν τα βλεπω HD η οχι;

----------


## prodromosfan

τωρα αυτη ειναι ερωτηση;

αμα τριβεις τα ματια σου τοτε βλεπεις hd  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Ελπίζω να κάνουν την σωστή κίνηση από την νέα σαιζόν και να πάρουν Discovery κλπ HD ντοκυμανταίρ να χαρεί το μάτι μας.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ελπίζω να κάνουν την σωστή κίνηση από την νέα σαιζόν και να πάρουν Discovery κλπ HD ντοκυμανταίρ να χαρεί το μάτι μας.


κοστιζουν
και αμα ειναι να τα βαζουν οπως στο σκαι που το μεγαλο σαββατο εβαλε για την καταστροφη της γης και γιατι δεν εχει γινει ακομα να μας λειπει.

----------


## nnn

> κοστιζουν
> και αμα ειναι να τα βαζουν οπως στο σκαι που το μεγαλο σαββατο εβαλε για την καταστροφη της γης και γιατι δεν εχει γινει ακομα να μας λειπει.


Δεν πειράζει, αξίζουν όμως, ας δώσουμε χρήματα για πράγματα που αξίζουν μια φορά.

----------


## xolloth

χιλιες φορες ντοκυμαντερ να μαθαινουμε και κατι, παρα αυτες τις σαβουρες που βλεπουμε καθημερινα.
καποτε πρεπει να ανεβει το επιπεδο της τηλεορασης γιατι εχει πιασει πατο.
εαν εξαιρεσεις Κρατικη τηλεοραση και καποια προγραμματα του Σκαι,ολα τα ιδιωτικα ,δεν βλεπονται πια,αισθανομαι οτι με υποτιμουν ,με κοροιδευουν.
ασε που απο την νεα σαιζον πολλα πραγματα θα μπουν στην θεση τους,τωρα που η διαφημηστικη στροφιγγα κλεινει σιγα-σιγα,θα γινει χαμος.

----------


## fotis 65

θα χρειαστεί να ψάξω σε νέα συχνότητα για να το βρω ?  :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

Δε νομίζω να μπορεί να δώσει δωρεάν περιεχόμενο τόσο ακριβό όσο το Discovery.  :Thinking:

----------


## silegav

Εγώ είχα καταλάβει ότι το κανάλι το HD θα είναι ανοιχτό μόνο για τον αγώνα. Απ'ότι συνειδητοποιώ τώρα θα εκπέμπει κανονικά με πρόγραμμα. Σωστά κατάλαβα; Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό είναι. Ίσως να στενοχωρηθώ λιγότερο όταν έρθει η ΔΕΗ αυτό το μήνα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Banditgr

> Δε νομίζω να μπορεί να δώσει δωρεάν περιεχόμενο τόσο ακριβό όσο το Discovery.


Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι discovery, ας είναι ένα αξιοπρεπές ντοκιμαντέρ. Δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν τα πάντα σε μια νύχτα άλλωστε.

----------


## senkradvii

> χιλιες φορες ντοκυμαντερ να μαθαινουμε και κατι, παρα αυτες τις σαβουρες που βλεπουμε καθημερινα.
> καποτε πρεπει να ανεβει το επιπεδο της τηλεορασης γιατι εχει πιασει πατο.
> εαν εξαιρεσεις Κρατικη τηλεοραση και καποια προγραμματα του Σκαι,ολα τα ιδιωτικα ,δεν βλεπονται πια,αισθανομαι οτι με υποτιμουν ,με κοροιδευουν.
> ασε που απο την νεα σαιζον πολλα πραγματα θα μπουν στην θεση τους,τωρα που η διαφημηστικη στροφιγγα κλεινει σιγα-σιγα,θα γινει χαμος.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. 

Γιατί δεν εκπέμπει από Πήλιο και Πάρνηθα ξέρει κανένας ρε παιδιά? Είμαι να σκάσω από χθες, που είμαι στην απ'έξω..

----------


## 21706

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Γιατί δεν εκπέμπει από Πήλιο και Πάρνηθα ξέρει κανένας ρε παιδιά? Είμαι να σκάσω από χθες, που είμαι στην απ'έξω..


dura lex sed lex

----------


## flamelab

> dura lex sed lex


Haec lex stultus est.

----------


## senkradvii

> dura lex sed lex


Ναι τι σκ@τ@ λέει αυτός ο νόμος δηλαδή και μας αφήνει στη απέξω?

----------


## sotos65

Ορίζει συγκεκριμένα κέντρα εκπομπής για τη ψηφιακή μετάβαση. Και από τη λίστα λείπουν σημαντικότατα κέντρα εκπομπής όπως και το Πήλιο (ή η Πάρνηθα).

----------


## xroupista

καλά όλα αυτά άλλη η ΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΗ Επαρχία......Πάλι θα ζεί στα σκοτάδια....έτσι για το γαμώτο ας αρχίζανε πιλοτικά μια φορά ανάποδα

----------


## senkradvii

> Ορίζει συγκεκριμένα κέντρα εκπομπής για τη ψηφιακή μετάβαση. Και από τη λίστα λείπουν σημαντικότατα κέντρα εκπομπής όπως και το Πήλιο (ή η Πάρνηθα).


Για ποιό λόγο??? Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιό !@%! λόγο...

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> καθαρο 1080i ειναι. το ζουλισμα σε 4/3 ειναι lossless compression δε χανεις κατι


Πως είναι δυνατόν να είναι το ίδιο; Με αυτό το trick το ΕΡΤ HD «γλυτώνει» το αυξημένο bitrate που θα απαιτούσε αν ήταν σε 1080i όπως κάποια απ' τα HD κανάλια του εξωτερικού.
Άρα λιγότερο bitrate και ελαφρώς χειρότερη εικόνα. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις καλό μάτι για να δεις τη διαφορά...
Πέρα από αυτό, με ικανοποίησε απόλυτα αυτό που είδα από την ΕΡΤ, κι αν με έβαζε κανείς να κατατάξω κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη την ποιότητα εικόνας του ΕΡΤ HD (σε σχέση με αυτά που έχω δει) θα το έβαζα κάπου στη μέση ή και λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## fotis 65

και απ ότι καταλαβαίνω Μυτιλήνη για να δούμε HD θα περιμένουμε..... :Vava:

----------


## emeliss

Μέχρι το Νοέμβριο.
http://www.radiotvlink.gr/news/showa...rticleID=18108

----------


## sotos65

> Για ποιό λόγο??? Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιό !@%! λόγο...


Γιατί αυτή ήταν η απόφαση μετά από πρόταση μιας μελέτη που είχε γίνει για το θέμα της ψηφιακής μετάβασης από κάποια ομάδα ειδικών (η ομάδα ενός καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου ή πολυτεχνείου αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία βέβαια). Φυσικά το πόρισμα (και η ΚΥΑ που το ακολούθησε) ήταν αρκετά κοντόφθαλμο, αφού ούτε τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις προέβλεπε (DVB-T/mpeg-4, DVB-T2) ούτε φαίνεται να έλαβε πολύ σοβαρά υπόψη τις πραγματικές συνθήκες εκπομπής (στην Αλεξανδρούπολη για παράδειγμα η θέση που επιλέχθηκε καλύπτει πολύ μικρό μέρος γεωγραφικά της περιοχής και του πληθυσμού της Θράκης).

----------


## balander

Πάντως η ΕΡΤ και digea την ευρύτερη περιοχή ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ - ΔΡΑΜΑΣ την εχουν γραμμενη για το 2100+ ...

----------


## Νικαετός

Aπό όσο βλέπω όταν αρχίσει η εκπομπή από τη φθιώτιδα (χλωμός) η Χαλκίδα καλύπτεται, αλλά ο Ωρωπός...μαύρα χάλια.  :Sad:

----------


## senkradvii

> Γιατί αυτή ήταν η απόφαση μετά από πρόταση μιας μελέτη που είχε γίνει για το θέμα της ψηφιακής μετάβασης από κάποια ομάδα ειδικών (η ομάδα ενός καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου ή πολυτεχνείου αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία βέβαια). Φυσικά το πόρισμα (και η ΚΥΑ που το ακολούθησε) ήταν αρκετά κοντόφθαλμο, αφού ούτε τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις προέβλεπε (DVB-T/mpeg-4, DVB-T2) ούτε φαίνεται να έλαβε πολύ σοβαρά υπόψη τις πραγματικές συνθήκες εκπομπής (στην Αλεξανδρούπολη για παράδειγμα η θέση που επιλέχθηκε καλύπτει πολύ μικρό μέρος γεωγραφικά της περιοχής και του πληθυσμού της Θράκης).


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, όμως και πάλι δεν έμαθα ποιος ήταν ο λόγος που τελικά μετά τη πρόταση μιας μελέτης εξαιρούσε την Πάρνηθα και το Πήλιο. Δηλαδή ποια ήταν τα κριτήρια εξαίρεσης τους, σε αυτή την αναθεματισμένη μελέτη. Σαν άσχετος δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Προφανώς υποθέτω ότι έγινε μια μελέτη για λέμε ότι έγινε..

----------


## farcry

> Πως είναι δυνατόν να είναι το ίδιο; Με αυτό το trick το ΕΡΤ HD «γλυτώνει» το αυξημένο bitrate που θα απαιτούσε αν ήταν σε 1080i όπως κάποια απ' τα HD κανάλια του εξωτερικού.
> Άρα λιγότερο bitrate και ελαφρώς χειρότερη εικόνα. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις καλό μάτι για να δεις τη διαφορά...
> Πέρα από αυτό, με ικανοποίησε απόλυτα αυτό που είδα από την ΕΡΤ, κι αν με έβαζε κανείς να κατατάξω κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη την ποιότητα εικόνας του ΕΡΤ HD (σε σχέση με αυτά που έχω δει) θα το έβαζα κάπου στη μέση ή και λίγο παραπάνω.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anamorp...een#Television

δες εδω και θα καταλαβεις. αφου η εικονα δεν αλλαζει. η πληροφορια δεν αλλαζει. απλα στη μια ειναι 4/3 συμπιεσμενη και στη δειχνει 16/9

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/articl...ic185demo.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_HD

*The UK broadcasts are typically at a resolution of 1440x1080i and encoded in MPEG-4 H.264/AVC on satellite and terrestrial television and in MPEG-2 on cable*

----------


## Lazouno

Πάλι καλά δηλαδή εδώ στη θεσσαλία θα το βάλουν σε ένα μήνα ίσα ίσα να δούμε το τελικό σε HD. Κανονικά από εδώ θα έπρεπε να αρχίσουν διότι βάζεις μια κεραία και πιάνει όλος ο κάμπος.

----------


## Andreaslar

> κοστιζουν
> και αμα ειναι να τα βαζουν οπως στο σκαι που το μεγαλο σαββατο εβαλε για την καταστροφη της γης και γιατι δεν εχει γινει ακομα να μας λειπει.


έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα δικαιώματα είναι τα ίδια για SD/HD.

Αυτό κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον από την ανακοίνωσης της EΡΤ

----------


## Seitman

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, όμως και πάλι δεν έμαθα ποιος ήταν ο λόγος που τελικά μετά τη πρόταση μιας μελέτης εξαιρούσε την Πάρνηθα και το Πήλιο. Δηλαδή ποια ήταν τα κριτήρια εξαίρεσης τους, σε αυτή την αναθεματισμένη μελέτη. Σαν άσχετος δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Προφανώς υποθέτω ότι έγινε μια μελέτη για λέμε ότι έγινε..


Έδωσες την απάντηση μόνος σου, με την τελευταία σου πρόταση.
Κάτι ακούγεται ότι ετοιμάζεται νέα μελέτη και συμπεριλαμβάνει Πάρνηθα, Πήλιο και Θάσο εκτός των άλλων.

----------


## George978

καλα αντε ΟΚ το πηλιο ειναι εκτος, αφου ο Χορτιατης φαινεται απο ολη την ανατολικη χαλκιδικη που ειναι η πολυπληθεστερη γιατι βαλανε το κεντρο εκπομπης απο τη μια πλευρα που ΔΕΝ πιανει εμας ΚΑΙ τη κατερινη? δεν μπορω να τους καταλαβω μερικες φορες

----------


## andm

Ψάχνετε να βρείτε άκρη;;Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε...

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anamorp...een#Television
> 
> δες εδω και θα καταλαβεις. αφου η εικονα δεν αλλαζει. η πληροφορια δεν αλλαζει. απλα στη μια ειναι 4/3 συμπιεσμενη και στη δειχνει 16/9
> 
> http://www.thedigitalbits.com/articl...ic185demo.html


Αφού λοιπόν η πληροφορία δεν αλλάζει γιατί υπάρχει εμφανέστατη διαφορά ακόμα και στα screenshots σε σχέση με κάποιο κορυφαίο σε ποιότητα HD δορυφορικό κανάλι; Άρα κάπου φαγώθηκε το bitrate. Σε αυτό αναφέρομαι.

----------


## farcry

για πιο καναλι λες? το BBC και το ITV της αγγλιας οπως ανεφερα στον συνδεσμο ειναι ιδιο με της ERT HD σε χαρακτηριστικα

----------


## sotos65

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, όμως και πάλι δεν έμαθα ποιος ήταν ο λόγος που τελικά μετά τη πρόταση μιας μελέτης εξαιρούσε την Πάρνηθα και το Πήλιο. Δηλαδή ποια ήταν τα κριτήρια εξαίρεσης τους, σε αυτή την αναθεματισμένη μελέτη. Σαν άσχετος δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Προφανώς υποθέτω ότι έγινε μια μελέτη για λέμε ότι έγινε..


Στο πως κατέληξαν στα συγκεκριμένα και αποκλειστικά σημεία εκπομπής δεν μπορώ να σου πω γιατί δεν ξέρω. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι πάντως εδώ θα βρεις την παρουσίαση της μελέτης (με χάρτες, κλπ)

http://video.minpress.gr/wwwminpress/syxnotites/tv.pdf

Και εδώ την ΚΥΑ που καθορίζει τα σημεία εκπομπής...

http://video.minpress.gr/wwwminpress...20_08_2008.pdf

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> για πιο καναλι λες? το BBC και το ITV της αγγλιας οπως ανεφερα στον συνδεσμο ειναι ιδιο με της ERT HD σε χαρακτηριστικα


π.χ. το NHK World HD
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...5&d=1303955075


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=542

----------


## farcry

> π.χ. το NHK World HD
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...5&d=1303955075
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=542



δε μπορω να βρω σε τι αναλυση παιζει το συγκεκριμενο. το Channel 4 HD ειδα οτι παιζει σε 1920 και ειναι το μονο απο τα δωρεαν που διατιθενται στην αγγλια. ολα τα αλλα ειναι σε αναμορφικο 1440χ1080i σε εικονες στον υπολογιστη θα δεις διαφορα αλλα οταν παιζει στην τηλεοραση δε νομιζω οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις και πολλα λογω της κινησης και της αποστασης (diffraction του ματιου)

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> δε μπορω να βρω σε τι αναλυση παιζει το συγκεκριμενο. το Channel 4 HD ειδα οτι παιζει σε 1920 και ειναι το μονο απο τα δωρεαν που διατιθενται στην αγγλια. ολα τα αλλα ειναι σε αναμορφικο 1440χ1080i σε εικονες στον υπολογιστη θα δεις διαφορα αλλα οταν παιζει στην τηλεοραση δε νομιζω οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις και πολλα λογω της κινησης και της αποστασης (diffraction του ματιου)


Θα σου πω λοιπόν, είναι 1080i και σε full bitrate, κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί λέω πως υπάρχει διαφορά; 
Η τηλεόραση καλύπτει τη διαφορά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει.
Σε πολύ μεγάλες τηλεοράσεις Full HD φαίνονται κάτι τέτοια.

----------


## paravoid

> το interlaced με το progressive δεν εχουν διαφορα στο ματι γιατι εχεις blurring.


Φυσικά και έχει, ιδιαίτερα σε σκηνές με πολύ κίνηση (όπου φαίνεται το blurring από το deinterlacing), όπως είναι το ποδόσφαιρο.




> καθαρο 1080i ειναι. το ζουλισμα σε 4/3 ειναι lossless compression δε χανεις κατι


Τι είναι αυτά που λες;! Στο αναμορφικό έχεις πιο μεγάλα, μακρόστενα, pixels ώστε να βγει το σωστό aspect ratio. Γενικά, έχεις λιγότερη μεταδιδόμενη πληροφορία (λιγότερα pixels), προφανώς και «χάνεις». Το κατά πόσο είναι αισθητό ή όχι να το συζητήσουμε αλλά όχι ότι είναι και lossless, είναι προφανές ότι δεν είναι.

----------


## farcry

> Φυσικά και έχει, ιδιαίτερα σε σκηνές με πολύ κίνηση (όπου φαίνεται το blurring από το deinterlacing), όπως είναι το ποδόσφαιρο.


ναι εκει το βλεπεις. εγω ελεγα για ταινιες περισσοτερο που δεν το βλεπεις.
για το ποδοσφαιρο κυριως βγηκαν και οι τηλεορασεις με τα 120 και 240hz




> Τι είναι αυτά που λες;! Στο αναμορφικό έχεις πιο μεγάλα, μακρόστενα, pixels ώστε να βγει το σωστό aspect ratio. Γενικά, έχεις λιγότερη μεταδιδόμενη πληροφορία (λιγότερα pixels), προφανώς και «χάνεις». Το κατά πόσο είναι αισθητό ή όχι να το συζητήσουμε αλλά όχι ότι είναι και lossless, είναι προφανές ότι δεν είναι.



ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειναι lossless το ζουλιγμα ετσι οπως το ειχε περιγραψει καποιος αλλος.

........Auto merged post: farcry πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Θα σου πω λοιπόν, είναι 1080i και σε full bitrate, κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί λέω πως υπάρχει διαφορά; 
> Η τηλεόραση καλύπτει τη διαφορά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει.
> Σε πολύ μεγάλες τηλεοράσεις Full HD φαίνονται κάτι τέτοια.



ναι οκ αλλα οπως σου ανεφερα το bbc Που ειναι κρατικο δινει οπως και η ert. Οποτε δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να εχουμε παραπανω απαιτησεις

----------


## senkradvii

> Στο πως κατέληξαν στα συγκεκριμένα και αποκλειστικά σημεία εκπομπής δεν μπορώ να σου πω γιατί δεν ξέρω. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι πάντως εδώ θα βρεις την παρουσίαση της μελέτης (με χάρτες, κλπ)
> 
> http://video.minpress.gr/wwwminpress/syxnotites/tv.pdf
> 
> Και εδώ την ΚΥΑ που καθορίζει τα σημεία εκπομπής...
> 
> http://video.minpress.gr/wwwminpress...20_08_2008.pdf


Mε μια λιγάκι πρόχειρη ματιά είδα πως το Πήλιο είναι σημείο εκπομπής και στα 2 pdf. Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν παίρνω σήμα από τον Σωρό ή από το Πήλιο. Πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω αυτό?

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> ναι οκ αλλα οπως σου ανεφερα το bbc Που ειναι κρατικο δινει οπως και η ert. Οποτε δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να εχουμε παραπανω απαιτησεις


Ποιος μίλησε για παραπάνω απαιτήσεις; (Γι' αυτές θα επανέλθουμε μελλοντικά, τώρα είναι πολύ νωρίς)
Απάντησα σχετικά με τις διαφορές που παρατήρησα.

----------


## sotos65

> Mε μια λιγάκι πρόχειρη ματιά είδα πως το Πήλιο είναι σημείο εκπομπής και στα 2 pdf. Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν παίρνω σήμα από τον Σωρό ή από το Πήλιο. Πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω αυτό?


Πολλά είναι τα κέντρα εκπομπής, αλλά μόνο αυτά που είναι στα παραρτήματα V και VΙ της ΚΥΑ είναι στο πρώτο στάδιο της ψηφιακής μετάβασης. Και το Πήλιο δεν είναι σε αυτά δυστυχώς (για τους κατοίκους της περιοχής). Ένας απλός τρόπος να δεις από που παίρνεις σήμα είναι να δεις προς τα που είναι στραμμένη η κεραία σου και οι κεραίες άλλων σπιτιών της περιοχής σου.

----------


## senkradvii

> Πολλά είναι τα κέντρα εκπομπής, αλλά μόνο αυτά που είναι στα παραρτήματα V και VΙ της ΚΥΑ είναι στο πρώτο στάδιο της ψηφιακής μετάβασης. Και το Πήλιο δεν είναι σε αυτά δυστυχώς (για τους κατοίκους της περιοχής). Ένας απλός τρόπος να δεις από που παίρνεις σήμα είναι να δεις προς τα που είναι στραμμένη η κεραία σου και οι κεραίες άλλων σπιτιών της περιοχής σου.


Eυχαριστώ! Θα το τσεκάρω αύριο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## farcry

> Ποιος μίλησε για παραπάνω απαιτήσεις; (Γι' αυτές θα επανέλθουμε μελλοντικά, τώρα είναι πολύ νωρίς)
> Απάντησα σχετικά με τις διαφορές που παρατήρησα.


οκ λαθος θα καταλαβα το υφος σου τοτε. μου εμοιασε σαν να εβγαινε ενα παραπονο  :Razz:

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> οκ λαθος θα καταλαβα το υφος σου τοτε. μου εμοιασε σαν να εβγαινε ενα παραπονο


 :Laughing: 

Το παράπονο για την ώρα το έχουν τα παλικάρια της Digea  :Laughing:

----------


## Seitman

> Mε μια λιγάκι πρόχειρη ματιά είδα πως το Πήλιο είναι σημείο εκπομπής και στα 2 pdf. Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν παίρνω σήμα από τον Σωρό ή από το Πήλιο. Πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω αυτό?


Δες εδώ Νάσο και αντιπαρέβαλε τις συχνότητες που είναι συντονισμένα τα κανάλια που βλέπεις. Θα βρεις άκρη και περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μηπως γνωρίζει κανένας?

Τα παιδιά της ΕΡΤ παίξαν 2 ώρες HD, κουράστηκαν και απ' ότι φαίνεται πήραν κανένα χρόνο άδεια.

Το site της ertdigital είναι νεκρό ("υπό αναβάθμιση")
Το EPG στα ψηφιακά είναι ψόφιο
Το cine+ δεν παίζει
To sport+/cine+ είναι μόνο sport, μας έχει ψοφήσει στην sport κονσέρβα

300 εκατομμύρια είναι φαίνεται λίγα.

Γνωρίζει κανένας τιποτα?

Μήπως και δούμε πάλι κάποια καλή ευρωπαική τανία

'Η μήπως "Ραντεβού τον Σεπτέμβριο"?

----------


## amoyda

> Τον Οκτώβριο...


τουτουνου του ετους;

----------


## NikosGR7

> Μηπως γνωρίζει κανένας?
> 
> Τα παιδιά της ΕΡΤ παίξαν 2 ώρες HD, κουράστηκαν και απ' ότι φαίνεται πήραν κανένα χρόνο άδεια.
> 
> Το site της ertdigital είναι νεκρό ("υπό αναβάθμιση")
> Το EPG στα ψηφιακά είναι ψόφιο
> Το cine+ δεν παίζει
> To sport+/cine+ είναι μόνο sport, μας έχει ψοφήσει στην sport κονσέρβα


Με το site δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.
Το EPG τουλάχιστον σε εμένα δουλεύει κανονικά.
Το Cine+ είχαν πει ότι θα παίζει το βράδυ και θα έχει ταινίες.
Σου απάντησα από πάνω νομίζω.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το cine+ δεν παίζει
> To sport+/cine+ είναι μόνο sport, μας έχει ψοφήσει στην sport κονσέρβα


Καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε και λίγο τα μηνύματα πριν γράψουμε κάτι ειρωνικό.
Από το πρώτο μήνυμα στο παρόν νήμα:




> Ταυτοχρόνως, *τα προγράμματα του σινε+ και του σπορ+ θα συγχωνευθούν*   και θα δημιουργηθεί ένα νέο ενιαίο πρόγραμμα, το σινε/σπορ +, με το   περιεχόμενο του σπορ+ στην πρωινή ζώνη και του σινε+ στην βραδινή.

----------


## pelasgian

εγώ χθες λίγο που ασχολήθηκα, είδα ότι το ERT HD έδινε μαύρη οθόνη, χωρίς ήχο κλπ. 
Τα ERT1 ERT2 ERT3 δεν ήταν (από ότι κατάλαβα) HD και επιπλέον έκαναν μικρά σπασίματα στον ήχο και μικρά παγώματα, παρόλο που το σήμα είναι καμπάνα και στα digea δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα. 

Πάντως, η τηλεόραση έχει άρθρωμα MPEG4 πρόσθετο σε κάρτα. 

Ελπίζω ότι δεν είναι άλλο το MPEG4 και άλλο το MPEG4 HD. 

Η τηλεόραση είναι HD. 

Επίσης, στα μενού που λέει πληροφορίες καναλιού τα ελληνικά βγαίνουν σε λάθος κωδικοσελίδα σε όλα τα κανάλια. Φαντάζομαι γιατί η τηλεόραση είναι αρχαία (νομίζω ότι είναι η πρώτη HD 37" της Hitachi από το 2004 ή από τις πρώτες και την έχω εδώ και κοντά 7 χρόνια).

----------


## prodromosfan

> Πάντως, η τηλεόραση έχει άρθρωμα MPEG4 πρόσθετο σε κάρτα.


Αμαν ρε Πελασγέ με το άρθρωμα.  :Razz: 
module καρτουλα εχεις βαλει και οχι αυτες δεν πιανουν τα hd καναλια.

----------


## pelasgian

καταπληκτική λέξη η λέξη άρθρωμα πάντως!
(τους κερατάδες, την πλήρωσα και 40 ευρώ!)



Off Topic



ήξερες ότι η λέξη άρθρωση δεν είναι αυτό που έχει ελευθερία κίνησης μόνο, αλλά αυτό που κάνει ... κυρίως plug in;  Εξού και η εξάρθρωση, η διάρθρωση κλπ. Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό έψαχνα να βρω αυτή τη λέξη για τις σημειώσεις και να μεταφράσω το «modular design» στα ελληνικά χωρίς να μας φεύγει το καούκαλο από κρετινικούς ραμισμούς; 

Ενώ το «αρθρωτός σχεδιασμός» είναι σωστή απόδοση στα ελληνικά. 

Τώρα, το έχει «μοντουλάκι καρτούλα» δεν είναι ελληνικά που λες μπροστά ... σε 200 μάρτυρες γραπτώς. 

Ήξερες ότι το όρχος είναι το repository (όπου όρχος σημαίνει αποθήκη και εξού και τα ... καλαμπαλίκια σου - ξέρεις, εκεί που αποθηκεύονται τα ... πυρομαχικά  :Laughing:  )

Άρα το software repository γίνεται όρχος λογισμικού. 
Τώρα, αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσον ο επικεφαλής του όρχου λογισμικού αν λέγεται ορχίαρχος ή αρχίορχος. Θα επιληφθώ του θέματος και θα ενημερώσω την ευγενική ομήγυρη εν ευθέτω χρόνω. 

υ.γ. 
Άλλες μπανάλ λέξεις: τσιμούχα, φλάντζα... Ενώ το παρέμβυσμα, τι ωραία που είναι;
Σε φοβούνται κιόλας οι μαστόροι άμα πας και ζητήσεις παρέμβυσμα κυλινδροκεφαλής.



υ.γ.2 υπάρχει MPEG4 HD σε CI module;

----------


## fovos

> Πάλι καλά δηλαδή εδώ στη θεσσαλία θα το βάλουν σε ένα μήνα ίσα ίσα να δούμε το τελικό σε HD. Κανονικά από εδώ θα έπρεπε να αρχίσουν διότι βάζεις μια κεραία και πιάνει όλος ο κάμπος.


φίλε μια ερώτηση επειδή η γυναίκα μου είναι από τα ορεινά χωριά του Νομού Λαρίσης θα πιάνουν και τα ορεινά χωριά ψηφιακά η μόνο η κεντρική?

----------


## Seitman

Στην κεντρική σελίδα της Digea υπάρχει το "Περιοχή Κάλυψης". Εκεί δίνοντας το κέντρο εκπομπής σου εμφανίζει έναν χάρτη με τη κάλυψη των περιοχών που εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## MANTHES

Απο το πηλιο τελικα θα υπαρξει καλυψη; Ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι νομιζω πως εχουν αποφασισει να μην μπει εκει αναμεταδοτης. Στην χαλκιδικη που μπορεις να πιασεις απο το πηλιο θα πρεπει να περιμενουμε καμια 3ετια ακομα μεχρι να αποφασισουν να βαλουν αναμεταδοτη στον πολυγυρο ενω κουτσα στραβα κατι θα μπορουσε να γινει εως τοτε

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> εγώ χθες λίγο που ασχολήθηκα, είδα ότι το ERT HD έδινε μαύρη οθόνη, χωρίς ήχο κλπ. 
> Τα ERT1 ERT2 ERT3 δεν ήταν (από ότι κατάλαβα) HD και επιπλέον έκαναν μικρά σπασίματα στον ήχο και μικρά παγώματα, παρόλο που το σήμα είναι καμπάνα και στα digea δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα. 
> 
> Πάντως, η τηλεόραση έχει άρθρωμα MPEG4 πρόσθετο σε κάρτα. 
> 
> Ελπίζω ότι δεν είναι άλλο το MPEG4 και άλλο το MPEG4 HD. 
> 
> Η τηλεόραση είναι HD. 
> 
> Επίσης, στα μενού που λέει πληροφορίες καναλιού τα ελληνικά βγαίνουν σε λάθος κωδικοσελίδα σε όλα τα κανάλια. Φαντάζομαι γιατί η τηλεόραση είναι αρχαία (νομίζω ότι είναι η πρώτη HD 37" της Hitachi από το 2004 ή από τις πρώτες και την έχω εδώ και κοντά 7 χρόνια).


Κανένα από τα  ERT1 ERT2 ERT3 δεν είναι HD.Απλά γίνανε mpeg4.
Το ERT HD είναι τελείως νέο κανάλι.

----------


## Giorgio sak

Μήπως είχατε σήμερα πρόβλημα με την εικόνα στα ψηφιακά ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΡΤ3;

----------


## Kerato

> Μήπως είχατε σήμερα πρόβλημα με την εικόνα στα ψηφιακά ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΡΤ3;


Από ποιο κέντρο; Από Χορτιάτη όλα καμπάνα :Respekt:

----------


## Sebu

Εστω οτι εχεις tv hd η οποια ομως δεν εχει ενσωματωμενο mpeg4 δεκτη αλλα μονο mpeg2 (αλλα η τηλεοραση ειναι hd 22ιντσων με μεγιστη αναλυση 1680Χ1050).

Εχει θεση υποδοχης για modula και 3 hdmi. Αν βαλω την καρτουλα θα δω το ΕΡΤ HD σε αναλυση 1080i που παιζει??

Εαν οχι τι αποκωδικοποιητης mpeg4 χρειαζεται? Απλος mpeg4 και απλα να εχει εξοδο hdmi?

To ιδιο ερωτημα για τηλεοραση lcd hd ready ομως μεγιστης αναλυσης 1300κατι (32αρα). Αυτη εχει ελπιδες για ΕΡΤ HD (εστω και σε επιπεδο 720p αναλυση)?

----------


## Seitman

Την προσθήκη/αγορά μοντούλας δε θα τη συνιστούσα. Θα έχεις σπασίματα και αργή εναλλαγή καναλιών.

Καλύτερα να προβείς στην αγορά αποκωδικοποιητή mpge4 με υποστήριξη HD και HDMI.

Αυτά και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις που θέτεις.

----------


## Giorgio sak

> Από ποιο κέντρο; Από Χορτιάτη όλα καμπάνα


Σε Αθήνα. Τα κανάλια αυτά εκπέμπουν από την ίδια συχνότητα με το ΕΡΤ HD και υπήρξαν κάποια παρατράγουδα σήμερα το πρωί. Τώρα παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## Seitman

@Sebu
Και η δική μου LCD HD Ready είναι, αλλά προχθές μου έβγαλε μια χαρά 1080i

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> @Sebu
> Και η δική μου LCD HD Ready είναι, αλλά προχθές μου έβγαλε μια χαρά 1080i


Έτσι και για την αρχαία 32άρα Bravia μου.
Έβγαζε το μήνυμα η οθόνη ότι δούλευε στα 1080i/50hz

----------


## Sebu

> Έτσι και για την αρχαία 32άρα Bravia μου.
> Έβγαζε το μήνυμα η οθόνη ότι δούλευε στα 1080i/50hz





> @Sebu
> Και η δική μου LCD HD Ready είναι, αλλά προχθές μου έβγαλε μια χαρά 1080i





> Την προσθήκη/αγορά μοντούλας δε θα τη συνιστούσα. Θα έχεις σπασίματα και αργή εναλλαγή καναλιών.
> 
> Καλύτερα να προβείς στην αγορά αποκωδικοποιητή mpge4 με υποστήριξη HD και HDMI.
> 
> Αυτά και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις που θέτεις.


Thanks guys

Ρωταω για την μοντα γιατι λογω χωρου βολευει (γλιτωνεις την εξτρα συσκευη).

Για την παλια 32αρα απο οτι θυμαμαι ειχε αναλυση 1380Χκατι οποτε επειδη το σημα της ΕΡΤ προχθες ηταν 1440 διαβασα καπου, θεωρω οτι θα εχει μαυρες μπαρες (αν δεν κανει autostrech) αλλιως αν το συμπιεσει για να χωρεσει θα ειναι λιγο κορεσμενο (πχ λιγο πιο κοντοι και πιο παχουλοι ανθρωποι). Ή λεω βλακειες??

----------


## Seitman

Μπορεί να γλυτώνεις χώρο, αλλά είναι ημίμετρο. Στα ίδια χρήματα παίρνεις εξωτερικό και ξενοιάζεις.

Δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με την ανάλυση.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε και λίγο τα μηνύματα πριν γράψουμε κάτι ειρωνικό.
> Από το πρώτο μήνυμα στο παρόν νήμα:


Και διαβάζω και υπομονή έχω
Γι αυτό περίμενα μερικές μέρες

Το βραδυ cine+  δεν υπηρχε (κονσέρβα ξανά το ρεαλ-μπαρτσελόνα)

Σε παρακαλώ μην απαντάς στον αέρα, διαβάζουν κι άλλοι

----------


## andm

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε ακόμα καλύτερη εικόνα;Δηλαδή μιλάω για blu-ray  :Clap:

----------


## senkradvii

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε ακόμα καλύτερη εικόνα;Δηλαδή μιλάω για blu-ray


Chill..  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Σχετικά με τα αρθρώματα έχω την εντύπωση πώς την πατήσαμε. Από ότι κατάλαβα το mpeg4  πάει και κάθεται πάνω στο mpeg2, το οποίο είναι ανάλυση dvd, οπότε περιορίζει σε χαμηλή ανάλυση και το mpeg4.

----------


## Viper

Ετσι λειτουργει. Για αυτο και οταν βγει μοντουλα για HD, δεν θα αξιζει τον κοπο καθως θα στελνει το σημα σε MPEG2 οποτε θα βλεπουμε το καναλι ERTHD αλλα οχι σε ποιοτητα HD.

----------


## sotos65

> τουτουνου του ετους;


Τουτουνού!  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

> Και διαβάζω και υπομονή έχω
> Γι αυτό περίμενα μερικές μέρες
> 
> Το βραδυ cine+  δεν υπηρχε (κονσέρβα ξανά το ρεαλ-μπαρτσελόνα)
> 
> Σε παρακαλώ μην απαντάς στον αέρα, διαβάζουν κι άλλοι


Δεν γνωρίζω πότε αρχίζει το πρόγραμμα, αλλά χθες το βράδυ γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα έπαιζε σίγουρα κάποια γαλλική ταινία (έπεσα πάνω της στο zapping).
Μπορείς εξάλλου να το διαπιστώσεις στο EPG.

----------


## senkradvii

> Τουτουνού!


Που είναι ο Βόλος !#%@ το !@##%& μου?? Το αποφάσισα! Θα μετοικίσω!

----------


## sotos65

> Σχετικά με τα αρθρώματα έχω την εντύπωση πώς την πατήσαμε. Από ότι κατάλαβα το mpeg4  πάει και κάθεται πάνω στο mpeg2, το οποίο είναι ανάλυση dvd, οπότε περιορίζει σε χαμηλή ανάλυση και το mpeg4.


Τα οποία αρθρώματα (ή μοντούλες  :Very Happy: ) της Neotion δεν υποστηρίζουν έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτή τη στιγμή εκπομπές σε HD, οπότε δικαιολογείται και το απόλυτο μαύρο που βλέπεις. Καλύτερα ένας εξωτερικός δέκτης, αν θέλεις να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα βλέπεις HD (όποτε προβάλλει κάτι βέβαια η ΕΡΤ HD).

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Που είναι ο Βόλος !#%@ το !@##%& μου?? Το αποφάσισα! Θα μετοικίσω!


Μα αυτό σου λέω από χθες, δυστυχώς ο Βόλος (και πάρα πολλές άλλες περιοχές) δεν βρίσκονται στην πρώτη φάση της μετάβασης...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σχετικά με τα αρθρώματα έχω την εντύπωση πώς την πατήσαμε. Από ότι κατάλαβα το mpeg4  πάει και κάθεται πάνω στο mpeg2, το οποίο είναι ανάλυση dvd, οπότε περιορίζει σε χαμηλή ανάλυση και το mpeg4.


Θα συμφωνησω μαζί σου. 
Οταν ενα HD ψηφιακος δεκτης κοστίζει περιπου τα ιδια λεφτα, αντε ενα 10€ ακόμα, 
και εχει και επιπλέον λειτουργιες, τοτε η αγορά αρθρώματος δεν συμφέρει.

εχω καταληξει εξαλλου και στο σκεπτικό οτι είναι όπως με τις κάρτες PCMCIA στους φορητους Η/Υ, οι κατασκευαστες των οποιων δεν υπολογίζουν τι θα μπει εκει με αποτελεσμα να εχεις τις θυρες κατω απο τον σκληρο δισκο πχ. και να θερμαινονται υπερβολικά με αποτελεσμα να δυσλειτουργουν.



Off Topic


		μαζί σου για τα περι ελληνικής ορολογίας αλλα αναρωτιέμαι τι θα αγοραζες αν ελεγες σε κάποιον μαγαζάτορα θέλω άρθρωμα mpeg4 για την τηλεόραση μου.  :Razz:

----------


## sotos65

Η θέση έτσι κι αλλιώς του CI στις τηλεοράσεις δεν προοριζόταν για τις "πατέντες" της Neotion (mpeg-4 σε mpeg-2), αλλά για μοντούλες αποκρυπτογράφησης συνδρομητικών υπηρεσιών.

----------


## senkradvii

> Μα αυτό σου λέω από χθες, δυστυχώς ο Βόλος (και πάρα πολλές άλλες περιοχές) δεν βρίσκονται στην πρώτη φάση της μετάβασης...


Aπ'ότι καταλαβαίνεις πάντα ελπίζω, αρνούμαι να το αποδεχτώ και στο τέλος απογοητεύομαι κάθε φορά..  :Razz:

----------


## balander

Περιμένουμε νεα ΚΥΑ μέσα στο καλοκαίρι για τις ξεχασμένες περιοχές;

----------


## sotos65

Υπάρχουν κάποιες δραστηριότητες, αλλά για να δούμε τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχουν πρέπει να περιμένουμε

http://www.isotimia.gr/default.asp?p...20&artid=95727




> Η κυβέρνηση ανοίγει τα χαρτιά της για την ψηφιακή TV
> 
> Οι πρώτες επίσημες ανακοινώσεις για το νέο ψηφιακό θεσμικό πλαίσιο στα media αναμένεται να γίνουν στις αρχές Ιουνίου. Ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Πολιτισμού Τηλέμαχος Χυτήρης θα είναι ο κεντρικός ομιλητής στην ενότητα της «ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης» και της Μετάβασης κατά το 6ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών. Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει στο μεταξύ ανακοινώσει πως τις εργασίες του συνεδρίου θα ανοίξει ο πρωθυπουργός Γιώργος Παπανδρέου, ενώ κεντρική ομιλήτρια θα είναι η αντιπρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής και Επίτροπος της «Ψηφιακής ατζέντας» Νόιλ Κρόις.
> 
> Σ’ αυτό το πλαίσιο και με δεδομένο ότι η «διαβούλευση» με όλους τους θεσμικούς παράγοντες της αγοράς των media βρίσκεται σε οριακό σημείο, θεωρείται ότι η κυβέρνηση θα ανοίξει τα χαρτιά της. Ήδη ο Τ. Χυτήρης οριοθετεί τις αλλαγές υπό δυο σημαντικές προϋποθέσεις: το διαχωρισμό του «παρόχου δικτύου» από τον «πάροχο περιεχομένου» και τη χορήγηση της διαχείρισης του ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φάσματος στους παρόχους δικτύου.
> 
> Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει πως με τη μέθοδο της δημοπράτησης του φάσματος ένας και μόνο φορέας θα πάρει τις πανελλαδικές συχνότητες που θα τεθούν σε δημοπράτηση ενώ τα νυν παραδοσιακά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια ως «πάροχοι περιεχομένου» θα κληθούν να λάβουν άδεια από το ΕΣΡ με τους όρους και τα κριτήρια που θα θέσει το νέο θεσμικό πλαίσιο. Οποιαδήποτε πρόβλεψη για το παιχνίδι συχνοτήτων αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πρόωρη, θεωρείται ωστόσο βέβαιο πως οι νέοι κανόνες θα δημιουργήσουν σημαντικές ανακατατάξεις στη ραδιοτηλεοπτική αγορά.

----------


## Sebu

> Θα συμφωνησω μαζί σου. 
> Οταν ενα HD ψηφιακος δεκτης κοστίζει περιπου τα ιδια λεφτα, αντε ενα 10€ ακόμα, 
> και εχει και επιπλέον λειτουργιες, τοτε η αγορά αρθρώματος δεν συμφέρει.


Πχ αυτός κάνει για την δουλειά που τον θέλουμε?

----------


## leros2004

> Πχ αυτός κάνει για την δουλειά που τον θέλουμε?


Ακόμα καλύτερα:
http://www.crystalaudio.gr/ProductDe...3aae31ad3.aspx

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/320209/Croner-CRM62.html

----------


## jimmakosx

> Ακόμα καλύτερα:
> http://www.crystalaudio.gr/ProductDe...3aae31ad3.aspx


Φοβερό μηχανάκι! το πήρα στο γαμπρό μου και έχει μείνει πολύ ικανοποιημένος! :One thumb up:

----------


## prodromosfan

κι εγω τον crystal audio εχω και ειναι υπερευχαριστημενος.  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τωρα οι αλητες τον εχουν 67+ ενω αμα τον παραγγειλεις απο την αντιπροσωπεια απευθειας εχει 65€

Οταν τον ειχα παρει εγω με το που εσκασε η digea μυτη, ειχα πληρωσει 55 θυμαμαι.

----------


## frap

> Σχετικά με τα αρθρώματα έχω την εντύπωση πώς την πατήσαμε. Από ότι κατάλαβα το mpeg4  πάει και κάθεται πάνω στο mpeg2, το οποίο είναι ανάλυση dvd, οπότε περιορίζει σε χαμηλή ανάλυση και το mpeg4.


Δεν είναι θέμα ανάλυσης αλλά bitrate και lossy συμπίεσης. Το ... άρθρωμα:
- Αποκωδικοποιεί το mpeg4 frame
- To κωδικοποιεί σε mpeg2
- Το παραδίδει στον ψηφιακό δέκτη για να:
   --- το αποκωδικοποιείσει και 
   --- να το προβάλει στην οθόνη.

Ακόμη και το ίδιο bitrate με το αρχικό να χρησιμοποιήσει για την κωδικοποίηση, τα mpegX είναι lossy, χάνεται πληροφορία κατά την κωδικοποίηση. Το αποτέλεσμα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα είναι υποδεέστερο... μπορεί να μη "φαίνεται" εύκολα σε SD (αλλιώς θα τις είχατε πετάξει όλες από την αρχή...) αλλά σε HD μάλλον θα βγάζει μάτι.

Κάνε το στο PC σου:
- βρες το mpeg4 TS από τον αγώνα της Τετάρτης. Άμα θες σου στέλνω ένα κλιπ. 
- κάν'το reencode σε mpeg2 στην ίδια ανάλυση και ότι bitrate θέλεις.
- θαύμασε το αποτέλεσμα....

----------


## Giorgio sak

> κι εγω τον crystal audio εχω και ειναι υπερευχαριστημενος. 
> 
> τωρα οι αλητες τον εχουν 67+ ενω αμα τον παραγγειλεις απο την αντιπροσωπεια απευθειας εχει 65€
> 
> Οταν τον ειχα παρει εγω με το που εσκασε η digea μυτη, ειχα πληρωσει 55 θυμαμαι.


Μήπως είναι άλλο μοντέλο από εκείνο; Αυτό είναι και media player.

----------


## prodromosfan

το ιδιο ειναι

----------


## Giorgio sak

Off Topic


		Νομίζω ότι τότε έδιναν αυτό:
http://www.crystalaudio.gr/ProductDe...d4f4ee6ed.aspx
(Τώρα πια δεν πωλείται)

Είχα ρωτήσει τότε για τον HD αποκωδικοποιητή CRYSTAL AUDIO και μου είχαν πει ότι μόνο εγγραφή εικόνας έκανε από την τηλεόραση, οπότε έμεινα μόνο στον TURBO-X 1000 που είχα ήδη αγοράσει.
Συσκευή αποκωδικοποιητή που είναι ΚΑΙ media player σήμερα με 67 ευρώ και εγγύηση ονόματος CRYSTAL AUDIO είναι ευκαιρία. Με 55 ευρώ τότε, τι να λέμε... Έχασα δηλαδή τέτοια ευκαιρία λόγω άσχετου πωλητή;  :Mad:  :Evil:

----------


## andm

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής "άδειο" το ERT HD

----------


## Lazouno

> Δεν είναι θέμα ανάλυσης αλλά bitrate και lossy συμπίεσης. Το ... άρθρωμα:
> - Αποκωδικοποιεί το mpeg4 frame
> - To κωδικοποιεί σε mpeg2
> - Το παραδίδει στον ψηφιακό δέκτη για να:
>    --- το αποκωδικοποιείσει και 
>    --- να το προβάλει στην οθόνη.
> 
> Ακόμη και το ίδιο bitrate με το αρχικό να χρησιμοποιήσει για την κωδικοποίηση, τα mpegX είναι lossy, χάνεται πληροφορία κατά την κωδικοποίηση. Το αποτέλεσμα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα είναι υποδεέστερο... μπορεί να μη "φαίνεται" εύκολα σε SD (αλλιώς θα τις είχατε πετάξει όλες από την αρχή...) αλλά σε HD μάλλον θα βγάζει μάτι.
> 
> ...


Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράματα. το ένα είναι hardware encode και το άλλο softrware. δεν έχω κάνει τέτοιες αναλύσεις στη πράξη αλλά αυτό που λες επιρεάζεται από το εκάστοτε υλικολογισμικό.

----------


## frap

> Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράματα. το ένα είναι hardware encode και το άλλο softrware. δεν έχω κάνει τέτοιες αναλύσεις στη πράξη αλλά αυτό που λες επιρεάζεται από το εκάστοτε υλικολογισμικό.


O (γενικός) αλγόριθμος είναι ο ίδιος. Η διαφορές στην υλοποίηση έχει να κάνει με την καλύτερη διαχείριση του διαθέσιμου φάσματος, αλλά αυτό μπορείς να το αντισταθμίσεις απλά αυξάνοντάς το κατά τι. Το "hardware encoding" υποδηλώνει απλά chipset που είναι βελτιστοποιημένο να υλοποιεί το συγκριμένο αλγόριθμο οπότε και με πολύ μικρότερη υπολογιστική ισχύ μπορούμε να έχουμε on-the-fly αποτέλεσμα.

Είναι κανόνας σε lossy συμπίεση σαν αυτή του mpeg, που κόβει πληροφορία βασιζόμενο στην ανθρώπινη αντίληψη των πραγμάτων ώστε να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα που να "φαίνεται" ίδιο, πως το reencode θα επιβαρύνει την ποιότητα...

----------


## nrakos

> Μου προέκυψε το εξής πρόβλημα σε samsung με μοντούλα της neotion. Συγκεκριμένα έχω την le37a558 και από σήμερα τα ψηφιακά ετ1,νετ,ετ3 που γύρισαν σε mpeg4 κάνουν συνεχείς διακοπές στον ήχο. Στα κανάλια της digea κανένα πρόβλημα. Έκανα ξανά σάρωση,τίποτα. Έβαλα μια μοντούλα fta (γιατί τη φοράω inderto) πάλι τα ίδια. Σε άλλη παλαιότερη samsung (le26s86) και οι δύο μοντούλες παίζουν οκ. Η ισχύς σήματος 85%. Παίζει ρόλο που είναι σε 64QAM ενώ της digea 16QAM;
> (Για ERTHD ούτε λόγος με αυτές τις κάρτες)


Και επανέρχομαι γιατί απάντηση δεν πήρα... :Whistle: 
Τα σπασίματα που γίνονται μόνο στα τις ΕΡΤ, μπορεί να οφείλονται στο ότι είναι  σε 64QAM; Γιατί το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι γνωστοί και με διαφορετικές tv, ή το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά της κάρτας;

----------


## odd

Σίγουρα κάτι γίνεται με το μπουκέτο ΕΤ1. ΕΤ2, ΕΤ3, ΕΡΤHD. Προ mpeg4, έπιανα κανονικά τα plus (και digea). Μετά mpeg4 πάλι η ίδια κατάσταση. Σήμα digea και plus γύρω στο 50% και το μπουκέτο ερτ και ερτhd γύρω στο 10-20%.

Πατάω "ενημέρωση" για να αποθηκεύσει τα κανάλια αλλά μου βγάζει δεν υπάρχει σήμα! (ενώ είναι γύρω στο 15%).

Η πλάκα είναι ότι παλιότερα (επειδή η καλωδίωση της κεραίας δεν είναι πολύ καλή) είχα σήμα στη digea και plus γύρω στο 20% αλλά τα έπιανα κανονικά!

Κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός θα δώσει τα φώτα του;

----------


## nrakos

Παρατηρώ ότι το σήμα σου είναι αρκετά χαμηλό για την περιοχή που είσαι. Αφού λες ότι έχεις θέμα με την καλωδίωση υπάρχει περίπτωση να γύρισε λίγο η κεραία από αέρα ή να την γύρισε κάποιος γείτονας και γι'αυτό επιδεινώθηκε.
Όσο για την ένδειξη που έχει η tv σου δυστυχώς είναι λίγο σχετικό. Το λέω αυτό διότι σε εργαστήριο επισκευής tv κτλ φίλου, όταν δοκιμάζει τις tv, κάθε μάρκα ή και stb έχουν αρκετές αποκλίσεις (πάντα με την ίδια κεραία) από 65 μέχρι και 90%!

----------


## xolloth

ανακοινωσαν το Μαντσεστερ-Σαλκε για την Τεταρτη.

----------


## jkoukos

Μα το είχαν ήδη από 18-4-11 ανακοινώσει (υπάρχει και στην 1η σελίδα του νήματος) και επίσημα από 26-4-11 στο πρόγραμμά τους.

----------


## Sebu

> Ακόμα καλύτερα:
> http://www.crystalaudio.gr/ProductDe...3aae31ad3.aspx
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/320209/Croner-CRM62.html


Ευχαριστώ leros. Φαινεται καλο μηχανακι. Εξωτερικους srt υποτιτλους υποστηριζει στα mkv αρχεια? Ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές διαβάζει?

Η αντιπροσωπεια βλεπω λεει 10 χρονια εγγυηση, 30 ημερες δοκιμης και δωρεαν αποστολη. Ισχυουν ολα αυτα?

Αν η απαντηση σε ολες τις ερωτησεις μου ειναι ΝΑΙ, τοτε εχουμε βρει ενα φανταστικο μηχανακι που να παιζει ΕΡΤ HD και hd ματροσκες.

----------


## karetsos

απλά, αναφορικά με τα .mkv δεν παίζει ήχο DTS... όπως άλλωστε και κανένας άλλος αποκ/της στην Ελληνική αγορά, μέχρι στιγμής

----------


## Sebu

> απλά, αναφορικά με τα .mkv δεν παίζει ήχο DTS... όπως άλλωστε και κανένας άλλος αποκ/της στην Ελληνική αγορά, μέχρι στιγμής


Ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> απλά, αναφορικά με τα .mkv δεν παίζει ήχο DTS... όπως άλλωστε και κανένας άλλος αποκ/της στην Ελληνική αγορά, μέχρι στιγμής


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.
Κανονικά DTS από την ομοαξονική.
Δες εδώ.

----------


## Giorgio sak

Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε πάντως το θέμα, μιλάμε για διαφορετικό αποκωδικοποιητή HD από αυτόν που κυκλοφόρησε από την ίδια εταιρεία πέρσι το καλοκαίρι με την έναρξη της DIGEA στο λεκανοπέδιο, μια και αυτός είναι και media player, έχει DTS και κυκλοφορεί από μέσα Νοεμβρίου.
(πάντως και το προηγούμενο μοντέλο, απ΄ό,τι διάβασα έπαιζε mkv)

----------


## kostas2005

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.
> Κανονικά DTS από την ομοαξονική.
> Δες εδώ.


RASTAVIPER αγόρασα αυτόν τον δέκτη (CDVB-HD)για  της λειτουργίες της αναβαθμίσεις και την γενικότερη υποστήριξη που  διαβάζω ότι θα υπάρχει και υπήρχε στα παλιότερα μοντέλα ....ΑΛΛΑ!!!!
Έχει το χειρότερο τηλεκοντρόλ που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. 
Όπως διάβασα και σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ κάποιος έλεγε ότι πρέπει να στοχεύεις με λέιζερ ..για να αλλάξει κανάλι (μεγάλο σπάσιμο )  :Thumbdown0:  
Είναι χειρότερο και από του DM500s για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ ..

----------


## andm

Off Topic


		Όσον αφορά το spor/cine+ δεν αλλάζει το σηματάκι τους(μένεις το σπορ+) απλά δείχνει και ταινίες

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.
> Κανονικά DTS από την ομοαξονική.
> Δες εδώ.


Εννοει προφανως οτι δεν κανει downgrade το DTS σε στερεο για να περασει μεσω του hdmi στην τηλεοραση (οπως κανει ο WD media player - o 2ος).

Αν ειναι να χρειαζεσαι και εξωτερικο ηχοσυστημα που να μπορει να κανει decode το DTS αστα να πανε.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε πάντως το θέμα, μιλάμε για διαφορετικό αποκωδικοποιητή HD από αυτόν που κυκλοφόρησε από την ίδια εταιρεία πέρσι το καλοκαίρι με την έναρξη της DIGEA στο λεκανοπέδιο, μια και αυτός είναι και media player, έχει DTS και κυκλοφορεί από μέσα Νοεμβρίου.
> (πάντως και το προηγούμενο μοντέλο, απ΄ό,τι διάβασα έπαιζε mkv)





> RASTAVIPER αγόρασα αυτόν τον δέκτη (CDVB-HD)για  της λειτουργίες της αναβαθμίσεις και την γενικότερη υποστήριξη που  διαβάζω ότι θα υπάρχει και υπήρχε στα παλιότερα μοντέλα ....ΑΛΛΑ!!!!
> Έχει το χειρότερο τηλεκοντρόλ που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. 
> Όπως διάβασα και σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ κάποιος έλεγε ότι πρέπει να στοχεύεις με λέιζερ ..για να αλλάξει κανάλι (μεγάλο σπάσιμο )  
> Είναι χειρότερο και από του DM500s για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ ..




Off Topic


		Τελικά με μπερδεψατε. Ο crystal audio παιζει ή οχι dts? Είναι καινούριος (Νοέμβριος 2010) ή παλιός? Έχει πρόβλημα με το τηλεχειριστήριο?

----------


## karetsos

εννοώ ότι *δεν παίζει στην τηλεόραση*.... άμα είναι να αγοράζει ο καθένας και ενισχυτή.... τότε θα έπρεπε να υπολογίζουμε και το κόστος του ενισχυτή στο κόστος του αποκωδικοποιητή   :Razz: 

editQ: ωπ... βλέπω με πρόλαβαν άλλοι στην εξήγηση  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgio sak

> Εννοει προφανως οτι δεν κανει downgrade το DTS σε στερεο για να περασει μεσω του hdmi στην τηλεοραση (οπως κανει ο WD media player - o 2ος).
> 
> Αν ειναι να χρειαζεσαι και εξωτερικο ηχοσυστημα που να μπορει να κανει decode το DTS αστα να πανε.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Από την παραπομπή στο avclub, διάβασα αυτό που λες και συ,  ότι δεν έχει ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή ήχου DTS, αλλά έχει έξοδο DTS. Στη βιασύνη μου έγραψα ότι έχει DTS.

----------


## Theodore41

> Και επανέρχομαι γιατί απάντηση δεν πήρα...
> Τα σπασίματα που γίνονται μόνο στα τις ΕΡΤ, μπορεί να οφείλονται στο ότι είναι  σε 64QAM; Γιατί το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι γνωστοί και με διαφορετικές tv, ή το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά της κάρτας;


Ki εγω εχω ενα προβλημα με ενα αποκωδ/τή -media player Ellion 3150,που απο προχτες,δε μου βγαζει εικονα στα τρια κρατικά,ΕΤ1,ΕΤ3,και ΝΕΤ,ενω παιζουν κανονικα, ολα τα αλλα κρατικα,τυπου Βουλης,και σινε πλας κλπ,καθως και ολα τα ιδιωτικα.
Αρα,κατι γενικοτερο συμβαινει.

........Auto merged post: Theodore41 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> απλά, αναφορικά με τα .mkv δεν παίζει ήχο DTS... όπως άλλωστε και κανένας άλλος αποκ/της στην Ελληνική αγορά, μέχρι στιγμής


Μηπως ξεχασες καποιον;
http://www.kalemisbros.gr/el/online-...ge=flypage.tpl

----------


## Sebu

> Μηπως ξεχασες καποιον;
> http://www.kalemisbros.gr/el/online-...ge=flypage.tpl




Off Topic


		Εχει ομως και 260 ευρω  :Whistle:

----------


## baskon

> Ki εγω εχω ενα προβλημα με ενα αποκωδ/τή -media player Ellion 3150,που απο προχτες,δε μου βγαζει εικονα στα τρια κρατικά,ΕΤ1,ΕΤ3,και ΝΕΤ,ενω παιζουν κανονικα, ολα τα αλλα κρατικα,τυπου Βουλης,και σινε πλας κλπ,καθως και ολα τα ιδιωτικα.
> Αρα,κατι γενικοτερο συμβαινει.


Και εγω με μοντουλα της Neotion εχω το ιδιο προβλημα σε Bravia...
Αυτο που κανω ειναι να αλλαζω την χωρα της τηλεορασης σε Γερμανια και λυνεται το θεμα...Μονο που χανω της πληροφοριες προγραμματος,το Info και το epg...
Γενικα μαλλον αυτο ειναι το προβλημα...Κατι παιζει με τα Infos...Αλλαζοντας χωρες  στις ρυθμισεις το προβλημα υπαρχει σε αυτες που δειχνουν τα infos ενω οταν δε δειχνει τα Info Ολα ειναι κανονικα...
Μονο για τα κρατικα βεβαια υπαρχει το προβλημα..

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> RASTAVIPER αγόρασα αυτόν τον δέκτη (CDVB-HD)για  της λειτουργίες της αναβαθμίσεις και την γενικότερη υποστήριξη που  διαβάζω ότι θα υπάρχει και υπήρχε στα παλιότερα μοντέλα ....ΑΛΛΑ!!!!
> Έχει το χειρότερο τηλεκοντρόλ που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. 
> Όπως διάβασα και σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ κάποιος έλεγε ότι πρέπει να στοχεύεις με λέιζερ ..για να αλλάξει κανάλι (μεγάλο σπάσιμο )  
> Είναι χειρότερο και από του DM500s για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ ..


Είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός.Αν είναι τοποθετημένος πιο πάνω από το ύψος του τηλεκοντρόλ (δηλαδή αν τον σημαδεύεις διαγώνια προς τα πάνω) τότε ναι δεν πιάνει καλά.Αλλά στην ευθεία πιάνει τζάμι ή υπο γωνία αλλά στο ίδιο ύψος.




> Εννοει προφανως οτι δεν κανει downgrade το DTS σε στερεο για να περασει μεσω του hdmi στην τηλεοραση (οπως κανει ο WD media player - o 2ος).
> 
> Αν ειναι να χρειαζεσαι και εξωτερικο ηχοσυστημα που να μπορει να κανει decode το DTS αστα να πανε.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Χρειάζεσαι να συνδεθεί μέσω ομοαξονικής με ενισχυτή για να έχεις DTS.*

----------


## Theodore41

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εχει ομως και 260 ευρω


Ναι,αλλα ειναι τοπ.(Τις πιο πολλες φορες,ο,τι πληρωσεις,παιρνεις).

----------


## karetsos

δε νομίζω να μιλάμε σοβαρά για αποκωδικοποιητή που κάνει 260 €... το βλέπω μόνο σαν ύστατη λύση ανάγκης για τηλεόραση πολλών ιντσών που έχει αγοραστεί παλιά και δεν είνα εφικτό οικονομικά να αντικατασταθεί και πάλι νομίζω ότι συμφέρει να αγοράσεις ξεχωριστό ενισχυτή DTS με λίγα ακόμη λεφτά να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά.

Αν μιλάμε βέβαια  για τον μέσο όρο των απλών τηλεοράσεων των σπιτιών, η τιμή αυτή αντιστοιχεί περίπου στο 50-80% μια καινούργιας TV...

τίποτα ρεαλιστικό έχουμε να προτείνουμε;

----------


## 21706

> Αν μιλάμε βέβαια  για τον μέσο όρο των απλών τηλεοράσεων των σπιτιών, η τιμή αυτή αντιστοιχεί περίπου στο 50-80% μια καινούργιας TV...
> 
> τίποτα ρεαλιστικό έχουμε να προτείνουμε;


Και όχι μόνο για τον μέσο όρο των απλών τηλεοράσεων των σπιτιών, ακόμα
και μια LG LCD 42'' την βρίσκεις με 450€...

----------


## Theodore41

> δε νομίζω να μιλάμε σοβαρά για αποκωδικοποιητή που κάνει 260 €... το βλέπω μόνο σαν ύστατη λύση ανάγκης για τηλεόραση πολλών ιντσών που έχει αγοραστεί παλιά και δεν είνα εφικτό οικονομικά να αντικατασταθεί και πάλι νομίζω ότι συμφέρει να αγοράσεις ξεχωριστό ενισχυτή DTS με λίγα ακόμη λεφτά να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά.
> 
> Αν μιλάμε βέβαια  για τον μέσο όρο των απλών τηλεοράσεων των σπιτιών, η τιμή αυτή αντιστοιχεί περίπου στο 50-80% μια καινούργιας TV...
> 
> τίποτα ρεαλιστικό έχουμε να προτείνουμε;


...μα δεν ειναι μονον αποκωδ/της.Ριξε και καμια ματια στο λινκ που εβαλα.Ειναι και πολυ καλο media player.
Και κατι αλλο.Για τον προβολεα μου τον εχω.Η 32άρα που υπαρχει επισης,εχει απο τη μανα της .

----------


## Sebu

> δε νομίζω να μιλάμε σοβαρά για αποκωδικοποιητή που κάνει 260 €... το βλέπω μόνο σαν ύστατη λύση ανάγκης για τηλεόραση πολλών ιντσών που έχει αγοραστεί παλιά και δεν είνα εφικτό οικονομικά να αντικατασταθεί και πάλι νομίζω ότι συμφέρει να αγοράσεις ξεχωριστό ενισχυτή DTS με λίγα ακόμη λεφτά να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά.
> 
> Αν μιλάμε βέβαια  για τον μέσο όρο των απλών τηλεοράσεων των σπιτιών, η τιμή αυτή αντιστοιχεί περίπου στο 50-80% μια καινούργιας TV...
> 
> τίποτα ρεαλιστικό έχουμε να προτείνουμε;


O μονος λογος για τον οποιο θα το αγοραζες ειναι

α) εχεις τηλεοραση lcd full hd αλλα της περασμενης δεκαετιας (δλδ 2000-2009, πρακτικα 2006-2009 μοντελο καθως μετα το Μουντιαλ του 2006 ξεκινησε η ανθηση)
β) ειναι ανω των 32 ιντσων (για να μην πω ανω των 40) ωστε να μην σε συμφερει να την αντικαταστησεις με κατι μεγαλυτερο (και πιο καινουριο)
γ) ως προηγουμενης δεκαετιας τηλεοραση δεν εχει αποκωδικοποιητη mpeg4
δ) ως προηγουμενης δεκαετιας τηλεοραση δεν εχει usb (ή αν εχει) και δεν υποστηριζει αναπαραγωγη mkv
ε) αγοραζοντας ενα τετοιο all in one μηχανημα εχεις και αποκωδικοποιηση mpeg4, και μπορεις να απαραγεις ολες τις ματροσκες ανεξαρτητως φορμα ηχου (ακομα και dts) χωρις να χρειαζεσαι εξωτερικο ενισχυτη.

Πχ μια αντιστοιχη value for money, all in one επιλογη τηλεορασης το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε, η Samsung C650 στις 46 ιντσες ειχε ενα 1.000αρικο περιπου (αν εψαχνες λιγο και δεν πηγαινες στα φασον κοκκινο-μπλε-γερμανο-γαλλο μαγαζα). Αλλα παιζει τα παντα απο ματροσκες, αποκωδικοποιει dts ηχο, εχει mpeg4, παιζει γ@ματα ΕΡΤ HD και με και με ενεργοποιηση ενος κρυφου μενου (ας ειναι καλα τα παιδια στο avclub οπου αναφερθηκε) αποκτα και pvr δυνατοτητες (που θεωρητικα ειχε μονο το μεγαλυτερο αδερφακι c750). 

Αλλα επρεπε να σκασεις 1.000 ευρω (λεφτα πολλα αν ειχες ηδη τηλεοραση 46+ ιντσων - και τι θα την εκανες, θα την πεταγες???) ενω θα μπορουσες να αποκτησεις ολες αυτες τις δυνατοτητες με 260 ευρω (και απλα μια επιπλεον συσκευη στο σαλονι).

Μονος περιορισμος για εμενα, αν η παλια σου τηλεοραση ηταν κατασκευης 2005- και ειχε μονο 1 hdmi οποτε αν ειχες και αλλες συσκευες (πχ Playstation, Bluray, dvd κτλ) θα ειχες ενα θεματακι.

----------


## Siba

> Μονος περιορισμος για εμενα, αν η παλια σου τηλεοραση ηταν κατασκευης 2005- και ειχε μονο 1 hdmi οποτε αν ειχες και αλλες συσκευες (πχ Playstation, Bluray, dvd κτλ) θα ειχες ενα θεματακι.


Σχετικο.

----------


## Sebu

> Σχετικο.


Εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν. Ειναι ομως "τσοντες" και προσθετα τα οποια δεν ξερω αν και ποσο καλα αποδιδουν (αν υπαρχουν απωλειες δλδ σε σχεση με απευθειας συνδεση 1:1).

----------


## MANTHES

Αποδιδει εξαιρετικα ενα akasa που ειχα παρει και δεχεται 4 συσκευες. Το μονο χαζο που εχει ειναι οτι πρεπει να ανοιξεις πρωτα την τηλεοραση και μετα την συσκευη γιατι αλλιως δεν εχει εικονα

----------


## Siba

> Εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν. Ειναι ομως "τσοντες" και προσθετα τα οποια δεν ξερω αν και ποσο καλα αποδιδουν (αν υπαρχουν απωλειες δλδ σε σχεση με απευθειας συνδεση 1:1).


Απωλειες παντα υπαρχουν αλλα οσο καλυτερο το μηχανακι τοσο λιγοτερες θα ειναι.

Απο την αλλη εαν εχεις τν HD-Ready 8ετιας με μονο ενα HDMI, εχεις σημαντικοτερα προβληματα απο τις απωλειες του οποιου HDMI Switch.

----------


## Theodore41

Εκανα ξανα σκανιν των καναλιων,και ο συναγερμος εληξε.Τα τρια ατακτα καναλια,επανηλθαν στο μαντρί.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Εκανα ξανα σκανιν των καναλιων,και ο συναγερμος εληξε.Τα τρια ατακτα καναλια,επανηλθαν στο μαντρί.


 :Laughing: 
και η ανθρωπότητα μπορεί να ξανακοιμάται ήσυχη  :Inbed:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Απωλειες παντα υπαρχουν αλλα οσο καλυτερο το μηχανακι τοσο λιγοτερες θα ειναι.
> 
> Απο την αλλη εαν εχεις τν HD-Ready 8ετιας με μονο ενα HDMI, εχεις σημαντικοτερα προβληματα απο τις απωλειες του οποιου HDMI Switch.


Ως αυτό με ενδιαφέρει.
Για τι απώλειες μιλάμε?
Περιμένω από μέρα σε μέρα ένα Hdmi Splitter 3σε1 από Κίνα και δεν είχα υπόψην μου για τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## frap

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα, το σήμα της εικόνας είναι ψηφιακό πάνω στο HDMI.
Ούτε για τον ήχο τίθεται θέμα.

Μόνο σε περιπτώσεις ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΛΩΝ ή κακής ποιότητας καλωδίων ενδέχεται να υπάρξει πρόβλημα εάν το SNR πέσει τόσο χαμηλά ώστε να μη διαχωρίζεται το σήμα. Για καλώδια 2-3 μέτρα συνολικό μήκος μάλλον είμαστε όλοι εντάξει.

----------


## button

Και σήμερα θα έχει των τελικό σε ΗΔ 


Το sport/prisma έχει και WRC  ειδα  :Respekt:

----------


## sa1901

> Και σήμερα θα έχει των τελικό σε ΗΔ


Ποιον τελικό και ποιο HD;

Σήμερα έχει Μπάρτσα - Ρεάλ το Mega.

http://www.megatv.com/championsleagu...orgid=27249563

----------


## darax

Το αυριανό ματς είναι σίγουρα  HD ,δεν ξέρω για το σημερινό ...

----------


## button

Και τι χαλι αυτο το mega

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Σήμερα έχει Σάλκε σε HD.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Και τι χαλι αυτο το mega


όντως! Μετά από την μετάδοση hd της ΕΡΤ βλέπουμε πλέον πια πρέπει να είναι πραγματικά η ποιότητα της μετάδοσης και δει στα αθλητικά! Άντε μπας και δούμε και καμιά F1 σε HD  :Razz: 




> Σήμερα έχει Σάλκε σε HD.


Τουλάχιστον σήμερα θα ευχαριστηθούμε μπαλίτσα!!! :Thumbs up:

----------


## button

F1+HD+3D  :Stunned: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

θα βλέπεις μονοθέσιο να πετάγεται πάνω σου  :Biggrin:

----------


## flamelab

Τι ώρα θα 'ναι;

----------


## jimmakosx

όπως όλα 21:45 :Wink:  Be there!

........Auto merged post: jimmakosx πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> F1+HD+3D 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> θα βλέπεις μονοθέσιο να πετάγεται πάνω σου


Η απόλυτη κ..... αίσθηση!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## maksek

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάτι παρόμοιο θα έχει αναφερθεί εδώ. Επίσης έψαξα πάρα πολλά ελληνικά forums όπου βρήκα μεν αναφορά σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα αλλά όχι ξεκάθαρη απάντηση. Αν λοιπόν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ή να με παραπέμψει κάπου θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος. Λοιπόν:

Έχω μια Samsung μοντέλο L37B650. Έχει ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG-4. Μένω Αγ. Παρασκευή και πιάνω μέσω της κεντρικής κεραίας της πολυκατοικίας (που λογικά πιάνει από Υμηττό αλλά δεν το έχω διασταυρώσει). Πιάνω κανονικά μπουκέτο DIGEA και μπουκέτο ΕΡΤ με τα sport+, cine+ και τη ΒΟΥΛΗ που άλλαξε πρόσφατα. Δεν μπορώ να πιάσω το άλλο μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ με ΕΤ1-ΝΕΤ-ΕΤ3 και φυσικά ΕΡΤHD. Συγκεκριμένα το scanning (από την κεραία) επιστρέφει μόνο αυτά που πιάνω. Το scanning από τον δέκτη (έτσι το αναφέρει η τηλεόραση) δεν επιστρέφει τίποτα σαν αποτέλεσμα.

- Να εισάγω χειροκίνητα τη συχνότητα μήπως και το σήμα είναι ασθενές και δεν το πιάνει το αυτόματο scanning; Σε ποια συχνότητα; Την 52;

- Αν η κεραία πιάνει από Πάρνηθα, μπορεί να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα; Θα λυθεί το θέμα με εσωτερική;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## rexdimos

<<Αν η κεραία πιάνει από Πάρνηθα>>  αν ηταν εκει δεν θα επιανες ουτε την digea δοκιμασε το χειροκινητο να δεις

----------


## jkoukos

Γιατί δεν ανεβαίνει στην ταράτσα, να δεις που είναι στραμμένη η κεραία και να σου λυθεί η απορία;

Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι (αν λαμβάνεις από Πάρνηθα) για να γίνει έτσι η εγκατάσταση μάλλον δεν υπήρχε καλύτερη επιλογή από τον ηλεκτρολόγο. 

Αν όμως υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον Υμηττό, τότε δοκιμάστε να γυρίσετε προς τα 'κει τη κεραία. Φυσικά θα πρέπει οι ένοικοι να συντονίσουν πάλι τους δέκτες τους.

Όσον αφορά την λήψη από εσωτερική κεραία, εξαρτάται από την οπτική επαφή που έχει η πολυκατοικία με τον Υμηττό, καθώς τη θέση και τον όροφο του διαμερίσματός σου.

----------


## maksek

Θα δοκιμάσω καταρχάς τη χειροκίνητη ρύθμιση. Έπειτα θα ελέγξω και την κεραία. Το αστείο είναι ότι το σπίτι βρίσκεται 200 μέτρα από το μέγαρο της ΕΡΤ!  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ παίδες

----------


## jkoukos

Οι συχνότητες που λαμβάνουμε στην Αθήνα είναι αυτές.
Άρα ψάχνεις στο κανάλι 52.

----------


## maksek

> Οι συχνότητες που λαμβάνουμε στην Αθήνα είναι αυτές.
> Άρα ψάχνεις στο κανάλι 52.


Χμ, μόλις κατάλαβα ότι αφού και η DIGEA πιάνει μόνο από Υμηττό και αφού πιάνω DIGEA, τότε μάλλον η κεραία είναι γυρισμένη σε Υμηττό. Άρα θα δοκιμάσω συχνότητα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν το ελέγξεις δεν μπορεί να είσαι σίγουρος.
Υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές για λήψη (π.χ. Κυψέλη) μέσω ανακλάσεων των καναλιών της DIGEA, από κεραίες στραμμένες στην Πάρνηθα και όχι αυτών της ΕΡΤ (πιθανόν λόγω ασθενέστερου σήματος).

----------


## darax

Σούπερ μπάλα απόψε ...!!! Μια ερώτηση μόνο ,Έχει ανακοινωθεί ο τελικός του Champions Leaque από την ert σε hd ??

----------


## jimmakosx

> Σούπερ μπάλα απόψε ...!!! Μια ερώτηση μόνο ,Έχει ανακοινωθεί ο τελικός του Champions Leaque από την ert σε hd ??


Ναι βέβαια! Θα τον απολαύσουμε σε HD :Yahooooo: 

........Auto merged post: jimmakosx πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ορίστε και η επίσημη ανακοίνωση!!!

----------


## Seitman

Άνοιξε για σήμερα το HD και μας περιμένει  :Clap:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## jimmakosx

Άντε να δούμε ωραία μπαλίτσα!

----------


## Siba

M' αρεσει που λεει οτι το Σινεσπορ+ θα μεταδιδει στην πρωινη ζωνη αθλητικα και στην βραδυνη ταινιες.

 21:10-23:00 μπασκετ και μετα τις 23:00 ταινια. fail  :RTFM:

----------


## kspsim

Εχω το tv box της ον ,και σημερα αλλα και την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα δεν μπορω να παρακολουθησω ερτ hd λογω των συνεχων κολληματων στην εικονα.
Οι υπολοιποι συνδρομητες της ον παρακολουθειτε κανονικα η ειναι προβλημα γενικο?

----------


## nnn

Πάλι δεν βλέπεται η εικόνα  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

> Εχω το tv box της ον ,και σημερα αλλα και την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα δεν μπορω να παρακολουθησω ερτ hd λογω των συνεχων κολληματων στην εικονα.
> Οι υπολοιποι συνδρομητες της ον παρακολουθειτε κανονικα η ειναι προβλημα γενικο?


Γενικό δεν είναι , εδώ 1 χαρά παίζει με tuner σε pc ..

----------


## prodromosfan

εννοει αν παιζει το ert hd με το tv box της on.

----------


## leros2004

> εννοει αν παιζει το ert hd με το tv box της on.


 :Whistle:  με έχει συνεπάρει η εικόνα της ΕΡΤ και δεν διαβάζω προσεχτικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## morths

Ερώτηση..

Εγώ παρακολουθώ τώρα (ή μάλλον προσπαθώ να παρακολουθήσω) αλλά η εικόνα δεν βλέπεται από το κόλλημα όλη την ώρα.. ο ήχος οκ.

Βλέπω και εγώ σε pc μέσω tv tuner (avermedia) στην παλιά συχνότητα του σινε+.

Είναι φυσιολογικό τόσο κόλλημα ή φταίω εγώ? Όλα τα άλλα ψηφιακά παίζουν καμπάνα..

----------


## darax

Με τον δεκτή της ΟΝ επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ κολληματα και σπασίματα στο hd ert (μόνο )

----------


## ardi21

> Βλέπω και εγώ σε pc μέσω tv tuner (avermedia) στην παλιά συχνότητα του σινε+.
> 
> Είναι φυσιολογικό τόσο κόλλημα ή φταίω εγώ? Όλα τα άλλα ψηφιακά παίζουν καμπάνα..


Eιναι γνωστο προβλημα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...38#post4108638

Βλεπε απο Windows media center αν μπορεις που δεν εχει κολληματα.

----------


## -21grams

> Ερώτηση..
> 
> Εγώ παρακολουθώ τώρα (ή μάλλον προσπαθώ να παρακολουθήσω) αλλά η εικόνα δεν βλέπεται από το κόλλημα όλη την ώρα.. ο ήχος οκ.
> 
> Βλέπω και εγώ σε pc μέσω tv tuner (avermedia) στην παλιά συχνότητα του σινε+.
> 
> Είναι φυσιολογικό τόσο κόλλημα ή φταίω εγώ? Όλα τα άλλα ψηφιακά παίζουν καμπάνα..


Είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό.
Έχουμε και λέμε:
TV Tuner: *AVerTV Hybrid Volar HD H830 USB DVB-T*
Ποιότητα Σήματος: *100%* ΧΩΡΙΣ διακυμάνσεις (αν και είναι συνδεδεμένο με εσωτερική κεραία)
Ο ήχος ήταν άψογος (η ένταση μάλιστα ήταν διπλάσια+ σε σχέση με την μετάδοση της “κανονικής” ΝΕΤ), αλλά η εικόνα παρουσίαζε ένα *pixelιασμα* με συχνότητα 5 δευτερολέπτων (κατά προσέγγιση) που μου έσπασε τα νεύρα.
Συνεχίστηκε δε, και στην εκπομπή "Champions Net" που ακολουθούσε, συμπεραίνω λοιπόν πως ΔΕΝ ήταν θέμα πηγής.

Windows Media Center *ΔΕΝ* μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω, αφού τρέχω XP.
Τελικά, υπάρχει _οριστική_ λύση; 
[Τσεκάρω παράλληλα και το "AVerTV Hybrid Volar HD H830 - Δεν παίζει πλέον τα ψηφιακά της Digea"]

----------


## ardi21

> Τελικά, υπάρχει _οριστική_ λύση; 
> [Τσεκάρω παράλληλα και το "AVerTV Hybrid Volar HD H830 - Δεν παίζει πλέον τα ψηφιακά της Digea"]


Εχω επικοινωνησει με την avermedia και οτι προκυψει θα το ποσταρω στο παραπανω θεμα. 

Ομως ειναι θεμα software απ'οτι βλεπω, αφου στο wmc των 7 παιζει κανονικα.

Οποτε εικαζω οτι θα μου πουν να περιμενουμε update της εφαρμογης.

----------


## stavpal

είδα και γω χθες το ματς και έφαγα πίκρα με το πόσο χάλια φαίνονται οι εκπομπές SD σε σχέση με HD

----------


## jimmakosx

Πάντως κάποια κολλήματα μου έκανε και εμένα σε tv με ενσωματομένο δέκτη! Μόνο εγώ ήμουν ή τα είχε κανείς άλλος! Μερικά ήταν στην αρχή με την super μπάλα! Την ώρα του αγώνα γύριζα στη ΝΕΤ και έβλεπα τη διαφορά της εικόνας! Απίστευτα χρώματα, πολύ ζωντανά και πολύ καλύτερη η κίνηση των παικτών! Παρατήρησα επίσης και πολύ καλύτερο ήχο σε σχέση μ'αυτόν της ΝΕΤ!

----------


## Seitman

Δεν παρατήρησα τίποτα τέτοιο. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος  :Embarassed:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> M' αρεσει που λεει οτι το Σινεσπορ+ θα μεταδιδει στην πρωινη ζωνη αθλητικα και στην βραδυνη ταινιες.
> 
>  21:10-23:00 μπασκετ και μετα τις 23:00 ταινια. fail


Τόχουμε ξαναπεί 300 εκατομμύρια τους είναι λίγα
Φτιάξανε το HD
και διαλύσανε το cine+

Ταινίες μετά τις 23:00
Κονσέρβα sport όλη τη μέρα

Επιτέλους φτιάξανε το site για να μαθαίνουμε ποιές ταινίες θα παίξει, μήπως και δούμε λίγο ευρωπαικό κινηματογράφο

Πάντα μπροστά, τώρα μπορείς να βλέπεις κονσέρβα σπορ ή  το applet της erthd, μέχρι να ξαναπαίξει κάτι όσο άθλιο κι αν είναι πχ eurovision

Βέβαια, αν είσαι ανήσυχος ανθρωπος, μπορείς να βλέπεις ΡΙΚ όλη μέρα

----------


## Seitman

Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλεις

----------


## prodromosfan

> Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλεις


Λες;  :Thinking: 
Μπα, τηλεορασοπληκτος είναι ο άνθρωπος.  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Λες; 
> Μπα, τηλεορασοπληκτος είναι ο άνθρωπος.


Συνήθως pc, τηλεόραση ελάχιστα
Αλλά αφού το laptop είναι κολλημένο στην τηλεόραση, να μην μπορούμε να γράφουμε και καμμιά ταινία της προκοπής ή κάποια ενδιαφέρουσα εκπομπή? (πχ συναυλία Jethro που έδειχνε το cine+) Στο κάτω κάτω, κάτι έχουμε πληρώσει. Γιατί τέτοια υποβάθμιση?

----------


## jimmakosx

> Δεν παρατήρησα τίποτα τέτοιο. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος


Την ίδια στιγμή το γύρισα στη ΝΕΤ να δω μήπως είναι πρόβλημα της κεραίας μου, αλλά έδειχνε μια χαρά στη ΝΕΤ. Προφανώς κάποιο πρόβλημα στην αναμετάδοση! :Thinking:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Αύριο,
ο αγώνας του μπάσκετ δεν είναι κανονικά μόνο για NOVA?
Πώς θα τον δείξει η ΕΡΤ?

----------


## Seitman

Δε νομίζω να είναι μόνο για γόβα. Εξ' άλλου έχει προγραμματιστεί και σε ΕΡΤ χου-ντου μετάδοση.
Λογικά θα υπάρχει όρος που το final four θα μεταδίδεται και από ένα ελεύθερο (μη συνδρομητικό) κανάλι.

----------


## NikosGR7

Στο site της ΕΡΤ πάντως λέει ότι θα το δείξει και το ERT HD.

----------


## Siba

> Τόχουμε ξαναπεί 300 εκατομμύρια τους είναι λίγα
> Φτιάξανε το HD
> και διαλύσανε το cine+
> 
> Ταινίες μετά τις 23:00
> Κονσέρβα sport όλη τη μέρα
> 
> Επιτέλους φτιάξανε το site για να μαθαίνουμε ποιές ταινίες θα παίξει, μήπως και δούμε λίγο ευρωπαικό κινηματογράφο
> 
> ...


Εχω τοσα TB ταινιων αποκλειστικα σε fullHD που λιγο με ενδιαφερει τι θα παιζει το εν λογω καναλι, αλλα θεωρω κοροιδια να παιζει ταινιες απο τις 23:00 και μετα.
Καλλιστα η βραδινη ζωνη θα μπορουσε να ξεκινα απο τις 21:00 οπως κι σε ολο τον υπολοιπο τηλεοπτικο κοσμο. 
Λες και χαθηκανε τα καναλια με τα αθλητικα, οπου και να γυρισεις ποδοσφαιρο βλεπεις.
Μπουχτισαμε πια, ακομα και πολλοι κολλημενοι με την μπαλα εχουν αρχισει και βαριουνται,  φαντασου ποσο εχει κορεστει πια το αθλημα.

----------


## Panos.2006

> Αύριο,
> ο αγώνας του μπάσκετ δεν είναι κανονικά μόνο για NOVA?
> Πώς θα τον δείξει η ΕΡΤ?


Αφού και η ΕΡΤ δείχνει Euroleague και όπως γίνεται και με το CL οι τελικοί πάνε πάντα στα ελεύθερα κανάλια.

----------


## spirosg13

Παιδια με το epg της  ΕΡΤ τι γινεται ??? δε δειχνει κανονικα τα προγραμματα γραφει μονο ΕΡΤ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ (και διπλα το καναλι) σημερα που ανοιξα την tv το προσεξα...

----------


## Seitman

Μάλλον κάνουν αλλαγές πάλι.
Αν προσέξεις στο κανάλι της βουλής το EPG γράφει cine+  :What..?:

----------


## 21706

> Μάλλον κάνουν αλλαγές πάλι.
> Αν προσέξεις στο κανάλι της βουλής το EPG γράφει cine+


Το ίδιο γράφει και εδώ.

----------


## spirosg13

> Μάλλον κάνουν αλλαγές πάλι.
> Αν προσέξεις στο κανάλι της βουλής το EPG γράφει cine+


Προφανως.... :Gun:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εχω τοσα TB ταινιων αποκλειστικα σε fullHD που λιγο με ενδιαφερει τι θα παιζει το εν λογω καναλι, αλλα θεωρω κοροιδια να παιζει ταινιες απο τις 23:00 και μετα.
> .


Δεν είναι θέμα HD, το cine+ έπαιζε ταινίες που δεν είχαν βγεί σε ελληνικούς κινηματογράφους, κάποιες ασπρόμαυρες, και τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα ευρωπαικών τηλεοράσεων που τουλάχιστον εμένα με ενδιέφεραν

----------


## [Insomniac]

Όντως το cine+ κατά καιρούς είχε καταπληκτικές ταινίες, παλιές και καινούριες.

----------


## Seitman

Δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά οι επαναλήψεις ήταν συχνές.

----------


## thanoolhs

Εχει το ERTHD αγωνα τον παναθηναικο τωρα!!!
Παλι δεν βλεπεται :Razz:

----------


## George978

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1966930

----------


## 21706

> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1966930


Υπάρχει ΕΡΤHD από Αίγινα;

----------


## senkradvii

> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1966930


αι καλά.. Για ποιό λόγο?? Ο ΣΚΑΙ θα είναι από πίσω!  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## Seitman

Call me Sen Με λένε Αρτέμη... Αρτέμη Μάτσα  :Razz:

----------


## frap

Γιατί δεν "ανοίγει" η ΕΡΤ το HD multiplex σε όλο τον κόσμο να τους κλείσει τα στόματα;
Πιλοτική φάση είναι, ας τους αφήσει να της στέλνουν το feed τους από το γεγονός που προβάλλουν στο κανονικό τους πρόγραμμα εφόσον δεν επικαλύπτεται με τις δικές της μεταδόσεις.

Έτσι και δε θα "βλάπτει τον ανταγωνισμό" και κανείς δε θα μπορεί να πει το παραμικρό. Ιδού η Ρόδος...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα, το σήμα της εικόνας είναι ψηφιακό πάνω στο HDMI.
> Ούτε για τον ήχο τίθεται θέμα.
> 
> Μόνο σε περιπτώσεις ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΛΩΝ ή κακής ποιότητας καλωδίων ενδέχεται να υπάρξει πρόβλημα εάν το SNR πέσει τόσο χαμηλά ώστε να μη διαχωρίζεται το σήμα. Για καλώδια 2-3 μέτρα συνολικό μήκος μάλλον είμαστε όλοι εντάξει.


Τελικά όλα καλά. Με πέντε μέτρα το ένα καλώδιο εισόδου, 1,8 το άλλο και δείχνει καμπανα το splitter.

----------


## MANTHES

Η ποιοτητα εικονας δεν επιρρεαζεται απο το καλωδιο hdmi γιατι μιλαμε για ψηφιακο σημα. Μη τρωτε προλογο απο τα κολπα του μαρκετινγκ με τα πανακριβα καλωδια.

----------


## Next_Level

Κοιτα να δεις που δεν εχω mpeg4 αλλα mpeg2..

----------


## marios32

Πάντως το μάτσ που είδα με Manchester - Salke σε HD ήταν κορυφή, πραγματικά δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε άλλο εκτός από Dolby ήχο για όσους έχουν σύστημα (εγώ δεν έχω) και στην εικόνα μόνο 2 απειροελάχιστα σπασίματα είδα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Seitman

Έπρεπε να δεις της περασμένης εβδομάδας. Το προχθεσινό υπολείπονταν λίγο. 
Αλλά εχθές στη μετάδοση του final four, η εικόνα ήταν εξαιρετική.

----------


## andm

Πραγματι εχθές ήταν η καλύτερη μετάδοση για μένα.Όχι μόνο επειδή είμαι ΠΑΝΑΘΗΝΑΙΚΟΣ αλλά η εικόνα ήταν άψογη!!

----------


## senkradvii

Mάλλον θα το εγκαταλείψω αυτό το νήμα.. Το να το παρακολουθώ είναι μαζοχιστικό..

----------


## tempo

νομίζω ότι αξίζουν συνχαρητήρια στην ΝΕΤ (για να μην λέμε μόνο τα άσχημα...)

----------


## balander

> νομίζω ότι αξίζουν συνχαρητήρια στην ΝΕΤ (για να μην λέμε μόνο τα άσχημα...)


Στην ΝΕΤ γιατί; Στην ΕΡΤ μαλλον  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

Γιατί το 1080i δεν το κάνουν 540p, που είναι καλύτερο;

----------


## Siba

> Γιατί το 1080i δεν το κάνουν 540p, που είναι καλύτερο;


Φανταζομαι θα εννοεις την μεθοδο σαρωσης, γιατι διαφορετικα μονο να αστειευεσαι μπορει.

----------


## cris4524

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πότε θα γίνει η αλλαγή στον ήχο από στέρεο σε 5.1;

----------


## spirosg13

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πότε θα γίνει η αλλαγή στον ήχο από στέρεο σε 5.1;


Ισως απο την αρχη της νεας τηλεοπτικης σεζον οπυ θα αρχισει και το κανονικο προγραμμα το καναλι.....μεχρι τοτε ασ ειμαστε καλα πρωτα  :Bla Bla:

----------


## cris4524

> Ισως απο την αρχη της νεας τηλεοπτικης σεζον οπυ θα αρχισει και το κανονικο προγραμμα το καναλι.....μεχρι τοτε ασ ειμαστε καλα πρωτα


Δηλαδή από Σεπτέμβριο δεν θα είναι ποια πιλοτικό;

----------


## Arkady

HD σήμα εκπέμπεται και από την Πάρνηθα?

----------


## 21706

> HD σήμα εκπέμπεται και από την Πάρνηθα?


Όχι, μόνο από Υμηττό και Αίγινα.

----------


## phantom77

> Δηλαδή από Σεπτέμβριο δεν θα είναι ποια πιλοτικό;


Ακόμα και να γίνει, η ΕΡΤ θα το κρατάει επτασφράγιστο μυστικό. Με το πιλοτικο και ξεσηκώθηκαν οι ιδιωτικοι, αν πει για πλήρες πρόγραμμα θα κάνουν κατάληψη στο Συνταγμα!  :Laughing:  

Σοβαρα όμως, δεν ξέρω αν μπορει να γεμίσει 24ωρο πρόγραμμα.Για εσωτερικές παραγωγές δύσκολο το βλέπω οπότε θα στηριχθει σε εισαγόμενο υλικο. Βλέπω να επιστρέφουμε σε εποχές 80s με μετάδοση απο 17:00 εως 12:00 (και τη βοσκοπούλα στο τελος σε DD5.1)

----------


## kover

> Ακόμα και να γίνει, η ΕΡΤ θα το κρατάει επτασφράγιστο μυστικό. Με το πιλοτικο και ξεσηκώθηκαν οι ιδιωτικοι, αν πει για πλήρες πρόγραμμα θα κάνουν κατάληψη στο Συνταγμα!  
> 
> Σοβαρα όμως, δεν ξέρω αν μπορει να γεμίσει 24ωρο πρόγραμμα.Για εσωτερικές παραγωγές δύσκολο το βλέπω οπότε θα στηριχθει σε εισαγόμενο υλικο. Βλέπω να επιστρέφουμε σε εποχές 80s με μετάδοση απο 17:00 εως 12:00 (και τη βοσκοπούλα στο τελος σε DD5.1)


Το νερό έχει μπει πλέον στο αυλάκι. Θα είναι φέτος; Θα είναι σε 6 μήνες; Πάντως γυρισμος πλέον δεν υπάρχει. Στις αρχές ναι το προγραμμα θα είναι λίγο αλλά who cares? όσο ο κόσμος θα βλέπει hd οι απαιτήσεις θα αυξάνονται και η ζήτηση θα μεγαλώνει και θα μεγαλώνει. Όπως έγινε σε όλο το κόσμο. Έτσι θα γίνει και εδώ. Σε κάποια φάση οι πάντες θα εκπεμψουν σε hd (όχι σε 10 χρόνια όπως νομίζαμε, χάρις στη ΝΕΤ) αλλοιώς θα μείνουν πίσω και δε θα τους υπολογίζει κανείς. Ένα μεγαλο μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ. Ένα τεράστιο μπράβο για ακρίβεια

----------


## senkradvii

Eγώ μπράβο θα δώσω όταν εκπέμψει ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ!  :Mad:

----------


## 21706

> Eγώ μπράβο θα δώσω όταν εκπέμψει ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ!


Σήμερα, όχι ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ, ούτε ΠΑΝΑΘΗΝΑΪΚΑ δεν εκπέμπει!

----------


## balander

> Σήμερα, όχι ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ, ούτε ΠΑΝΑΘΗΝΑΪΚΑ δεν εκπέμπει!


Γιατί;

----------


## phantom77

> Eγώ μπράβο θα δώσω όταν εκπέμψει ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ!


Ας πιέσουμε όλοι μαζι την ΕΡΤ να βάλει τον πομπό στο Πήλιο γιατί θα σκάσει ο senkradvii!  :Laughing: 
Πλάκα κάνω, δυστυχώς ειναι γνωστοι οι λόγοι που καθυστερει η επέκταση

----------


## 21706

> Γιατί;


Το γιατί το εξηγεί η ίδια η ΕΡΤ:



> Από την Πάρνηθα και το Πήλιο θα εκπέμπεται το ψηφιακό μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ
> με το πρόγραμμα ΕΡΤ HD;
> Δυστυχώς όχι. Στη φάση αυτή η νομοθεσία έχει αποκλείσει τα δύο αυτά μεγάλα
> κέντρα εκπομπής από την επίγεια ψηφιακή μετάδοση αναλογικών προγραμμάτων.
> Οι προσπάθειες της ΕΡΤ στα αρμόδια όργανα για άρση του προβλήματος αυτού
> ήταν μέχρι σήμερα ανεπιτυχείς.

----------


## phantom77

Να υπενθυμίσω οτι τωρα το EPT-HD παιζει το μικρό τελικο. Με τις αλλαγες στις ωρες των αγώνων, μερικοι μπορει να το ξέχασαν.

----------


## senkradvii

> Ας πιέσουμε όλοι μαζι την ΕΡΤ να βάλει τον πομπό στο Πήλιο γιατί θα σκάσει ο senkradvii! 
> Πλάκα κάνω, *δυστυχώς ειναι γνωστοι οι λόγοι που καθυστερει η επέκταση*


Ναι ναι να την πιέσουμε γιατί θα σκάσω! Πραγματικά τώρα θα σκάσω!  :Laughing: 

Εγώ βέβαια του λόγους ακόμα δεν του ξέρω. Ότι το αποκλείει η νομοθεσία το ξέρω. Το ότι έγινε βάση μελέτης και το Πήλιο και την Πάρνηθα και αυτό το ξέρω. Τους λόγους που το αποκλείει από την μελέτη και κατ' επέκταση από την νομοθεσία δεν τους ξέρω..  :Mad:

----------


## phantom77

> Ναι ναι να την πιέσουμε γιατί θα σκάσω! Πραγματικά τώρα θα σκάσω! 
> 
> Εγώ βέβαια του λόγους ακόμα δεν του ξέρω. Ότι το αποκλείει η νομοθεσία το ξέρω. Το ότι έγινε βάση μελέτης και το Πήλιο και την Πάρνηθα και αυτό το ξέρω. Τους λόγους που το αποκλείει από την μελέτη και κατ' επέκταση από την νομοθεσία δεν τους ξέρω..


Να υποθέσω οτι έχει αντιρησεις η οικογένεια Κλικλίκου?

----------


## senkradvii

> Να υποθέσω οτι έχει αντιρησεις η οικογένεια Κλικλίκου?


Ξέρω και εγώ.. Πάντως και αυτή τίμησε όλη την Θεσσαλία και τον Βόλο τον άφησε μόνο του σαν τον ψωριάρη..

Είναι απανωτά τα χτυπήματα σου λέω..  :Crying:

----------


## phantom77

> Ξέρω και εγώ.. Πάντως και αυτή τίμησε όλη την Θεσσαλία και τον Βόλο τον άφησε μόνο του σαν τον ψωριάρη..
> 
> Είναι απανωτά τα χτυπήματα σου λέω..


Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι παιζεται και, για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω διάθεση να μάθω. Αυτες οι επιχειρηματικές διαπλοκές μου χαλανε τη διάθεση...

Πάντως, χωρις να θέλω να ρίξω αλατι στις πληγές σου, μόλις ειδα ενα λαμπρό παράδειγμα ποιοτητας εικόνας HD: έδειξε ένα πρώην παικτη, κοκκινομάλη με το πρόσωπο σκαμμένο απο ανεμοβλογια ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Στη ΝΕΤ το δέρμα του φαινόταν σχεδον κανονικό αλλα στην ΕΡΤ-HD όλα τα σημάδια ήταν ορατά.
Να ένας λόγος που δεν θα δουμε συντομα ελληνικο προγραμμα σε HD: Πρέπει να κάνουν πάλι αναστήλωση στη Στάη και τη Μπήλιω  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Πρέπει να κάνουν πάλι αναστήλωση στη Στάη και τη Μπήλιω


καιρός να προωθηθουν οι νεοτερες και νεράκι, πολύ νεράκι.  :Wink:

----------


## Aendil

Παρατηρώ ιδιαίτερα στις διαφημίσεις στο ERT HD σπασίματα στον ήχο, ενώ η εικόνα είναι κανονική. Το αντιλήφθηκε κανείς άλλος;

----------


## cris4524

> Ακόμα και να γίνει, η ΕΡΤ θα το κρατάει επτασφράγιστο μυστικό. Με το πιλοτικο και ξεσηκώθηκαν οι ιδιωτικοι, αν πει για πλήρες πρόγραμμα θα κάνουν κατάληψη στο Συνταγμα!


Εάν όμως μέχρι τότε προβάλουν και τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια σε HD (μάλλον απίθανο) γιατί να το κρατήσει μυστικό;

----------


## Andreaslar

Χάλια ξεκίνημα... Πολλές διακοπές το HD

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Χάλια ξεκίνημα... Πολλές διακοπές το HD


Έχει στρώσει εδώ και κάμποση ώρα, αλλά όντως είχε κάποια προβλήματα στο ξεκίνημα.

----------


## ardi21

Στο πρωτο 10λεπτο δεν την πολυπαλευε. Αφου το αλλαξα για λιγο. Στο δευτερο σαφως καλυτερα αλλα 3-4 φορες μου πεταξε τις κλασσικες καθετες πολυχρωμες γραμμες για 1-2 sec

----------


## phantom77

> Εάν όμως μέχρι τότε προβάλουν και τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια σε HD (μάλλον απίθανο) γιατί να το κρατήσει μυστικό;


Γιατί τα ιδιωτικά δεν μπορουν ή δεν θέλουν να αρχισουν εκπομπες HD τόσο σύντομα και επειδή κάτι ακουστηκε για HD κανάλια με συνδρομή.

----------


## cris4524

> Γιατί τα ιδιωτικά δεν μπορουν ή δεν θέλουν να αρχισουν εκπομπες HD τόσο σύντομα και επειδή κάτι ακουστηκε για HD κανάλια με συνδρομή.


Και εγώ το άκουσα αυτό. Βασικά άκουσα πως η NOVA θα εκπέμψει ψηφιακό σήμα κάπου στον Σεπτέμβριο!
Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο αληθεύει... Θα δείξει...!!!

----------


## manuel

απίστευτη διαφορά ποιότητας σε σχέση με την απλή μετάδοση της NET   :One thumb up:

----------


## phantom77

> Και εγώ το άκουσα αυτό. Βασικά άκουσα πως η NOVA θα εκπέμψει ψηφιακό σήμα κάπου στον Σεπτέμβριο!
> Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο αληθεύει... Θα δείξει...!!!


Μήπως αυτο θα είναι για όσους συνδρομητές της δεν έχουν δορυφορικό πιάτο, κωδικοποιημένο σήμα δηλαδή?

----------


## Avvocato

Μια χαρα παει τωρα το σημα, αν και στην αρχη ειχε μερικα κοψιματα. Αντιθετως στον μικρο τελικο δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Andreaslar

> Μήπως αυτο θα είναι για όσους συνδρομητές της δεν έχουν δορυφορικό πιάτο, κωδικοποιημένο σήμα δηλαδή?


Αυτό ακριβώς, από Ιούνιο σε Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη, θα εκπέμπει ΚΑΙ επίγεια η nova.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Μήπως αυτο θα είναι για όσους συνδρομητές της δεν έχουν δορυφορικό πιάτο, κωδικοποιημένο σήμα δηλαδή?


Ναι, όπως εξακολουθεί να εκπέμπει αναλογικά για όσους έχουν παλαιού τύπου αποκωδικοποιητές (εποχής filmnet)

----------


## phantom77

> Αυτό ακριβώς, από Ιούνιο σε Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη, θα εκπέμπει ΚΑΙ επίγεια η nova.


Και τα HD κανάλια της ή μονο όσα έχει το αναλογικό τωρα? (το ξερω, το ξέρω, ειμαι off topic  :Smile: )

----------


## andm

Σημερα στον τελικό είχε αρκετά προβλήματα ιδιαίτερα στην αρχή!!
Στην ΝΕΤ όλα μια χαρά

----------


## cris4524

> Ναι, όπως εξακολουθεί να εκπέμπει αναλογικά για όσους έχουν παλαιού τύπου αποκωδικοποιητές (εποχής filmnet)





> Και τα HD κανάλια της ή μονο όσα έχει το αναλογικό τωρα? (το ξερω, το ξέρω, ειμαι off topic )




Off Topic


		Έλεος!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Από ΕΡΤ HD καταλήξαμε στην επίγεια μετάδοση της NOVA!!!

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έλεος!!!
> Από ΕΡΤ HD καταλήξαμε στην επίγεια μετάδοση της NOVA!!!


Κάτσε εδώ το χω: HD ALIENS  :Ufoabducted:  
Μετά από βάσιμες υποψίες ενδέχεται να έβαλαν το χεράκι τους στην απόπειρα δολιοφθοράς του πομπού της ΕΡΤ.

 :Laughing:

----------


## dimkonst

Παιδιά είμαι ακόμα ένας που δεν πιάνω ΕΡΤ-HD λόγω μη εκπομπής από Πάρνηθα, θα πρέπει να μαζευτούμε όλοι και να τους βομβαρδίζουμε με παράπονα μήπως και το ξανασκεφτούν (Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει τα e-mail των υπεύθυνων ας τα γράψει για να τους στέλνουμε τα mail με τα παράπονα μας)

----------


## Seitman

Δε φταίει ΕΡΤ, κατά κύριο λόγο.
Όταν άνοιξε το "μπουκέτο" με τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 κτλ από Πάρνηθα & Πήλιο, οι "ιδιωτικοί" έσκισαν τον πισινό τους να τα κλείσει γιατί και καλά δε προβλέπονται τα συγκεκριμένα κέντρα κατά τη μεταβατική περίοδο.

Οπότε το αφοδευτήριο mail πρέπει να πάει πρώτα κατά 'κει μεριά.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Δε φταίει ΕΡΤ, κατά κύριο λόγο.
> Όταν άνοιξε το "μπουκέτο" με τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 κτλ από Πάρνηθα & Πήλιο, οι "ιδιωτικοί" έσκισαν τον πισινό τους να τα κλείσει γιατί και καλά δε προβλέπονται τα συγκεκριμένα κέντρα κατά τη μεταβατική περίοδο.
> 
> Οπότε το αφοδευτήριο mail πρέπει να πάει πρώτα κατά 'κει μεριά.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## 21706

> Δε φταίει ΕΡΤ, κατά κύριο λόγο.
> Όταν άνοιξε το "μπουκέτο" με τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 κτλ από Πάρνηθα & Πήλιο, οι "ιδιωτικοί" έσκισαν τον πισινό τους να τα κλείσει γιατί και καλά δε προβλέπονται τα συγκεκριμένα κέντρα κατά τη μεταβατική περίοδο.
> 
> Οπότε το αφοδευτήριο mail πρέπει να πάει πρώτα κατά 'κει μεριά.


Οι «ιδιωτικοί» προφανώς στηρίζονται στη νομοθεσία, αλλιώς δεν θα
κατάφερναν τίποτα. Οπότε οι πρώτοι αποδέκτες του ξεχεστήριου 
πρέπει να είναι αυτοί βρίσκονται στη Βουλή.

----------


## Seitman

Οι ιδιωτικοί θυμούνται τη νομοθεσία όποτε θέλουν και νομίζουν ότι έχουν πιάσει τον παπά από τα ......
Σαφώς και αυτοί που είναι στη βουλή θα πρέπει να λάβουν το μήνυμα, αλλά σιγά μην ασχοληθούν. Ενώ στους "ιδιωτικούς" αν αρχίσουν να πέφτουν βροχή οι διαμαρτυρίες σε συνδυασμό με την πτώση της τηλεθέασής τους (που σημαίνει ότι χάνουν από τις διαφημίσεις) ίσως ταρακουνηθούν λιγάκι.

----------


## 21706

> Οι ιδιωτικοί θυμούνται τη νομοθεσία όποτε θέλουν και νομίζουν ότι έχουν πιάσει τον παπά από τα ......
> Σαφώς και αυτοί που είναι στη βουλή θα πρέπει να λάβουν το μήνυμα, αλλά σιγά μην ασχοληθούν. Ενώ στους "ιδιωτικούς" αν αρχίσουν να πέφτουν βροχή οι διαμαρτυρίες σε συνδυασμό με την πτώση της τηλεθέασής τους (που σημαίνει ότι χάνουν από τις διαφημίσεις) ίσως ταρακουνηθούν λιγάκι.


Ας πούμε ότι ΕΡΤ και ιδιωτικοί συμφωνούν για Πάρνηθα, Πήλιο κλπ.
Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα συμφωνήσει και η κυβέρνηση;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ας πούμε ότι ΕΡΤ και ιδιωτικοί συμφωνούν για Πάρνηθα, Πήλιο κλπ.
> Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα συμφωνήσει και η κυβέρνηση;


Γιατι τι την κραταει να μην συμφωνησει;

----------


## 21706

> Γιατι τι την κραταει να μην συμφωνησει;


Αυτό ψάχνουμε να βρούμε! Με ποια κριτήρια επελέγησαν τα κέντρα
ψηφιακής εκπομπής. Αυτό κάπου θα υπάρχει στη σχετική νομοθεσία
αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το ξέρω. Αν το ξέρει κανείς ας μας το πεί.

----------


## Seitman

Τα κέντρα επιλέχτηκαν κατόπιν μελέτης από το ΕΜΠ. Τώρα τι, πως, γιατί, θα σε γελάσω.

----------


## senkradvii

Nα θες να κράξεις και να μην ξέρεις ποιόν να πρωτοκράξεις.. το ΕΜΠ; την κυβέρνηση; τα ιδιωτικά; τους νομοθέτες; τον Ολυμπιακό; τον Κόκκαλη; την siemens; τον μικρό τον Κόκκαλη; τους Γερμανούς; τους Άγγλους; τους Εβραίους; τις τράπεζες; τους μπάτσους; τον Σύριζα; τον ακατανόμαστο και εξ από δω; την κόρη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον γιο του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; την siemens πάλι; τον προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον πατέρα του συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; το παππού του συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω;

Τι φάση και αυτή..  :Medic:

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic


		Δε ζαλίστηκες μέχρι να το γράψεις? Εγώ πάντως ζαλίστηκα μέχρι να το διαβάσω  :Laughing:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Nα θες να κράξεις και να μην ξέρεις ποιόν να πρωτοκράξεις.. το ΕΜΠ; την κυβέρνηση; τα ιδιωτικά; τους νομοθέτες; τον Ολυμπιακό; τον Κόκκαλη; την siemens; τον μικρό τον Κόκκαλη; τους Γερμανούς; τους Άγγλους; τους Εβραίους; τις τράπεζες; τους μπάτσους; τον Σύριζα; τον ακατανόμαστο και εξ από δω; την κόρη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον γιο του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; την siemens πάλι; τον προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον πατέρα του συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; το παππού του συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω;
> 
> Τι φάση και αυτή..


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## 21706

@senkradvii
Ξέχασες το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο! (Οδηγίες 2002/19/ΕΚ, 2002/20/ΕΚ, κλπ.)

----------


## senkradvii

> @senkradvii
> Ξέχασες το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο! (Οδηγίες 2002/19/ΕΚ, 2002/20/ΕΚ, κλπ.)


Damn..  :fool:

----------


## phantom77

Chelsea-Man. Utd τωρα στο ΕΡΤ-HD. Δυσυχώς δεν είναι το χθεσινο ματς αλλα του CL.

----------


## cris4524

Άντε και από αύριο Eurovision σε HD!!!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Για να δούμε τη θα δούμε...

----------


## andm

> Nα θες να κράξεις και να μην ξέρεις ποιόν να πρωτοκράξεις.. το ΕΜΠ; την κυβέρνηση; τα ιδιωτικά; τους νομοθέτες; τον Ολυμπιακό; τον Κόκκαλη; την siemens; τον μικρό τον Κόκκαλη; τους Γερμανούς; τους Άγγλους; τους Εβραίους; τις τράπεζες; τους μπάτσους; τον Σύριζα; τον ακατανόμαστο και εξ από δω; την κόρη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον γιο του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; την siemens πάλι; τον προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; τον πατέρα του συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω; το παππού του συμφοιτητή του προδότη του ακατανόμαστου και εξ από δω;
> 
> Τι φάση και αυτή..


Τι είπε ο άνθρωπος..πόση ώρα το σκεφτόσουν; :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Τι είπε ο άνθρωπος..πόση ώρα το σκεφτόσουν;


Ήταν το πρώτο post που διάβασα, και οι πρώτες σκέψεις που άρθρωσα..  :Laughing:

----------


## 21706

@senkradvii
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. Κάτι λέει για Θεσσαλία.

----------


## senkradvii

> @senkradvii
> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. Κάτι λέει για Θεσσαλία.


H Digea στις 27/05 που θα έρθει στην Θεσσαλία σνομπάρει Βόλο άρα το αποκάτω δεν μας πιάνει..




> *Νέο σημείο μετάβασης από Σεπτέμβριο*
> 
> Μέχρι να τηρηθούν οι δεσμεύσεις αυτές, το θέμα της μετάβασης μένει «παγωμένο». Στη επίσημη συνάντηση, της Επιτροπής για την ψηφιακή μετάβαση, δεν ετέθη θέμα από καμία πλευρά για μη τήρηση των δεσμεύσεών του σε ό,τι αφορά το θέμα των ψηφιακών εκπομπών στη Θεσσαλία -άρα η μετάβαση θα γίνει στις 27 Μαΐου- δεν ορίστηκε ωστόσο το επόμενο γεωγραφικό σημείο που θα εκπέμψει η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.


Το τραγικό είναι το αμέσως παρακάτω.. 




> *Η επόμενη συνάντηση*
> 
> Ειδικότερα, βάσει αυτού και δεδομένου ότι η επόμενη συνάντηση της Επιτροπής έχει οριστεί για μετά το άνοιγμα του Δοβρουτσίου, μέσα στο καλοκαίρι δεν θα υπάρξει έναρξη ψηφιακών εκπομπών σε άλλο σημείο της χώρας. Επιφυλάξεις εκφράζονται και για το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 2011, *ωστόσο το πιθανότερο είναι να επιλεγεί κάποιο σημείο μεταξύ των τριών επικρατέστερων (Αρόη, Κρήτη, Ακαρνανικά).*


Μέσα στο 2012 ψηφιακά στον Βόλο και άμα..  :Goodnight:

----------


## balander

> Μέσα στο 2012 ψηφιακά στον Βόλο και άμα..


Όπως και πολλές άλλες περιοχές τις Ελλάδας

----------


## senkradvii

> Όπως και πολλές άλλες περιοχές τις Ελλάδας


Σύμφωνοι αλλά nο offense είναι η 5η μεγαλύτερη πόλη και το 3ο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της Ελλάδος.. Επίσης είναι η μοναδική πόλη ενός διαμερίσματος που εξαιρείται + δεν πιάνει ούτε ΕΡΤ HD.

----------


## MANTHES

ο βολος απο που θα παιρνει σημα; Αν ειναι απο το πηλιο τοτε εχει καποιες ελπιδες και η χαλκιδικη την οποια την βλεπω να ειναι απο τις τελευταιες περιοχες που θα αποκτησουν ψηφιακο σημα

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω τα αναλογικά από τον Σωρό και τα ψηφιακά (cine+, βουλή, RIK, prisma+) από Πήλιο. Αλλά απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το όλο θέμα το Πήλιο είναι.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Σύμφωνοι αλλά nο offense είναι η 5η μεγαλύτερη πόλη και το 3ο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της Ελλάδος.. Επίσης είναι η μοναδική πόλη ενός διαμερίσματος που εξαιρείται + δεν πιάνει ούτε ΕΡΤ HD.




Off Topic


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ελληνική_απογραφή_2001
8η μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ελληνική_απογραφή_2001
> 8η μεγαλύτερη.


Για πόλη μιλάω εγώ όχι για νομό. Επίσης μετά τις τελευταίες συνενώσεις δήμων, ο δήμος Βόλου ενώθηκε με τον δήμο Ν.Ιωνίας και μερικούς μικρούς ακόμα και παίζει να περάσαν και την Λάρισα. Η φετινή απογραφή θα δείξει..  :Wink:

----------


## 21706

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ελληνική_απογραφή_2001
> 8η μεγαλύτερη.


...Η 6η.

----------


## MANTHES

ελεος με το ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη :Offtopic:

----------


## Seitman

Τι ψάχνετε ρε παιδιά να βρείτε?
Το σκεπτικό επιλογής κέντρων εκπομπής? Δεν υπάρχει

----------


## 21706

> Τι ψάχνετε ρε παιδιά να βρείτε?
> Το σκεπτικό επιλογής κέντρων εκπομπής? Δεν υπάρχει


Κάτι θα υπάρχει. Δεν μπορεί να τα επέλεξαν στην τύχη.

----------


## MANTHES

προφανως και υπαρχει σκεπτικο με το να μην αφησουν την ερτ να δωσει σημα απο το πηλιο γιατι ετσι θα καλυπτε ενα μεγαλο κομματι της χωρας σε μερη που αυτοι θα βαλουν αναμεταδοτες μετα απο 2-3 χρονια

----------


## Seitman

Ο σχεδιασμός και η επιλογή τους έτσι όπως είναι τώρα έχει δύο πιθανές εξηγήσεις:
-Δεν είχαν ιδέα του αντικειμένου.
-Επιλογή στην τύχη.

----------


## 21706

> προφανως και υπαρχει σκεπτικο με το να μην αφησουν την ερτ να δωσει σημα απο το πηλιο γιατι ετσι θα καλυπτε ενα μεγαλο κομματι της χωρας σε μερη που αυτοι θα βαλουν αναμεταδοτες μετα απο 2-3 χρονια


Λες δηλαδή ότι συνωμότησαν το ΕΜΠ, η κυβέρνηση και οι ιδιωτικοί
εναντίον της ΕΡΤ; Απίθανο μου φαίνεται!

----------


## Seitman

Θεωρείς απίθανο το ΕΜΠ να συνέταξε κατευθυνόμενη μελέτη? Τραβηγμένο, μα καθόλου απίθανο.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Θεωρείς απίθανο το ΕΜΠ να συνέταξε κατευθυνόμενη μελέτη? Τραβηγμένο, μα καθόλου απίθανο.


Με τόση διαφθορά που υπάρχει σε αυτή τη χώρα, εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο απίθανο... Όπως και στην Πάρνηθα, είναι λυπηρό να «πιάνουν σκόνη» οι εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ και να υπενθυμίσω ότι τις έχουμε πληρώσει όλοι μας από τους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ...

----------


## user9

Off Topic





> Θεωρείς απίθανο το ΕΜΠ να συνέταξε κατευθυνόμενη μελέτη? Τραβηγμένο, μα καθόλου απίθανο.


Έτσι ακριβώς... Ρώτα κάποιον που έχει ασχοληθεί με την Κοινωνία Της Πληροφορίας καλύτερα, και ειδικά με το κομμάτι της ψηφιοποίησης  :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

Aν δεν ειχαν αναγκασει την ερτ να σταματησει να εκπεμπει απο το πηλιο δεν θα εβλεπα κατι το παραξενο αλλα απο την στιγμη που ενοχληθηκαν τοτε η υποθεση βρωμαει πολυ

----------


## flamelab

> Θεωρείς απίθανο το ΕΜΠ να συνέταξε κατευθυνόμενη μελέτη? Τραβηγμένο, μα καθόλου απίθανο.


Δεν το θεωρώ τραβηγμένο προσωπικά.

----------


## spirosg13

Μια νεα ειδηση που διαβασα σημερα απο satleo :
Ποιοι και πώς μπορούν να εκπέμψουν άμεσα σε HD; Η ΕΡΤ στο σχεδιασμό της θα βάλει τη μετάδοση σε Υψηλή Ευκρίνεια των καναλιών ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3, ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά έτοιμοι είναι ο ΣΚΑΪ, ο Alpha και το Star, αρκεί να βρεθεί διαθέσιμο φάσμα και να υπάρξει συνεννόηση.
Προφανως η προοδος του HD στην Ελλαδα συνεχιζετε...... :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: spirosg13 πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αμα ξεραμε και ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμα αυτα θα ηταν super :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## 21706

> Μια νεα ειδηση που διαβασα σημερα απο satleo :
> Ποιοι και πώς μπορούν να εκπέμψουν άμεσα σε HD; Η ΕΡΤ στο σχεδιασμό της θα βάλει τη μετάδοση σε Υψηλή Ευκρίνεια των καναλιών ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3, ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά έτοιμοι είναι ο ΣΚΑΪ, ο Alpha και το Star, αρκεί να βρεθεί διαθέσιμο φάσμα και να υπάρξει συνεννόηση.
> Προφανως η προοδος του HD στην Ελλαδα συνεχιζετε......
> 
> ........Auto merged post: spirosg13 πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Αμα ξεραμε και ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμα αυτα θα ηταν super


Πηγή: Το Παρόν (άρα έγκυρη :Laughing: )

----------


## spirosg13

> Πηγή: Το Παρόν (άρα έγκυρη)


Για να δουμε θα κανουν και οι ιδιωτικοι τη σωστη κινηση μια φορα η οχι??? Μπας και δουμε κανενα  F1 σε HD του χρονου  :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

η f1 ειδικα με δεδομενο οτι κοστιζει πολυ αν θα την δουμε σε hd θα ειναι λογικα σε μορφη συνδρομητικη οποτε δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να χαιρομαστε για την μεταβαση των ιδιωτικων σταθμων σε hd

----------


## Seitman

Μα η F1 ήδη είναι σε παραγωγή/διάθεση HD, όπως και οι αγώνες του CL. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει κάποιο παραπάνω κόστος για να το μεταδώσεις. Βέβαια οι "ιδιωτικοί" θέλουν να βγάλουν από τη μύγα, ξύγκι.

Ας την πάρει η ΕΡΤ, αλλά χωρίς τον Πουρναράκη.  :Innocent:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Ας την πάρει η ΕΡΤ, αλλά χωρίς τον Πουρναράκη.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MANTHES

o πουρναρακης ειναι ο τσακ νορρις της f1. Οταν εγινε ο πρωτος αγωνας f1 το 1950 ο τακης ειχε ηδη μεταδωσει τις 10 προηγουμενες σεζον

----------


## jimmakosx

> o πουρναρακης ειναι ο τσακ νορρις της f1. Οταν εγινε ο πρωτος αγωνας f1 το 1950 ο τακης ειχε ηδη μεταδωσει τις 10 προηγουμενες σεζον


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## karetsos

> o πουρναρακης ειναι ο τσακ νορρις της f1. Οταν εγινε ο πρωτος αγωνας f1 το 1950 ο τακης ειχε ηδη μεταδωσει τις 10 προηγουμενες σεζον


όταν θα αρχίσουν να πέφτουν οι μηνύσεις από τον τσακ νόρρις, τότε θα σου πω εγώ... και άντε να βρεις δικηγόρο να τα βάλει με τον τσακ...

----------


## senkradvii

> o πουρναρακης ειναι ο τσακ νορρις της f1. Οταν εγινε ο πρωτος αγωνας f1 το 1950 ο τακης ειχε ηδη μεταδωσει τις 10 προηγουμενες σεζον


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Respekt:

----------


## andm

Πάλι για μένα μιλάτε ρε;;;

--
Έχω ένα θεματάκι με rik,boy-lee,cine k' prisma.Τα υπόλοιπα μια χαρά...

----------


## user9

> Έχω ένα θεματάκι με rik,boy-lee,cine k' prisma.Τα υπόλοιπα μια χαρά...


Κι εγώ τα ίδια...

----------


## yuk

FYI, το EΡΤ HD έχει το Μπάρτσα - Ρεάλ πάλι.

----------


## Seitman

Κοίτα κάτι ώρες που τα βάζει...  :Evil:

----------


## yuk

> Κοίτα κάτι ώρες που τα βάζει...


Έχεις καμιά σχέση με τον επίτιμο; Σταμάτησε πάλι.  :Laughing:

----------


## Seitman

:ROFL:

----------


## senkradvii

> 


 :Bless:

----------


## cris4524

> 





> 


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

σήμερα eurovision??

----------


## Andreaslar

> σήμερα eurovision??


Ναι




> 10/5	22:00 – 00:30	1ος ΗΜΙΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ, Διαγωνισμός τραγουδιού Eurovision 2011
> 12/5	22:00 – 00:30	2ος ΗΜΙΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ, Διαγωνισμός τραγουδιού Eurovision 2011
> 14/5	22:00 – 01:30	ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ EUROVISION 2011
> 28/5	21:45 – 00:00	TEΛΙΚΟΣ UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE


Στις 22:00 ξεκινάει

----------


## beto11

σχετικά με την ένταση του ήχου:

 έχω συνδεδεμένο τον αποκωδικοποιητή της crystal audio με hdmi, αλλά πχ έχω την νετ (αναλογικά) με ένταση ήχου  στο 20 αν πάω να δω το ERTHD πρέπει να αυξήσω την ένταση ήχου στο 25 για να έχω την ίδια ένταση με την νετ

είναι φυσιολογικό;

----------


## flamelab

Εξαιρετική η εικόνα. Απλά.

----------


## nnn

> σχετικά με την ένταση του ήχου:
> 
>  έχω συνδεδεμένο τον αποκωδικοποιητή της crystal audio με hdmi, αλλά πχ έχω την νετ (αναλογικά) με ένταση ήχου  στο 20 αν πάω να δω το ERTHD πρέπει να αυξήσω την ένταση ήχου στο 25 για να έχω την ίδια ένταση με την νετ
> 
> είναι φυσιολογικό;


ναι, το HD είναι stereo.

----------


## senkradvii

You're killing me slowly day by day..

----------


## nnn

> Εξαιρετική η εικόνα. Απλά.


Και όχι μόνο, φαίνεται όλη η λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## Oionos

Πω πω Εικονα κρυσταλλο !!!!

----------


## flamelab

Τι χαναμε τόσα χρόνια ε ;

----------


## Oionos

> Πω πω Εικονα κρυσταλλο !!!!





> Τι χαναμε τόσα χρόνια ε ;


Χωρις  αυτο να σημαινει οτι  δεν προτιμαω αναπασα στιγμη  μια αξιολογη ασπρομαυρη ελληνικη(ή και ξενη) ταινια  ,απο  Eurovision σε HD.

........Auto merged post: Oionos πρόσθεσε 37 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το συμμαζεψανε λιγο το τραγουδι  ,απο εντελως χαλια  ακουγοτανε καπως ,ενω γεμισανε την πιστα ,περιμενα πολυ χειροτερα ....

----------


## thanoolhs

Βαριεμαι να ανοίξω το πς να το δω σε υψηλή ποιότητα:ρ

Μου φαίνεται η είναι σχετικά
 καλό το τραγουδάκι μας;;
Δεν με ενθουσίασε καμία αλλη χώρα....
Γενικά σαν ποιότητα τραγουδιών κάθε χρόνο παμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο!

----------


## NikosGR7

Εξαιρετική εικόνα και τέλειος ήχος!!! Συγχαρητήρια στην ΕΡΤ!!!

----------


## balander

Μπορεί να προβλέψει κανείς περίπου σε πόσα χρόνια ολοι οι μεγαλοι σταθμοι θα μεταδίδουν σε HD?

----------


## nnn

να σου καλύτερα τα νούμετα του Λοττο ?  :onetooth:

----------


## jimmakosx

Εξαιρετικά τα χρώματα, τέλειος ο ήχος!!! Μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ!!!! :One thumb up: 

Μάπα όμως το τραγούδι!!! Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου :Thumb down:

----------


## yuk

Πλάκα - πλάκα εξαιτίας του HD έκατσα χτες και χάζεψα τον ημιτελικό της Eurovision.  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί οι αλήτες απέκλεισαν τα κορίτσια της Πολωνίας??
Όλα τα είχαν!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
(.) (.)

----------


## flamelab

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί οι αλήτες απέκλεισαν τα κορίτσια της Πολωνίας??
> Όλα τα είχαν!!! 
> (.) (.)


Σε HD φαινόταν και πιο καθαρά... το ..ήθος των κοριτσιών  :Razz:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Σε HD φαινόταν και πιο καθαρά... το στήθος των κοριτσιών


Συμφωνώ.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## farcry

*τυχαιο? δε νομιζω...*





> *Κίονες ιωνικού ρυθμού για ένα καθαρά δωρικό τραγούδι...* 
> 
> 
> http://denise-variety.blogspot.com/2...g-post_11.html
> 
> 
> *αυτος ειναι δωρικος ψαλμος και τον διαβαζει με ιωνικο ρυθμο*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1proO4jZA0

----------


## PanagiotisP.

Μάλλον το Σάββατο θα έχουμε και *ήχο 5.1* από την *ΕΡΤ ΗD.*
http://www.ert.gr/images/diagonismoi/dolby_digital.pdf
*Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν το μάθατε αλλά το ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονίκης εκπέμπει σε 3D!!!*

----------


## 21706

> Μάλλον το Σάββατο θα έχουμε και *ήχο 5.1* από την *ΕΡΤ ΗD.*
> http://www.ert.gr/images/diagonismoi/dolby_digital.pdf


ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗΣ: Όχι μεγαλύτερος των έξι εβδομάδων από 
την υπογραφή της σύμβασης.

Πάμε δηλαδή για φθινόπωρο ή μάλλον χειμώνα.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Λογικά από την νέα σεζόν (Σεπτέμβρης) θα έχουμε περισσότερες HD προβολές (και αν είμαστε και τυχεροί, και παραγωγές) από την ΕΡΤ, σωστά? Έχει ακουστεί κάτι σχετικά επίσημο?

----------


## phantom77

Καλύτερη η εικόνα σήμερα ή ειναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## nnn

Δεν βλέπω αλλαγή, εκτός αν η παραγωγή έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και εμένα ίδια μου φαίνεται.

----------


## BlindG

Aκόμα και αλλαγή να υπάρχει, θα οφείλεται στη μετάδοση των γερμανών κατά πάσα πιθανότητα. 
Ούτε εγώ πάντως βλέπω κάτι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Aκόμα και αλλαγή να υπάρχει, θα οφείλεται στη μετάδοση των γερμανών κατά πάσα πιθανότητα. 
> Ούτε εγώ πάντως βλέπω κάτι.


Εσύ κανονικά τώρα θα έπρεπε να μας ψυχαγωγείς και να μην βλέπουμε eurovision!  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic


		Ολίγον άσχετο και περισσότερο προς αυτούς που είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη. 
Από χθες το βράδυ η 56UHF (τα plus) είναι off. Είναι γενικό το θέμα ή μόνο προς τα δυτικά?

----------


## phantom77

Σαν να βλέπω ανεβασμένο sharpness...τέλος παντων, λεπτομέρειες ειν' αυτα   :Smile:

----------


## frap

Off Topic





> Ολίγον άσχετο και περισσότερο προς αυτούς που είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη. 
> Από χθες το βράδυ η 56UHF (τα plus) είναι off. Είναι γενικό το θέμα ή μόνο προς τα δυτικά?


Δίκιο έχεις. Εγώ πιάνω από Χορτιάτη και είναι επίσης κλειστά...

----------


## spirosg13

Παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι σε περιπτωση που σημερα παιξουν το τελικο της  Eurovision σε 5.1 ηχο απο το ΕΡΤ HD εχω ενα ηχοσυστημα logitech z5500 5.1 πω μπορω να το συνδεσω με την tv μου για να εχω ηχο 5.1 δηλαδη πια συνδεση να χρησιμοποιησω?? η τηλεοραση μου ειναι αυτη: LG 32LF2500 ... :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## user9

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα παίξει σήμερα σε 5.1, πάντως για να κάνεις αυτή τη σύνδεση μόνο αν η τηλεόραση έχει έξοδο με οπτική ίνα την οποία θα συνδέσεις στο Logitech...

----------


## Theodore41

Δεν παιζουν με 5.1 ακομη.Σε λιγο ειπαν.Αρα,ασε ησυχη την τηλεοραση.Δώσε  της παραταση ζωης.
(Τωρα εδω που τα λεμε,οποιος εχει δει με προβολεα,απο 100 ιντσες και πανω,δε μπορει να δει τηλεοραση μετά,εκτος απο ειδησεις.Οσο καλυτερα και αν παιζει η τηλεοραση,λογω της μεγαλυτερης φωτεινοτητος που εχει,λογω μικρης εικονας.
Αν και καποιοι καινουριοι προβολεις,εχουν αρκετη φωτεινοτητα,και λαμπουν).

----------


## user9

> (Τωρα εδω που τα λεμε,οποιος εχει δει με προβολεα,απο 100 ιντσες και πανω,δε μπορει να δει τηλεοραση μετά,εκτος απο ειδησεις.Οσο καλυτερα και αν παιζει η τηλεοραση,λογω της μεγαλυτερης φωτεινοτητος που εχει,λογω μικρης εικονας.
> Αν και καποιοι καινουριοι προβολεις,εχουν αρκετη φωτεινοτητα,και λαμπουν).


+1, και με αυτά που λένε, ούτε καν ειδήσεις  :Wink:

----------


## 21706

> Παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι σε περιπτωση που σημερα παιξουν το τελικο της  Eurovision σε 5.1 ηχο απο το ΕΡΤ HD εχω ενα ηχοσυστημα logitech z5500 5.1 πω μπορω να το συνδεσω με την tv μου για να εχω ηχο 5.1 δηλαδη πια συνδεση να χρησιμοποιησω?? η τηλεοραση μου ειναι αυτη: LG 32LF2500 ...


Υπομονή μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου, αν δεν ακυρωθεί και ο επαναληπτικός
διαγωνισμός για την προμήθεια Encoders Dolby Digital και Decoders Dolby E. 
Αλλιώς πάμε για το 2012.

----------


## FuJi1996

> επιτέλους ert hd η ελληνική τηλεόραση σε hd  ελπίζω μόνο να πιάνουν και οι τηλεοράσεις μας σε υψηλή ευκρίνια γιατί με μπερδέψατε λίγο.... αγόρασα τηλεόραση full hd για να βλέπω σε υψηλή ευκρίνια και ενώ βλέπω κανονικά hd ταινίες με αγχώσατε που είπατε ότι μπορεί και να μην δίχνει κάποια τηλεόραση hd τα καινούργια hd κανάλια αν μπορεί ας διευκρινίσει κάποιος τι ακριβώς γίνεται....


Το θέμα δεν είναι να έχεις full hd τηλεόραση (δηλαδή 1920χ1080 ανάλυση οθόνης). Το θέμα είναι να έχεις hd αποκωδικοποιητή (εννοείται  mpeg4) κάτι που δεν αναγράφεται συνήθως πάνω στην τηλεόραση όταν την αγοράζεις.
Όσον αφορά το full hd που αναφέρες είναι μόνο ένα διαφημιστικό τρικ και τίποτα άλλο. Οι ποιότητες εικόνας είναι LD, SD, HD.

----------


## frap

> [..]
> (Τωρα εδω που τα λεμε,οποιος εχει δει με προβολεα,απο 100 ιντσες και πανω,δε μπορει να δει τηλεοραση μετά,εκτος απο ειδησεις.Οσο καλυτερα και αν παιζει η τηλεοραση,λογω της μεγαλυτερης φωτεινοτητος που εχει,λογω μικρης εικονας.
> Αν και καποιοι καινουριοι προβολεις,εχουν αρκετη φωτεινοτητα,και λαμπουν).


Μια χαρά φωτεινότητα έχουν οι προβολείς σε 5-7m απόσταση αλλά άμα τον ρίχνεις πάνω σε τοίχο σκέτο τι να σου κάνει... Σε οθόνη με σωστό gain για το εύρος θέασης που επιθυμείς θα σου βγάζει μάτι ακόμη και το 50% brightness.

----------


## Siba

Πωπω παλι χαλια η εικονα στην Eurovision.
Ακομα και οι ιδιοι το γουσταρουν, το εχει πει 10 φορες η τυπα οτι παιζει σε HD.

Προσεξε κανεις τα ενισχυμενα μακιγιαζ?  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

> Προσεξε κανεις τα ενισχυμενα μακιγιαζ?


λογικό αφού φαίνονται τα πάντα σε HD  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Πωπω παλι χαλια η εικονα στην Eurovision.
> Ακομα και οι ιδιοι το γουσταρουν, το εχει πει 10 φορες η τυπα οτι παιζει σε HD.
> 
> Προσεξε κανεις τα ενισχυμενα μακιγιαζ?


Εδώ προσέξαμε το χνούδι (απο τρύχες ) της Άνκε, το μακιγιαζ δεν θα βλέπαμε, σε παρακαλω... :onetooth:

----------


## nnn

ωωω I love HD

----------


## flamelab

Go go ERT !!

----------


## Zus

Να πως αποκτά ένα ανούσιο τηλεοπτικό show ξαφνικά ενδιαφέρον  :Laughing:

----------


## MANTHES

Xθες ειδα για κανα λεπτο απο περιεργεια αλλα ειναι ιδεα μου ή σε σχεση με τους αγωνες του τσ. λιγκ ειχε ακομα καλυτερη ποιοτητα;

----------


## user9

> Xθες ειδα για κανα λεπτο απο περιεργεια αλλα ειναι ιδεα μου ή σε σχεση με τους αγωνες του τσ. λιγκ ειχε ακομα καλυτερη ποιοτητα;


Είχε λιγότερη κίνηση η κάμερα  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

> Να πως αποκτά ένα ανούσιο τηλεοπτικό show ξαφνικά ενδιαφέρον


Πράγματι. Εγώ είδα και τον ένα ημιτελικό.  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Για τον αποσυγχρονισμό στον ήχο γιατί κανείς δεν σχολιάζει?
Όλο τον τελικό έτσι τον είδα.

----------


## yuk

> Για τον αποσυγχρονισμό στον ήχο γιατί κανείς δεν σχολιάζει?
> Όλο τον τελικό έτσι τον είδα.


Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι.  :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

Δεν παρατήρησα πρόβλημα ουτε κι εγω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Για τον αποσυγχρονισμό στον ήχο γιατί κανείς δεν σχολιάζει?
> Όλο τον τελικό έτσι τον είδα.


Μάλλον εσύ το είχες το πρόβλημα...

----------


## nnn

Κανένα πρόβλημα σε 2 HD δέκτες.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Κανένα πρόβλημα σε 2 HD δέκτες.


Τόσο πολύ σου άρεσε που το έβλεπες σε 2 τηλεοράσεις ταυτόχρονα?  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

ναι  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## fiorellitsa

για 3D?βαζεις ενα μπλε τζαμι στη μια και ενα κοκκινο στην αλλη :P

----------


## oxyd

> Για τον αποσυγχρονισμό στον ήχο γιατί κανείς δεν σχολιάζει?
> Όλο τον τελικό έτσι τον είδα.


Όταν έχεις θέμα αποσυγχρονισμού, ένα απλό κλείσιμο-άνοιγμα του αποκωδικοποιητή λύνει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Όταν έχεις θέμα αποσυγχρονισμού, ένα απλό κλείσιμο-άνοιγμα του αποκωδικοποιητή λύνει το πρόβλημα.


Οκ θα το δοκιμάσω την επόμενη φορά.  :Smile:

----------


## cris4524

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι θα δείχνει το ερτ hd το καλοκαίρι;

----------


## balander

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι θα δείχνει το ερτ hd το καλοκαίρι;


Τίποτα

----------


## Xouzouris

HD παραλιες...  :Razz:

----------


## gcf

> Για τον αποσυγχρονισμό στον ήχο γιατί κανείς δεν σχολιάζει?
> Όλο τον τελικό έτσι τον είδα.


Τι δέκτη έχεις; Μου το έκανε ένας turbo-x, με on-off φτιάχνει.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τι δέκτη έχεις; Μου το έκανε ένας turbo-x, με on-off φτιάχνει.


Τον Crystal HD έχω

----------


## flamelab

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι θα δείχνει το ερτ hd το καλοκαίρι;


Τα special olympics ( ; )

----------


## yuk

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι θα δείχνει το ερτ hd το καλοκαίρι;


Τη Digea να κλαίει για την αδικία.  :Razz:

----------


## cris4524

> Τα special olympics ( ; )


A! Όχι ότι μ' ενδιαφέρει.... απλά έτσι ρωτάω...



> Τη Digea να κλαίει για την αδικία.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και τώρα τι???

----------


## Seitman

Από πλευράς μεταδόσεων εννοείς?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Ναι, υπάρχει κάτι στο πρόγραμμα για τις επόμενες μέρες?

----------


## Seitman

28/5 	21:45 – 00:00 	TEΛΙΚΟΣ UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
3/6 	14:00 	Α' και Β' Ημιτελικοί ανδρών τουρνουά τένις Roland Garros
4/6 	16:00 	Τελικός γυναικών τουρνουά τένις Roland Garros
5/6 	16:00 	Τελικός ανδρών τουρνουά τένις Roland Garros

Πηγή: www.ert.gr

----------


## yuk

Nα δεις πόσος κόσμος θα κάτσει να δει τένις τώρα που θα είναι HD...  :Biggrin:

----------


## nfotis

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα email να καταθέσω προτάσεις για προβολές περιεχομένου σε HD;

Η σελίδα επικοινωνίας δεν δίνει κάποιο email, και με το τηλέφωνο δεν τα πάω καλά για τέτοια θέματα.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## senkradvii

> Nα δεις πόσος κόσμος θα κάτσει να δει τένις τώρα που θα είναι HD...


Δεν είναι κακό.. Άλλωστε το ΗD είναι απόλαυση. Αν είχα HD εγώ μέχρι και λακρός θα χάζευα..  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Siba

> Δεν είναι κακό.. Άλλωστε το ΗD είναι απόλαυση. Αν είχα HD εγώ μέχρι και λακρός θα χάζευα..


Οχι ρε φιλε τι λινκ ανεβασες, την παλευει ο κοσμος? :Thumb down:  Epic fail

----------


## venumis

> Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα email να καταθέσω προτάσεις για προβολές περιεχομένου σε HD;
> 
> Η σελίδα επικοινωνίας δεν δίνει κάποιο email, και με το τηλέφωνο δεν τα πάω καλά για τέτοια θέματα.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Καλυτερα να μην το κάνεις, είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρη η θέση της ΕΡΤ για το κανάλι ΕΡΤ-HD, είναι ακόμα σε πιλοτικό στάδιο, δεν κάνει ή δειχνει δικές της παραγωγές, αναμεταδήδει ξένες παραγωγές που έχει και τα δικαιώματα για τις συγκεκριμένες προβολές, οτι έρχεται σε HD θα το δείχνει και σε HD.. 

Είναι λίγο κουραστικό να λέμε και να ξαναλέμε τα ιδια πράγματα συνέχεια..

Φιλικά  :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

http://minotavrs.blogspot.com/2011/05/hd_22.html

----------


## Seitman

> Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα email να καταθέσω προτάσεις για προβολές περιεχομένου σε HD;
> 
> Η σελίδα επικοινωνίας δεν δίνει κάποιο email, και με το τηλέφωνο δεν τα πάω καλά για τέτοια θέματα.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να στείλεις στο keep@ert.gr
Πρέπει να "δουλεύει" και ας μη φαίνεται στη σελίδα επικοινωνίας.

----------


## senkradvii

> http://minotavrs.blogspot.com/2011/05/hd_22.html


Πολύ καλά!  :Respekt:

----------


## Seitman

Εσύ γιατί χαίρεσαι? Αφού δεν τα "πιάνεις"  :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

> Εσύ γιατί χαίρεσαι? Αφού δεν τα "πιάνεις" 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Πρόσεχε γιατί είπαμε από σήμερα δηλώνω αγανακτισμένος!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nfotis

@venumis:

Μα εννοώ ήδη υπάρχον HD περιεχόμενο, όχι νέα παραγωγή.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> http://minotavrs.blogspot.com/2011/05/hd_22.html


Τι να τον κάνω τον Εξάντα κλπ σε HD?
Δεν λέω, σοβαρή εκπομπή αλλά εμένα θα με ενδιέφεραν (και πιστέυω και τον περισσότερο κόσμο) ντοκυμαντέρ ή ταινίες.Αν είναι να γυρίσει δικές της εκπομπές καλύτερα να το αφήσουν και να παίρνουν έτοιμο υλικό απέξω.

----------


## ardi21

> Τι να τον κάνω τον Εξάντα κλπ σε HD?
> Δεν λέω, σοβαρή εκπομπή αλλά εμένα θα με ενδιέφεραν (και πιστέυω και τον περισσότερο κόσμο) ντοκυμαντέρ ή ταινίες.Αν είναι να γυρίσει δικές της εκπομπές καλύτερα να το αφήσουν και να παίρνουν έτοιμο υλικό απέξω.


Το ζουμι της ειδησης δεν ειναι ο εξαντας αυτος καθεαυτος αλλα οτι γινετε η αρχη.

----------


## odd

> Το ζουμι της ειδησης δεν ειναι ο εξαντας αυτος καθεαυτος αλλα οτι γινετε η αρχη.


Γιατί; Ο Εξάντας δεν είναι ντοκιμαντέρ;

----------


## 21706

> Γιατί; Ο Εξάντας δεν είναι ντοκιμαντέρ;


Η απάντησή σου θα έπρεπε να απευθύνεται στον RASTAVIPER, όχι στον ardi21.

----------


## Theodore41

> Γιατί; Ο Εξάντας δεν είναι ντοκιμαντέρ;


Με προλαβες,πανω που ημουν ετοιμος να το γραψω εγω.
Εκτος και αν εννοουσε ο φιλος,οτι ντοκιμαντερ,=ξενο ντοκιμαντερ.

----------


## darax

Απόψε πάντως Έχει την ματσάρα !! Ο τελικός των τελικών ,όπως λένε οι ειδικοί .Ξέρετε εάν Έχει hd και το pre game ή μόνο το ματς ?!

----------


## balander

Μόνο το match

----------


## thodoris31

ο τελικός θα μεταδοθεί στο ερτ HD ???

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι έχει ανακοινωθεί.

----------


## senkradvii

Nα τον απολαύσετε ρε παίδες..  :Crying:

----------


## tsiouficto

> Τι να τον κάνω τον Εξάντα κλπ σε HD?
> Δεν λέω, σοβαρή εκπομπή αλλά εμένα θα με ενδιέφεραν (και πιστέυω και τον περισσότερο κόσμο) ντοκυμαντέρ ή ταινίες.Αν είναι να γυρίσει δικές της εκπομπές καλύτερα να το αφήσουν και να παίρνουν έτοιμο υλικό απέξω.


Δεν είναι λογική αυτή. Καταρχήν αν η ΕΡΤ περάσει σε ολοκληρωμένο HD πρόγραμμα, δεν θα μπορέσει να αρκεστεί σε ξένες παραγωγές. Θα πρέπει να έχει και δικές της, έστω και αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα δούμε και την Μπήλιω σε HD. Επιπλέον, όταν μιλάμε για μία τεχνολογική εξέλιξη, δεν χωράνε προσωπικές προτιμήσεις. Είναι σαν να λέω ότι το HD της EPT είναι άχρηστο εφόσον δεν βλέπω αθλητικά, ή ότι δεν θέλω VDSL στην περιοχή μου εφόσον το internet το έχω μόνο για να μπαίνω σε σελίδες, και τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## odd

> Η απάντησή σου θα έπρεπε να απευθύνεται στον RASTAVIPER, όχι στον ardi21.


Έχεις δίκιο. Εκ παραδρομής...

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν είναι λογική αυτή. Καταρχήν αν η ΕΡΤ περάσει σε ολοκληρωμένο HD πρόγραμμα, δεν θα μπορέσει να αρκεστεί σε ξένες παραγωγές. Θα πρέπει να έχει και δικές της, έστω και αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα δούμε και την Μπήλιω σε HD. Επιπλέον, όταν μιλάμε για μία τεχνολογική εξέλιξη, δεν χωράνε προσωπικές προτιμήσεις. Είναι σαν να λέω ότι το HD της EPT είναι άχρηστο εφόσον δεν βλέπω αθλητικά, ή ότι δεν θέλω VDSL στην περιοχή μου εφόσον το internet το έχω μόνο για να μπαίνω σε σελίδες, και τίποτε άλλο.


Σωστότατος. Έλεος πια με την μιζέρια για όλα. Εδώ λέμε ότι πάμε λιγάκι μπροστά και πάλι όμως να βρούμε κάτι για να γκρινιάξουμε και να παραπονεθούμε..

----------


## nfotis

> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να στείλεις στο keep@ert.gr
> Πρέπει να "δουλεύει" και ας μη φαίνεται στη σελίδα επικοινωνίας.


Thanx, τους έστειλα τις προτάσεις μου και απάντησαν ευγενέστατα την επόμενη μέρα.

Ελπίζω ότι τα ντοκυμανταίρ που τους πρότεινα θα τα δείτε στις οθόνες σας.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## yuk

:One thumb up:  Για να δούμε!

----------


## tsiouficto

> Thanx, τους έστειλα τις προτάσεις μου και απάντησαν ευγενέστατα την επόμενη μέρα.
> 
> Ελπίζω ότι τα ντοκυμανταίρ που τους πρότεινα θα τα δείτε στις οθόνες σας.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Στο mail απλά πρότεινες προγράμματα? Ρωτάω μπας και σου ανέφεραν τίποτα σχετικά με τον αν έχουν κάποια πρόθεση να κάνουν προβολές και κατά την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού ή αν το ραντεβού ανανεώνεται για Σεπτέμβρη, με προβολή πάλι μόνο αθλητικών προγραμμάτων.

----------


## nnn

:Respekt: 
λες και είμαστε μέσα στο γήπεδο

----------


## yuk

Καλή εικόνα και καλός αγώνας!  :Cool:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eγώ το βλέπω κανονικά σήμερα...  :Sorry:

----------


## karetsos

Πολύ καλή ποιότητα και ας μην βλέπω μπάλα... είναι σα να βλέπεις αγώνα σε bluray...  :One thumb up:

----------


## darax

Απίστευτη εικόνα ,Απίστευτο ματς !!

----------


## jim68

Καταπληκτική εικόνα,όσο για το ματς άλλο ποδοσφερικό επίπεδο

----------


## yuk

Υπήρχε ένα ψιλοπρόβλημα με τον ήχο, χτες με το ματς; Μου φάνηκε λόγο χαμηλός και ψιλομπουκωμένος.

----------


## jimmakosx

Μια χαρά ήταν ο ήχος! Απλά ο εκφωνητής ήταν μακριά από το μικρόφωνο!  :Razz:

----------


## user9

Off Topic


		Προσπαθούσε να καταλάβει τι λέγαν στο αυτί του Rooney  :Whistle:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Προσπαθούσε να καταλάβει τι λέγαν στο αυτί του Rooney


Δεν προσπαθούσε, το κατάφερε.  :Cool:

----------


## Άρης13

Η εικόνα του καναλιού είναι αρκετά μέτρια. Αλλά για πρώτες μεταδόσεις είναι μια χαρά. Το bitrate κυμαίνεται γύρω στα 10mbit.

----------


## nfotis

> Στο mail απλά πρότεινες προγράμματα? Ρωτάω μπας και σου ανέφεραν τίποτα σχετικά με τον αν έχουν κάποια πρόθεση να κάνουν προβολές και κατά την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού ή αν το ραντεβού ανανεώνεται για Σεπτέμβρη, με προβολή πάλι μόνο αθλητικών προγραμμάτων.


Ρώτα τους εσύ, εγώ προτάσεις ήθελα να κάνω κι όχι να τους τα ζαλίσω με ερωτήσεις 'τι θα κάνετε, τι θα δείξετε κτλ'.

Από τη στιγμή που δεν τους ρώτησα, γιατί να με ενημερώσουν για το τι σκέφτονται να κάνουνε στην επόμενη σαιζόν;
(άλλωστε είναι σε δοκιμαστική περίοδο, οπότε όλα είναι ανοιχτά).

Ν.Φ.

----------


## yuk

> Η εικόνα του καναλιού είναι αρκετά μέτρια. Αλλά για πρώτες μεταδόσεις είναι μια χαρά. Το bitrate κυμαίνεται γύρω στα 10mbit.


H ποιότητα θα μπορούσε να ήταν αρκετά καλύτερη, σε σχέση όμως τα περισσότερα HD κανάλια του εξωτερικού παραμένει άριστη.  :Wink:

----------


## giantpow

παντως απο ολες τις μεταδοσεις καλυτερη ειταν εκκεινη της eurovision

----------


## button

Λετε να δουμε και WRC

----------


## yuk

> παντως απο ολες τις μεταδοσεις καλυτερη ειταν εκκεινη της eurovision


Eκείνη ήταν σε στούντιο (κλειστό γήπεδο, έστω), τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν στις εξωτερικές λήψεις και με φυσικό φως όπως σε έναν αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου.

----------


## Siba

> Λετε να δουμε και WRC


Mη λες τετοια, δεν θα ξεκολλαω :Whistle:

----------


## leros2004

Το χθεσινό είχε φυσική κίνηση ? Το παρακολούθησα σε σπίτι φίλου και είχα θέμα, έκανε σπασίματα ηστη γρήγορη κίνηση... Απο ότι μου είπε ο φίλος μου και στο final 4 είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα

----------


## Dimos35

> Το χθεσινό είχε φυσική κίνηση ? Το παρακολούθησα σε σπίτι φίλου και είχα θέμα, έκανε σπασίματα ηστη γρήγορη κίνηση... Απο ότι μου είπε ο φίλος μου και στο final 4 είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα


Όχι φίλε μου σε εμένα δεν υπήρξαν τέτοια φαινόμενα. Φυσικότατη κίνηση, καθόλου σπασίματα. 
Σε 2-3 περιπτώσεις μόνο για μισό δευτερόλεπτο η εικόνα πήγε να γίνει 4:3 αλλά επανήλθε αμέσως. Δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## user9

> Eκείνη ήταν σε στούντιο (κλειστό γήπεδο, έστω), τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν στις εξωτερικές λήψεις και με φυσικό φως όπως σε έναν αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου.


+πολύ πιο αργές κινήσεις  :Wink: 
(και φυσικά χωρίς εκατοντάδες πάσες...  :Whistle:  )

----------


## button

> Mη λες τετοια, δεν θα ξεκολλαω


Εγω τι να πω που δεν μπωρο να δω Rally Dakar  :Wall:

----------


## yuk

> Εγω τι να πω που δεν μπωρο να δω Rally Dakar


Για να μη μείνεις 24 ώρες στη τηλεόραση το κάνουνε!  :What..?:

----------


## atoncon

καμιά εξέλιξη με τις "αντιρρήσεις" των "Digea" έχουμε?....καθότι δεν βλέπω να ίδρωσε και πολύ το αυτί της ΕΡΤ

----------


## Seitman

Έχουμε... Ήπιαν ξυδάκι και τους πέρασε  :Laughing: 

Και γιατί θα πρέπει να ιδρώσει το αυτί της?

----------


## atoncon

Όχι βεβαια...αλλά με αυτή την ΕΕΤΤ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## Seitman

Κοίτα, δεν τους παίρνει τους "ιδιωτικούς", είναι που είναι παράνομοι (λειτουργούν με προσωρινή άδεια), βάλε και κάτι παραβάσεις περί του χρόνου διαφημίσεων κτλ.

Απλά έβγαλαν λίγο χολή και ξαναμπήκαν στο καβούκι τους, γιατί θα έπεφταν πολλές "καμπάνες" αν συνέχιζε  :Wink:  Θα γίνονταν "ανώνυμες" καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ και δε θα μπορούσε να τις αγνοήσει.

----------


## Theodore41

Τι εννοεις εξελιξη;Για να κανουν κατι δε νομιζω οτι μπορουν, γιατι θα τους παρει ο κοσμος με τις πετρες.
Οποιος δεν θελει να υπαρχει στο παιχνιδι,ας κατεβασει τα ρολά και ας φυγει.Δεν τον βαλαμε με το ζορι εκει,και δεν μας εξηγησε πως συνεχιζει να υπαρχει αφου καθε χρονο παρουσιαζει ζημίες.
Ετσι κι αλλοιως,στο τελος,αυτο θα γινει.Εδω κλεινουν τεως κερδοφορες επιχειρησεις,και δεν θα κλεισουν τα ερειπια της κρατικοδιαιτης επιχειρηματικοτητος;
Οσο λιγοτεροι,τοσο καλυτερα.Δε νομιζω οτι θα κλαψετε,αν παψει να βγαινει στο γυαλι,ο μεγας δημοσιολογος και ενημερωτης Γεωργιος Αυτιας,ή ο πνευματικος του πατηρ,Γεωργιος Παπαδακης...
Δεν θα κανουμε για τους ιδιωτες,αυτα που καναμε τοσα χρονια για το Δημοσιο.Να δινουμε λεφτα δηλαδη εμεις.

----------


## atoncon

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι και η ένσταση του ΣΚΑΙ... ο πρώτος που ξεκίνησε να μεταδίδει HD.
Βέβαια ήταν μέσω streaming...αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα να ξεκινήσει και ψηφιακή εκπομπή , εκτός Digea φυσικά...
Τέλος πάντων...ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μπορούμε να απολαμβάνουμε σύντομα HD περιεχόμενο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πληρώνουμε για αυτό και χωρίς "πιλοτικές" εκπομπές...

----------


## MANTHES

Τα ιδιωτικα δεν νομιζω να γκρινιαζουν επειδη θελουν να σταματησει η μεταδοση της ερτ hd αλλα γιατι θελουν να ξεκινησουν την δικη τους μεταδοση με τους δικους τους ορους

----------


## Siba

> Τα ιδιωτικα δεν νομιζω να γκρινιαζουν επειδη θελουν να σταματησει η μεταδοση της ερτ hd αλλα γιατι θελουν να ξεκινησουν την δικη τους μεταδοση με τους δικους τους ορους


Και για να αρμεξουν φυσικα.
Μα ειναι δυνατον να βλεπουν οι απογονοι των Ελ τσαμπα HD, δεν νομιζω Τακη πληρωνε!

----------


## MANTHES

Στην μονη περιπτωση που θα δεχομουν να πληρωσω θα ηταν για τα ημιτελικα του τσ. λιγκ και για την φορμουλα 1 κυριως  που με τις διαφημισεις καταστρεφεται και ειναι απο τις περιπτωσεις που λες καλυτερα να πληρωνω για να ευχαριστιεμαι παρα αυτο το αισχος που γινεται αυτη την στιγμη. 
Για οτιδηποτε αλλο ας κοψουν τον λαιμο τους

----------


## 21706

> Στην μονη περιπτωση που θα δεχομουν να πληρωσω θα ηταν για τα ημιτελικα του τσ. λιγκ και για την φορμουλα 1 κυριως  που με τις διαφημισεις καταστρεφεται και ειναι απο τις περιπτωσεις που λες καλυτερα να πληρωνω για να ευχαριστιεμαι παρα αυτο το αισχος που γινεται αυτη την στιγμη. 
> Για οτιδηποτε αλλο ας κοψουν τον λαιμο τους


Όχι, και να κόψουν το λαιμό τους για οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Εγώ θα έλεγα να κόψουν το λαιμό τους για το τσ. λιγκ
και το φ1 που μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορα!

----------


## geonet

Καθότι η NOVA ξεκίνησε το HD ως έξτρα υπηρεσία με έξτρα πληρωμή, η DIGEA είχε και έχει καταστρώσει σχέδιο εκμετάλλευσης του επίγειου HD. Το πακετάκι θα πάει κάπως έτσι... θέλεις ψηφιακά πάρε mpeg4 και δες. Αν θέλεις όμως ψηφιακά με HD πλήρωσε μια μικρή συνδρομή πάρε και ένα mpeg4 HD δέκτη και είμαστε ΟΚ. Με την δωρεάν διάθεση του HD η ΕΡΤ τους χάλασε το παιχνίδι καθώς θα είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολο να το λανσάρουν πλέον στον κόσμο αλλά και να πουλήσουν νέους δέκτες!

----------


## MANTHES

> Όχι, και να κόψουν το λαιμό τους για οτιδήποτε άλλο.
> Εγώ θα έλεγα να κόψουν το λαιμό τους για το τσ. λιγκ
> και το φ1 που μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορα!


Γιατι υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο που θα μπορουσαν να δειξουν τα ιδιωτικα καναλια και οχι μονο πλην των αθλητικων προγραμματων με συνδρομη και θα πληρωνε ο κοσμος; Εκτος και αν πιστευεις οτι θα δειχνουν το 50-50 ή τον πρετεντερη και τον αναστασιαδη συνδρομητικα

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Καθότι η NOVA ξεκίνησε το HD ως έξτρα υπηρεσία με έξτρα πληρωμή, η DIGEA είχε και έχει καταστρώσει σχέδιο εκμετάλλευσης του επίγειου HD. Το πακετάκι θα πάει κάπως έτσι... θέλεις ψηφιακά πάρε mpeg4 και δες. Αν θέλεις όμως ψηφιακά με HD πλήρωσε μια μικρή συνδρομή πάρε και ένα mpeg4 HD δέκτη και είμαστε ΟΚ. Με την δωρεάν διάθεση του HD η ΕΡΤ τους χάλασε το παιχνίδι καθώς θα είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολο να το λανσάρουν πλέον στον κόσμο αλλά και να πουλήσουν νέους δέκτες!


Βασικά δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό. Απλώς τώρα, αντί να ανταγωνιστούν την ΕΡΤ (εύκολο θύμα κατά τη γνώμη τους), θα πρέπει να ανταγωνιστούν την Nova, η οποία όμως έχει πολύ περισσότερο περιεχόμενο, παραγωγές, εμπειρία και χρήμα σε SD και HD πρόγραμμα. Δεν τους χάλασε...

----------


## treli@ris

Ξεκινησε το RG στην ΕΡΤ HD

Και μια εικονα του...
*Spoiler:*









 :One thumb up:

----------


## Seitman

:Rant:   :Censored:   :Very angry: 

Είμαι στη δουλειά  :Crying:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Ξεκινησε το RG στην ΕΡΤ HD
> 
> Και μια εικονα του...
> *Spoiler:*


Αυτό βλέπω! Τέλειο!!!!
 :Thumbs up:

----------


## senkradvii

> Είμαι στη δουλειά


Nαι όλα όταν θα πας σπίτι...  :Crying:

----------


## Seitman

Θα έχει τελειώσει  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## manuel

> Καθότι η NOVA ξεκίνησε το HD ως έξτρα υπηρεσία με έξτρα πληρωμή, η DIGEA είχε και έχει καταστρώσει σχέδιο εκμετάλλευσης του επίγειου HD. Το πακετάκι θα πάει κάπως έτσι... θέλεις ψηφιακά πάρε mpeg4 και δες. Αν θέλεις όμως ψηφιακά με HD πλήρωσε μια μικρή συνδρομή πάρε και ένα mpeg4 HD δέκτη και είμαστε ΟΚ. Με την δωρεάν διάθεση του HD η ΕΡΤ τους χάλασε το παιχνίδι καθώς θα είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολο να το λανσάρουν πλέον στον κόσμο αλλά και να πουλήσουν νέους δέκτες!


 για να δεις το ERT HD πάλι mpeg4 HD δέκτη χρειάζεσαι.... οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες

----------


## rexdimos

manuel ενοει οτι για να δεις ERT HD δεν πληρώνεις εξτρα συνδρομη οπως θα θελαν αλλα δεν προλαβαν μαλλον να κανουν στην digea  επισης δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να έχεις  mpeg4 HD δέκτη αλλα μια full HD τηλεοραση με ενσωματωμενο δεκτη δηλαδη σχεδον ολα τα μοντελλα απο τελος 2009 και μετα

----------


## jimmakosx

Δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι την ΕΡΤ τη πληρώνουμε όλοι μας μέσω του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ! Επομένως είτε το θέλουμε είτε δεν το θέλουμε πρόκειται για συνδρομητική τηλεόραση από τα γενοφάσκια της!!! :Wink:

----------


## prodromosfan

τι εικονάρα, μεχρι και το μουστακι της ιταλιδας φαινεται  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι την ΕΡΤ τη πληρώνουμε όλοι μας μέσω του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ! Επομένως είτε το θέλουμε είτε δεν το θέλουμε πρόκειται για συνδρομητική τηλεόραση από τα γενοφάσκια της!!!


Σε αυτό έχεις ένα μεγάλο δίκαιο, βέβαια αν ήταν όπως πχ το Αγγλικό bbc (χωρίς διαφημίσεις κλπ)  θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## yuk

> Δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι την ΕΡΤ τη πληρώνουμε όλοι μας μέσω του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ! Επομένως είτε το θέλουμε είτε δεν το θέλουμε πρόκειται για συνδρομητική τηλεόραση από τα γενοφάσκια της!!!


Καμία σχέση. Ακόμα και αν δεν πληρώνεις ΔΕΗ, αλλά έχεις ρεύμα με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο, μπορείς να δεις ΕΡΤ. Καλή τύχη να το κάνεις αυτό με τη Nova.

----------


## sdikr

> Καμία σχέση. Ακόμα και αν δεν πληρώνεις ΔΕΗ, αλλά έχεις ρεύμα με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο, μπορείς να δεις ΕΡΤ. Καλή τύχη να το κάνεις αυτό με τη Nova.



Δεν μπορείς να μην έχεις ΔΕΗ, εκτός αν είσαι στα κατσάβραχα ή σε κάποια σπηλιά (όποτε δεν θα έχει και ΕΡΤ)

Ακόμα και να το καταφέρεις με κάποιον τρόπο, πάλι θα το έχεις πληρώσει μέσω πχ του κέρδους που θα έχει αυτός που αγόρασες τα φωτοβολταικα πχ

----------


## jimmakosx

> τι εικονάρα, μεχρι και το μουστακι της ιταλιδας φαινεται


Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκα όταν έβλεπα τον αγώνα! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: jimmakosx πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καμία σχέση. Ακόμα και αν δεν πληρώνεις ΔΕΗ, αλλά έχεις ρεύμα με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο, μπορείς να δεις ΕΡΤ. Καλή τύχη να το κάνεις αυτό με τη Nova.


Μα δεν την ενδιαφέρει αυτό την ΕΡΤ! Αφού τόσο χρόνια απομιζούσε τα λεφτά του Έλληνα πολίτη χωρίς να παρέχει κάτι αξιοθαύμαστο, να έρθει τώρα να σου πει τί?! Ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω ελεύθερο το HD για λόγους ανταγωνισμού και ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε και άλλα λεφτά για να το δούμε! Θα έπεφτε πολύ γιαούρτι! Τις έχουν πάρει προ πολού τις συνδρομές τους! Εγώ πάντως δεν ξέρω κάποιο άλλο "νόμιμο τρόπο" να έχω ρεύμα!

........Auto merged post: jimmakosx πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σε αυτό έχεις ένα μεγάλο δίκαιο, βέβαια αν ήταν όπως πχ το Αγγλικό bbc (χωρίς διαφημίσεις κλπ)  θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.


Αυτό με τις διαφημίσεις θα ήταν ευχής έργο άμα πραγματοποιόταν!

----------


## user9

> Καμία σχέση. Ακόμα και αν δεν πληρώνεις ΔΕΗ, αλλά έχεις ρεύμα με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο, μπορείς να δεις ΕΡΤ. Καλή τύχη να το κάνεις αυτό με τη Nova.


Για του λόγου το αληθές... και να έχεις εναλλακτικό πάροχο ρεύματος, σου έρχεται μηδενικό ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ, αλλά κανονικά δημοτικά τέλη, ΕΡΤ (και πρόσφατα φυσικό αέριο, απ'ότι είδα  :Wink:  ) στον ίδιο λογαριασμό.

----------


## sdikr

> Για του λόγου το αληθές... και να έχεις εναλλακτικό πάροχο ρεύματος, σου έρχεται μηδενικό ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ, αλλά κανονικά δημοτικά τέλη, ΕΡΤ (και πρόσφατα φυσικό αέριο, απ'ότι είδα  ) στον ίδιο λογαριασμό.


Στην Αγγλία το λένε tv license,  άσχετα αν εσύ λοιπόν έχεις πχ sky,  αν έχεις τηλεόραση πληρώνεις το tv license (απλά εκεί δεν έρχεται μαζί με το ρευμά)

----------


## yuk

> Για του λόγου το αληθές... και να έχεις εναλλακτικό πάροχο ρεύματος, σου έρχεται μηδενικό ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ, αλλά κανονικά δημοτικά τέλη, ΕΡΤ (και πρόσφατα φυσικό αέριο, απ'ότι είδα  ) στον ίδιο λογαριασμό.


Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σ' αυτή περίπτωση, αλλά δες το αλλιώς: αν έχεις μια γεννήτρια, μια tv και μια κεραία, βλέπεις ΕΡΤ. Οπότε δεν είναι συνδρομητική.




> Μα δεν την ενδιαφέρει αυτό την ΕΡΤ! Αφού τόσο χρόνια απομιζούσε τα λεφτά του Έλληνα πολίτη χωρίς να παρέχει κάτι αξιοθαύμαστο, να έρθει τώρα να σου πει τί?! Ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω ελεύθερο το HD για λόγους ανταγωνισμού και ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε και άλλα λεφτά για να το δούμε! Θα έπεφτε πολύ γιαούρτι! Τις έχουν πάρει προ πολού τις συνδρομές τους! Εγώ πάντως δεν ξέρω κάποιο άλλο "νόμιμο τρόπο" να έχω ρεύμα!


Και τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι η ΕΕΤΤ (ή δεν ξέρω ποιος άλλος) δε θα της επιβάλλει να κάνει συνδρομητικό το HD; Έτσι κι αλλιώς μονοπώλιο είναι το HD της αυτή τη στιγμή. Εκτός και αν πάλι θωρείς συνδρομητική την ΕΡΤ, οπότε δεν είναι μονοπώλιο αφού υπάρχει και η Nova.


(Kαι τώρα σόρρυ, αλλά έχω ένα μωρό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από την ΕΡΤ.  :Mr. Green: )

----------


## user9

Off Topic





> Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σ' αυτή περίπτωση, αλλά δες το αλλιώς: αν έχεις μια γεννήτρια, μια tv και μια κεραία, βλέπεις ΕΡΤ. Οπότε δεν είναι συνδρομητική.


Ναι καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις, αλλά το παράδειγμα είναι μάλλον ουτοπικό, γιατί το σύστημα πολεοδομία/ΔΕΗ/δήμος κτλ που υπάρχει εδώ στο Ελλάντα είναι φτιαγμένο έτσι ώστε όλοι να πληρώνουν, είτε παίρνουν ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ, είτε όχι... Είτε πιάνουν ΕΡΤ, είτε όχι... :Thumb down:

----------


## farcry

> Στην Αγγλία το λένε tv license,  άσχετα αν εσύ λοιπόν έχεις πχ sky,  αν έχεις τηλεόραση πληρώνεις το tv license (απλά εκεί δεν έρχεται μαζί με το ρευμά)


μεσω net streaming δεν πιανεται  :Whistle: 

στην ελλαδα και να μην εχεις τηλεοραση το πληρωνεις

----------


## spirosg13

Παιδια τωρα που τελειωσε το πρωτο χρονοδιαγραμμα της ΕΡΤ HD υπαρχει καπιο νεο προγραμμα ?? ξερει κανεις? η θα βλεπουμε τη καρτα ολο το καλοκαιρι ??  :Wall:

----------


## jimmakosx

Μάλλον τη καρτούλα θα βλέπουμε, άντε και καμιά επανάληψη! Μη ξεχνάς ότι είμαστε σε πειραματικό στάδιο! :Wink:

----------


## kostas2005

Ήρθα Αθήνα πριν 2 μερες και το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να βάλω να δω ERT HD...
θα παίξει κάτι....κάποτε?

----------


## phantom77

Απο Σεπτέμβριο, και βλέπουμε....

----------


## kostas2005

> Απο Σεπτέμβριο, και βλέπουμε....


πρέπει να κάνεις πλάκα?

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> πρέπει να κάνεις πλάκα?


Όχι, οι λίγες μεταδόσεις που είχε είχαν χαρακτήρα καθαρά πιλοτικό.

----------


## Νικαετός

Το Γουίμπλετον δεν θα το δείξει?

----------


## MANTHES

τι γουιμπλετον και χαζα; Ολος ο κοσμος περιμενει το ποτε θα δουμε hd την μπιλιω και την παπαρηγα. Ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιστοριες για αγριους

----------


## tsiouficto

Το Wimbledon το δείχνει το Novasports. Η λογική λέει ότι οι επόμενες HD μεταδόσεις θα είναι πάλι αθλητικού περιεχομένου, συνεπώς πάμε για το επόμενο Champions League ή αν θέλουμε να είμαστε πιο αισιόδοξοι, για το Eurobasket που αρχίζει 31 Αυγούστου.

----------


## kostas2005

> τι γουιμπλετον και χαζα; Ολος ο κοσμος περιμενει το ποτε θα δουμε hd την μπιλιω και την παπαρηγα. Ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιστοριες για αγριους


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
έχει να δουλέψει φουστανος & σοβάς!!!!!
Τι άλλο να πω.. απλά να συμπληρώσω ....ερωτοδικείο/πρωτόπλαστοι ευαγγελοπουλος vs Mr. μπουτια HD!
Για την ώρα βολευόμαστε με Αλιέξανδρος πετριδης HC..... (high contrast)

Τουλάχιστον να βγάλει το λευκό σήμα που παίζει και να βάλει εκείνο το παλιό ρολόι που είχε ...να τεστάρουμε και της τηλεοράσεις μας!

----------


## treli@ris

Και η ΕΡΤ3 βαδιζει προς HD μεταδοσεις

----------


## yuk

> Και η ΕΡΤ3 βαδιζει προς HD μεταδοσεις


Άντε να λυσσάξουν οι ιδιωτικοί! Αυτοπυρπολισμούς στο Σύνταγμα προβλέπω!  :ROFL:

----------


## Seitman

Καλή κίνηση, δε λέω.
Αλλά θα κάνουμε αρκετά χρονάκια να δούμε κανονικό HD κανάλι στην Ελλάδα. Τουλάχιστον η αρχή έγινε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

> Καλή κίνηση, δε λέω.
> Αλλά θα κάνουμε αρκετά χρονάκια να δούμε κανονικό HD κανάλι στην Ελλάδα. Τουλάχιστον η αρχή έγινε.


Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ λέω εγώ.. 


*Spoiler:*




			Για αυτό και κάνω ακόμα υπομονή...  :Crying:

----------


## Seitman

Έρχεται και η ώρα σου... Δρομολογείται νέα ΚΥΑ που εκτός των άλλων κέντρων εκπομπής θα περιλαμβάνει Πήλιο, Πάρνηθα, Παγγαίο, Θάσο.  :Wink:

----------


## senkradvii

> Έρχεται και η ώρα σου... Δρομολογείται νέα ΚΥΑ που εκτός των άλλων κέντρων εκπομπής θα περιλαμβάνει Πήλιο, Πάρνηθα, Παγγαίο, Θάσο.


 :Worthy: 

Βέβαια από το δρομολογείται μέχρι να το δω έχει δρόμο, γι'αυτό και ξαναλέω "κάλλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ."

----------


## yuk

> 


Nαι σιγά. Έχασες τον ξινοΜουρίνιο HD. Tυχερός είσαι.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Nαι σιγά. Έχασες τον ξινοΜουρίνιο HD. Tυχερός είσαι.


Ας μπορούσα να τον δω και χαλάλι του..  :Evil:

----------


## Seitman

Και το μουστάκι της Σκιαβόνε στον τελικό του Ρολάν Γκαρός  :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί η ΕΤ, δεν έκανε μετάδοση σε HD την τελετή έναρξης των special olympics...  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## pan05

> Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί η ΕΤ, δεν έκανε μετάδοση σε HD την τελετή έναρξης των special olympics...


Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να παράγει HD content, αλλά μόνο να αναμεταδώσει.

----------


## senkradvii

> Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να παράγει HD content, αλλά μόνο να αναμεταδώσει.


Ακριβώς. Ότι έχετε δει μέχρι στιγμής είναι από αναμεταδόσεις του εξωτερικού.

----------


## Giorgio sak

24/8 	21:45 	ΟΥΝΤΙΝΕΖΕ - ΑΡΣΕΝΑΛ

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> 24/8 	21:45 	ΟΥΝΤΙΝΕΖΕ - ΑΡΣΕΝΑΛ


Σε HD? Αυτά είναι!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## jkoukos

26/8 	21:45 	ΜΠΑΡΤΣΕΛΟΝΑ - ΠΟΡΤΟ (UEFA SUPER CUP)

Και δυστυχώς εδώ στο χωριό που είμαι για διακοπές, δεν υπάρχει ψηφιακό σήμα για να τα δώ.

----------


## Seitman

Αυτό πότε το έβγαλαν? Πριν κάνα 3ώρο που κοίταξα στο site τους, είχαν μόνο την Άρσεναλ...

Αυτά είναι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

> 24/8 	21:45 	ΟΥΝΤΙΝΕΖΕ - ΑΡΣΕΝΑΛ


Παιδιά εγώ είμαι στο Λουτρό Ξυλοκάστρου στην Πελοπόννησο. Πιάνω ψηφιακά μέσω Digea. Mπορείτε να μου πείτε αν εγώ μπορώ να πιάσω την ERT HD και πως? Σας ρωτάω γιατί μου είναι σχετικά δύσκολο να το ψάξω στο ίντερνετ λόγω κάκιστης σύνδεσης. ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΩ HD ΜΠΑΛΑ!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## kostas2005

Εσείς λέτε για HD και εδώ που είμαι (νότια Κρήτη )το μόνο που παίζει είναι
 1-2 ελληνικά αναλογικά με χιόνια και 
καμιά 15αρια αραβικα αναλογικα και ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ!

----------


## Seitman

Μου φαίνεται βρε sen ότι άρχισε και η ΕΡΤ ψηφιακά στην Κορινθία. Μισό να το ψάξω και να σου πω.

........Auto merged post: Seitman πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ω ναι... Από 30 Ιουλίου στα UHF 55  & UHF 61. *Θα δεις HD μπάλα*  :Yahooooo:

----------


## tempo

> Αυτό πότε το έβγαλαν? Πριν κάνα 3ώρο που κοίταξα στο site τους, είχαν μόνο την Άρσεναλ...
> 
> Αυτά είναι.


που ακριβώς κοιτάς φίλε μου; δώσε link  :One thumb up:

----------


## Seitman

Εδώ είσαι φίλε μου: http://www.ert.gr/index.php/tileorasi/-hd.html

----------


## senkradvii

Seit σε ΚΗz μπορείς να μου πεις μήπως σε παρακαλώ??  :Worthy:

----------


## Seitman

H 55 είναι 746MHz. Ε η 61 θα είναι λίγο μετά...

----------


## senkradvii

Άκυρο! Το βρήκα Seit, το βρήκα!! ΘΑ ΔΩ ΜΠΑΛΑ ΣΕ HD!!!!  :dance:   :Yahooooo:  :dance:   :Yahooooo:  :dance:   :Yahooooo:  :dance:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic


		Sorry για το off topic, αλλά ποιος ξέρει ποιο είναι το κομμάτι που ακούγεται σαν χαλί στο σποτάκι του Lost, που έδειξε πριν την έναρξη του αγώνα?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Siba

Tιποτα αλλο απο μπαλα θα δουμε? 

Χαραμιζεται το bandwidth σε κατι που βλεπουν καποιοι.

----------


## senkradvii

Λοιπόν μετά την παρθενική μου ΧουΝτου ΤιΒι εμπειρία, δηλώνω γοητευμένος. Βέβαια είχα αρκετά σπασίματα και κολλήματα που μου την έδωσε. Που να είχα και την FullHD Philips μου βέβαια. Αλλά και πάλι νιώθω γοητευμένος.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nrakos

Αυτή τη στιγμή (15:20) δείχνει ειδήσεις παράλληλα με τη Νετ. Ξεκίνησε κανονικά πρόγραμμα;

----------


## Theodore41

> Αυτή τη στιγμή (15:20) δείχνει ειδήσεις παράλληλα με τη Νετ. Ξεκίνησε κανονικά πρόγραμμα;


Ειδα κι εγω εικονα,και συγχωρηστε μου τη στραβομαρα,αλλα εγω διαφορά δεν ειδα,μεταξυ ΝΕΤ και HD.
Βλεπω με μια 32άρα Samsung της καλης σειρας 7.000.

----------


## Seitman

Δε βλέπεις διαφορά γιατί η παραγωγή είναι SD (standard definition). Άρα είτε το βλέπεις στη ΝΕΤ, είτε  στο ERTHD είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό.  :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

+1. Η ΕΡΤ δεν παραγει η ίδια ακομη HD content, οπότε...

----------


## Theodore41

> +1. Η ΕΡΤ δεν παραγει η ίδια ακομη HD content, οπότε...


Και τοτε,γιατι εκπεμπουν το ιδιο πραμα δυο φορες; :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

> Και τοτε,γιατι εκπεμπουν το ιδιο πραμα δυο φορες;


Γιατί μπορούν!  :onetooth:

----------


## Lagman

> Λοιπόν μετά την παρθενική μου ΧουΝτου ΤιΒι εμπειρία, δηλώνω γοητευμένος. Βέβαια είχα αρκετά σπασίματα και κολλήματα που μου την έδωσε. Που να είχα και την FullHD Philips μου βέβαια. Αλλά και πάλι νιώθω γοητευμένος.


Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος έχεις πρόβλημα με την λήψη. Αν δε κάνω λάθος η ποιότητα σήματος πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 60% .Τι δέκτη έχεις; Πόσα ψηφιακά πιάνεις ; Από που βλέπεις; Εγώ έχω σκάσει γιατί πιάνω 30 κανάλια και τα 25 παίζουν καλά τα άλλα από Αίγινα δε μου παίζουν καλά.  Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσα είναι τα Ψηφιακά κανάλια ;

----------


## senkradvii

Στο ξοχικό που έπιανα, κοντά στην Κόρινθο έπιανα γύρω στα 15. Τώρα για τα σπασίματα και τα κολλήματα που ανέφερα δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω.

----------


## Lagman

> Στο ξοχικό που έπιανα, κοντά στην Κόρινθο έπιανα γύρω στα 15. Τώρα για τα σπασίματα και τα κολλήματα που ανέφερα δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω.


Ψάξε στο δέκτη να βρεις πληροφορίες για την ποιότητα σήματος ένταση σήματος κλπ  εκεί θα το δεις .
Πχ στον crystal audio έχει ένα κουμπί που λέγεται info εκεί λέει πληροφορίες ανάλογα το κανάλι που έχεις επιλέξει.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Στον προχτεσινό αγώνα (Udinese - Arsenal) είχε και εμένα σπασίματα στο ξεκίνημα του αγώνα, παρ' όλο που έχω καλό σήμα. Οπότε δεν είναι θέμα σήματος μάλλον, αλλά θέμα μετάδοσης. Επίσης είχαν και ένα μικρούλη θέμα με τον συγχρονισμό ήχου και εικόνας.

Στα του σημερινού μας (και γενικότερα της ΕΡΤ), πως θα γίνει να αποκτήσουμε και HD περιγραφή??  :Razz:   :Razz:  Αμάν πια με τους μπαρουφοδιάρροια των μαϊντανών της κρατικής τιβι...

----------


## Νικαετός

Συμφωνώ. 
Επίσης θα πω κάτι (σχετικά με την περιγραφή-ανεξάρτητα απο οπαδικές προτιμήσεις), που άκουσα και παραλίγο να σπάσω ποτήρια, πιάτα και την TV. 

Έλεγε λοιπόν ο ένας από τους δύο (δεν θυμάμαι ποιος ήταν, μάλλον όχι ο κυρίως σπήκερ), ότι μιλούσε με τους εκπροσώπους μιας βουλγάρικης ομάδας για κάποιον παίκτη που ενδιαφέρεται ο ΟΣΦΠ. Και του είπαν -έλεγε- ότι ο παίκτης αυτός δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμος να παίξει σε μια μεγάλη ευρωπαϊκή ομάδα όπως ο Ολυμπιακός (βάλτε στη θέση του ολυμπιακού οποιαδήποτε ελληνική ομάδα), αλλά πρέπει να ψηθεί πρώτα ένα δύο χρόνια στο βουλγαρικό πρωτάθλημα και μετά να κάνει το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ βήμα, σε ομάδες όπως ο Ολυμπιακός. 

Ε, η μας περνάει για ηλίθιους, ή είναι ο ίδιος ηλίθιος. (Το πιο πιθανό και τα δύο)
Και αυτός ο άνθρωπος πληρώνεται από την ΕΤ δηλαδή από εμάς...  :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ψάξε στο δέκτη να βρεις πληροφορίες για την ποιότητα σήματος ένταση σήματος κλπ  εκεί θα το δεις .
> Πχ στον crystal audio έχει ένα κουμπί που λέγεται info εκεί λέει πληροφορίες ανάλογα το κανάλι που έχεις επιλέξει.


Ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή έχω στην τηλεόραση αλλά τώρα είναι αργά.. Γύρισα σπίτι. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον!  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω πως η σημερινή μετάδοση για ακόμα μια φορά ήταν απλά για γέλια. Καλύτερα στο mute και με ραδιόφωνο!  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

> Ε, η μας περνάει για ηλίθιους, ή είναι ο ίδιος ηλίθιος. (Το πιο πιθανό και τα δύο) Και αυτός ο άνθρωπος πληρώνεται από την ΕΤ δηλαδή από εμάς...


Μπα, μάλλον τα πιστεύουν αυτά που λένε! Μερικοί έχουν όντως την εντύπωση ότι οι ελληνικές είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ομάδες!  :ROFL:  :Laughing:

----------


## Theodore41

> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος έχεις πρόβλημα με την λήψη. Αν δε κάνω λάθος η ποιότητα σήματος πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 60% .Τι δέκτη έχεις; Πόσα ψηφιακά πιάνεις ; Από που βλέπεις; Εγώ έχω σκάσει γιατί πιάνω 30 κανάλια και τα 25 παίζουν καλά τα άλλα από Αίγινα δε μου παίζουν καλά.  Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσα είναι τα Ψηφιακά κανάλια ;


Αυτα που βλεις να κολλανε και να σπανε,εκπεμπονται απλως απο την Αιγινα και δεν τα πιανει η κεραια σου,οπως γινεται με ολους μας,οποτε no problem.

........Auto merged post: Theodore41 πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συμφωνώ. 
> Επίσης θα πω κάτι (σχετικά με την περιγραφή-ανεξάρτητα απο οπαδικές προτιμήσεις), που άκουσα και παραλίγο να σπάσω ποτήρια, πιάτα και την TV. 
> 
> Έλεγε λοιπόν ο ένας από τους δύο (δεν θυμάμαι ποιος ήταν, μάλλον όχι ο κυρίως σπήκερ), ότι μιλούσε με τους εκπροσώπους μιας βουλγάρικης ομάδας για κάποιον παίκτη που ενδιαφέρεται ο ΟΣΦΠ. Και του είπαν -έλεγε- ότι ο παίκτης αυτός δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμος να παίξει σε μια μεγάλη ευρωπαϊκή ομάδα όπως ο Ολυμπιακός (βάλτε στη θέση του ολυμπιακού οποιαδήποτε ελληνική ομάδα), αλλά πρέπει να ψηθεί πρώτα ένα δύο χρόνια στο βουλγαρικό πρωτάθλημα και μετά να κάνει το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ βήμα, σε ομάδες όπως ο Ολυμπιακός. 
> 
> Ε, η μας περνάει για ηλίθιους, ή είναι ο ίδιος ηλίθιος. (Το πιο πιθανό και τα δύο)
> Και αυτός ο άνθρωπος πληρώνεται από την ΕΤ δηλαδή από εμάς...


Και ειναι τοσο σοβαρο θεμα αυτο,ωστε να θες να τα σπασεις;Για το τόπι;
Τελικα δεν σας καταλαβαινω εσας τους νεους.Κανετε λες και το κλωτσοσκουφι ειναι καμια γυναικάρα και πεφτετε ξεροι μπροστα της.
Εμεις οι παλιοι,αντι να ασχολουμαστε με τετοια θεματα,καναμε κατι καλυτερο, με τις κυριες.
Θυμαμαι οτι το 74,οταν τα πληθη,ειχαν παει για την υποδοχη καποιου εθνοσωτηρα,που ηλθε για να μας σωσει κι αυτος,μετα την καταστροφη της Κυπρου και τη διαλυση και σκορπισμα των μεγαλων χουντικων πατριωτων,εγω,ειχα βρει καποια καλυτερη ενασχοληση.Ειχα παει στο Λυκαβηττο με μια κυρια,και της εδειχνα τα....αξιοθεατα.
Τελικα,φαινεται οτι εγω ειχα δικηο,διοτι και αυτος,μας εσωσε οπως εκ του αποτελεσματος γνωριζουμε. :Razz:

----------


## Billykid

Δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια θα πάρει για να δίχνει η ΕΡΤ σήμα HD..γιατί αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο με ξένες μεταδόσεις- παραγωγές (ποδόσφαιρο, ταινίες, docs) για το λόγο φυσικά ό,τι μάλλον θα έχει απαρχαιομένο εξοπλισμό. Χωρίς εξοπλισμό HD (κάμερες,δέκτες,κωδικοποιητές) σε δικά της προγράμματα δεν μπορεί πολύ απλά να έχει σήμα HD..έπρεπε να είχαν φροντίσει να το κάνουν αυτό και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνουν στο άμεσο μέλλον.Από τη στιγμή που πληρώνουμε θα έπρεπε να έχουμε τέτοιες απαιτήσεις.και όχι να λέμε πάλι καλά και άλλα τέτοια..Θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε όλοι σε HD σε ολη την Ελλάδα καθώς επίσης και όλα τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ (Prisma,cine etc.) χωρίς δικαιολογίες και θα έπρεπε η ΕΡΤ με τα τόσα λεφτά που παίρνει να έχει κάνει το βήμα παραπάνω. Αλλά αυτά κάνει η μάσα..
υ.γ. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να βελτιώσουν και τις εκπομπές τους (κάτι που εν μερη γίνεται) Δεν γίνεται το 2011 να παίδει ακόμα την Μπίλιου και κάτι σειρές με παππούδες..
υ.γ.1  Φανταστείτε εικόνα HD για ολα τα προγράμματα ενεξερέτως..πολλοί κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν αυτοί που θα έβλεπαν την ΕΡΤ και τις εκπομπές της με άλλο μάτι και θα σταματούσαν να βλέπουν τις σαχλαμάρες των άλλων καναλιών (reality, talent show, σαπουνόπερες και κοτσομπολίστικες π.....ες)!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Από τη στιγμή που μπορεί και αναμεταδίδει HD εικόνα τότε αυτό σημαίνει πως έχει τον εξοπλισμό μετάδοσης (όλο το δίκτυο δηλαδή). Αυτό που της λείπει είναι τα μέσα παραγωγής, που φαντάζομαι είναι κυρίως οι HD κάμερες, ίως και HD εξοπλισμοί επεξεργασίας του υλικού.

----------


## lewton

Χάρτης κάλυψης της ERT Digital υπάρχει πουθενά;

----------


## Theodore41

> Δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια θα πάρει για να δίχνει η ΕΡΤ σήμα HD..γιατί αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο με ξένες μεταδόσεις- παραγωγές (ποδόσφαιρο, ταινίες, docs) για το λόγο φυσικά ό,τι μάλλον θα έχει απαρχαιομένο εξοπλισμό. Χωρίς εξοπλισμό HD (κάμερες,δέκτες,κωδικοποιητές) σε δικά της προγράμματα δεν μπορεί πολύ απλά να έχει σήμα HD..έπρεπε να είχαν φροντίσει να το κάνουν αυτό και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνουν στο άμεσο μέλλον.Από τη στιγμή που πληρώνουμε θα έπρεπε να έχουμε τέτοιες απαιτήσεις.και όχι να λέμε πάλι καλά και άλλα τέτοια..Θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε όλοι σε HD σε ολη την Ελλάδα καθώς επίσης και όλα τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ (Prisma,cine etc.) χωρίς δικαιολογίες και θα έπρεπε η ΕΡΤ με τα τόσα λεφτά που παίρνει να έχει κάνει το βήμα παραπάνω. Αλλά αυτά κάνει η μάσα..
> υ.γ. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να βελτιώσουν και τις εκπομπές τους (κάτι που εν μερη γίνεται) Δεν γίνεται το 2011 να παίδει ακόμα την Μπίλιου και κάτι σειρές με παππούδες..
> υ.γ.1  Φανταστείτε εικόνα HD για ολα τα προγράμματα ενεξερέτως..πολλοί κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν αυτοί που θα έβλεπαν την ΕΡΤ και τις εκπομπές της με άλλο μάτι και θα σταματούσαν να βλέπουν τις σαχλαμάρες των άλλων καναλιών (reality, talent show, σαπουνόπερες και κοτσομπολίστικες π.....ες)!


Μια συμπληρωση σ αυτα που γραφεις.
Θεωρω οτι ενας απο τους λογους,που δεν εκανε η ΕΡΤαυτα που επρεπε για το HD,ειναι οτι οι κυβερνησεις,υποχωρησαν στις απαιτησεις των ιδιωτων,που καποιοι ορκιζονται στο ονομα τους,γιατι αν η ΕΡΤ τολμουσε,θα χανανε τη μιση θεαματικοτητα,και βαλε,μιας και HD τηλεορασεις,εχουν γεμισει τα σπιτια,τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.
Και κατι αλλο.Θυμαμαι οτι στους Ολυμπιακους αγωνες,η ΕΡΤ εξεπεμπε HD σημα ,αρα ειχε αγορασει τον εξοπλισμο.Αρα...

----------


## Seitman

Δε νομίζω ότι έχει αγοράσει HD εξοπλισμό. Ακόμα και τώρα όπου χρειάζεται παραγωγή HD σε αθλητικά γεγονότα όπως οι Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες, οι αγώνες των ομάδων μας για τις διοργανώσεις τις UEFA, ο εξοπλισμός (κάμερες, βαν κτλ) νοικιάζεται...  :Wink:

----------


## Theodore41

> Δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια θα πάρει για να δίχνει η ΕΡΤ σήμα HD..γιατί αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο με ξένες μεταδόσεις- παραγωγές (ποδόσφαιρο, ταινίες, docs) για το λόγο φυσικά ό,τι μάλλον θα έχει απαρχαιομένο εξοπλισμό. Χωρίς εξοπλισμό HD (κάμερες,δέκτες,κωδικοποιητές) σε δικά της προγράμματα δεν μπορεί πολύ απλά να έχει σήμα HD..έπρεπε να είχαν φροντίσει να το κάνουν αυτό και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνουν στο άμεσο μέλλον.Από τη στιγμή που πληρώνουμε θα έπρεπε να έχουμε τέτοιες απαιτήσεις.και όχι να λέμε πάλι καλά και άλλα τέτοια..Θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε όλοι σε HD σε ολη την Ελλάδα καθώς επίσης και όλα τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ (Prisma,cine etc.) χωρίς δικαιολογίες και θα έπρεπε η ΕΡΤ με τα τόσα λεφτά που παίρνει να έχει κάνει το βήμα παραπάνω. Αλλά αυτά κάνει η μάσα..
> υ.γ. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να βελτιώσουν και τις εκπομπές τους (κάτι που εν μερη γίνεται) Δεν γίνεται το 2011 να παίδει ακόμα την Μπίλιου και κάτι σειρές με παππούδες..
> υ.γ.1  Φανταστείτε εικόνα HD για ολα τα προγράμματα ενεξερέτως..πολλοί κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν αυτοί που θα έβλεπαν την ΕΡΤ και τις εκπομπές της με άλλο μάτι και θα σταματούσαν να βλέπουν τις σαχλαμάρες των άλλων καναλιών (reality, talent show, σαπουνόπερες και κοτσομπολίστικες π.....ες)!


Μια συμπληρωση σ αυτα που γραφεις.
Θεωρω οτι ενας απο τους λογους,που εν εκανε η ΕΡΤαυτα που επρεπε για το HD,ειναι οτι οι κυβερνησεις,υποχωρησαν στις απαιτησεις των ιδιωτων,που καποιοι ορκιζονται στο ονομα τους,γιατι αν η ΕΡΤ τολμουσε,θα χανανε τη μιση θεαματικοτητα,και βαλε,μιας και HD τηλεορασεις,εχουν γεμισει τα σπιτια,τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.
Και κατι αλλο.Θυμαμαι οτι στους Ολυμπιακους αγωνες,η ΕΡΤ εξεπεμπε HD σημα ,αρα ειχε αγορασει τον εξοπλισμο.Αρα...

----------


## Billykid

Συμφωνώ πως η κυβέρνηση έκανε πίσω γιατί αντέδρασαν οι ιδιωτικοί..και ξέρουμε τί σχέση έχουν!! Όσο δεν υπάρχει στρατηγική στην ΕΡΤ δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τπτ καλύτερο! Δεν νομίζω στην ΕΡΤ να έχουν ανανεώσει τον εξοπλισμό τους, να έχουν εφοδιαστεί με κάμερες και μικρόφωνα ΗD απλά στέλνει ψηφιακό σήμα! Επίσης αυτό το πράγμα, να μην μπορούν να δουν όλοι HD είναι άλλο ένα παράδειγμα κλασικής ελληνικής βλάβης..

----------


## Seitman

Και το Παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στίβου από την Κορέα στο HD  :One thumb up: 

29/8 13.00 - 16.10    
30/8 13.00 - 16.10    
1/9 13.00 - 15.45    
2/9 13.00 - 15.30 
3/9 13.00 - 15.30 
4/9 12.15 - 15.15

----------


## senkradvii

Θα μετακομίσω στο εξοχικό μου φαίνεται..  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το ΕΡΤ-HD, από την Ημερίδα HD. Ειδικά στο 1 & 7  :Wink: 

Όρεξη για διάβασμα να έχετε...

----------


## prodromosfan

έχει να πέσει αερογράφος   :Whistle: 

ευχαριστουμε seitman για το λινκ

----------


## senkradvii

> Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το ΕΡΤ-HD, από την Ημερίδα HD. Ειδικά στο 1 & 7 
> 
> Όρεξη για διάβασμα να έχετε...


Θα έρθει και στον Βόλο?  :Very Happy:

----------


## yuk

> Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το ΕΡΤ-HD, από την Ημερίδα HD. Ειδικά στο 1 & 7 
> 
> Όρεξη για διάβασμα να έχετε...


Ωραίο.  Go ΕΡΤ!  :Thumbsup1:  
Για τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια... όπως έλεγαν και οι Nightwish: You chose the long road, but we'll be waiting...  :Rock guitar:  Μέχρι τότε... ξυδάκι.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Όλα ωραία και καλά, αλλά τα "αγωνιστικά" τι τα θέλανε σε μια τέτοια παρουσίαση?  :Thumb down: 




> Ανάπτυξη και όχι «συρρίκνωση» της ΕΡΤ
> 6. Εξαίρεση της ΕΡΤ από την εξίσωση με το Δημόσιο. Η ΕΡΤ
> λειτουργεί 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, 7 ημέρες τη βδομάδα. 
>  Ανάκληση της διάταξης που επιβάλλει τα πρόσθετα να είναι
> το 10% της μισθοδοσίας
>  Ανάκληση της διάταξης για τη μείωση των εκτός έδρας

----------


## Seitman

Στη συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ της ΕΡΤ, την Πέμπτη 8/9, αναφέρεται μεταξύ των άλλων:




> 15.  Ενέκρινε την προμήθεια δεκαπέντε (15) καμερών για στούντιο της ΕΡΤ, μέσω ανοιχτού διεθνούς διαγωνισμού. Παράλληλα, το Δ.Σ έδωσε την εντολή στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, να μεριμνήσουν για την άμεση εφαρμογή προηγούμενης απόφασής του σχετικά με τη μετάδοση  σε Yψηλή Ευκρίνεια (High Definition) όλων των γεγονότων που λαμβάνει η ΕΡΤ με τη συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία.


Επίσης έχουμε και τις παρακάτω προσθήκες στο πρόγραμμα του HD:

14/9 	20:00 	CHAMPIONS NET
14/9 	21:45 	CHAMPIONS LEAGUE  ΜΠΕΝΦΙΚΑ - ΜΑΝΤΣΕΣΤΕΡ ΓΙΟΥΝΑΪΤΕΝΤ
16/9 	21:00 	ΣΤΙΒΟΣ IAAF DIAMOND LEAGUE - ΒΡΥΞΕΛΕΣ 2011

----------


## darax

Ελπίζω οι περικοπές στήν ερτ να μήν πιάσει τα hd γιά να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε τα μάτς τού CHAMPIONS LEAGUE   :One thumb up:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ελπίζω οι περικοπές στην ΕΡΤ να πιάσουν τον Βερνίκο και την παρέα του, εκτός από τον εκφωνητή του ματς της Τετάρτης, ο οποίος ήταν σοβαρότατος και "ποδοσφαιρικός".

----------


## jkoukos

28/9 	21:45 CHAMPIONS LEAGUE "ΑΡΣΕΝΑΛ - ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΣ"

----------


## Seitman

Α! XXX σε HD  :Innocent:

----------


## button

τις αθηναικες παντα

----------


## yuk

Έχουν χαλάσει την ποιότητα λίγο ή έχουμε καλομάθει στα HD και τα Blue Ray;  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Επόμενες μεταδόσεις:

12/11 19:15 Αγγλία - Ισπανία (Φιλικό)15/11 22:00 Αγγλία - Σουηδία (Φιλικό)

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τώρα που θα παίζει στα ψηφιακά της η ΕΡΤ το BBC, ξέρει κανείς αν θα βάζει και τίποτα σε HD?

----------


## button

> Τώρα που θα παίζει στα ψηφιακά της η ΕΡΤ το BBC, ξέρει κανείς αν θα βάζει και τίποτα σε HD?


 :Stunned:  :What..?:

----------


## Theodore41

> Έχουν χαλάσει την ποιότητα λίγο ή έχουμε καλομάθει στα HD και τα Blue Ray;


Εχω εναν προβολεα παλαιας κοπης,που πιανει μεχρι 720p και 1080i,και πιανει αρα,το HD.Ομως,μερικες φορες βλεπω οτι τη μεν εξεδρα του  γηπεδου,με τους θεατες,τη δειχνει τελεια,ωστε να μπορω να διακρινω τα προσωπα,στο στιβο,η ποιοτητα,ειναι σαφως κατωτερη,τουλαχιστον οπως εγω τη βλεπω.
Η πλακα ειναι,οτι την ιδια στιγμη,βλεποντας αλλον  αγωνα στο Μεγα,βλεπω το στιβο,σε πολυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα ,παρολον του οτι βλεπω σε SD.
Το εχει παρατηρησει κι αλλος αυτο,ή ειναι η ιδεα μου;
Και κατι ακομα.Ο ΟΤΕς,στο προγραμμα που εχει με τηλεοραση HD,1080i δινει;
Ασχετο,τον αγωνα σε 3D,τον ειδε κανενας,και πως ηταν;

----------


## Giorgio sak

> Εχω εναν προβολεα παλαιας κοπης,που πιανει μεχρι 720p και 1080i,και πιανει αρα,το HD.Ομως,μερικες φορες βλεπω οτι τη μεν εξεδρα του  γηπεδου,με τους θεατες,τη δειχνει τελεια,ωστε να μπορω να διακρινω τα προσωπα,στο στιβο,η ποιοτητα,ειναι σαφως κατωτερη,τουλαχιστον οπως εγω τη βλεπω.
> Η πλακα ειναι,οτι την ιδια στιγμη,βλεποντας αλλον  αγωνα στο Μεγα,βλεπω το στιβο,σε πολυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα ,παρολον του οτι βλεπω σε SD.
> Το εχει παρατηρησει κι αλλος αυτο,ή ειναι η ιδεα μου;


Ίσως λόγω  της παλαιότητας του προβολέα να μην υπάρχει μεν πρόβλημα στην ακίνητη εικόνα (κερκίδες), αλλά στην κινούμενη να μη γίνεται σωστή απόδοση.
Κάτι παρόμοιο συμβαίνει και στις τηλεοράσεις, νομίζω.

----------


## clyde

Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχει συνεχες προγραμμα. Πρεπει να ξερεις ακριβως την ωρα που δειχνει κατι αλλιως... θα δεις τις γραμμες. Μακαρι να αλλαξει.

----------


## andm

Στο 10 πιάνω το BBC World News.ok
Στο 11 τι δουλειά έχει το _Deutche Welee_ :Evil:

----------


## Theodore41

> Στο 10 πιάνω το BBC World News.ok
> Στο 11 τι δουλειά έχει το _Deutche Welee_


Kαταργηθηκαν τα δυο καναλια με το πορτοκαλι σημα της ΕΡΤ,και μπηκαν αυτα που γραφεις.
Οσον αφορα στη δευτερη ερωτηση,νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτονοητο το γιατι... :Whistle:

----------


## andm

Ναι.....ψιλορητορική ήταν...δυστηχώς :Thumb down:  :Sad:

----------


## Giorgio sak

27/03/2012 21:45 EUROLEAGUE "ΜΑΚΑΜΠΙ - ΠΑΝΑΘΗΝΑΪΚΟΣ"

----------


## george123

http://www.nooz.gr/greece/dioksi-sti...ampions-league

----------


## Zus

Στην υγειά των φορολογουμένων. Μοίραζαν τα εκατομμύρια σαν καραμέλες.

----------


## jaguar13

Το θέμα είναι να τιμωρηθεί μια φορά και κάποιος από αυτούς, μπας και αλλάξει κάτι επιτέλους...Αλλοιώς ένα προεκλογικό πυροτέχνημα θα είναι και αυτό.

----------


## Seitman

Από τη Δευτέρα 15 Οκτωβρίου στις 22:05 οι νέες σειρές της ΝΕΤ θα μεταδίδονται και από το ΕΡΤ HD.

----------


## user9

Μεγαλεία... Downton Abbey σε HD!!

----------


## prodromosfan

πολυ ωραία 
και στην ωρα τους κιολας που επιτρεπει στα pvr την εγγραφη και παρακολουθηση τους αργοτερα  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Μου αρέσει not  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  η Ελληνική προσαρμογή των τίτλων, Ο ΠΥΡΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΤΑΟΥΝΤΟΝ  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Αβαείο είναι η μετάφραση του abbey άσχετοι  :Thumb down:

----------


## phantom77

> Μου αρέσει not  η Ελληνική προσαρμογή των τίτλων, Ο ΠΥΡΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΤΑΟΥΝΤΟΝ 
> 
> Αβαείο είναι η μετάφραση του abbey άσχετοι


Καλή την βρίσκω την προσαρμογή αλλα και την αναφορά των πρωτότυπων τίτλων.

Η λέξη "αβαείο" παραπέμπει σε εκκλησιαστικό κτήριο και σωστά δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατα τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## Zus

Έχω ακούσει πολλούς να λένε για αυτές τις σειρές της ΝΕΤ... μπορεί και να τις τιμήσω στα πρώτα επεισόδια  :Thinking: 

Το ένα και μόνο διάλλειμα, είναι κι αυτό δελεαστικό.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα για αυτές τις σειρές.
Τι ύφους είναι;
κοινωνικές;

----------


## phantom77

> Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα για αυτές τις σειρές.
> Τι ύφους είναι;
> κοινωνικές;


Κοινωνικές εποχής είναι, με εξαίρεση το δανέζικο *Borgen* που είναι πολιτικό θρίλερ.

----------


## lewton

> Μου αρέσει not  η Ελληνική προσαρμογή των τίτλων, Ο ΠΥΡΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΤΑΟΥΝΤΟΝ 
> 
> Αβαείο είναι η μετάφραση του abbey άσχετοι


Και πόσοι ξέρουν το αβαείο;  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Και πόσοι ξέρουν το αβαείο;


 :Laughing:  σωστά

----------


## Οβελίξ

Το έμαθαν από το γάμο του Ουίλιαμ

----------


## emeliss

> Και πόσοι ξέρουν το αβαείο;


Όλοι στην Σύρο  :Razz:

----------

